# John play:  Hero for hire



## megamania

The following is the Storyhour of John Play: Hero for Hire.



Father died saving the King from an assassin's arrow as a King's Shield

Mother was a top arcane specialist trying to make a better soldier for Breland while not relying on Dragonhouse Cannith.

With parent's like these you just know he is more than the average person.  He was recruited into the Dark lanterns during the final years of The Last War but was given permission to leave it once the war ended.

Now he hopes to make up for his sins he commited as a Dark lantern while having some fun.

His name is Play, John Play.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“Play To Win”
SEGMENT 001
“A Whisper of Things to Come”

Rhaan 10th,  995
Sharn, Breland 

A gentle rain falls on the dark towers and connecting bridges of the largest city on Khorvaire.  It is quiet except for an occasional call of a Spiretop Drake to the three moons in the night sky.  A door suddenly opens and a man dressed in chainmail wearing a green tabard with a clawed hand on it bursts out.  He runs calling out to an unknown person.  He stops at the edge of the landing.  As he catches his breath he leans over the edge and looks down the hundreds of feet of manmade canyons of stone, mortar and wood.  Then he sees what he was looking for- a small airborne ship operated by a lone man also wearing green.

“We need to leave now.  I have to see Lord ir’Valderbourne immediately.”

As he leaps over the edge onto the ship a fiery explosion erupts from the section of tower he had just left in a hurry.  His unusual eyes turn to face the now falling cinders from the explosion.  One eye is blue and the other green. His smile expresses a vile and corrupt pleasure in the destruction he has just left behind him.

The ship drops then swoops around the building in a hurried rate of speed as it ascends into the sky.  People rush out from their homes, places of work and nighttime wanderings to investigate the fire and sounds of the explosion.  The ship begins to close in on a bridge leading away from the backside of the tower they just left.

“Private Dannet…. What is….. Damn his luck!”  The Emerald Claw operative curses as he looks to the bridge they are about to fly under.  Standing on the bridge is a man smoldering as if he had just put out flames.  He is watching them intently.  “DIVE!” he screams as he sees the smoldering man step back from the edge.  Too late.

The man jumps at a full run out from the bridge and lands hard onto the front of the taxiing ship. It dips sharply from the sudden weight and the mental command of amazed pilot.  The man slips and falls onto the deck and begins to slide.  The Emerald Claw passenger smiles in anticipation of the falling death of the burnt man.  The burnt man pulls out a knife seemly from mid air and stabs it into the ship to stop his fall.

“Almost…. Missed you Brassinger…. Heh… almost.” The burnt man says with a faint laugh and a maddened gleam in his eyes.  “Your… damned blade however… did not.”  That is when Brassinger recognizes the dagger.  It is his own.  The knife meant to kill and absorb the soul of any victim.  He knew he had struck this interloper with it but had assumed to have killed him even as the man fell into the lab shelves causing the flammable fluids to spill towards the fire they had caused when fighting.   

“I do not know who you are but I neither care nor wish to know.  I just want you dead.”  The Emerald Claw man slowly pulls out a short sword that glows faintly of a purplish color.  “You ruined two years worth of planning and setting up that project.  My employer truly will be disappointed that the Prince will continue to live as well as the king.”

“I play like that.”, the burnt man says having nearly caught his breath now, and “I have the worst way of ruining the plans of evil and other wise unlikable people like you.”  He takes two steps forward then stops.  He instantly takes note of the sword, the wielder, the pilot, the ship and the fast coming cable connecting another airship to a platform.  He flips the magical evil blade into the air making the armed man tense and stop his movement.  The dagger is caught in midair and thrown into the pilot’s chest.  The ship lurches suddenly.  The burnt man leaps into the air and grabs the cable.  The other remaining man turns and his mismatched eyes can not believe what he sees….

The explosion silhouettes the burnt man as the ship strikes a building at full speed.  The broken and killed man and pilot both fall to the dark depths of the city to the streets below.

The ship operators of the moored craft reach down to the burnt and injured man.  “You are lucky to be alive!” one calls.

“What is your name?”

“Play,  John Play.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“Play To Win”
SEGMENT 002
“A Woman named Hope”

Rhaan 22nd,  996
Sharn, Breland 
The Office of John Play, Hero for Hire

Play

John Play

What is in a name?  Why am I the way I am?

The man wonders as he sits behind his desk looking at a discarded Korranberg Chronicle.  He has money.  He has friends.  His family is well respected within Sharn and Breland’s Noble classes.  He has his health and good looks.  He has money.   So why is he doing this?

Hero for Hire.

It started as a joke in the beginning.  Even as a Dark lantern of Breland during the war he joked he was a Hero for Hire.  His superiors never cared for it.  Perhaps that is why he said it.  But why continue with it?  He didn’t need the money.  He didn’t need the fame.  But he felt the intense need to be active and helping people.   The money and reasons were just an excuse.

Too much sitting on his backside.  He needed to do something.

With renewed energy and conviction he picked up the paper again.  The headlines spoke of distrust the countries had for each other.  He couldn’t disclaim it.  He worked as a spy for the last decade for the country of Breland.  The public only suspected what he knew already-  the war was still happening.  It was just done in secret.  A Shadow War or Secret War if one wished.

If he wished, he could have stayed within the ranks of the Dark lanterns.  Most people wanted him to stay.  Those that didn’t wish him to brought up on crimes they gave him permission to commit (at total discountibility of Breland and its government of course).   As a Lantern he traveled into the new countries of Thrane, Aundair, Karrnath and Cyre before it was destroyed and later renamed the Mournland.  He had fought master spies, assassins, war mages and warforged on both local and foreign lands.

“Bah!” he blurts out in frustration.  He looks at the paper again and begins to pretend to take interest in reading about rumors of a new kind of undead threat hidden in the Mournland that Karrnath may be cultivating for its own use.  Then he heard the creak of the floorboard in the hallway outside of his office.  Smiling, he puts the paper away and straightens out his always messy and wild dirty blonde hair and while still smiling places one hand near a hidden switch that could activate a wand hidden under the table.

KNOCK KNOCK

“Enter.  Please Enter.”  His trained mind quickly begins to guess whom is outside the door.  Lightweight based on the softness of the creak.  Woman or a shorter race.  Woman.  Long strides to the steps.  Assuming magic is not disguising their identity.  Oh the excitement of not being sure.

The door opens and a tall woman of money steps in.  A quick assessment of her clothes and appearance suggests she is an Aundairian Noble.  Confident stride and expensive and possibly magical travel clothes.  Sharp eyes.  She is educated and proud.  Lost heirloom?  Lost relative?  I hope its not another lost lover case.  It would be a shame… those eyes… those lips……  He stands up and gives a short nod of greeting.  “Hello.  My name is John Play.  Please sit down.”

She looks around briefly at his office.  She seems to approve as she smiles.  “I am Shasta ir’ Yanger.  I have come from Aundair to meet you.  You were recommended by several folks within Aundair and Breland.”  She sits down and seems to enchant him with her eyes and smile.

“I hope I am not blushing,” John flirts back, “What can I possibly do for you?”

“I need someone to locate my missing brother.  I normally hear from him weekly but my last House Sivis communication was over a month ago.  I fear something has happened to him.”

“You say that with some conviction.  Are you aware of any reason he may be in danger?”  

“His military career made him an unpopular person.  He has sought seclusion ever since the war ended.”

“Where was he… staying?”  Play begins to wonder what she is leaving out.

“The Eldeen Reaches.”

“Popular place for those looking to become lost or forgotten.  Perhaps he wishes for more seclusion.”

“No.  I fear for him.  I want him found.  I want to know he is okay.”  A clear look of concern for his safety is on her face.

“Eldeen Reaches is a long way away and there is no easy way to travel there.  If he wishes to be left alone I may not be able to find him.  Have you tried House Tharashk?  They have some very good trackers in those woods.”

“I wish to leave the Dragonmarked families out of this.  As I already said, he was not a popular man.  Will you help me?

Those eyes……warm, passionate and yet full of challenge…….. “It will be costly and I will need more information on him.  What is his name?”   Oh… a moment of hesitation.

“Challa.  Challa ir’ Yanger.” She says with some nervousness that was not there before.

He plays the name over his mind and softly says it aloud.  He knows this name but can not place it.

“Very well.  I will help you locate your brother.  I leave tomorrow for the forest of Eldeen.”

“WE leave tomorrow.  That’s part of the deal.  I must go with you to see him myself.”

Warning. Warning. Warning he cries out silently to himself.  “We then.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“Play To Win”
SEGMENT 003
“Basic Homework”

Rhaan 22nd,  996
Sharn, Breland 
The Dancing Dragon in Upper Menthis Plateau

John has always liked this tavern.  It was always open with many people within it.  He knew and trusted the owner and managers.  He was even known by name by many of the dancers here.  But he liked it the most for its food and the namesake of the tavern.  A 20ft by 30ft stained glass window of a golden dragon that seemed to be dancing.  It always brought a smile to his face.  Seeing his war time informant made his body more than smile.

“Jasper, I see you are looking good.   Very Very good.”

The scantly dressed ½ elf smiled and sat down across from him.  The perfume (magical and expensive) enchanted him as it always did.  The semi clear silken strands that covered little of her athletic form did the rest. “John, Baby Dear, What brings you here?  Feeling Lonely?”

“Not tonight.   As much as I enjoy seeing you I came hoping for information.”

“Oh Pooh.   Still ever the Lantern.”

“Correction.  Hero for Hire.”

Hahahahahaha   “You really took that nickname and ran with it.   Alright, so what are looking to know about?”

“I have been asked to locate an Aundairian.  I suspect he is a war criminal.  His name is Challa ir’Yanger.”

“Yanger is a very common name in that country.  Was he military for sure?”

“I suspect so.  Maybe even a Royal Eye.  I know I have heard the name but I can not place it.”

“Have you ever heard of the Cutthroat of Calbert?”

John listens to Jasper’s description of the man known as the Cutthroat of Calbert.  Much of it comes back to him as she describes the man and his infamous namesake.  Suddenly much of the story his sister (if she is even his sister) gave him makes sense.

“Thankyou Jasper.  How can I ever repay you?”

“I can think of a few things you can do to me but that will have to be another night Hero for Hire.” A mischievous grin and silent laugh escapes the alluring ½ elf as she says it.

Two hours later, John returns to his apartment in the new Healer’s tower also in the Menthis Plateau.  The Dragonmarked halflings bought the building at the close of the war and rebuilt it much of the top levels.  Breland’s war heroes, maimed and mentally scarred, live here under the watchful eye and healing hands of the small people with big hearts and bigger bank accounts.

He uncovers the permanent light globe by the door and sits down heavily on his cushioned bench. “THE Cutthroat of  Calbert.” He repeats quietly as if spoken aloud was an evil act. “Well, she is paying good money and its been a while since I visited the great woods.  Maybe I’ll met a happy and horny Fey woman.” He silently considers this adventure to himself before he packs his traveling bags and clothes then falls asleep.

It is morning before he knows it.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“Play To Win”
SEGMENT 004
“The Adventure Begins”

Rhaan 23rd,  996
Sharn, Breland 
Cogsgate in Lower Tavick’s Landing

As agreed, Shasta arrives in the morning at the pick-up point near John’s apartment.  They take a Skycoach down and to the east of Morgrave University towards the Electric Rail station in Cogsgate.  Shasta buys two tickets for them to travel to Eldeen Reaches.  While she is buying the tickets, John goes to the nearby Sivis Message office and pays to send out a message to a trusted friend that works within the Citadel.  If Challa were taken by a government agency, he would soon know.

Picking through some foreign fruit, John locates some Aundairian grapes and purchases them.  He pops them into his mouth by flipping them into his mouth.  While leaning back to do this he glances around for anyone following them or himself specifically.  His ruination of the Gnoll crime group known only as Venom has earned him many enemies.   The assassin group known as The Turbulant would also like to him killed…. Slowly.   Perks of the job he thinks to himself as he smiles and chews his grapes happily.

“Grape?” he asks as he holds out the bundle of sweet fruit to the Aundairian noble woman.

“No thankyou.  I had food at the tavern before leaving.  You seem very glib and happy this morning.”

“I shouldn’t be?”

“Several of my contacts that recommended you also said you would do research on my brother and myself.  Is this true?”

He chews a grape slowly then nods and smiles.  “Old habits die hard.  Yes I did.”

“And you have no issues with my brother and what he did?”

“Many war time activities are better… forgiven.   Not forgotten… but forgiven.  He acted on military orders.  I can appreciate that.  I’ll leave my assessments of your brother until I meet him in person.  Then I can better judge him for himself… not his past.”

Renewed warmth blossoms in her eyes and she gives a sincere smile.  “Thankyou.  Thankyou for understanding my position.  Thankyou for helping me.  Thankyou for allowing me to come.”

“Your gold.  Your call.”

John turns to the sound of the Electric Rail charging up.  House Orien through the aid of House Cannith, created a series of linked magical cones.  These cones gave an electrical charge that pushed and pulled lightweight boxes of large size using elemental servants.  The magical cones form paths going to several key areas on the continent of Khorvaire.  Due to wartime activities, the lines connecting Aundair to Karrnath and through Cyre are largely destroyed or not used. The White Arch Bridge that connected the two countries was destroyed in part to stop a marching army.  House Orien has been trying to repair the bridge ever since the war ended.  It even petitioned for Aundair and Karrnath to pay for many of the repairs during the Thronehold Treaty settlements.

Their compartment on the rail is small and lacks privacy for the two of them.  There is a layover in Wroat, the capital of Breland.  John steps off the craft and goes to the Sivis message office.  There is a message waiting for him that the gnome working the office insists on more money than John expected for the letter.  Shaking his head (he never liked nor trusted many Gnomes) he steps outside of the office and opens the letter.

It is confirmed.  Challa ir’Yanger is still a fugitive of the Thronehold Agreement.  He is a war criminal and still being sought by the various countries and Dragonmarked houses for his actions in Calbert.  Fearing the locals in Northern Thrane may alert the government of an advancing Aundairian Strikeforce, Challa was commanded to enter the village of 150 people at night and “silence” them.  He did.  While in their sleep, he killed all 150 townspeople.  Several of them were Dragonmarked members resting for the night.

This will not be easy.  Anyone whom has been able to hide from the governments AND the Dragonmarked houses for all of this time without being found has to know what they are doing.  Doing what he did also means he is extremely dangerous.  With or without his sister, he was going to be extremely cautious and protective of himself and the woman when they confront Challa.  War has a way of changing people.  He may not want to be found even by his sister.  Much less an ex-spy / assassin for the Breland government.

The trip was going smoothly until they passed H’atheril on the third day of the trip.  Several Emerald Claw “knights” boarded the craft.  John never liked these men.  It had not been proven yet but it was largely considered that these men were terrorists working for some unknown leader within Karrnath.  John rarely met them on electric rails or air ships without a confrontation.

“Well John, the adventure begins…….” He says to himself.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“Play To Win”
SEGMENT 005
“The Emerald Claw”

Rhaan 27th,  996
Between H’atheril and Fort Light, Breland 

It is nearing dinner but five men remain hidden away within one of their small rooms on the Electric Rail. Four of the men wear the stylized helms that are a trademark of the Emerald Claw.  One eye is covered and the other exposed on their helmets.  The fifth man wears simple traveling clothes and seems somehow out of place within the room.  That said, his voice has the most venom.

“Play must pay.  He defeated my entire team last year in Rekkenmark and through damned luck did he escape the border patrol.  He killed my sister’s husband and lover of three years in that battle.  He must die.”

“We understand and agree Lord Xander. This is why we came to you.  He travels with a woman.  She appears to be Aundairian and a land owner.  We do not know her name.”

“Women were always his weakness.  To beat him we need to take the woman.  A living hostage is better than a dead one Drieger.” The man says looking at the largest of the four men.  “But even then, we need an advantage.   Allow me to consider everything you have told me then we regroup and act!”

“Blood is Life and Life is Blood!” they recite in unison. 

Later in the same day- the dinner cart-

“So he was in staying in the village of Treehome.  Where is that?  I have never heard of it.  Is it a true village or a trading post?”  John says as he takes a sip from his dwarven ale.

“I’m not sure if I would call it a trading post even.” Shasta says with a faint hint of a laugh.  “It is more of a collection of caves off the main path.  There is a reason no one has found him.”

They pause their conversation as their meals are brought out to them by a House Ghallanda halflings.  The spiced Karrnathi meats and potatoes smell delicious.  Shasta asks for another wine then reconsiders and asks for the whole bottle to be brought out.

“So what about yourself?  There must be more to you than the Hero for Hire.” She says while eyeing the food.

“Not much really.  I had plenty of training and experience from the war but found I didn’t like being told where to go and what to do.  I couldn’t even see certain friends because they worked for a foreign government.”  

“And…?”

“So I resigned.” He says with a nonchalant shrug of his shoulder s as if the deed was common and everyday.

“Hummmmm.   My own Hero for Hire.  I like it.” She purrs while looking into his eyes.

John can feel a near magical allure come from her.  If she was trying to seduce him she didn’t need to use magic.   She already had his attention.

Hours go by while they talk about anything other than the war, her brother or his past as a Dark Lantern.  She finishes the bottle of wine by herself and John finishes his fourth mug of ale.  Darkness has fallen outside as the craft speeds silently through the fields of northern Breland.  An occasional burst of energy from the magical stones beneath the craft cause her eyes to sparkle and her smile look even more enchanting.

“Why don’t I go to the room first and freshen up.  Then you can come in and… we can go from there.” She says leaning back to give the Hero for Hire a better view of her slender body and the jeweled necklace that hovers over her the promise of a good night.

She gets up and brushes his jaw gently with her hand before giving him an equally gentle and seductive kiss on the forehead.  Her jewels and body in plain sight to the young man.


John considers everything quickly through his head.  Her methods of locating him, the person she seeks, his past and her willingness to spend thousands in gold just to get there.  And now…. This.  Is she seducing him out of lust and allure or is she trying to cement his willingness to help her.  “She is beautiful isn’t she?”  The harsh male voice breaks John out of his slightly buzzed world of deep thought.

Before him sits a man in his middle thirties wearing a basic leather traveler’s outfit.  The armor shows signs of use.  This man is more than he appears.  John frowns as his eyes fall to a button of a green claw made to look like flames.  The Emerald Claw.  What does this bozo want?!?

“Hello.  My name is Play.  John Play.  And who were you?”

“Funny.  The past tense should be on you however.  I will still get off at Passage.  You will not.”

“Aww…that’s what all the evil bad guys say when we meet on the rail.” John jokes while quickly assessing the situation.  “Course I’m still here and they…. Well you can fill in the rest.”

“And your lady friend?” He threatens.

Shasta’s room-

She is softly humming as she takes off the cloak and her belt.  She begins to remove the boots and leather pants when she pauses.  She thought she had heard something but decides it was her imagination.  Unless it was her Hero.

She loosens the straps along her sides to remove her shaped leather vest.  She pulls it off and drops it to the floor.  She stands before a mirror and inspects her body.  She has taken care with her body.  Some people joke she is ½ elf as she seems to age so gracefully.  Debating, she decides to keep the jewelry on.  She steps to her travel bag and finds her perfume.  A few gentle dabs of it fill the air with the smell of blossoms.  She puts it away and wonders how long until her Hero arrives to “rescue” her.  She reaches blindly into the wardrobe and withdraws a robe of soft form fitting Shadow Marches silk.  Then a gloved hand clasps over her mouth and a man with very bad oral hygiene growls into her ear.  “Don’t move and maybe you will survive this.”

Never once panicking, she gives a swift motion of her hand and the door slams close to the wardrobe.  The man turns to see who is in the room with them.  She grits her teeth under the smelly leather glove and closes her eyes tightly and makes a fist.  She pushes out as it striking someone and the Emerald Claw man’s jaw erupts in loose teeth and blood.  He lets go and stumbles back trying to figure out who struck him.  The fingers and thumb of her right hand begin to glow and she murmurs a few quick words and five bolts of energy strike him on his chest burning away the green emblem of the Emerald Claw.  The door bursts open and two more men rush in.  A quick new series of arcane words and motions cause a lightly glowing and shimmers field of force to wrap around her body and the open robe.  

The men try to grab her but the mage armor brushes off their grapple attempts.  Another word or two and a flick of her wrist and five more bolts of energy streak out and strike a man.  He stumbles while holding the smoldering hole that was his chest.  He drops to his knees and stammers…b-b-b-bitch… and dies.

The last man suddenly realizes their error.  They had assumed she was just another rich wrench Play was adding to his long list of conquests.  But no- she was a spellcaster.  A sorcerer to be exact.  He turns to leave but a door closes before him causing his body to bounce off of it.  “I…I…have no quarrel with you.  It was just orders…”   He gasps as five holes explode from his body as Shasta reaches out to blast him with her magic missiles as a touch attack.

The door rattles then bursts open forcing the dead man’s body to tumble to the side.  John Play stops as he takes in the room.  He smiles as he looks at Shasta and her open robe and necklace.  “It appears there is more to you than you have suggested my lady.”  He says while stepping in and never taking his eyes off of her eyes.

“We’ll discuss it…. In the morning.


----------



## megamania

Updates coming this holiday weekend.

House Cannith + Mills + Enhanced Dire Bears + a crazed Druid.... oh my!

Ended up gaming with my kids instead.  Updates I hope to do by 2010.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“Play To Win”
SEGMENT 007
“Trouble on the Way”

 Sypheros 1,  996 

The mage bred horses truly live up to their name.  They are fast and traveler longer and harder than any other horse Play has ever ridden on.  However, it’s still not a sky coach.  Looking to the sky Play then sees the dark clouds.  Damn.

“Looks like a storm is coming,” says Hope just before John does.

“Maybe a Storm will Come.” He says smiling at a joke only he seems to understand.

“We should look for some shelter.  Besides, my horse seems to be favoring a leg for the past few hundred feet.”

They ride slower but look for anything to use as a shelter.  John thinks back to the use of instant cabins and the such he used when “camping” with his father within the King’s Forest as a child.  Those were the days.

“Look over there-“ she says while pointing.  “Smoke.”

Carefully they travel that way and find the remains of a large stone building.  Rough timber and patchwork has been placed over the ruins to create a shelter.  Smoke rises from one section.  John looks around for a bit.  He is nervous with this.  It seems… unnatural to him.

“Hello!” they hear in the distance.  Each turns to see who called.  The first drops of rain begin.  A woman in old and in need of repair outdoor adventure clothing is seen emerging from the forest nearby.  She has a heavy pail of water in one hand a staff in the other. 

She stops about fifteen feet back from them.  Enough distance to prepare for an attack or retreat if either of the two chose to attack her.  She seems weary of them as well.  “Are you lost?”  John notes that she is looking over his saddlebag as if looking for something.  Is she a thief or just weary of hidden weapons?  Its what he would be looking for if the situation was reversed.

“We seek shelter from the coming storm and my horse also needs attention.” Offers Hope much to John’s unease.  He doesn’t trust the woman yet.  The less she knows about them the better.

She looks over the horse then back to her.  “Horse is favoring a leg.  Possibly a thorn wedged into the hoof.  She looks up as the rain intensifies, “Hurmmmmm.  I guess it will be okay.  Bring your horses to my home and you may wait out the storm there.  She frowns then goes towards the patched up ruins.

“I don’t trust her.” He says to Hope leaning closer to her.

“Can’t say I do either but my horse needs a break and it is about to storm.”  She dismounts from the horse.  Distant thunder can be heard.  “Besides-  I’m sure you could take her if you had to.”

He hesitates before dismounting.  Appearances can be misleading.

There is a space in the entrance of the shelter large enough for the two horses and a path for someone to walk through.  Hope looks at the hoof and does spot a thorn.  The flesh is puffy and angry where it sticks into the soft flesh of the horse.  The horse whinnies and tries to stumble free as the thorn is removed.  John looks at a pack the Vadalis people gave him for just such a case.  Thorns are common he figures.  The salve stinks and won’t come off his gloved hand very easily.  The horse shakes its head up and down as if dismissing him.  “Damned horses” he mutters.

He walks deeper into the shelter and finds a room with shaped dried vine furniture.  Two boxes used for storage and tables.   Animal furs hang on one wall.  One fur, a bear fur, acts as a door to the next room.  The woman is not here.  Hope is.

“Where is our hostess?”

“Checking on her fire and straightening out her home.  She wasn’t expecting guests.” She smiles.  “How is the horse?”

“Okay.  I’m not much of an animal doctor or nature lover.  It looks infected as you said.”

“You are welcome to stay the night if you wish” the woman says as she steps out from the bearskin.  She has removed her leather vest and protective gear.  The rain makes her remaining clothes cling to her body. John can not ignore a quick look.  Hope elbows him as she catches him looking.

Suddenly the rain pours down.  It is clearly heard on the patchwork roof and soon enough a few spots begin to leak.  John looks around for a dry spot.  Most have objects or “furniture” there.

“I have begun boiling the water for stew.  I hope you don’t mind- it’s without meat.  I eat little of it.”

“You’re a vegetarian?”  Asks Hope in curiosity and surprise.

“Only when my hunting skills are not up to the task.” She says with a smile.  

They settle in as the storm increases in strength.  Play retells a few funny stories from his childhood in Sharn.  Both Hope and the Hostess laugh.  Then John turns the conversation to the hostess.  “Did you always live in the Eldeen reaches?”

“I come from the north but yes, Yes I have.”

“You have avoided giving us your name.  Are you a dangerous and wanted war criminal?” John adds in jest and truth.

“Humm?   Myself?   No.  Though I did leave my home due to the war.  Aundair really wanted to control the area to the north.   I left rather than deal with the trouble.”

Both Play and Yanger look at her expectantly and in silence.

She looks at them back.  “Oh sorry.  I’m not used to guests.  Where are my manners.   My name is Diane Harron.  I was known as Die by people in the village. “

The stew smells good and the three of them eat it quickly.  Then John stops with his spoon half way to his mouth.  “What…..spices are in this?”

With that Die suddenly begins to swell and darken.  Her petite lips pull back and reveal crooked oddly shaped pointed teeth.  Her forearms lengthen and thick talons grow as she swings at Hope’s back.  Hope screams out in pain at both of the claws strike her and tear into her.  Her reflexes are sluggish.  The soup was drugged.  Poison is within her blood already.  John’s also.  Die or what ever she is (Cacodaemon: ToH page 53) seems immune to the poison.

John, even drugged, moves quickly and directly with his dagger.  He hits the creature three times causing green icor to burst and run from the wounds.  Dazed but alert to the possibility of trouble, Hope had a spell readied and releases it once struck.  Thick black tentacles break through the cracked stone and packed earth of the floor and entangle the creature.

“Who are you?!?” He demands.

The creature laughs and begins to shimmer.  John slashes out with his dagger.  Fresh blood splatters but the creature disappears just the same.  Did you kill it?  Or will it return?

The storm crackles and the wind howls as John tends to her wounds.  They look into the room where “she” disappeared.  A fire and stew pot is there along with a pile of various travelers’ belongings.  Neither touches the goods out of respect to the dead people.

In the morning, the sun burns its way through the dark night storm’s clouds and they move slowly onward.  The worse of the horse’s wound healed though it is still weakened.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“Play To Win”
SEGMENT 008
“Cannith Within the Woods”

 Sypheros 2,  996 

They awake in the morning to wet mud filled shelter.  The furs on the walls checked the wind but did nothing to stop the rain run-off from seeping into the ruins.  Whatever the creature was, it has either died or decided not to return.  It’s all-good to the both of them.

Hope’s horse is not strong still.   The wound is infected and will need attention from someone good with animals.

They travel slowly.  Often walking with their horses rather than riding them.  John points out a few birds and animals he does recognize. When he is wrong Hope is polite enough to smile and nod her head with a smile.  John has survival skills in the forest but it is clear he grew up as a city boy.

They travel over some short hills and through tall grass prairies.  Many farms are sparsely located here.  People here seem to appreciate their privacy.  The sound of a river draws them more to the north.  As hoped, there is a dirt road that follows it.  They travel on this for a ways.  Then they spot something unexpected.

Ahead of them is an over sized wagon with covered logs.  The heavy load is pulled by four large and strong horses.  Though the storm did not seem to cover this area as strongly, there is still mud in the road.  The wagon sinks several inches into it.  John estimates the wood to weigh over five tons.  A lot of weight for four horses-  mud or not.   They politely step off the road to allow the wagon to continue through.

“Hello travelers.  What brings you to the area of Riverbend?” asks the driver.  The man seems polite enough but John notes the crossbow hidden behind his seat within easy reach.  His clothes do little to hide his size.  However, what looks like fat is more likely muscle.  His five-day growth of beard on his face further paints the image of a woodsman to be expected in the area.   So why the escort that is paralleling him in the woods?  John was watching him out of concern of a bandit.  He didn’t expect him to be a caravan guard or escort.  Mental note- there may be dangerous roads ahead.

“Just traveling through.  My horse has need of attention.  Is there a town ahead that could maybe have services to help the horse?”  Hope asks.   

John thinks he really needs to talk to her about giving away more information than she needs to.

“I fear not.  Only the mill.   Ask for Carson.  He may be able to help you.  Just be careful.  A wood mill is not the best place to be wandering around without a guide.”  The man gives a wink to Hope and motions for the horses to move on.  Looking at the horses closer, John is confident these are also Vadalis horses.  Magically bred for strength and stamina.

A few miles down the road and they reach another clearing and see the mill.  It is more than John expected.  The mill is built directly onto the river.  Logs are precut upriver and caste down.  They are collected in the river at the mill.  Somehow the logs are taken from the river and brought inside.  The sounds of a large saw can be heard.  Then blanks of various sizes come out of the side of the building to a waiting wagon.  Several men are there.  Some look like the type expected here; Big, burley and tough.  Others however do not.  Curious.

They stop at the mill entrance.  Several men have noticed their arrival and the thin man in a muddy hooded robe goes inside.  Hopefully to get Carson.  Hating to do it himself, John leans over to check the horse’s hoof, which will give away the weakness.  However, maybe it will create sympathy for helping them.  One can take the man out of the Dark lanterns but one can not take the Dark Lantern out of the man.  John has to remind himself that not all men are evil or hide secret agendas of world domination.

That said-  John notes several things others may miss.   Footprints covered by other tracks.  The footprints are over 20 inches long and humanoid.  A giant?  A giant could be useful in a mill like this.  And a powerful force to deal with if required.

A man comes out of a door with the messenger following him.  He looks over his way and says something to the thin man whom goes inside.  The leader of this group marches over with authority and a bit of unrequired intimidation.  Whatever John thinks.

“I hope you are Carson.” John says to greet the man.  “We were told you may be able to help us.”  John holds out a hand to shake.  It is not taken.

“You know who I am but I know not yourselves.” The man says sternly.  John notes how much he is studying the two of them.

“I am John Play and this lovely lady is Shasta.”  John leaves off her last name.  It is a common Aundairan name and if properly said also suggests she has land which can only be procured in Aundair as a soldier or noble.  Not good to announce in a foreign territory known to be attacked by Aundair regularly during the war and still wanted to this day.   Nothing is ever simple.  Well…. Maybe nothing he jokes within his mind.

A cold look is followed by a quick “what can I do for you Mr. Play?”

“Our horse has an injury and we hoped there may be someone here than can treat it.  We can pay for the services.”

“I’m sure you can.  That is a Vadalis Magebred horse.  I’ll see what can be done.  He turns to a man that John scarcely knew was there (sneaky bugger) and he nods and leaves.  “Leave your horses here.  In the meantime, come with me.  We do not have the comforts of Fairhaven here but I find it peaceful.”

He knows where she comes from.  Guy is traveled. Thinks John as he nods while smiling.  He grabs his primary pouch and her pouch just to be safe.

They walk onto the porch of the mill and walk towards a small three-story building located just off of the mill.  John tries not to be obvious when checking it out but the sight of a Hill Giant rolling a large log catches his attention.  Shasta’s also whom is not against from gasping at the sight.

“Don’t mind Endo.  He is big and not very swift upstairs but he is a good worker.  You may see several things here that will shock and amaze you. This is an experimental mill in several ways.” Carson says with a faint but obviously proud smile.

The first floor is a basic tavern or mess hall.  There is room for 20 or more men here notes John out of habit.  They climb a set of stairs.  They continue up but the door is slightly ajar.  It looks to be the sleeping quarters of the workers.  The top floor is made of better wood and craftsmanship.  There is a smaller mess hall here that opens onto a deck.  Several closed doors may lead to the offices or private rooms of the leaders here.  Carson collects several mugs and a liquid that has a strong smell to it.   Cider.  Apple Cider.  Not bad thinks John…. If you like cider.

They step out onto the deck that over looks much of the mill.  John can not hide how impressed he is with the facility.  He guesses at most of it as Carson begins to describe the operation to Shasta.

“We have loggers that work up river.  They collect the hardwood trees of this region and cut them down and remove their branches.  With animals and sometimes Endo, they place the logs into the river.  We have workers with gaff hooks that follow the river to be sure there are no jams until they reach here.  This section of river was widened then restricted to a false dame.  The logs are stopped but the water can continue.  Then workers walk onto the floating logs and work them to Endo whom pulls them out of the water and to the mill.”

“Sounds dangerous.” Says Shasta looking at the logjam.  John easily can envision the danger of walking on rolling and dipping logs.  If one fell into the water they would either be crushed between logs and worse- the logs would seal you off from the surface so that you drown.

“This is where House Cannith has come to work with us.” Carson continues with a subtle change in his demeanor that John can not place.  “Similar to the contact stones that House Orien uses to hold up their electric rail carts, we move the logs from the river platform into the mill.  There we have water powered saws that cut the logs to the sizes we want.  Then they flow out to the waiting wagon to be taken to another facility for work or further distribution.”

There is a gentle knock at the top of the stairs.  Carson turns and nods to the man there.  “Excuse me for a moment.”  And he moves along.  John watches him in secret.  They speak for several long moments and he is angered by something said.  He erases the anger from his face and tells the man something before coming back to them.

“Your horse will be fine but it needs to rest over night.  You may stay here in my room if you wish.  I can not have you below.  It is too dangerous to wander around and a distraction to my men that may lead to their own accidents.  I insist you remain here as such.”

“There is no where else?  We can stay in a tavern rather than trouble you.” Offers Shasta.

“The closest tavern is over ten miles away.  And a storm is coming.  It would be better if stay here within my room.”  Carson repeats with more intensity to it.

“Very well.” Says John wondering what they have just gotten themselves into now.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“Play To Win”
SEGMENT 009
“Don’t Feed the Bears”

 Sypheros 3,  996 

John couldn’t help himself.  He looked around the room.  It was Carson’s room.  He found little of interest.  There was no business ledgers or the such here.  Only his personal possessions.   Shasta looked out the one small window that was facing away from the mill into the woods.  It was already becoming dark from the thickening dark clouds.  Tonight’s storm was going to be worse than yesterday’s.  

“Something isn’t right.  Carson is hiding something.” John says as he looks outside into the forest.

“What could he be hiding?” she asks giving a flirtatious smile and laying down on the large bed.

“The way the wood was being hauled out.  The looks on the worker’s faces.  The inclusion of Dragonmarked equipment.  Being put in here and told NOT to walk out.  Especially around the mill.”

“Are you trying to avoid me?” she asks kicking off a boot.

“I have a sense for this stuff.  Something is wrong.”

A second boot falls off.  “Really.”

“It may not be him but something is here.  Either he is up to something or he is trying to protect us from something.”

“Danger.  You could…  protect me from things that go bump in the night.”  She removes her belt.

John notes it but remains on task.  His ability to ignore alluring women has saved him before.  He tries the door and discovers it was locked!   “That tears it!”

“So?  He sensed I wanted privacy.”

John ignores her and pats his travel belt.  He pulls out several metal rods and kneels at the door.  Listening carefully first, he begins to pick the lock.

“John-  I hired you.  You work for me.”

He stops in mid motion.  Since when did he become a gigolo he wonders briefly.  Then he finishes picking the lock.  “I will be right back.  If I find nothing I am sure you can think of something to do to me other than scold me for being a bad boy.  Either way… later I can be a naughty boy.”  With a smile and a bow he slips out the door.

Shasta crosses her arms and pouts.  “Damn you Play.” She whispers.

Play carefully proceeds down the stairs.  He had noted where the squeakiest steps were and avoid stepping on these.  He pauses at the living quarters of the workers.  A few are settling in for the night.  They seem nervous about something.

“Do you think he will come tonight?” one man asks.

“Storm would be good cover.  If I were a betting man I would say so.” Another worker says.

“It wasn’t Carson’s fault that his mate died.  It was her idea to use the logs to escape.”

“Aye.  But he has placed the blame entirely on him and this facility.  He had issues her even before she died.  And may I remind you- she died trying to sabotage this place.”

“I hear Carson has asked Buzz to return from up river for tonight.  That forged freaks me out.”

“He freaks everyone out.  With that damned spinning blade and his attached elemental on his arm….  Freaky.”

“Last shipment goes out in a few weeks.  Our contract will be up and we can go back to logging like we used to.”

Figuring there is nothing to be gained by staying any longer Play moves down.  He is careful to step high near the bottom of the stairs.  It is very dark here and he noticed small eyelets in the walls.  The kind where a wire can be set up as a warning system or as a magical conduit.  Now at the front door he peers into the tavern.  Little has changed here since he went upstairs.  Focusing back on the mission on hand he peers out the door.  No one.  He steps out and is greeted sharply by pounding rain and wind.  It will be very hard to mask his time of being outside if people become suspicious of him.  Too late now.

Avoiding being near strong lights and puddles of water, he moves quickly from dark shadow to dark shadow.  The night rumbles as the storm closes in on the mill.    John pauses at the deck and pulls out a cloth from his belt of hidden pouches.  With the cloth he cleans and dries one boot, which he then sets onto the dry and sheltered wood.  He steps up but before placing his other boot down he cleans that one also.  He refolds it carefully and places it in a pouch on the backside of the belt.  He creeps towards the closest window to peer in.

From the shadows he sees not one but two magical spinning saw blades that when used will cut the logs either in two or into planks of a set width.  Despite what Carson thinks of him, he has been within a wood mill before and understands them.  It’s why he is concerned.  What kind of profit can be made bringing in Cannith magic?  Unless they found Soarwood…..   nah…..  Couldn’t.  He notes the workers are there but are not running the machines.  They are circled in small groups located to see all exits in defensible groups.  They are expecting trouble.  The giant is near the place where the logs enter the mill.  He is big.  He holds a small log with an earth pike attached to it.  He walks with his knees bent to the sides.  John notes that means he could easily dodge the giant by sliding under him then.

Several men motion to the main doorway.  They begin to walk that way when Endo calls out.  Suddenly everyone is on edge and readied for combat.  John looks over his shoulder.  He thought he heard something near the brush but sees nothing.  When he looks back many of the workers have moved to the windows overlooking the river.  One of the men, one with a smaller frame, pulls out a wand.  Uh-oh.  

John Play circles around the backside between the two building. He shakes his head, as once more his boots are wet and muddy.  He stays low and hidden from the Giant.  A steady glow enlightens the area from the area where logs are loaded and move on their own into the main building.  John can not help to wonder if it work carrying him and if he would be harmed to try.  He stoops and walks to a pile of cut tree branches and scrubs.  From here he can see inside the mill and some of the workers.  Everyone seems preoccupied with something either on the lake or across it.

Suddenly Endo bellows out and throws down his club.  The men are in motion and John turns and finds himself face to face with the biggest, nastiest, most bone platen Dire Bear he has ever seen.  Ever seen this close anyway.  ( Dire Dreadnought Bear!!!)

It roars and moves to attack.  One monstrous claw strikes and drives Play down.  A bite crunches into his reinforced shoulder pad drawing blood even as he back peddles away.   Going on the defensive, Play backs away wondering how the heck this multi-ton creature got so close to him and why it attacked him.  He has heard of security dogs and even panthers but bears?!?

Unseen by the retreating Dark lantern, The artificers inside spot the creatures as they emerge from the darkness.  Four of them total.  They reach out to the workers bows and imbue with Baneful magic designed to stop the bears.  One bear roars louder than the thunder sounds and tears into the closest man even as he rises his bow to it.  The giant shakes his bleeding hands.  His wooden log remains at his feet with many bloody spikes growing out of it.  He charges the closest bear and barely catches its notice.  From the darkness, someone fires a bow and strikes the giant with an arrow.

Play with his one dagger he had out strikes the bear but its thick coat of hardened hair and bony plates stop most of his attack.  The bear swats him again.  Blood splatters from his injured body as he nearly falls to the ground.  Play steps back a few feet and pulls out something from a hidden pouch.  A wand!  The bear’s face lights up making its black eyes burn orange as a small fireball explodes above it.  The blast burns the bear but dries off the rogue.  Seeing the futility of this, he turns to run.  As he turns he spots something directing the bears.  This distraction allows the bear to swat him once more.  Play spits out blood as he slides into the brush away from the bear.  As he circles around the brush he sees there are several bears.  The workers are not doing well against the creatures.  They are concerned and stymied by the magical blades that are still spinning inside.  He then concentrates on the cause of this attack.  He is part man and part goat?  This guy is going down Play swears as he runs in a bent over position behind the brush down a trail he figures the creature used itself to sneak onto the deck of the mill.

He leaps onto the creature even as the lightning flashes.  If the four-legged man saw him he shows no sign of it as Play’s dagger slides across then sharply into and across his man-like neck.  Even as it stumbles forward from Play’s collision with its hindquarters, it gargles with blood bursting out of its throat and mouth.  It drops its torch into the sawdust and there is a loud froosh at it explodes into flames.  Great.  Now a fire also thinks Play.

Play finishes off the creature quickly then realizes one bear has turned and now charges back onto him.  Crap!  These things are big and fast.  As he begins to position himself behind a magical buzz saw he notes Carson and a warforged has arrived.  The warforged warrior is truly a scary thing to behold.  It has a glowing spinning blade in place of its hand complete with a rushing cloud of air around its wrist.  An elemental buzz saw!

After retreating outside of the bears view he watches as another bear attempts to cross the energy platform that carries the logs.  It stops to regain its balance and that is when the warforged known as Buzz attacks.  One limb is removed entirely and the head is cleaved exposing brain matter.  The monstrous bear roars and attacks batting and rending the warforged whom calmly and efficiently kill the beast.  As the bear drops into pieces at its feet it stares at area where Play is.

The remaining bears notice the death of their leader and roar in anger but still turn and flee.

A few scant seconds go by then Carson calls out-  “Come out Play!  I know you killed the Bariaur Saboteur.  Please come out.”

Thinking it out quickly, Play sees no way out of it.  His torn leather and cloth covering his armor will give away his injuries.  He can’t run and recover in time to avoid them.  Play silently walks out from the raining darkness to the edge of the mill.

“I gave you strict orders for your own safety.  Now you see why.”  Carson is obviously displeased.  Buzz, the warforged mill worker stares still at him.  The cloudy mass weakens around his wrist and the blade stops buzzing and whirling.  The blood from the bear is still smeared everywhere on the blades and his body.  Play has not seen a stronger stare down of menace from any creature before seeing this warforged.  Not even from the Lord of Blades.

“Is the woman here with you or did you at least leave her in the safety of the house?  Speak damn you.”

Play notices the bloody and torn up body of the giant.  Endo has left our world and now joins the Keeper.  He and several workers and one mage type also.  “She should still be in the house.  I thought I heard a fight and thought I could possibly help.  I’m not much of a fighter but I wield a nasty knife.”

Carson gives him a hard stare.  He motions to a few workers whom go to put out the fire.  “Follow me and we’ll talk.  He motions to Play and Buzz alike.

When they arrive at the house they find several of the workers restraining Shasta.  “How did you….” Play begins.  “You.  Locked.  Me. In.” she fumes.  It is unclear whether she is directing this to Carson whom locked her in originally or Play for relocking the locks as he left.

Carson walks up the stairs.  He slows down on each of the two steps that creak horribly.  It is obvious to Play that he is measuring Play’s abilities based on what he has seen and what he avoided so far as traps, alarms and locks.  Carson is no logger or idiot.  He is more cautious than the average Aurum agent Play decides.  He is up to something.

They reach the top floor and Play frowns on the outside but smiles on the inside.  Shasta broke down the door using furniture as a ramming rod.  

“I appreciate the aid.  You killed a saboteur that has been causing us many issues as of late.  I thank you.  However-  you still disobeyed a direct order from me meant to protect you.”

Play nods his head in agreement.  He does his best to convince the man that he is sorry and submissive.  “I thought I saw something and…”  

“Stop.”

Carson almost growls at this point in anger.  “The fact you could leave the room, walk down the stairs and leave the building without my people knowing means you are more than you have suggested.  The fact you RE-locked the door according  the woman confirms this.  We saw your blade.  It is no average blade.  The fact you cleanly killed the creature and survived several strikes from his bears further proves there is more to you than you suggest.  Tell me the truth.”

“Eh okay.   I am a highly trained agent of Breland that accidentally ended up here and I thought I would check things out since I was told to stay put,”  Play says with a mirthful smile on his face, “And maybe you are a world dominating super-baddy trying to keep some evil secret from me and the world.”  He waits a moment as Carson has a stunned look on his face.  Buzz’s blade begins to slowly turn, as he stands upright.  Then Carson begins to laugh out loud and John joins in.  Buzz is confused (or disappointed) and backs down as even Shasta joins in the laugh.   The tension is broken.  Peace returns.

“You are a strange one young man.” Carson slowly allows his laughter to trail off.  “I expect you will be in a hurry to leave in the morning.  I suggest you go at daybreak before the next storm comes.  This means getting to sleep soon.  I can have Buzz here watch your door so to be certain no one bothers or awakens you during the night.  You saw what he could do. The people here know to not bother him.” 

Play watches him leave down the stairs.  He looks at Buzz and sighs shortly.  “I heard House Ghallanda is looking for a short order chef to cut veggies and stuff.  It may be a excellent job opportunity for you.”  Play closes the door before Buzz’s blade can begin to spin freely.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“Play To Win”
SEGMENT 010
“Bleak Caves ”

 Sypheros 6,  996 

“My brother should be somewhere within that hillside.  There are a series of caves there that many people like himself have gone to hide.”  Shasta says pointing to an area they should reach that afternoon.

John Play looks to it.  Something is bothering him about it.  “How long has he been here?”

“He found his way there shortly after fleeing Aundair.  Why?”

Silence as he looks at the white clouds and blue sky.  Hundreds of birds fly in the sky.  The caves would have bird-nesting areas at the higher levels.   But something is wrong.

“Will you stop it!” She turns and glares at him.  “Everytime we see reach some point of interest or a person or place that is not a village or farming group you assume there is trouble.  Stop it.  The war is over.”

Play decides to resist informing her that the war has only shifted in tactics.  Open warfare was proving too costly for everyone.  Just ask the Cyrians.  Now it is run through covert efforts.  It is part of why he dropped out of the war.  No good was going to come of it.  At least this way, he may be able to actually help people.  There is no paranoia if there is danger.  No.  Something here is not right.  He just can’t place it.  It is a 6th sense of his and it has served him well in the past.  “Lets go.  I want to reach there before dark.  Once there, do you know how to contact him?”

“No.  I thought we would just ask around.”

“More than likely he will take up an alias.  It won’t be as easy as just asking around.”

They continue on in silence.  John’s eyes never leave the birds.  So many birds and they are all circling above.   Circling.  A small twist in the bottom of his gut begins to set and grow.

They agree to skip lunch and push on.  In a few hours they arrive at the base of the area.

“Hear me out Shasta,” begins John looking around, “This is basically a village of people on the run and looking for sanctuary.”  He waves about him once they stop.  “They would post guards or have someone here to “greet” us and learn our purpose.  I see nothing.”

Shasta opens her mouth to argue but stops.  She begins to look around.  “Maybe we have arrows notched and aimed at us now and we just don’t see them.”

“Why don’t you ask him.” John says with a grim face and motioning ahead of them.  Within a tree is a man hanging from a rope.  A quiver of arrows still on his hip.

John pulls his two daggers and slips off his horse.  He looks up.  The birds.  They are circling.  Not for nesting but for feeding.  They are carrion birds.  He hates it when he is right.

There are signs of scavengers of dead bodies.  Tracks of big cats, wolves and maybe even bears.  No more bears thinks John as he looks for the caves and cause of the carnage. 

They find an entrance to the caves.  There is nothing here.  They walk very carefully there.  The bodies he found that could be identified as for cause of death suggest a systematic slaughter of people during the night.   Memories stir of why her brother is on the run. The Cutthroat of Calbert.  This is exactly what he did.   He read several of the reports when Breland employed him.  But why do it this time?

Suddenly an arrow strikes the ground before them.  John whirls and crouches readied to spring into action.

“Jumpy.”  Says a gruff voice from the forest.

John’s eyes search the woods.  He spots the figure within a tree but continues to look away.  Figure was crouched down like himself.  Making for a smaller and harder subject to spot or strike.

“Who are you?” John calls out.

“Where is my brother?” calls out Shasta making John grit his teeth.  She would never become a spy.

“I survive.  I have an arrow trained on your head.  That is enough for now.  As for if you had someone here…. I fear he is dead.”

Thinking the several options that are possible, John stops and slowly stands up.  He slowly places his daggers away and holds out his open hands then looks to where the assailant was.  Key word.  Was.  John almost jumps and Shasta squeaks as the figure speaks to them from a mere few feet away.  John turns readied to strike with his hands if he has too.  ½ Orc.  Cloak that aids in hiding and blending.  Dagger, short sword, bow….  Boots clean suggesting magic.  “We come in peace.  We are merely seeking someone whom has taken refuge here.”

“I know some of the people here.  I can maybe help.  In exchange, will you help me with the bodies?”

“Done.” Says Shasta before John can barter.

There were about one hundred people hiding here.  Each had a duty within the village.  Food, shelter, security or even entertainment.  They helped each to survive in these woods.  John spotted one man he knew from a mission.  A mission that went horribly wrong within the borders of Cyre about ten years ago.  It was an early mission.  

They learn the ½ Orc’s name.  Grysk.  He walks the borders of this valley.  He watched to make sure there was no trouble within these caves and also to watch for adventurers whom would get into trouble.

They eventually come to the brother’s section of the caves.  Strangely enough, much of his belongings are gone.  They see no body.  There are two bodies here however.  Grysk looks at them.  They were new to the Caves.  On the run.  Something about evil that searched for greater evil.

John looks through the belongings of these two.  He finds a journal.  The best and worst thing a traveler can ever have.  Good to remind yourself of things but also allows someone to learn everything you were trying to keep secret.  John looks through it while Grysk collects some rabbits for food.

Shasta returns and notes John’s face.  “What is wrong?”

“Two eyes.”

“What?”

“One of the travelers had two different colored eyes.  Strange but so many that come here have strange things happen to them.” Adds Grysk holding two rabbits.

“One blue and one green?”

“Yes.”

“This journal describes them a great deal.  Where they encountered the creature and where it is headed.  It has you brother.  I am certain of it.”

“What are you talking about?”

“Whisper.”

Whispering…. “why”

“NO!” He raises his voice.  Whisper was the name Breland gave the demon.  It possesses people, killers, and makes them kill.  I…. I fought him once.  In Sharn.  It nearly killed me.  I thought I had killed it.  I guess I only killed the host.”

“The demon was headed to the mountains of the Demon Wastes.  I think it has possessed your brother and by using his skills, murdered everyone here… on a whim.”

Silence as everyone takes in the dire news.

“Shasta, I can not recommend you to follow, though your brother will be there, but I’m headed to the mountains to stop this monster.”

“I’ll go.  How dare you suggest I don’t.”

Grysk speaks up.  “He means to warn you.  A demon has possessed your brother.  It controls him.  It will use him to stop you also.  Unless the demon can be found or forced from his body, he is already dead.”

A long pause.  “We go in the mourning.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“Play To Win”
SEGMENT 011
“Rage Drakes”

 Sypheros 10,  996 

Play marveled at the trees around him.  No.  Not trees.  Monuments.  They were over 20 feet thick and to gage the height meant looking straight up in a dizzying rate.  Several hundred feet tall at least he felt.  Many of these trees were as big and tall as the buildings in Sharn.  It drove him to a near stunned state of mind when he reminded himself these were the small trees.  The bigger ones were deeper in the forest.

The stream they stopped at to take a break was wild and free also.  It was fifteen feet wide and generally only a foot deep but it had pools twenty plus feet deep.  Large Mountain Trout swam within these pools.  John avoided the deepest pools as something that could only be described as a Dire Trout charged him.  It was not the fear of the fish that worried him but the fear of the bugs and other creatures needed to support such a fish.

His knowledge of berries and nuts was more limited than a druid’s but he was well taught both as a child within the King’s Forest and by several rangers within the Citadel.  Though he knew which bugs could be eaten that was nutritious, he was happy to eat the stalling bread and the last of the cheese Shasta had brought along.  Looking at the stall bread, he began to think again about the fish.   Fish sounded good compared to the bread.  Looking to see if Shasta was still bathing, he reached into his belt to a hidden pouch and withdrew a small yellow and brown bead.  It was a waste in truth but he could not help himself. “Fire in the hole!” he yelled then spoke a two-syllable arcane word and threw the bead into the pool of water.  Even as a streak of brown and green came at it (Dire Trout) the magic activated and a small electrical charge was released.  The Dire Trout flopped about on the surface of the pool as a dozen smaller fish surfaced including a catfish that had tentacles like a Displacer Beast.

Using a stick, John collected three large “normal” fish then saluted the their dire cousin before going to clean and cook the fish.

Shasta came up wearing only an oversized shirt as she dried out her hair.  “ummmm…. Fish.  Smells good.”

Though no halfling, John knew a few things about cooking.  He wished he had the seasoning he longed for.  He had one that was a combination of salt, black pepper and two other spices the halflings grew and collected in the rain forests of the Talenta Plains.  Good stuff.

Shasta finished getting dressed.  She looked at the pool where a still stunned Dire fish occasionally thrashed before finally submerging itself leaving the mutated catfish and other stunned or dead creatures on the surface.  “Problems?”

“Nope.”  John says while turning the strips of flesh over.

Finishing their meal they follow the stream NW towards the Icehorn Mountains where the journal suggested the evil spirit wanted to go.  Looking to better get his bearings, John stops his horse and begins to climb up a large tree with thick but rough bark.   Many of the grooves within the bark could shield a man from view.  There are no branches for the first fifty feet.  He climbs out onto a branch to rest his arms a bit.  He can just barely see Shasta below as the leaves are of an enormous size.  The larger leaves measure about three feet by three feet. He could make a kite from one!  He goes to climb higher up when he hears Shasta from above.

“How did you get up there ahead of me?!?”  He calls up.

“Magic Silly.”

“Wait up a minute.  I’ll be there in a moment.” And he begins to climb once more.

Once he reaches her he looks out and through the large leaves he sees more trees and even more trees.  There is a slight hint of a mountain range in the faded distance.  “There is the mountains.” He says nodding to it.

“What is that?” she asks pointing slightly south.  “Looks like a tower… made of stone.” 

“Or an observatory.  Many people set up towers here to watch the stars.  Some say the stars are part of the Draconic Prophesy.”

“Really?   The Prophesy… what do you think it is?”  She asks while looking at the stone structure in the distance.

“Words to inspire if not intimidate others to do what powerful people want others to do.” John says with little inspiration or emotion.

“You don’t believe in it?  I’m surprised.”

“Why?  I’ve never been much of a joiner.  I’m always done my own thing.”

“But you…. Seem like one with such a better destiny than that.  I assumed it was in part the reason you left the Government service.”

“I’ve been told one never leaves the lanterns.  I’m just on extended leave.” He smiles and snorts in dismissal.

“Should we go there for the night?” She asks.

“We can scout it out anyway.  The trick is… not your average people tend to use towers or observatories in the middle of the forest like this,” He turns and smiles at her, “Rumors have it dragons built the first ones.”

“I’ve never seen a dragon before.  Let’s go.” She replies as she opens up another Dimensional Door.

John steps out of the magical doorway first.  He notices immediately the horses are spooked.  Even as she steps through next he castes a wary stare into the thick forest. “We are not alone.  We better get going.  Quickly.”

“John…. WHAT is that?”  She says motioning to the next tree over.   A large red scaled draconic panther-like creature is watching them.  Its tail flaps about in agitation.    Its green eyes seem to pierce through their souls.  Its Talons tear into the large roots of the tree it was stooping by.  A long growl begins to come out of its throat.

“Uh-oh…..,“ Says John as he slowly reaches into a hidden pocket to extract a wand, “Nice kitty……”

The creature seems to stop time as it pounds over the root system and charges them.  As it leaps at John he twists and drops to the ground.  One claw rakes his back drawing blood.  It lands lightly but skids to a stop as its legs pump to turn and charge again.

Taking no chances, John releases a blast from his Wand of Fireball.  The green bead of energy rushes at the creature then explodes into a fireball as it bounces off of its forehead.  It howls in pain and anger as at the fiery insult and injury.  Another green bead of energy streaks at it from Shasta.  The creature instinctively leaps to the side even as it bursts.  Enraged, it charges again at the Hero for Hire.  Once more a lone claw hits him as it leaps at him.  More blood is spilt. 

John completes his roll and points and fires at the enraged creature once more.  The creature once more continues its momentum to avoid the worst of the blast.  And runs directly into Shasta’s blast.  Smoke and dust clouds the air around them.  The creature snarls and charges again but this time it goes for Shasta.  One claw strikes her arm as she raises it to defend herself then its sharp teeth clamp down on her shoulder.  Its rear legs land on her legs and it pulls and rips at her.  She screams in pain.  

With the creature caught up in its raking attacks on the sorcerer John drops the wand and attacks with his dagger.  It pierces the creature’s hide but does little to it.  Still, in that moment his trained eyes scan and search weak spots on the creature.  Shasta does her best to avoid the savage attacks she knows is coming.  The creature lashes into her spraying blood everywhere.  John goes into his own frenzy knowing she is going to die otherwise.  The first strike hits a kidney, the second strike pierces a lung and the third shot strikes the eye and drives into the brain.

Wasting no time (leaving the dagger in its head) he pulls out a potion.  “Comon comon hold on Shasta Hold on" (-8 and dropping).  He pours the first potion into her mouth.  Some of it seeps out of the corners of her mouth.  It visibly washes down to her stomach and bubbles as it reaches where the stomach once was.  The bloody ribbons begin to sparkle and lighten as they nit together.  He grabs the next potion and pours that into her mouth also.  The ribs nit back together along with the muscles of her chest.  Next the flesh pulls together leaving angry looking scars and ripples in her once smooth skin of her chest and upper stomach.  John nearly sobs in happiness and she lets out a harsh breath and sucks in more.  In a weak voice she whispers “damn..… its….fast…..” then faints in his arms.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“Play To Win”
SEGMENT 013
“Farrellax The Golden Scholar”

 Sypheros 10,  996

John stops on the stone passage that passes through the dark thick brush and scans the brush for the source of the voice.  Once more a voice comes from the brush.  John stops and smirks.  “Oh really?”  Silence.

In a very rough sounding common a serious but small voice calls out to the ex-Lantern.  “Why do you come to the Citadel of the Golden Scholar?”

“We were attacked in the forest.  I survive.  The woman…. May not live much longer without aid…. And safety.  Safety that I believe you may have.”  His eyes search the dark then zero in on a spot of total darkness.  

“We do not take visitors.  Even the dying kind.”

Play glares at the patch of darkness.  “Move aside lil’ guy.  I’m going through one way or another,” and Play takes a strong proud step forward.

From the darkness of the thick brush steps out a blacked scaled kobold wielding a short sword of unique design.  In the same strange language the kobold speaks a single word and the sword crackles to life.  Play stops, less confidant than before but still determined.  “Do we really need to do this?” John slowly lets Shasta slip to the ground.

“No.  This is not required.” A female voice calls out.  The kobold stops and snarls to the ground.  Play stops and looks around.  Nothing.

“Follow me outsider.  Bring the girl and be quick about it.”  Then in Draconic he quells the magic within the sword.  The kobold turns and strides forward not waiting for the humans.

John’s eyes go from looking across a small green yard filled with fountains and shaped brush.  Beyond those he sees the path follows forward to two very large reinforced doors made of a purple colored material.  These protect the entrance to a large castle –like fortress with a large rounded dome in the rear.

The doors begin to slowly open without a sound.  The kobold stops and bows his head.  Wanting to establish a status of respect, John Play also stops and bows his head.  Out walks a woman wearing gold and white robes and a staff of white with a gold dragon entwined about an obsidian globe.  “Welcome to the Citadel of the Golden Scholar.”

“Nice name.”

“Bring the woman inside.  The sisterhood will see to her.   The overseer of this place wants to meet you. Please, follow me.”  Six other women dressed in white robes come out and gather up the unconscience woman.  John reaches out then stops.  Instead he gives a sharp nod of agreement and follows the woman whom seems to be in charge.  The kobold disappears back into the brush.

There is a short hallway with many sturdy doors along the sides.  One smells of stews and cooking bread.  This hallway leads to a very large open study.  The walls are covered by books.  No not books…. Tomes.  Play smirks to himself.  The gnomes of Zilargo would be envious.  The woman leads him onward to another set of large doors.  Another short hallway with doors leads to another set of doors.  Here the woman stops but motions for Play to go on.  “The future awaits….”

John Play steps in expecting anything except for this.  The room is even larger than the library room.  The dome is huge.  In the center is a glowing orb about ten feet across.  Around it floats many smaller globes.  They seem to follow a pattern in their rotation.  A faint afterglow of the smaller globes follows.  Magical runes float then seems to dart and drift to either avoid or sweep at the globes.  Then the greatest surprise.  John walks to the side of the room and sees something there big.   Very. Very. Very BIG. 

The huge gold Dragon reaches up and follows the trail of something that looks like a comet.  “It’s coming.”

“The comet?!?”

“No.  Something…. More dangerous.  Something without a face.”   The eyes of the dragon are milky.  “It will bring chaos to our world.  Death and destruction.”  It turns to look at the human and the eyes lose the milkiness and become dark blue.  “Please…. Sit.  Become comfortable.”  A chair John did not see before is by the wall nearby.

“Uh…. The woman whom led me here said you wished to see me.”

“Sister Celerity spoke true.  I wished to meet you.”

“Well…. Here I am.”  John waves his arms out to his sides  

“Yes.  I am curious…. Once I detected you within the forest…. I tried to scry you.  It was not easy.”

“Just born that way I guess.”

“Hmmmm….yes.  So you say.”

A pained silence goes by.

The huge Gold Dragon drops to all fours and walks to the opposite side of John.  It rears up again to study something floating in the air.  “Let us begin again.  I am Farrellax, Farrellax The Golden Scholar.”

“John Play…. Adventurer for Hire.”

“…and the woman?”

“My client.”

“Your client is being mended by the Sisterhood.   The Rage Drakes nearly killed her.”

“Most people have guard dogs.”

“I am obviously not like most people.   But yes they have gotten a bit…. Out of hand.”

“What do you want?”

“Want?”

“Why heal her and why have me here?”

“Humor me young man.  I ask little of you,” Farrellax pauses and then looks down on Play, “Those two Rage Drakes need to be taken down.  I do not have the time nor the heart to do so.  My kobold aids have not the power.  I will heal your client and give her rest if you remove my dangerous guardians that have come to be free of their leash and uncaring of their master.”

“Agreed…. if you can resupply us also.   We have a long ways to go yet.”

“hmmm…. Yes quite.”  The dragon pauses while peering down on the adventurer.  He seems to consider the new offer and the young man then quietly goes about looking at his lights and moving parts again.


----------



## megamania

time to update regularly again.....   so far behind.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY TO WIN”
SEGMENT 14
“RAGE AND DEATH”

SYPHEROS 11, 996 

At daybreak John Play gets up and suits up.  Calmly he walks down to the room used for medical healing.  She is okay and rests calmly.  One of the sisters sits by her carefully watching her while reading from a small tome.

“How is she?” he asks.

“Fine.  She sleeps well and responds well to the healing herbs,” The sister sets the book down, “You will now hunt down the two creatures in the woods?”

“Looking like it.”  John peers down at her while she sleeps then smirks and looks up to the sister.  He nods at her book, “prayers?”

“No.  It is a book of poems, kind sir.”

“Any about hunting murderous large lizards?”

“No.”

“Aw well.  Guess it is time.”

The young woman smiles and diverts her gaze to the floor thus ending the quiet moment of flirtation.  John smirks himself as he leaves the room.  He cannot help himself and knows this.  A part of him doesn’t want to stop…. It’s too much fun.

Though he would not admit it, as he passes the massive library he wonders about the raw amounts of information that is here.  The studies of the Draconic Prophesy are here along with anything else that dragon has seen or deduced.

As he reaches the front door he picks up his gear and checks it over.  His bow, his magic club and his dagger are there.  His potions are there within his magical belt.   Wands yes.  Thieving tools…. Won’t need but yes.  Nothing was taken.  Good.

He places his hand on the door.  Where is the kobold guard?  He is good but not that good.  He steps outside and the kobold is merely standing there, waiting impatiently for him.  His reptilian eyes blink slowly.  He slowly and deliberately points to the path to the bridge.

John quietly steps off the path as he enters the area.  The memory of the creatures watching him is clear in his mind.  He sees nothing.  He walks to the edge of the bridge.  Nothing.

He crosses it carefully.  He has hunted many people.  Many people whom turned out to be more than human…. But these…. Draconic lizards?   Fast.  Savage attacks.  Jump and Pounce from long distances.  Claws… Bite… uses surprise.  Reminds him of the half-breed assassin from Aundair he met in the war.

John places the dagger into a holder on his chest piece and removes his bow.  As he notches an arrow it begins to pulse with subtle energy. “Lethal” he whispers and looks to the trees.  Nothing.  Then the ground.  Nothing.

Five minutes go by.

Ten minutes.

Fifteen.

“Here lil’ draconic doggie-doggie….. here lil’ …..”  a snap of a twig is all he has to go by but it’s enough.  John pushes his body to the side even as the creature leaps down at him.  One claw grazes him tearing into his leather armor.

Both hunters move swiftly and into positions to both attack and defend. (init of 27 and 29).  John releases the arrow then drops the bow to get close melee weapons.  Ignoring the imbedded arrow the Rage Drake leaps to pounce again but misses all of its attacks.  John pulls out the knife and motions to the left.  The creature shifts its weight as he had hoped and then backhands into its throat.  The backward strike hits deep then he reverses the dagger and catches it along the jaw line.  Unable to pounce the creature tries to strike at him as it curls around.  The claw strikes him along the leg and then the vicious bite comes.  Play grunts in pain as the creature attempts to shake him into the ground.  Instead the teeth grate off his bracers.  This time he feints backwards then pushes forward with the dagger. The dagger scraps along the creature’s neck frill but he strikes the shoulders twice.  The claws miss again but not the bite.  John Play finds his leg pulled out from under him and wrenched violently then thrown aside setting him up for a renewed pounce attack.

“Fraggin’ bastich reptilian …..”  He rolls over into a defensive position knowing what will come next.

The creature roars in rage and power before surging ahead with its mouth open and the talons spread wide to rip him apart.  One claw strikes him as he rolls to the side setting the creature up for his own attack.  All three strikes hit.  With renewed rage it attacks again.  A claw knocks him off his feet and the creature bites down on his leg again and once more he shaken then released and he flops and bounces into a tree.

“ouch.”

The creature rushes after it’s rolling meal whom unknown to it, is readied for his rush.  It leaps and misses with its claws but Play’s dagger is driven in deep killing the creature and ending it’s rage.

“Ehhhh…. Lucky for me… I have healing potions.  Unlucky for you-  I don’t give a ogre’s crap if you recover.”  Play weakly struggles with his pack and pulls out a potion.  And another.   And after a loud bubbly belch a third.  “I feel like crap and… yup.  There’s number two in the tree branches watching me.”  Plays slowly gets up and pretends to stagger about as he moves towards his bow.     

John fires off three shots with his bow and all three strike.  The creature screams in anger and charges along the ground.  Though bounding towards him, John fires off three more arrows.  One strikes the throat further enraging the beast.  “Oh crap!”

Enraged, it leaps and pounces onto the surprised ex-Dark lantern.  One claw strikes an arm and then it bites down onto the other.  The impact onto the ground knocks the Drake off of him.  John drops his bow and rushes to his feet.  He begins to search for his wand as he prepares for the oncoming attack.

Even readied for the attack one claw digs into his leg deeply.    Mentally, he quickly dodges distance versus the radius of his wand’s blast effect and fires.  He releases one charge that explodes just behind the beast.  The hot air rolls over John but the flames strike the drake burning its side.  Still angry it attacks again.  Again it attacks and again only one claw strikes.  And again it suffers from a blast that erupts behind it.

Weakened, it tries to strike again but misses.  A third blast drops the creature to its knees.  Its head drops to the ground.  Blood, boiling from the heat, seeps out.  “Bastard” is all he says before withdrawing his dagger to end the creature’s life and fulfill the agreement with the Dragon.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY TO WIN”
SEGMENT 15
“TO THE MOUNTAINS”

SYPHEROS 13, 996

Shasta has recovered well and eager to renew their search for her brother they prepare to leave.  They are given food, water, potions of healing and mage bred horses from an Eldeen House Vadalis compound.

Severe weather hampers their travel.  On Sypheros 26, they come to be able to see the southern edges of the Icehorn Mountains.

As they travel, they both have the sense of being watched.  Though nothing new to him, one he still dislikes being this close to the Demon Wastes.  His experience is limited with the Wastes.  He knows there are groups of people that try to keep things out of the Wastes as much as contain the realm.  Groups that may help or hinder them on their travels to the mountains.

“Where are we?” Shasta asks as the horses rest and get a drink from a river.

“If I recall the instructions and maps correctly we are within the Dragon Dale.”

“Dragon…. “She asks in sudden concern.

“Rumors of dragons that live here do exist.  But they seem to exist everywhere.”  John refills his water flask then closes it before looking at her again.  “They could be watching us now…. IF they do exist here.” He teases.

With a tight smile and a nod of her head she goes to her horse and steps onto the stirrup. “Then we need to be going.”

They continue forward following the river to the mountains.  The woods take on a dark and menacing feel and the air becomes colder as they near the mountains… The Icehorn Mountains.

Sypheros 29
The air is cold; snowflakes drift in the air as their horses begin the long climb up the mountain side.  Few animals are seen there.  Only a handful of crows seem to not fear the cold.  The crows watch as the two lone riders travel past them.  Suddenly something startles the crows and most take to the sky leaving but one.  It watches everything…. With red evil eyes.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY TO WIN”
SEGMENT 16
“THE EVIL TO COME”

Stretched dark skin covers boney hands.  The hands are covered with wood and bone trinkets of power and influence.  Within the hands… shaped bones (possibly human) and stones with carved runes rattle before being sharply thrown onto the stretched canvas of clearly human skin.  

“Hurrmmmmm…  arrrrhhhhh…. Ohhh….ah….  comes.  The Seeker….  comes…… searches…..,” the old crone picks up the stones and bones again and once more rolls them.  Her dark eyes seem to sparkle with insanity, “….  seeks…. My mistress…. “  

Outside but nearby……
The barbarian runs up and over the fallen tree and leaps into the air and lands onto a large boulder with a grunt.  He stands up slowly and surveys the valley before him.  He holds out his arm and looks up into the painful brightness of the sun and waits.   Something dark comes in and out of view from the sun and eventually comes into clear view.  A large black crow spreads out his wings and lands on the outstretched arm.  The crow’s red eyes bore into the barbarian ranger’s eyes as they communicate silently.  “The Seeker comes.  The mistress needs to know.”  The barbarian looks behind him ,”Go to her Magriss, Go.”  The crow lifts into the air and leaves without a sound.

An hour goes by as the crow flies north into the mountains, the trees give way to bare rock to rock covered with patches of snow.  The crow then dips down into a valley filled with caves that emit foul smoke and fumes.  Undaunted, the animal companion flies into a cave and banks to and fro as it wizzes by several other foul and nasty looking barbarians moving barrels of rock and earth.  Then it reaches a room where four figures stand, talking.  Two winged females with fangs and rope, a Warforged warrior lacking any weapons stand before a male human dressed in black leather and a cape the color of night.  The crow caws once then lands on the shoulder of the living construct.  It looks at the human and he nods.  “Send the dogs out to greet them.  Kill the man.  Bring me the woman. Do not harm her unless you wish 100 times the pain done onto you in return.”

The man sits within a well lit room despite the fact it is late at night.  His blue robe hints at his family line and the lightly glowing dragonmark on his neck and face reveals his true nature.  Zinter d’Cannith looks into a small mirror.  He concentrates on it and speaks a few whispered words and the reflection grows dark.  A low growl emits from it.  “What do you want Cannith?”

“I am only two days away.  I trust all goes as planned.”

“Yes.  Soon you will have the shards you seek.”

“Good.  Until we meet in person then.”  And the mirror goes black again then once more reflective.  Zinter sets the mirror down. And smiles.   His plan moves along well.  Nothing can stop him now.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY TO WIN”
SEGMENT 17
“THE DOGS”

“We should reach the area the dragon spoke of tomorrow.  Are you ….ready for that?”  James asks as he looks to the morning fire.

“What do you mean, Ready?”  Replies Shasta as she combs out her hair.

“We seek your brother.  He is a ….killer and seems to be … killing uncontrollably.  He may not be the man you remember.”

“Faith, James….. have some faith.”

“I don’t have faith in much but my own abilities.”  He says with a shrug.  “I guess it’s just a part of my job.”

“I figure you never guessed your “job” would involve traveling across the Eldeen Reaches into the mountains near the Demon Wastes.  Kinda adventurous even for you.”

“Speaking of the Wastes…. We need to be careful.   The Reaches can be very dangerous… and this section is more dangerous than the rest.”

“That is why I have hired you.  Even in the wilderness, you can handle yourself – city boy.” Shasta teases.

They as much walk and lead their horses as they ride them in the rough terrain.  It is very rocky and hard to traverse.  A few broken dead trees exist among the large red tinted rocks and boulders.  Steam and vapors seep through the cracks in the little exposed earth there is.  Flakes of snow drift but melt before reaching the unnaturally warm earth.

James looks to the sky and sees a lone bird circling high above.  “I wish I could see whatever that bird can see.  I feel so exposed out here.” 

“Why do you suppose my brother came out here?  Why did Challah come to this damned place?”

“To hide?  No one would ever come here looking for anyone or anything.”

The horse pulls at the reins being held by Play.  “Easy boy.  Something spooking you?”

“Does the horse know something you don’t?”

“The taste of oats and hay.”  James begins to look about being mindful of his surroundings, especially the top of the slope they are reaching.

“Shasta…..   be ready.”

“For what?”

“Trouble.”

Play releases the reins to pull free his bow.

He looks up and smells them before he sees them.  He raises the now notched and drawn bow and arrow to the crest of the rocks they are near.  “Trouble that doesn’t bath much.”

Growls can be heard as several large humanish barbarians rise to the crest of the rocks ahead of the travelers.  They hold large spiked flails and wear a mixture of furs from animals of the region.  Taking no chances John releases an arrow and quickly begins to fire as they surge forward.  With three arrows in it, the lead barbarian continues to lead the attack.  Shasta raises her arm and emits a blast of energy from her ring that resembles a golden ram’s head as it strikes another barbarian.  It barely slows it down.  The two of them find themselves facing twelve of the “human” barbarians.

Play drops his bow and swiftly withdraws his club that glows within his hand as it strikes the barbarian with three arrows in its chest.  It growls and dies crawling at John’s boots.  Shasta strikes at another barbarian with her Ring of ram but discovers the error of her ways as the barbarians surround her with one striking at her.

Play batters another barbarian several times striking key areas of the human anatomy until it drops.  Absent mindedly he then swings and hits another.  Shasta ignores the numbing sensation in her arm from the flail attack and castes a spell.  The very rocks under the barbarians begin to shift and slide.  A few look down dumbly then screech as black tentacles lash out from the rocks and grapple them.  The four barbarians struggle under the tentacle’s pull.

John barely notices the magically tentacles as he jabs with the club and swats the barbarian three times across the face.  The barbarian spits out broken teeth and gives a bloody smile and a grunt.  Even as the tentacles squeeze and struggle with the barbarians Shasta castes another spell.  Fumes from below a rock seem to burst into flame and gather into a ball.  One barbarian pulls free of the tentacles but instead of retreating, it attacks the tentacles with its flail foolishly as it ignores the ball of fire forming behind it.

John is struck several times as the barbarians begin to concentrate on their hard to strike foe.  Newly ticked off now he attacks again.  The toothless barbarian is struck in the groin destroying any hope it had of children and even as it begins to cry out its throat is crushed by the upswing.  A barbarian smiling at the groin shot to its companion is struck on the hand breaking several bones.  The struggling barbarians are further constricted by the tentacles, a bone snaps on one.  The free one dodges one tentacle and raises its weapon to strike at it then howls in pain as the sphere of fire rolls onto it igniting its soiled furs. The barbarians struggle with John Play but strike without mercy on the Sorcerer.  They attempt to take her down and do successfully strike her several times.  She keeps her wits about her enough to keep the flaming sphere attacking the barbarian and the tentacles holding down the others.

Play continues to pummel the one barbarian.  Shasta’s spells continue to damage the four barbarians near her except for the two that have circled behind her.  They miss as they are distracted by the screams and howls of the burning and the crushed.  One more barbarian hits John but not enough to even bother him.

John breaks the ribs on the right then the left of the barbarian whom cannot understand why his heart has been pierced.  Play then spins and strikes another between the eyes making them tear.  The spells continue to punish the barbarians as Shasta debates whether to attack them further or attack the two remaining barbarians.  The flail underscores her defenses making her wish she had redirected the ball of magical fire.

Play pummels a barbarian again even as the tentacles continue to crush three barbarians.  The ball of fire rolls away from the one barbarian and strikes another near Shasta.  The remaining barbarians begin to become uncertain of their victory.  But irrational and chaotic emotions keep them in check as the resist fleeing the scene.

The distraction proves fatal to another barbarian as John crushes its head with a sickening crack.  Even as the dead body begins to crumble Play strikes the last barbarian facing him.  The spells continue to damage the barbarians.  The only one not otherwise pressured snarls and threatens Shasta, showing its obvious fear of her magic but rushes at her anyway.  She easily side steps him.

John grins and distracts the last barbarian then strikes the barbarian in the throat killing it completely as the head flops about as it falls and rolls down the rocky hillside.  The barbarian has decided to leave.  It spits at Shasta and moves up the hillside.  John takes a deep breath and picks up his bow again.  He walks to the crest to strike the barbarian down then stops.  “uh-oh”

There are more barbarians gathered around a heat vent in the earth whom turn and look at the tumbling figure.  Then their gaze rises to the lone figure holding a bow.  Shasta can hear the screams of anger.  “Time to go!”

“Our horses will not escape them, not on this uneven terrain.  We make our stand here.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY TO WIN”
SEGMENT 18
“WAR AGAINST THE DOGS”

Shasta, by his side looks down at the twenty plus barbarians that are now grabbing weapons and beginning to move at them.  

“Area spells?” Play asks as much as pleads.

“Like this?” and she weaves her hands in the air and murmurs a quiet incantation.  A green bead forms and rises from her hand and suddenly races at the barbarian and has a fiery impact as it explodes and engulfs many of the barbarians before they have even reached the hill they stand on.  Twelve of them are engulfed in flames with only one of them having ducked to take less damage.  Their leader barks out orders and waves menencely as he commands them to strike.  Three arrows strike a barbarian that happen to run before him taking the shots meant for him.  He snares through his broken teeth at Play.

She repeats her spell and blasts them again.  Most of them do not get up.  Others flee or fall and roll while on fire.  The leader grabs the hair of the injured barbarian before him and uses him as a shield as three more arrows strike the body.  The barbarian smiles at his ingenuity and begins to move forward with the body.

The barbarian forces separate so when Shasta’s third and final fireball spell is released only a handful is struck.  Concentrating this time, Play watches the lead barbarian’s legs instead.  They are largely covered also by the flesh of his shield is thinner there.  He aims carefully and releases. The arrow strikes the calf of the shield and then embeds itself into the foot of the leader whom howls in rage.  The other barbarian have reached the base of the rise now and begin to claw and climb at the lose rock and roots of near dead saplings.

Black tentacles rise out of the rock at the base of the hillside and ensnare several barbarians even as they began to climb. “We really need to end this.” Play says as he puts his bow away and places his hand over the opening of his haversack.  A wand with a red crystal appears and is grabbed by him.  He smiles and begins to do an “enny-minny-mo….” Motion.   If the barbarians see him they do not react.

The tentacles hold the barbarians at the bottom and others weave and hover hoping for a foolish target to drift too close.  The leader rushes with a noticeable limp but then is blasted by a fireball from Play’s wand.  At this point all of the barbarians are either on fire or held within the crushing grasp of the magical tentacles.   They don’t last long.

And it’s all witnessed by a large black crow from a branch of a burnt dead tree.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY TO WIN”
SEGMENT 19
“THE AIR SHIP”

Aryth 02

“I don’t like the fact that we faced them.  There were signs of dung on their weapons and there is little for water here.  Our wounds may become infected.” Shasta says while inspecting her arm once more. “The healing potions we used will heal the immediate injuries but not any disease from them.”

“Disease is the least of our concerns.  Remember, we may be dealing with fiends.  Their abilities range from nothing to fear and even possession.”

“Possession?   Challah….could he have been…”

“I suspect so. Remember what Grysk said.”

Silence as she remembers the caves.  “I don’t recall if I asked you but if he is possessed by that demon will you kill him?”

“Whisper.   The demon’s name we gave it is Whisper.  I hope not.  Killing the host doesn’t do any harm to the fiend.  It merely returns to its own body or travels to another body.”

“Look, it’s getting late, we need to search for a camp area for the night.  Then we can talk more.”

Night comes early this close to the Demon Wastes.  They do not make a fire.  It may attract creatures and company they do not want.  The air is cold but the ground gives off warmth.  Is it underground thermal energies or is it an effect of the fiend’s nation whose border they are so near to?  Both try not to wonder too long on it.

Still.

James cannot sleep.  His mind is full of memories…… whispers of memories if you will.  Memories of a lover with two colored eyes…. Of friends… of foes ….all with two colored eyes.  Whisper.  What does he know about this creature?  Little.  The people that follow this sort of thing within the Citadel believe it is a fiend that possesses people for both entertainment and power.  It may be a female but it is not certain.

John’s knowledge of fiends is limited.  He knows much about evil…. Mortal evil.  But fiends…..

Huh?!?

John is staring into the night sky.  He sees the stars but is in too deep of thought to appreciate them.  Perhaps that is why he doesn’t see the moving star until it is close.  He snaps out of the memories and stares at the moving star.

“Hello….. what is an air ship doing out here?”  He rolls over to watch the ship dimly lit by the ring of fire that lifts and empowers it.  It passes him and continues on to the mountains.  “This just got interesting….”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY TO WIN”
SEGMENT 20
“ENTRANCE TO THE GATES TO KHYBER”

Aryth 04

“What can you see?”

John Play doesn’t hear her.  He is concentrating on what lies before him.  There is a deep short valley with no growth near the peak of the mountain top.  No plants grow here, only bare rock with gas and vapors leaking from under the larger rocks and small cracks.  

At the bottom of the valley are the remains of a temple or some sort of ruin.  Next to these is a large cavern entrance.  All of this is important but what keeps his attention is the small fire elemental powered airship that hovers over the barren space.  Looking at the air ship he sees no insignia or title on it.  No national flag or dragonmark either.   Not many have the personal income to own one.  An Aurum member could afford one, some have two even but they generally avoid fiends.  Perhaps a rogue Lyrandar agent?  Maybe even a House Cannith agent?

Seeing no movement or people on the ship he looks back to the ruins.  Barbarians.  Not many but they are there.  Mixed in with them are Warforged and horned red-skinned tailed creatures.  Horns’ length
Suggests true fiends, not teiflings.  Odd company.

“Well?  Do you see him?  My brother? Challah?”

“No.  But he is not alone.”  He shimmies back away from the edge and she follows.  “The search for your brother just got a bit complicated.  Many groups are involved and it looks like something various national groups would to know about it.”

“Meaning?”

“Meaning we can’t just go down and grab your brother.”

“I knew that already.”

“When it involves fiends, I don’t take much lightly.  Now that there is a very rich and possibly powerful human group there .  I’m obligated to learn more and let Breland know about this.” He turns to look at her.  “I need to go in alone.”

“No.”

“I have the skills…. You do not.  I will return after and TOGETHER we will get your brother.”

Night falls and Shasta remains back hidden in with a lone heat damaged pine tree and some boulders as he begins to creep up the side of the hillside as silently as he can.  The fire from the ship gives him some light to see by but it is still difficult to move through the loose stone and make no sounds.  He drops into the valley away from the ruins and ship.  He finds through the sense of smell a dead barbarian body.  He hesitates and looks at the body.  The fingers are raw.  As if he had been clawing at stone for days.  Many shallow cuts on his arms and legs suggest this also.  Fine bits of rock and dust cling to his hair and armor.  He was mining from the looks of it.  He looks at the boots… burnt.   But with … cooled molten rock?  Was he mining Khyber shards?  That may explain the ship if it is a Cannith agent here.  Also supports the number of Warforged he has seen during the day. 

He moves closer and searches the grounds for possible foes and hidden guards.  There are none.  Why would there be?  Location alone should deter any sane person from coming here.  Too bad for them.  He is rarely considered sane.  He ducks behind a cart as a Warforged comes out with another cart.  It has earth and stones within it.  Once he has moved far enough ahead he creeps forward to the mouth of the cave.  He waves his hand over a pocket on his belt.  A potion appears at the top of the pocket which he takes up and drinks without pause.  He takes a few breathes to allow it to enter his stomach and then his blood.  He closes his eyes and holds them for a moment then blinks them open.  All sense of color is lost but everything is seen in clear and vibrant shades of grey. Dark Vision.

He moves into the cave and inspects the crowd.  He notes the look of the fiend, barbarian and Warforged tracks.  If he sees these inside he will know what they are.  If sees something else, he will know this also.  Hot air filled with sulfur blows out of the dark bowels of the mountain that mark the boundary between Demon Wastes and the Eldeen Reaches.

Walking in slowly, he reaches a fork in the path.  The main path has the cart tracks.  The other path, a smaller one, has a few of the horned fiend’s tracks only.  He ducks into this one as a Warforged comes back with his empty cart.  Play hears the barbarians even before the Warforged as they race at full speed out of the cave.  He gives the living construct a few moments head start then follows.  There is a large column of stone that he uses for cover.  The servant continues on into the dark.  Occasionally the miner bumps into things proving he has no dark vision.  Occasionally there is a crack that bright orange light seeps out of.  Knowing the answer already, Play peers down into a crack and sees molten lava pools down below.  Great.   This is an inactive volcanic vent.  Dangerous place to be… even for a Warforged.

Moving up he sees how the larger space breaks into several branches again.  Once more, he follows the Warforged deeper into the vent.  He passes an area that had food and bedding.  It reeks of unwashed bodies and rotting things.  The barbarians he saw earlier possibly were staying here, not just outside.

He hears the Warforged fall without saying a word or even a grunt.  It picks itself up and rights the cart and retries to go down a stone ramp that leads somewhere his dark vision cannot see due to its limited range.  With a silent sigh, he moves up again to the edge of the ramp where the Warforged slipped.  Looking into the chamber he sees a winged woman speaking to several barbarians, an old woman and something he can only call a demon.  Its skin is dark and its eyes and smile are wicked and glow white even within the limits of the dark vision spell.  Its beard seems to move as if on its own.  The woman stops suddenly and shouts in a harsh language of the demons and points his way.  Crap! He thinks and he begins to back tread.  He ducks into a narrow tunnel and watches as the barbarians move down the path to the large room.

A sudden explosion of fire blows the barbarians back into fiery screaming projectiles whom bounce off of the walls with sickening thuds and grunts as they then fall to the hard floor.  “PLAY!”  He hears Shasta yell out.  “PLAY Where are you?!?” she yells again.  “I can’t see in here… augh… what is that smell?”  She screams as John grabs her arm and [pulls her into a hidden nook in the chamber as a Warforged carrying a torch in one hand and wielding their unique arm blade in the other comes by.

“What happened to stay and I’ll be back?” Play growls in obvious anger.

“The barbarians came running out and went up the hill where I was waiting.  They knew where I was. They knew”

A Warforged is creeping back their way.  Searching.  Play pulls out his club.  It is something his mother made.  It is designed to take down constructs… even living constructs.  It walks past him they suddenly stops but too late.  Its neck snaps as the club strikes the metal head and jerks it hard to the left.  Play struggles a bit to pull the Warforged deeper into the passage.  “Your call… retreat or go in.”  He knew the answer before asking.

“Ah-HAH!” snarls the fiend with the dark skin and moving beard.  It thrusts with its angry looking blade but misses.  Play rapidly beats on the fiend causing it call out in pain.  Shasta strikes it with her Magic Missile spell uncertain if her fire spells would have any effect on it.

It snarls something again and goes to attack again.  Both jabs miss.  Play strikes rapidly again.   The blows seem to not strike as solidly as he had expected but the fiend goes down still.  The animated beard is truly alive.  As in they are snakes.

“We’re not in Sharn anymore.” Is all he can say in bewilderment.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY TO WIN”
SEGMENT 21
“OOPS”

Aryth 04 996

John Play rushes as quickly as he can towards the entrance.  He is cursing Shasta quietly to himself.  Based on the alarms and sounds around him, Shasta or someone has caused a ruckus.  It will be much harder to do anything this way.

“There!” shouts someone or more than likely- a something.  Play runs around the corner and runs into a Warforged worker.  Play strikes the confused construct several times with his club shattering sections of it.  He sees the exit and runs for it in a burst of energy.   The airship that was there has let down a rope ladder.  At the base are several Warforged and two men, one dressed in black and the other in bright blue.

“Challah!”   John looks to his right and sees Shasta.  She is being held by a Warforged.  Other Warforged turn and move between Play and the rope ladder.  The barbarians watch with great interest.  The fiends remain inside out of the sun light.

The man in blue motions to a group of warforged and barbarians, he seems to be the leader.  The constructs quickly move towards Play while the barbarians take the time to collect their weapons.  “Ooops!” 

“Who are these two?” the apparent leader asks.  Challah motions to Shasta- “sister of Challa”  He…. An old playmate.”

“Really?  How quaint.  However we have things to do, people to kill and empires to grow.  Lets go.”

Play runs several ideas of the hows and whys things will play out.  None look good.   How did he get into this spot?  Oh yeah, hired by a woman to seek her missing brother.  Brother is a top assassin.  The top assassin is possessed by Whisper.  Find him but also find other fiends and of all things Warforged and their makers.  Wanted to know what was up.  This looked like it was more important than just a missing person.  And with that I got stupid.  She was more stupid.   Now we die.

A barbarian steps into his path and rears back to strike him.  He drops and slides on the gravel passing under the confused barbarian.  As this barbarian turns to see what has happened the next barbarian is airborne and strikes him.  As Play easily moves through another native the look on the leader changes from boredom to lack of humor to surprise.  “Get us out of here.”  Several of the Warforged move in.  “Crimson, Gore, you too.”

Two of the Warforged that stood beside him step up.  Lines of red pulsing energy emit from their bodies.  The lines of energy seem to originate from a small round metal and crystal globe embedded in their chests.

The leader is now hanging on the rope ladder and watching the young hero attempting to out maneuver the rush of warriors.  “How do you know your playmate?”

“I have faced him twice before.  He was once an agent of the Dark Lanterns of Breland.  He has since left the group and now hires himself out.”

“Interesting.  There is something about him that intrigues me.   Try to take him alive.”

“Dangerous.  He is a cunning and lucky brat-bastard of a kid.  I would advise against it.”

“I wish to know more about him.   Humor me.”

“Very well Zinter d’Cannith.  We will try to take him alive. And the woman?”

“Bring her also.  She can be leverage against the brat-bastard and your host.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY TO WIN”
SEGMENT 22
“ZINTER d’CANNITH”

Aryth 05 996

The man dressed in black is Challa ir’Yanger.  But he is truly even more.  The body is his, the assassin skills are his but his mind is shared with a fiend.   This fiend has faced John Play before.  It knows the dangers of having him on board the airship.  But Zinter wants him.  Why?  What does the artificer want with this ex-government spy?   What does he see?   What does he see that others do not?

The assassin stares down at the beaten but unconscious man.  It could kill him easily now.  A mere flick of a claw or blade on his soft throat…. Wrist…. Or just cut out his heart.   But then the game would end.  The game was fun.

Before acting on any of its fatalistic impulses, the assassin’s keen ears can hear the artificer’s soft leather shoes on the wood beyond the closed door.  The door opens and he walks in.  His two augmented Warforged guards are now with him.

“We are over the water now.  How is my guest?”

“Alive.”

“Even so soft spoken I can denote your feelings for him.”

“It is nothing.” Challa seems to whispers as the fiend uses his voice.

“So, what can you tell me again of him?”

“He is dangerous.”

“No need to repeat yourself.  What else?”

“He works as a hero for hire.  He uses his government training.  He is a highly skilled combatant.”

“He is so much more.   I can almost see the magic within him.   Does he bare a dragonmark?”

“As a government agent he is not allowed to be a family member.  You should already know this.”

With his head still pointed down at the prone man, Zinter’s eyes rise to stare at the assassin and smirks. “True.”

“You mentioned he was lucky.   Truth or are you a sore loser?”

“He has physical abilities, a sharp sense of things before they happen.  And he is highly unpredictable.   He has many resources, legal and illegal.  He is a ladies man.”

“ahhhh… you’re just jealous Whisper.   And a Brat-bastard…..   after all of this time we are still name calling?”  John slurs out as he can’t pretend to be asleep any further.  

“Charming.   I am most curious about you Mister Play.  I study anything and everything magic.  Especially magic that is “outside of the box” if you wish.  Taboo even.   Much like my Warforged.  I sense something within you.  Magic…. But I can’t describe it.   What is it prey tell?”

“Go hug a rope.”

“I had hoped to know without cutting you like any new found construct but such is the will of Ollandra.”

“Let go and talk to your “sister” once more before reaching Stormhome.”

“Try anything…. And my friend here will kill you.”

“Do try something……”

“Can I entertain myself with some thoughts of death and destruction?  Or is that illegal also?” Play says smiling and winking at Challa.

[ I will enjoy killing you slowly brat bastard ] the creature that has possessed the assassin communicates telepathically.

The door closes and most of the lighting disappears.  John sighs deeply then immediately begins to work on his bindings.  “ugh.  Damned fiend knows how to tie a damned good knot.”   Failing to free himself he looks around his cell.  It is a near empty storage room.  No windows…. The only light is lighting seeping in through the floor boards above him.  He sees a barrel…. Some curled up rope hanging on a peg… a few empty wine bottles… two small open crates with straw sticking out… and a lot of dust.   Crude but the bottle will have to do.  He begins to work his way over to the nearest bottle.   “This will hurt…..”   He pushes his body up with one hand and swings the bottle under himself with the other…. The sound is silenced but the pain is there…. Will need to buy a new pair of pants….


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY TO WIN”
SEGMENT 23
“BATTLE OVER ELDEEN BAY”

Aryth 05 996

Guards in the hull were easy enough.  Zinter and the demon must be upstairs with Shasta.  Possibly the Captain’s room.

He silently climbs the ladder to the top.  Twilight.  Cool air.  Damp.  Seagulls.  Over water or near the shore.  Eldeen bay.

Eight minutes later

“Knock Knock” and the door slowly open to the captain’s room.  Zinter, his two augmented Warforged bodyguards and Challa surround Shasta whom is tied up to a chair in the center of the room.  “Sigh.   You were right.  We should have killed him.  If you may….”

John backs up.  He knew this had to be done.  There was no other way.  (at least none as much fun) Is there risk?  Yes.  (but a Siberys shard could fall outta the sky and kill you)

“Play.” Challa whispers while pulling out his short sword.

“Challa…. Or do you prefer Whisper?” Play retorts while beginning to mirror the opponent’s movements.

“Shasta says you and her came to find me…. Challa.  True?”

“Yuppersiree.” Play never takes his eyes off of the assassin.  “Why are you with Cannith head here?”

“My people and his both want…. Certain things that can be… attained quicker… together.”

“Well- nuh-duh horn head.  I gathered that already.”  He shifts quickly as the assassin feints in one direction.  Zinter watches on.  He is enjoying the show.

“Cannith… wants better… construct warriors….”  The assassin swings and jabs at the Dark lantern.  

“Train them better then.”  Play swings his club weaving it low then up catching the assassin’s leg then two more swings into his side.  “Or I’ll beat them down like I am you!”

[you are ever a brat bastard Play]  

“Outta my head ya demon!”  

“Someday I will have you Play.   It is only a matter of time.”  The possessed assassin attempts again but misses.

“I have broken at least one rib and your knee looks funny.   Do I have to kill your host again or will you just back to Khyber on your own?”  This time two club shots strike dislocating the off arm shoulder of Challa.

“NOOOOOOOO!   DON’T” screams out Shasta.

“Relax my dear.  I am curious about this.  I wish to watch more.” Replies Zinter with a calm that scares her more than the thought of the demon possessing her brother.

The assassin attempts to trick Play but it fails.  Play sees through his feint.  “So, how are you people helping the Canniths?”

The assassin spits out some blood.  Play doesn’t watch where it lands.  He knows better than to take his eyes off of the assassin.  “We gather shards for him.  Shards he shapes into round gems to empower and place into the constructs.”

“Docents?!?”  Surprised for a half of a second the assassin attacks.  It is all that is needed as the assassin lunges forward and catches Play in the leg.

“Nice one.”

[even if you do this…. Kill this body…. I will get you…]

“Get out of my head!”  Concentrating more on the possibility of being possessed play takes his focus off of the assassin for a split moment.  The short sword into his side reminds him of the immediate danger he faces.  “Sorry Shasta….”   Play swings up breaking the wrist of the assassin making him drop his weapon.  Still following through the motion he turns 360 in a downward motion and takes the feet out from under the assassin then with a final sweep down crushes in his head.   The sound of the bone breaking is overshadowed by Shasta’s scream.  Zinter d’Cannith frowns.  “I didn’t see anything that marks you as magical.  What are you Play?”

“Your worst nightmare”

“Boring.   Crimson, Gore…. If you please.”

“ah….crap.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY TO WIN”
SEGMENT 24
“CRIMSON AND GORE”

Aryth 05 996

“Two vs. One?  And you’re demonized.   WTF?   Is that really fair?”

The two Warforged cautiously walk to either side of Play.  They have seen what the assassin could do and have seen what Play did to him.   They are very careful.

Shasta cries and wails at the death of her brother.  Zinter watches.  He is studying Play.  Why does he sense magic within him?

“So tell me if you have heard of this one-   Why did the Warforged cross the road?”  

“Is this kind of banter always expected from him?” Zinter asks Shasta.   She drops her head in defeat and weeps deeply for her killed brother.  “Something he or I said?”  A loud crack is heard and the artificer turns to see one of his Warforged has severe damage.  “Ah… I see…. The weapon is designed to damage Warforged.  “That is cheating Mr. Play.”

Both of the Warforged attack at once swinging their oversized battleaxes.  Play doges and tumbles out of the way.  

Once more misdirecting his attack Play attacks the same Warforged warrior again.  Large chunks of metal and glowing red wood splinter from its leg as Play’s club of demolition and deadly precision hits hard.  The warforged turns and glares at him.

The Warforged work as a team and one strikes Play.

“Great- now I have to repair the pants AND the jacket.”

“Your hero seems to think himself to be funny.”  Says Zinter while still watching the fight looking for Play’s magical secret (if there is one).  Shasta stops sobbing.  Zinter fails to notice.

Play tumbles around the severely damaged construct and stands up quickly.  “Hey Mo!” and strikes it on the head twisting the head around and the jar pops free on one side.  It staggers and falls.

The other rushes him quickly.  It misses but only by a hairs width.  Play rolls and shifts away from the creature.

“Not enjoying the show?” Zinter asks as he finally looks down at Shasta.  Her silence is wrong and out of place but doesn’t comprehend it or what it means.  Instead, he slowly walks over the downed Warforged and searches for a means to correct the magical signature that gives it life.  The influence of the infernal energies makes it harder for him to do so but he figures it out.  He structures the arcane matrix in his mind that will repair the construct.

Play begins to move with a carefree attitude now that he has reduced the threat to only one foe.  He has briefly forgotten about the artificer.

Play tries to finish off the Warforged but misses.  He smiles and shrugs his shoulders as if the miss means nothing.  A big mistake as the Warforged flares up in fiendish energy (smite good) and hits him twice.  Play screams out in pain.  Zinter watches while reconstructing the energy matrix.  Still no sign of the magic.  “Finish off the Lantern Gore.”

Play smashes the armor plate that covers the left side of its chest.  If a normal person were in armor it would have caused trauma to its heart.  Play spots Gore arriving.  He waits for it then swings mightily.  He does crucial damage to it as it is caught off guard but then he stops and freezes.  Gore isn’t the reason.  Nor is it Zinter.   Behind him is a new danger.

“I….can’t…stop……”  Shasta raises her arms and makes a few arcane gestures then points at Play.

Zinter follows his look and begins to call out but it is too late.  Shasta releases a fireball.  Play dodges it easily.  The fireball washes over the newly revived Warforged.  Small specks of fire remain on the deck of the magical airship treated to resist flames.  “Damn you woman!” and Zinter pulls out a wand to attack with.

“Leave her alone!” yells out Play as he knows Shasta is no longer in control of her own body.  Whisper controls it now.  She is demonically possessed.  Her anger and sorrow has allowed it in.

Deck hands begin to appear out of nowhere.  Some scream out “Fire!” and others just freeze at the sight of the Warforged and flames.

Zinter calls up a powerful ball of sonic energy and strikes her with it.   “ARRRGH!  This deal is over Cannith.   I end it now!”  And she / it fires another fireball but at the Dragonmarked Artificer.

A gnome that pilots the ship demands everyone to stop using magic.  Shasta unleashes her next spell at him.  He doesn’t even scream.

The Warforged attack Play still as their last commands given demanded.  Being distracted, play is struck several times.   “Too much happening at once… even for my tastes.”

Zinter begins to have a magical battle with the possessed sorcerer.  Play wants to help her but knows it is too late.  Whisper will kill her to get at him.  Instead he moves clear of the Warforged to have a moment to think and plan.

Black tentacles break up the floor boards at Zinter’s feet.  They reach for him to grab him.  He levitates up a few feet to avoid the attack.  Play looks at the fire damage, the dead pilot, the weakened structure…. A plan begins to form.  Not a perfect one by any means, but a plan of desperation.

Play climbs the arm that holds the restraining clasp for the elemental that empowers the airship.  He tightens the grip on his magical club.  Several of the men spot him and call out for him to stop.  The Warforged attempt to climb after him.

More spells are caste.  Shasta should be defeated but the power of the demon within her empowers her.  Visible signs of damage appear on the deck of the ship.  Without a pilot, it continues onward into the open sky over the water.

Play kicks a Warforged creation off of the retaining arm.  It falls onto the deck and splinters it creating a hole.  The second construct ignores the obvious danger and climbs further.  Play kicks this one off also.  It falls and creates new damage into the ship’s hull.  Zinter causes a burst of light then turns invisible.  Shasta, burnt and broken, looks for a foe to attack.  She looks up through the smoke and flame.  Staring at Play she smiles and raises her wand to fire magic Missiles at him.  

“I’m sorry….”  Play strikes the arm with his weapon designed to damage non-living things.  The arm cracks and the fire leaps.  The ship shudders then begin to dip.  Play pops a potion and allows himself to fall off the arm and over the side of the ship…. 1000’s of feet over the water.

Falling, he looks up at the ship.  The bottom of the hull has two metal legs sticking out of it.  One of the fallen constructs.  The circle of flames shudders again then shrinks and there is a fiery explosion as the ring collapses onto the ship.   His descent slows down as the potion’s effects kick in.  The ship falls quickly and zips past him.  Shasta, watches him solemnly.  He watches it for what seems like minutes as it suddenly stops and is surrounded by a white circle as the ship strikes the sea below.

Before he can reach it the ship sinks.  Shasta with it.


----------



## megamania

The first story arc is complete.  I hope this time I don't take such a huge time off from writing as I felt it hurt the flow of the tale.   

The next arc is one I have been looking forward to writing for a loooong time now.

Feel free to comment.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 25
“THE DAY AFTER THE WORLD STOOD STILL”

Orlune 25, 994

I really didn’t know what to expect.  I was in Karrnath looking for an exposed double agent when it happened.  When Eberron stood still.  I was contacted in the usual way and redirected to the northern most borders of Cyre.  Cyre was on the retreat from fighting deep into Karrnath when it happened.  It being what I am here for.

All communication suddenly ended from within Cyre on Orlune 20th.  What was described to me as a thick magical storm cloud hugged to the ground does not describe it enough.   I listen to both the Cyrian and Karrnathi soldiers and survivors.  Something huge happened.  Something that defies nature and all reason.  When these mists or grey clouds… whatever you want to call them, they concealed everything within.   Are the people of Cyre within alive?  Are they trapped?  Breland needs to know.  Early intel suggests massive destruction on a necromantic level.  Karrnath is suspect but its weird ruler says no.  Others suggest Cannith finally lost control of a powerful weapon.

I am nearing the mists.  Breland needs to know more.  I have been asked to learn more.  By the Host… the only way at this point for me to truly know what has happened inside is to enter the mists.  My heart is pounding like it never has.   I truly have no idea what to expect.

I have left the usual notes and messages for the Lanterns to find of everything I know for now.  I hope to return to give further intel.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 26
“THE DAY THE DWARVES CAME TO VISIT ME”


Aryth 25 996

We begin this tale within a tall tower between Morgrave University and the Platinate towers.  Located on the Menthis Plateau in Sharn, the  Osborne Tower is noted for two things.   The penthouse levels are owned by the government of Breland (thus rumored to have Dark lantern / Sword connections) but run by the halflings of Jorasco.  The levels below that are exclusive condos sold to government friends and agents.  Several of the 100 Year War greatest generals live here.   Others live within the penthouse complex.  The Jorasco Veteran’s Home was a joint attempt by Breland and the halflings to make the last years of the aged or disabled generals and top soldiers of Breland comfortable.

The “hero” of this Storyhour is John Play.  He lives within this tower.  As an ex-Dark lantern he has certain specials rights.  But most agree he has a room here because of his father and mother.  His mother was a Wands agent and a non-Cannith weapons builder for the government and his father was a top personal body guard for the king himself.   He died saving the king from an assassin’s arrow.   More on this in another later storyhour.

His apartment / condo overlook The Dancing Dragon.  It is a very popular night time spot on the edge of the University that is the home of a huge (30x30ft) stained glass window image of a dancing Copper Dragon.   It is rumored to be magical (it is, the dragon is a stain-glass golem) and a favorite place of John’s.  He enjoys the drinks here, the company of the university’s young female students, and the intel provided by the owner.   But enough of the Dancing Dragon, the story for John Play begins at his apartment within the Osborne Tower. 

John Play is relaxing after a less than happy ending mission involving an Aundairan aristocrat, her assassin brother, a known demonic possessor and possible bad things to come Cannith employee.  He lays on his favorite couch with a Jorasco fruit drink at his side and reading a book about demons, devils and their evil kin. He hears a knock on the door and tries to ignore it.  A second series homing knocks can be heard now.  Frowning, he sets down the book and takes a quick sip from the glass and goes to the door.

“Look I don’t have any money to……. Oh!” Play opens the door abruptly and expects money collectors for one of the many of the post-war city false charities.  Instead he is faced with the stony stares of two dwarves.  Kundarak Dwarves that is.

“Sir John Play I presume.” Says the lead dwarf.  This dwarf is weighed down by shining jewelry of various makes and types.  Some magical.  The symbol of the Dragonmarked house of wards (the bankers and protection of material stuff) hangs as a badge with gold and platinum wire thread.  A large dragonmark tattoo covers half of his face and can be seen reaching out from his cuff of his leather armor.  Either a greater mark or a Siberys mark…..

“Who is asking?”

“High Warden Disney d’Kundarak.   This is my associate and records keeper- Balderk d’Kundarak.  May we come in?”

Play looks over his “records keeper” and notes his Heavy mace, and a slight bulge at his belt that could be a wand….or two.   Kundarak….trouble.    “Sure-  Please come on in.   Drink?   I have some Karrnathi cheese…..”

“No.  We are here on business.”

Play tries to remember if he has forgotten any outstanding bills but can think of nothing.  “Business?”
Balderk faces forward but his eyes roam the room.   He notes the possessions within the room and loses his posture slightly as his eyes read the title of the book Play was reading when they arrived.

“We have come to you to offer work and considerable payment for services rendered.”  The High Warden notes the sigh of relief Play lets out.   He makes a mental note to research if Play or his family does still owe the house anything.  “Do you have possible interest in working with us on a sensitive subject matter close to us?”

Thinking if he says no he will be black listed from future encounters with the banking dwarves, he decides he has no real choice in the matter.  “What kind of subject?”

“I have been told as an operative for the Breland Government you have traveled into the Mournland before.  Each time you have succeeded in your set mission and survived.  We, as the world’s greatest bankers, have little to do with the Mournland normally.  We have no agents of our own that have ventured into the lands (….and returned).   We have need of an educated scout.  One whom has been there before, survived and most important of all…. Be discrete about it.”

The dwarf is silent for a moment or two.  Finally Play breaks the silence.  “So you want me to go into the Mournland as a scout?   Whom am I scouting for?”

“I have hand-picked seven of my best agents to enter the land of the Mists.   We have lost something of great value to us and wish it returned.”  

“What part of the Mournland?”

“The expedition will begin in Metrol and follow the electric rail lines to the west.”

“Metrol!?!    That’s in the NE section of the lands.   I have been to the north and the SW.   From what I have seen and read, the entire country of Cyre has changed.  Metrol may be nothing like before or any of the areas I have been before.”

“But you are known for your…. Adaptability.  You seem to always know how to survive despite any odds.  That is a trait we require our scout to have.   As I said, we will pay you for your services and this expedition is important to us as a family and as a house.”

Play smells money.

“Tell me more.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 27
“WHAT TO EXPECT”


Aryth 25 996, late evening

The mission:
Lead between 6 and 8 “hand-picked” dwarven warriors to enter the Mournland using the Electric Rail.  In Metrol, locate a special key to unlock a lost electric rail car.  Find said car and switch goods from that car to ours and leave.

Sounds simple.

Problem is….. its not.   I’ve been within the land of mists on several occasions.  Nothing is natural there.  Undead wander about, magic has come to life and the damned Lord of Blade’s people are still active even though I killed him (to be told later). 

So…..   time to visit Jaxain over at the Mad Minotaur and discuss the Mournland and Metro.

Nightfall, North Market District, the Mad Minotaur-

The Mad Minotaur is an adventurer’s paradise.  Part tavern, part communication center and part black market …. All set up for adventurers between activities.  The last owner, “general” Pyrus Cartar, bought the tavern and slowly drew in a new type of client- the adventurer.   When he passed away, his “niece” declared ownership and now runs the place.  She has added a few things to the place.  Most notable is the illegal pit fighting in the sub-basement.  Once, while tailing a possible Karrnathi spy, John Play was lead here.   He comes back from time to time.  Between the gossip of the adventurers and the antics of the current owner, Jaxain, he finds himself returning regularly.

“JOHN!  YOU”RE BACK!”  Exclaims a woman with long and slightly curled hair.  Its color is black with dark blue ribbons and varied shades of blue glass beads in it.  Her outfit barely covers her.  The blue silk still reveals her half-elven shape when the light is just right.  One arm and her side have scars that suggest she was once in the war.  Her grace is obvious as she bounds through the ground to leap up and hug the ex-Dark lantern.  “It’s been too long!”

“It’s been only two weeks Jaxain.” He replies with an easy smile.  The two of them order a drink, she insists on his not paying for it.  “It is on the house.”   As the owner, what she says goes.  Drinks in hand she looks at his face.  “You need information don’t you.  I can see it in your eyes.”

“As current as I can get.”  He looks around at the dozens of adventurers that are drinking and laughing within the tavern. 

“Who would you like some gossip on today?  The Thrane ambassador is in.  I could tell you what he does at night.” She says with a mischievous smile and a wink in her eyes.

“Not a who but a where.  Metrol and the area around it.”
“Why would you ever go into that cursed land?  No sane man or woman would ever venture there.”

“Since when was I ever sane?”  He says as he takes a drink.  “I have been offered a LOT of money to go as an escort.  I won’t even be on the front lines.”

“The banker dwarves…. I heard gossip they were within the building you live in.   Alright.  You know about the mists and how they confuse the most clear minded expert trackers and scouts.   I’m sure you have heard of the Living spells and the undead….”

“Metrol.   I need info on there and what is happening there.”

“Wouldn’t you rather go to the Lhazaar Principalities?  Even the Talenta Plains?”

“Not where the job is leading me…. This time.”

“Okay.  Forget everything you knew about Metrol’s layout.   Rumor has it the buildings themselves have been moved…. In some cases stacked or turned over but remain intact.   Many people are exploring the area but are not returning.  House Orien really wants to reopen or at least salvage their Rail system there.  Last week I heard about possible vampire activity there.  Warforged are looting the place also returning the goods to the Lord of Blades.  You do remember him don’t you?”

“Yeah.  I killed him.”

“Riiiiight.   In your dreams.   He is alive and very active.”   She concentrates on his eyes to see how he reacts.  He clearly believes he destroyed the leader of Warforged.

“You mentioned the rail system.  Is it intact?”

“Sections are.   Not sure once you leave the city limits.”

“Interesting.”

“Dwarves.  Metrol.  Rail system….. what are you looking for?”

“Can’t say.”   She stares into his eyes and smirks seductively.

“Well I could tell you but then I would have to kill you.”

“You could try.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 28
“THE ELECTRIC RAIL”


Aryth 27 996, EARLY AFTERNOON


John Play has gathered up as much information and gossip as he could in the past few days about the Mournland, Metrol, and the dwarves and even on the possible existence of the Warforged known as Lord of Blades.  He is certain he destroyed the leader but crazier things have happened.  With some luck he will remain in the southern half of the ruined country and not bother him or the dwarves.

	He has packed what he could for the trip.  Healing is his biggest concern.  From experience he knows magical healing cannot happen within the confines of the grey mists.  It is said a paladin’s healing still works but doubts (almost hopes) there will be no paladin dwarves within the group.  It is also said some druid stored healing still works.  For this he has bought some berries and even spoke to an Orc about other healing fruits [DM Note- idea taken from 2ed Darksun] that may give more powerful healing.

He takes a sky coach to Cogsgate where the Lightning Rail station is.  There many people of all races and careers streaming in and out of the station as he arrives.  It is not long before he spots Balderk d’Kundarak.  There is a semi- circle of dwarfs standing by a column near the one car.  One dwarf, in the center of the group, is very cross and tapping his foot while scowling at every person that looks at them.  Play lets out a long sigh, puts on a beaming smile and walks to them.  “Hello and well met and all of those wonderful greetings.  What a marvelous day for a rail ride to the north.”

“Ummmmrph.” Grunts the dwarf.  “Your ticket has been paid for.  Remember- I require ALL receipts or you will NOT be reimbursed for your expenses.  Anything over 5 gold must have my okay.  These three will be traveling with us before we pick up the rest of the team later.” Says the dwarf in a commanding and stern manner.  This is Adrik d’Kundarak.  He is a warrior and a veteran of the war.”  The dwarf smiles showing all of his teeth (including a steel tooth) and gives a polite nod of his head. “This is Vondal d’Kundarak.  He is a cleric of Dol Dorn and known for his courage.  He is also a veteran of the war.”  The cleric wears a blue and gold ½ plate with a large shield and war hammer slung to his side. “Your strength adds to our own.” And this is Veit d’Kundarak.  He is an artificer and was possibly the last to see our cargo before it disappeared on that fateful day. “The dwarf has a neat and short beard but bushy eyebrows and mustache.   He has a pack loaded with many things and many pockets.  “g’Day.”

Their rail is a small one.  It has a front and back engine car and only four other cars.  Before any layovers and Border checks the trip will take about 11 days to complete.  The trip involves Breland, Thrane, Aundair, Karrnath, and finally into the ruins of Cyre.

Play was to share a room with the dwarves but has opted to pay for his own room.  Balderk made it clear it was at his own gold.  The bead counter is beginning to really annoy Play.  EVERYTHING is being documented.  Every expense, every contact and Play suspects- every action.   Fine.  He can still have some fun.  It will be several days until they reach Market Place.  After that is Canterbury and Passage.  There is plenty that can be done to annoy the dwarf within that time.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 29
“CANTERBURY TALES 1”


Aryth 27 996, EVENING

Bored and in need of entertainment, Play goes to the food car.  Adrik and Vondal d’Kundarak are there having a drink.  Adrik gives Play a large wave and smile (showing off his steel tooth).  Vondal merely nods and hoists up his drink in a salute.  Play could come to like these two at least.  However, there are other occupied tables here with travelers.  A merchant, possibly from Aundair based on his attire, broods in the corner.  His dinner is becoming cold as it is left untouched.  The merchant is obviously in deep thought.  Standing at attention next to him is a Warforged.  It looks more like a statue than a living and thinking construct.  Another table has two elves sitting at it.  Play is wary of them as they are dressed in dark clothes and watch every move and sound within the room.  He hopes they do not belong to house Phiarlan or Thuranni.  The final occupied table has the most potential.  Adventurers.  There is a warrior in light armor.  He guesses him to be an archer type.  A mage complete with a strange looking skull cap with a dragon shape etched on it.  The final adventurer has his interest the most.  The ½ elf female appears to be a cleric type.  The symbol is one he is unfamiliar with.  It resembles the letter ‘C’ with lines bursting from the center of it.  He gets drink and walks over to them.

“Hello fellow travelers.  Do you mind if I sit with you?  Perhaps we can share stories and some laughter.”

The mage gestures to the extra chair.  Play smiles and nods his thanks before sitting down.  He sits in a way that he can see the two dwarves.  Adrik seems curious to what he is up to.  Vondal waves for another drink ignoring the scout.

“I am Play, John Play.  I come from Sharn and travel north.”

The mage nods to the warrior then the ½ elf when returning the greeting.  “This is Bruin, Sharrita and I am Gorn.  We hail from Aundair and are returning home from a rather dull visit to Zilargo.”

Before long, the four of them are laughing and sharing tales of adventure.  The dwarves and elves listen in.  Adrik especially seems to be enjoying the tales.  The merchant has only pushed his plate away from him and stares at the rings on his left hand, still in deep thought.

An hour later they are still talking and laughing.  Play is retelling the tale of his trip to Droaam as a guard to an Orien caravan (slightly modified as he was using this as a cover to spy on the newly formed country).   “I just have to ask- The symbol you wear- I am unfamiliar with it.  It is a religious symbol?”

Sharrita looks down and fingers the amulet gently.  “Yes.  It is the symbol of my belief and goddess- Infiniti.”

“I mean no disrespect but I do not know this goddess.  Is it Sarlonian?”  Play asks flirting and honestly curious as such information has a way of being useful in the future.

“She is everything.  She binds the multiverse together.”

“Multiverse?” He asks. 

Gorn sighs. “Here we go.”

“You understand there are several planes of existence.” Play nods. “Another plane not addressed by the Host or the Dark Six is time and the multiverse.  All worlds as we know them start out on one path.  But what happens when someone travels through time and alters something?  A new world is created.  One we are not aware of.  There are worlds where the war never happened.  Others where it has yet to end.  All are real and true.”

Play takes a moment to digest this.  “So…. There are many planes of Eberron… each slightly different from each other?”

“Yes.”

“So…..  there might be one where I am part of your group?”  He flashes a smile at her.

“Perhaps- in Infiniti’s grace it may be.”

The archer excuses himself and walk away for another drink.  Gorn takes this opportunity to speak up.  “There could be a world where you were killed by the Ogre temptress you spoke of.  Or where you became her slave.  Not all new worlds are better or worse.   Just different.”

“So this means… there is more than one of …. Say me?”

“Yes.  You could be a psionic in a desert world (Under a Darksun) or a masked rogue with fantastic powers and magic items (Strikeforce: Morituri).  You may even be an undead creature (Siberys Seven) somewhere and sometimes.   It is through Infiniti that these worlds operate without destroying each other.”

“My head hurts.   I need more drinks.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 30
“CANTERBURY TALES 2”


Aryth 27 996, EVENING

Gorn is smiling a great deal as John Play asks him about magic.

“I study the planes.  I believe there are more manifest zones on Eberron that previously believed.  I- sorry- we wish to find and study these.”

“Manifest zones… like Sharn?” asks Play.

“Yes.  Sharn is certainly the most famous manifest zone on Khorvaire.  But there are others.  Eldeen’s The Glooming is one and I suspect Cyre was laid to waste from one.”

“Really?  Do these happen naturally or does one need to create it?”

“Both.   But when they are created they tend to be very dangerous.  The blending of two planes of existence can be extremely dangerous as each plane fights for control and dominance over the other plane.”

“You’re making my head hurt also.  What is Bruin’s story?  He seems a bit put off by me.” Play asks with sincere concern.

“What we found in Zilargo was hard on him.  It is a private matter.  Please don’t pry unless he wishes.” Says Sharrita.

“Zilargo?  Did I hear someone speak of Zilargo?” comes a deep voice from another table.  Everyone turns to see a dwarf smiling and getting up.  The other dwarf tries to motion for his friend to not get up but at no avail.  “I am Adrik d’Kundarak.  I hail from the valley village of Frostmantle.  I have been to the land of the gnomes before.  Amazing things they do with elementals and the city of Trolanport is truly a marvel- even to a dwarf like myself.”

Introductions are done again as Play motions for Vondal to join them.  He rolls his eyes but joins them.  Adrik laughs at nearly everything that Play says as he tries to cover up the fact he travels with them.  “You are just too HAPPY Adrik.”

“Worse things.  Just wait until we meet Morrikane.  He can squash a halfling’s birthday party.”  They all laugh though Play wonders what or a Morrikane is.

“I heard you speak of your goddess.  What does she say about the other gods of the Host?  Aureon especially?  Are there multiples of him also?”

“No.  That is what makes the gods unique.  They are but a single spark within the multiverse. “

Play watches while laughing the merchant finally get up and leave.  He is very down and depressed it seems.  The Warforged construct follows him as he leaves the room.  The elves watch as a new group of people comes in.  These people look to be a family and shortly after them arrive Veit.  The dwarven artificer perks up as he spots the loud table and goes to join them.

“Alive and well” says Adrik.  “You have been sleeping for hours now.  Still concerned about where we are going?”

Yawning (complete with spittle than Play frowns at) Veit nods his head.  “Yes.  Undead are so… un-natural.”  Vondal kicks his shin and glares at him.  “ow!”

“Undead have a place within the multiverse also.  Everything does.  There is no such thing as unnatural.”

“The denizens of the Wastes….” Veit offers.

“The fiends are unpleasant but still have a place in the natural order.”  Play frowns and loses himself in thought as he thinks about his recent travels to the region of Demons and Devils.  

“Natural Order?!?” exclaims Vondal.  “They are pure evil!”

“and thus off set the Angels.” The ½ elf counters.  “One cannot describe or give purpose to the other without each other.”

Play thinks to himself that his head hurts again.  So much deep thought and information that has far reaching consequences and meaning.  He hasn’t had this much difficulty relating to a set of thoughts and theories since he dated a monk in his teenage years.  “Harmony and Symmetry.  That’s what you are talking about.  Balance between two forces.  Equal but opposite.”  Play suddenly comes to understand it…. He thinks.

“So what happens if we destroy the foul things?” asks Vondal, a cleric of Dol Dorn.

“We dance!” yelps Adrik as he kicks back his chair and dances a bit.

Everyone laughs at the table.  The cleric of Infiniti enjoys the show but then adds that either another force will rise to fill their universal void or the forces of good will lose meaning and disburse themselves creating a dark age.  The mood becomes slightly heavier with such a comment.  Play understands this completely.  Several of his missions involved “removing” threats but new threats always rose to fill the space.  It was a never ending battle.

They continue to talk and laugh into the night.  Play continues to flirt with the cleric but either she sees what he is about or has no wish for a one-night stand.  Not deterred, Play kisses her hand and says something about the endless possibilities and how- maybe- just maybe- in some world, she said yes.  

The elves watch it all (they don’t sleep after all).


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 31
“CANTERBURY TALES 3”


Aryth 28 996, EVENING

“I’ll take that.” Demands Balderk as he takes the bill and receipt from the employee of Orien.  He carefully looks in over, frowns and then signs for it.

“Are you going to DOCument everything?” asks Play to the stuffy dwarf.

“Not your room.  I leave that up to you.”

“And it was nice.  Soft bed and no snoring people with ticks and lice next to me.”

“The common cart is not like that….” Says the war priest with failing confidence as he thinks back to the ½ orc traveler that slept next to him the prior night.

“Really?”  Play looks around quickly and spots a human child eyeing some food.  “Boy- com-ere” Play waves him over.  “Would like a roll?”  He picks up the roll from his dinner.  The child’s eyes light up.  “You can have it if you tell me about the car you slept in last night.  You slept in the same car as these dwarves?”

The child is nervous but hunger overwhelms his fear.  Taking the roll he nods rapidly as he bits off ½ of it in one shot.  “Could you sleep?”

“Yes.  But it was difficult.” Says the child with a nervous glance to Balderk and Veit.

“Why is that?”

“It sounded like thunder in the room.  Everyone was snoring.” The child obviously means the two dwarves as he looks at them.  Adrik breaks out laughing.  “Aye- loud enough to wake a sleeping dragon I would say!”  Balderk glares at him who reduces his laughter to a sparkle in his eyes and a wide smile which just reveals the steel tooth for all to see again.

“It was the Orc.” States the proper acting dwarf.

The ½ orc in question stops eating and looks over to the rowdy table of dwarves and a human man and child.  Balderk puts his head down and covers it with a large meaty hand.  He quietly mutters to himself.

“I was hoping to see our new friends from last night but I guess not.” Says Play.

“Aye- and have a second shot at that cleric I’d say.” Giggles Adrik happily.

“Wellllll…….”, Play smiles.

“I was warned about you Play.” Begins the dwarven leader.  “This may go into my report.” Warns the dwarf.

“Must you document everything?!?”

“No” he says with obvious irritation.  The other dwarves quiet down sensing anything said or done may be taken wrong at this point.

“Document. Document. Document.  From now on I’m going to call you DOC.” Says Play knowing it will provoke a reaction.

His face becomes red and he gets up, stops to glare at the ex- Dark lantern, and goes to leave.  The other dwarves plead for him to come back.  Play looks away acting annoyed but secretly happy to strike a nerve.  Doc it is.

He takes this moment to look around at some the people on the car tonight.  Generally they are people he has seen on the Rail in past day.  One person however is new and bugs him.  She looks familiar to him but cannot place it.  She travels with an older man that is well dressed but obviously trying to hide it.  His clothes are that of a commoner but all are brand new and made with better materials than most.  Curious, he excuses himself as the dwarves bicker and plead among each other.

“Hello.  Have we met?” he asks the couple.

“No but we know you.  Your father worked for the king did he not?  I am Sara Dovass and this is my uncle Fermond.”  She is lying thinks Play as he tries to read her eyes and body language.

“Play, John Play. And yes, my father did work for the king as his personal bodyguard years ago.”

The uncle says nothing but continues to watch Play carefully.

“I am going north with the loud group dwarves.  Yourselves?” and Play pulls out a chair without asking first.  Who is she he thinks.

“North also.” She says coolly.  

“I really feel I know you from somewhere.  Morgrave University?”

“No.”

“Wroat?”

“No.” said too quickly to avoid suspicion. Who in Wroat is she connected with?

“Your friends are leaving.  Perhaps you should go with them.” Offers the uncle.

“That’s the beauty of these cars- just how far can they go?” He says trying to look into the uncle’s eyes.  He is not familiar but there is something about him that is alarming Play.

“What is the king’s guard’s son doing with the dwarves of Kundarak?” she asks.

“Traveling of course.  Sara.  That is your name right.”  Play says testing her.

“We should be going” offers the older man.  “We have much to discuss still.”

Play watches them leave and gives a wave when they turn to look at him at the doorway.  From behind he spots her red ribbon in her hair and a memory is brought forward.  Xandrar.  Red Owl rebels.  She was with them that night.  The Owls believe Breland should be led by the people as picked by the citizens of Breland.  No more kings and queens.  Crazy but he sees some advantages to the idea.  He knows he should contact the authorities but decides against it.  His father would greatly disapprove.  Smirking at the thought, he gets up to see the dwarves again.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 32
“CANTERBURY TALES 4”


Vult 1 996, MID DAY

John Play wanders to the food car once more, more than once thinking he is spending more time here than his expensive private room.  The food tender, Freeyar, gives him a wave.  Freeyar is a Passage native from Aundair.  He says he is a war orphan but Play senses hidden agendas and nobility.  Maybe he is on the run from an overly controlling father?  

Several of the tables are in use.  One of the tables is occupied by the brooding merchant and his Warforged guardian.  Against his better judgment, Play goes there first.  “Hello good sir.  It would seem you could use some good cheer.  Mind if I sit here with you?”

The merchant looks up and waves briefly to the chairs across from him.  He says and offers nothing else.  He is as unemotional and moving as his guardian.

“Nice looking Warforged.”

Nothing.

“The food is better than one would think.  The cook trained with a Ghallandan halfling.  The spiced potatoes are really good.  They cook it in boiling hot oil.  Makes the outside crispy.”

Nothing.

“I’m going to the Mournlands”

The man’s head rises to look at Play in stunned disbelief.  “The Chaos God is coming.  He has power bases within Xen’drik and Sharn.  He walks in Sharn.  He is building up his power and soon will spread out his Chaos Storms and engulf the world in his chaos!”

Play immediately regrets sitting here but feels responsible for getting the man in this state.  The Warforged places his metallic hand on the shoulder of the man and he calms down.  The man begins to cry and sob.  He continues to whimper about the Chaos God as he gets up and leaves.   Play frowns at the retreating man and his construct until he looks over and sees another group of adventurers.  He goes to join them and sits down next to a female elven rogue type whom puts her hand on his lap within ten minutes of being there.  Within 15 minutes he has forgotten the man.    

Elvinor is from Breland.  She and her friends are going to Passage and eventually the Eldeen Forest.  Play talks about his recent adventures there including the Rage Drakes and the Gold Dragon.  Her friends include a Cyre Soldier named Jerkins, another Cyre native named Herald.  He is a cleric of Arawai (farming).  There is also a mage type with a dragonmark that largely hidden by the sleeve of her robe.  The mark has a red tint to it…Aberrant?  Her name is Jenna.  She gives Play a sly and flirtatious smile whenever he says something funny.   Play is in his element and happy for it. 

A few hours later the dwarves loudly arrive.  Adrik gently thumps Play on the shoulder as he passes by “g’day” and flashes his steel tooth.

They sit at a vacant table nearby.  Balderk is looking at his small ledger of expenses doing the math.  The others talk among themselves.  Play notices they are watching him.  Let them he thinks as he replies to a question about Karrnathi food vs. Aundair food.

Later in the night Play leaves them but is followed by both Elvinor and Jenna.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 33
“MARKET PLACE AND BEYOND”


Vult 2  996, LATE MORNING

Play awakens to discover the women went through some of his stuff.  He was smart enough to lock up his main possessions with the Orien employees but they still took his petty cash.  Annoyed but not surprised he rolls out of his bed and tries to guess where he is.  Looks like they are near the border.  He knows by time he gets dressed the two women will be off the rail and hidden within the crowds at Market Place. 

After replacing some of his lost money from his locked up pack, he returns to his normal routine.  However, this time he is greeted by Aundairan officials.  They are asking for identification papers.  It appears they are looking for someone or something.  Oh and great-  he knows one of them.

“How long has it been commander Dogunsard?” He says putting as charming of a smile on as he can.

“I hope YOUR papers say Play or you are in for a long day.” Snarls the scared human in his uniform of blue and gold.  “What brings you to Aundair?”  He comes up to inspect Play’s papers himself.

“He is with us and on official House business.” Interrupts the cross dwarven leader.

“Papers sir.”  He frowns as he looks at both sets.  “My apologies Lord d’Kundarak.  You travel with…. Uneasy company.”

“He is uncouth, immature, a scoundrel at best,” Says the dwarf enjoying and savoring the moment to embarrass Play publically, “But the chosen agent by my superiors.  I must use what I am given.”   The official smiles and grunts in humor at that.  He hands back the papers and nods to the dwarf and gives Play a dirty look before moving on.

“How many more of your past encounters will we deal with Mr. Play?” says the dwarf with little humor.

“How many check points will we be entering?” Play answers with some humor (and truth).


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 34
“SCION SOUND”

Vult 7  996, LATE MORNING

“I heard the bridge was reopening soon.”

“Yes.  Next month I believe.” Replies the dwarf as he looks outside of the railcar.  The waters of Scion Sound are visible from his side.   

“You look nervous.” Says the dwarf out of curiosity.  He has noted that John Play is looking outside, across the water, with great intensity.

“I have made a few friends in Karrnath.”

“This is good.”

Looking to the dwarf abruptly- “and I have made even more enemies in Karrnath.”

The dwarf nods his head barely.  “Then I suggest you go your cabin and stay put.”

Play hates it when the dwarf is correct.  He nods and gives a salute before leaving.  

The rail slows down as it nears the final station before the closed bridge leading to Karrnath.  A section of the bridge was destroyed during the war to prevent enemy factions from crossing it.  It has taken House Orien years and a lot of money and favors to repair the bridge quickly.

After a short stay at the station, the rail moves on, even though the repairs are not complete.  The bridge is a modern art and masterpiece of technology.   Twenty-five miles long, it has multiple levels.  A rail level, a pedestrian level and two levels for carts and horses.   There are station houses located in several spots on the bridge.  There are, or soon will be again, hotels and places to eat owned by House Ghallanda.  There are several docking areas at water level owned by House Orien and one air ship landing (so far) being built by House Lyrandar.  House Cannith has much invested in the bridge as many of the magics involved for speedier and safer construction was their doing.  House Kundarak also has some say as they are in charge of wards which they have set up to protect the bridge.  House Denieth is using an area of the bridge as a way station for their work at Thronehold.

Many suggest no nation owns the bridge, only the Dragon Houses.   This is more true than fiction.

From the water, several work boats and fishing boats are anchored in view of the bridge and its construction.  One fishing boat, flying Karrnathi colors, stops and watches the rail as it goes over the bridge unexpectedly.   The captain, Captain Grugar Direscan, pulls out a spyscope and watches.  He is looking for colors or indication of the ownership and purpose of the ship.  “Chakins-  get me a messenger-  I have to report this.”

Several other similar ships and their crew do the same.    Welcome to the cold war of Khorvaire.

The ship nears the land and begins to slow down once more.  The Karrnathi guards are surprised as the ship arrives.  Even as it arrives so do several members of House Orien to redirect the attention of their active ship.  

Even before the ship power downs, they are waved on and they leave the station.  Play sighs in relief.  Of all the spots he feared his past would catch up with him it was here- in Rekkenmark, Karrnath.  As the ship clears the check point a Bone Knight rides up wanting answers.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 35
“CAPTAIN VADBREAK”

Vult 7  996, LATE MORNING

“What ship was that?” asks the Bone Knight.

“Captain- A passenger ship.”

The Knight watches the ship as it gains speed and leaves the Orien station.  After several heart beats of time, the captain leans to the side and spits.   “I know that aura.     It’s from the war…..”    She turns and leaves just as quickly as she arrived.

The Knight arrives at the House Sivis station.   “I have the need of a message being sent- …”   The gnome looks up startled and fumbles with his glasses as he places them onto his nose.  

Shortly the knight steps out of the Sivis Speaking Stone Station, she sends for messengers for within the city limits.    The young officer runs off.  She stares then glares in the direction of the leaving ship.

“Play.”   She remembers him finally.  

“You cunning lucky bastard.”   She remembers more.

“Your skull belongs in Fort Bones.”  She remembers him vividly.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 36
“ BONE KNIGHTS”

Vult 7  996, MID DAY

KORTH’s Electric Rail Station-

John Play looks through a curtain of a window in his car.  He sees many of Karnnathi’s infamous skeletal warriors but no leader.  Then he sees them.  Two Bone Knights.  He recognizes one as Captain Vadbreak.  She is an ambitious soldier he ran into during the last month of the war.   The other… he had hoped not to ever see again.  General Greesha Fracture.   Crap.   She will detain him no matter what-  House guest or not.   With her it’s personal.

“By the look on your face-   you know them.” Suggests Balderk with his usual tone of stating fact.  “We should be wary also.  Perhaps I should speak….”

“No,” interrupts the ex-Dark lantern, “these two would not only ignore you but become more determined than ever.   Allow me to deal with this.”

“What are you suggesting to do?”

“Something I’m not used to doing…. Hiding and not starting anything.” He says with an attempted smirk of confidence.

A few moments later,  a tall armored skeleton walks into the main room of the Kundarak car.  “Car’s master.” It says with a dry and hoarse supernatural voice.   Balderk steps forward.  

“High Warden Disney d’Kundarak is in charge of this car AND the entire craft.  He is not here but I have been left in charge.  I am Balderk d’Kundarak.   Why have you stopped us?”   He tries to intimidate the undead but it does little.

The creature hands him a letter which he takes without taking his eyes off of the empty eye sockets of the soldier.  He unravels the scroll and he finally looks down to read it.  “A Breland enemy of Karrnath here?  On our car?   Doubtful.”  He hands the letter, rerolled, back to the undead.   “Leave my craft and be quick about it.”

“I don’t think so Kundarak.   I can sense him.   He was here.”  All of the dwarves turn to look onto the one Bone Knight.   She is dressed in black and green plate armor.  Bones of her past victims are magically fused into the armor making it stronger and more fierce looking.  Bones of a large creature protrude from her helmet.  She tries to stare down the dwarf.  Neither will back down.

“Where is the other one?” asks Adrik, his steel tooth catching a gleam of light.  “There were two of you driving the carrion.

“Beware of your tone.  My Warlord waits outside.  She is waiting for either our return or his attempted escape.”

Clinging to the outside of the craft, using his supernatural abilities, training and a lot of magical assistance, Play listens.  Warlord he repeats in his mind.   So tempting but no.  Two of the skeletal warriors walk within four feet of him.  He holds his breath and remains motionless until they have passed.   His only concern is the two Bone Knights.  Vadbreak is a problem but Fracture is a bitch…. A royal bitch.

Something gets his attention.   More a sense of evil than seeing anything.   He drops to the ground without a sound.  He moves to the next car and sees her.   Greesha ir’Fracture.  She stands before an Orien attendant.  He is held by two skeletons against his will.  He cannot hear the words but know she is casting a spell onto the man.   A spell to somehow control him.  He notes the servant’s face carefully then climbs back onto the craft.  It begins to move forward once more within a few minutes.  

“I had no idea this man would present so many difficulties to obtain.” Grumbles Balderk.  He turns abruptly then storms back to his room.   “Let me know when the boy decides to show himself again.”

He goes into his room, closes the door and assures himself it is locked and sits down at his desk.  He opens his ledger and writes names, place and time of this intrusion.  He will be damned to be blamed for any tardiness caused by Play’s past.

“She has enchanted one of the servants Doc.”  Comes a voice from nowhere.

Taken unaware but not surprised, Balderk continues to write.  “I expected as much.  Those “Knights” and the Claw in general have little honor in how they conduct their business.”

Play continues to remain invisible; his voice seems to move around so as to hide his exact location. “ir’Fracture, the knight that remained outside, will not back down.”

“What would you have me or my house do?”

“What you guys do best-  drink hard alcohol and trade war stories.   In your case count how many tiles are on the water room wall I suppose.  I just wanted you to know.”

The door opens, the locks having been opened unknown to the dwarf, Play materializes within the doorway with a big smile.   “We’re moving.”

He closes the door and the smile immediately disappears.  “Fracture… this just got really, really bad.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“02 PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 37
“ MORE DWARVES AND A GNOME”

Vult 8  996

The electric rail slows down just outside of the city of Vulyar.  They will be here over night before leaving.  Additional supplies and party members are to join them here.   Play hopes there will be no one else.

At least no Bone Knights or Emerald Claw or Turbulent members anyhow.

Even though he is certain that the dwarves would say to stay on board and hidden he leaves the craft.  It’s dangerous but one can’t live in fear and truly feel alive.  

As he walks towards the rail station exit, he notes there are several large and loud dwarves standing about two carts full of crates and barrels.  He smiles at his simple accomplishment and moves on.  He easily avoids the undead guards and their human commanders.  Nearly out of the area he walks down the station stairway onto the streets of Vulyar.  

“Sir, are you John play?”

He stops and looks over… then down.   A Smiling gnome looks up at him looking very whimsical and happy.   He repeats his question again.

“Why?”

“Not why but who?  Are you he?”  A twinkle remains in his eyes but his smile has lost some of its luster.

“Yes.” He decides to answer.  “Can we walk while talking?”

“If we must Mr. Play.”

“What brings you to Vulyar… where I am supposed to be in Breland?”

“Kim Elderich… well his personal affairs actually.”

“Elderich.  Figures.” Answers play.

“He has given me the mission of finding you and giving you something if you agree to certain terms.”

“What is the ol’ dwarf up to these days?”

“Please sir-  let us finish this before you attract more attention.  This involves his estate and his granddaughter- Dura.”

Play looks at him and silently laughs to himself.  Elderich would have made a great spy master he thinks to himself.   Too bad he is a tad crazy in the head.

The gnome continues on- “He has begun a personal mission on a grand scale.  To accomplish this, he has had to set up certain events… some of which may hurt his granddaughter he fears.   He has levied his fortune with House Kundarak.”

Play rolls his head and eyes. “That is crazy!  Even for him!”

“He is eccentric at best I agree but that is not why I am here-  He wants to be sure his granddaughter is well taken care of.  He has hidden a great deal of money that the dwarves do not know about.   This,” He holds up a metal and crystal key, “is the key to the vault where this money is hidden.”  The gnome pulls out a scroll case, “….and this is the directions to it.   He would like you to deliver this to her in the future.  Sometime in the second half of 999.”

“That’s three years away.”

“Kim would be willing to pay you for your time, service, trust and most important of all- silence.”

“Do you accept?”
====================================================================================
Thirty minutes later, after a quick trip to the Kundarak banks and the ditching of a Karrnathi spy, Play quickly returns to the rail station.

“There you are!    What part of stay on the craft and well hidden did you not understand?!?” bellows Belderk once inside.

Play quietly lets out a long sigh then puts on a big smile and turns to see the group.   The entire group.  Seven dwarves and two humans.  Balderk stands with crossed arms in frustration.  Directly behind him are the three dwarves that have traveled with him most of the way- Adrik, Vondal and Veit.  Behind them are three new dwarves.  A dwarf with bright eyes and a large lower lip smiles in a foolish manner suggesting dull wits.  He gives a short wave and hoists a very large mug (small barrel) of ale to his mouth.  Balderk introduces him as Karson.  Near him is a large and very heavily armored dwarf with a battle axe as big as the gnome Play just saw.  With a dirty look he gives a grunt with his body as much as his voice.  Sitting a lightly shadowed section of the car is the final dwarf.  He looks up and nods as well.  He would wave but he is patting a rather large dog.   Thick muscles ripple under the white fur as it pants and makes a soundless bark at Play.  These as introduced as Drumark and Snow White.   The heavily armored brute of a dwarf is Morrikane.  The two humans are twins dressed in the outfit of house Orien.  The two young women are named Goin’ and Gong’.    “Welcome Brelander.” They say in unison.

They move themselves and their gear to a new car.  The two humans will take turns running the engine ship.  Play will be scout and guide.  Snow White and her seven dwarves are the muscle behind it all.  Disney the one that has set them on their course-   into the Mournlands.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“02 PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 38
“THE GREY MISTS”

Vult 11  996

The Gray Mists of Cyre.   The death shroud of a nation.   “What a waste.” Sighs John Play as the electric rail stops within 300 feet of the mists that cover the magical tracks.

“Yes….but we’ll get the treasure back Play.” Says Balderk who is also staring into the mists, even as the mists stare back.

“I meant the country- not the gold.” Play mockingly sneers.

“Well… yes yes.  All that …aw- art.  Yes.  They had art.”  Balderk stumbles trying to cover up his moment of greed. 

Looking to lighten the moment Play looks to his new favorite dwarf to pick on.  “Karson, what did you like the most about Cyre before it was well… destroyed?”

The battle scared dwarf smiles under his bushy and somewhat wild hair he calls a beard.  “Da Food.   I liked da food.”

“What about the poetry or even dance?”

“Pretty words with sneaky words.  Dance?  Men wearing tight pants and underwear?   No.  I likes da food.”

So dwarven but cute in a dopey way Play thinks.   He wonders how many times this dwarf has broken down doors with his head while his helmet is being worn by a by-stander.   He has yet to get a word or even a smile out of Morrikane.   Adrik, the steel toothed dwarf whom always has a big smile, steps up beside Play.

“We go in shortly.   I am so looking forward to the challenges that are inside.”   

“Undead, spookiness and warforged. What is there to not like?” says Play.

Balderk turns and says that everyone needs to get ready.   He then goes to talk to Veit about the key required to open the treasury car.

The Kundarak mission has two engine cars, a cargo box car, a special storage room car and a car for individual rooms.   It’s built for speed and secure storage.

The ship begins to hum louder and shudder.  Gong’ d’Orien is the first operator.  She gives out a Wha-Hoo that is not heard by anyone else.  Whether it is in excitement or to cover her fear is not known by anyone as such.   The car moves closer to the mist that seems to with draw from craft.   But once the last car enters it is quick to swallow it up leaving no sign of it ever existing before.

Gong’ keeps it steady and going forward.  She cannot see anything ahead of her.  She has been reassured that the rail is complete and intact between here and the Metrol city but she is still uncertain.  She is relying on the rail being intact and her connection with the elemental ring that empowers it to direct her.  The mists swirl and ebb before her.  It is distracting her…. Almost hypnotizing her.   Telling her to… speed up.   She wills herself not to (but does).

Knowing what is up or at least what can be expected, Vondal d’Kundarak casts a spell to suppress the fear and unease of the others.  Veit, the team’s artificer, feels somewhat ill watching the mist through the closed and secured window.  Karson twitches at the shadows.  He expects something within them to strike at him.   Maybe the very shadow itself will consume his soul.  Snow White grunts and Drumark, the tracker of the group looks down at her.  “Uneasy girl?”    Shortly the other dwarves all roll their eyes and Play won’t hold it back.   

“That-Is-Totally-Disgusting-And-Foul,”  Play tries to cover his mouth and nose, “Balderk- can you purify the air?”

Karson has a tear in his eye.

Gong’ reasserts her will and slows down the ship.  A spirit seems to fly up to the window and howls into it.  Gong’ hears nothing due to a spell caste onto her before entering the mist.  The ghosts are everywhere however…..

Then they burst out of the mists onto a bridge that crosses the Cyre River.  Below, in the river, several shrouded figures sit huddled on a small row boat.

“We’re there” whispers the pilot to herself in some relief.  “We are in Metrol… I think.”   She was here in 990 when training how to pilot the craft.  The city is different.   She immediately slows down the craft further.  Building are moved and distorted.   Some are even stacked (many keeping structurally sound) on top of each other.   The Palaces of Vermishard are now spread out irregularly within the city.

The seven dwarves all stare out the windows of the one car in awe and wonder.  “is this what you expected?” asks Play to Balderk.  

Without making eye contact, Balderk answers him.  “This and more.”  He pulls out his ledger and begins to write notes again.   He is trying to document everything.  Thus his given nick name by Play- Doc.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“02 PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 39
“THE ORIEN STATION OF METROL”

Vult 11  996

“Unbelievable.  How could this happen to something as large as Metrol?” asks Play to no one in particular.

John Play is standing on the exposed platform on the back of a car.  He is taking in everything.  He looks to the sky, a constant greyish-pink color with thick dark clouds.  The buildings are rearranged and often relocated.  This will make things hard to find.  There are no people or any animals.   The last time he was in Metrol it was a busy war-time city with people everywhere.   The palaces even have a different look about them.  Play smiles to himself.   This will be a good adventure.

“When are we stopping?” asks the dwarf named Drumark.   

“When we locate the rail station I believe.   It used to be back there near the river.   It was an incredible station.  It had means to go to the water and the air ship towers were close to there also.   Generally- all transportation came through there.”

Drumark looks out to the skyline.  “Do you miss it?  The spying? The war?”

Play turns to face him and crosses his arms.  “Nope.”  

“Most of us on this operation were never in the war.   We were House Kundarak.  We were not allowed to go to war.  We guarded the house’s interests in our mountains and in Karrnath.   Some of us came to Cyre also- like Veit and his brother Heit.”

“Sounds like you felt cheated.   Trust me- war is not fun.”

“Hum.  Explain that to Morrikane.   He likes war and was one of the few that saw any action.”

Play is distracted.  He sees a ball of bright pink colored energy moving slowly on a street about 60ft away.  “Living spell?”

“Aye.   The land and buildings are not the only thing changed here.   Magic is different also.  Divine magic especially.   But arcane magic in some instances have taken on a life of its own.”

“We’re slowing down.  The station must be in view.”

“Or there is trouble ahead.”

The electric rail craft slows down due to a tunnel coming up.  There is some rubble close to the entrance, as if recently moved off of the tracks.   The Orien house member fears an ambush.  Everyone readies themselves for this possibility.  The engine enters the tunnel and as it goes in everything goes dark.  Play and Drumark hold their ground as mists swirl after the craft.  Vaguely humanoid from the waist up.   They do not attack or even follow.   Not that this makes either one of them any more comfortable.

The craft exits the tunnel at the same cautious and slow pace.   Gong’ d’Orien spots the flags that sit on the station.  The flags have all the twelve houses represented and against the wishes of the Cyre people, the five nations also are represented.  The building is huge and still tiled with emerald crystalline shingles.   Even in the dull light of late morning sun, it glitters some.

Entering the station, Gong’ is happy to see the turn table is set to turn them into the middle of the dead nation.  She stops the engine and sets the brake.

The seven dwarves, Snow white and Play meet on the platform of the station.  This was once the pride and joy of the electric rails run by Orien.   Now the quiet and gentle breeze only unnerves them.  But not as much as the howl that then comes from somewhere within the city.

“So-   where to?” asks Play.

“Just go.  We need to find the Kundarak bank.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“02 PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 40
“UNDEAD OF METROL”

Vult 11  996

John Play’s senses are at full.  The howling has stopped.    He knows this to be bad.   That suggests they were alerting others that there are visitors to the city.  Once the call went out, it’s all about stealth and they are being at best watched, but more likely hunted.  But by what?   Being the Mournlands… undead and very dangerous.   The dwarves know it also.  Perhaps that is why Vondal yelps quietly as they turn the first corner.

A long iron gate about waist high with a few twists and bends is here.  On the fence are dozens of tiny birds.  If Play remembers them correctly they are Corollax, tiny magical song birds once common in Cyre.  The current problem with these are they appear transparent….. ghost like.   “They may mean no harm.   Let’s leave them be.” Play suggests.  The dwarves agree and give them a wide berth.  Drumark studies them briefly but decides Play is correct.  They are ghosts.    The wonders of the Mournlands never end.

As quietly as full plate dwarves can, the nine of them reach the end of an alley and peer out.  The buildings here are strange to look at.  One, the door and windows have shifted in a way to resemble a demon’s open mouth.  Another, possibly once a watchtower that would belong on the outer edges is instead build onto a square stone block of a building with no windows….. Perhaps a crypt.   Not a good idea in a land known for it’s undead.   Near the limits of their vision, there appears to be the remains of a temple to the Sovereign Host.   It and the building next to it seem to have annexes that reach out like arms or tentacles.   The other building has many sculptures and reliefs of dragons.

“Any of these your bank?” Play says with a smirk.

“You alright there Vondal?” asks Adrik.

“Yes.  Just… preoccupied I guess.”

“Best to snap out of it.  Need to be alert now.” Adds Balderk.

“And quiet.” Finishes Play as he decides to step out of the alley into the open streets.   Silence.   There is a shift of air- hardly enough to call a breeze.   That is all.  

They stick close to the buildings and move through the streets quickly.  As they near the large temple Drumark spots something in the building across the street.   He gives a short sound to alert the others.  They stop to see where he is looking.  Skeletons.   Their uniform suggests members of the Cyrian army.

“Quiet.  They have not seen us.  They appear to be guarding that building.”  Play recommends.

They do move quietly when suddenly Vondal gulps his breath and tries to hold it. His face changes color and even as Veit reaches over to quell it-  Vondal sneezes only as a dwarf can.   The skeletons turn and point.   “Oh that’s just great-  perfect.” Growls Play.

Play moves out as he tries to position the large water fountain between him and the rushing forward skeletons.  Balderk runs as quickly as he can with Play and pulls out his Holy Symbol.  Drumark follows quickly. Veit pulls out a stick and moves to the edge of the building.   What spell to conjure?  Drumark’s husky dog rushes up to be with its master.  Adrik moves up waving his sword-  a fight!  Finally!  The skeletons rush forward to defend the city from scouts of Karrnath (at least in their minds).  Vondal pulls out his warhammer that is magically tuned to harm undead and rushes forward 9who wants to be last?).  Karson savors the moment for a bit then charges forward with a war cry.  Morrikane concentrates for a moment then pursues his brothers and family into battle.

Play takes down one skeleton as Balderk begins to call out in a commanding voice that seems to rise above all other sound.  Two skeletons stop and move away from the dwarf as he steps up to the fountain.  Drumark attacks with his short sword.   He does a great deal of damage to the skeletal warrior.  Veit screams out some very colorful obscenities about undead and releases a fireball.   The green bead of energy fires from is stick and arches behind the skeletal crowd then explodes.  Play, Drumark and Snow White are showered by flaming pieces of armor and bone.   Most of the undead are destroyed in that one blast.  Snow White tries to attack one of the two remaining skeletons but misses.  Adrik rushes up and shatters a skeleton leaving just one.  This lone undead strikes Adrik solidly as he is destroying the prior skeleton.  Vondal rushes up but misses as Karson wildly and recklessly charges and his axe breaks off chunks of his rib cage and an arm.  Morrikane, a heavy combat tank, nearly reaches the battle.  Play moves in behind and attacks to finish off the skeleton.

“By the beard of my Great Ancestors was that about?” exclaims Morrikane to Vondal.

“I don’t know.   My nose itched!”  His nose does indeed look red and irritated.

“We need to move on or at least get off the streets after that.   That explosion from the fireball spell may have attracted nearly anything.”

“Let’s try the Church.” Suggests Balderk. “We should look at Adrik’s wound.”

Play sprints up the stairs to the columns on the front of the massive building.  He stops and listens and looks beyond the dwarves below him.  He goes in.

Vondal checks on Adrik’s wound.   It is not deep but the very air here can be disease ridden and healing is challenging at best.

Drumark and Snow White watch the entrance to the church as the others check their gear waiting for Vondal to finish.  Balderk eyes him carefully.  He seems to have a stuffy nose which is odd.

“Are you sick?”

“No.  But it reminds me of my allergies. “

“You are allergic to something common?” asks Play half amused.

“The Cryan Pink Daisy.   But it only blooms in the late winter to early spring.   We should be fine.   It’s something else.”

Balderk scowls thinking otherwise.  “Are we ready?”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“02 PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 41
“THE TROUBLE WITH METROL”

Vult 11  996

“AAAAAAAAH-CHO!!!!!!!!!!!! Blasts Vondal.

Play is not impressed anymore.   The cleric has been sneezing very regularly for the past five minutes.  Between that and Morrikane’s armor, they will not move quietly through town.

Play begins down the stairs and looks to the rooftops.   “Was the bank very tall?   Could we see its rooftop?”

“Not very tall but it flies the flag of Kundarak.”

“It’s a start. Maybe if I climb up a building I can spot it.”   Play goes across the street to a merchant’s building that looks semi-melted at the base.   He cannot help himself as he pushes stiffly against the building to be sure it is stable.  He steps onto a rail and reaches the porch roof and hauls himself up.  He looks into a window and is startled briefly.  A person is sitting in a chair looking his way.  They appear like they are sleeping.  He then remembers how not only was there reports of people dying where they stood or sat but that the bodies are not decaying either.

He finds a water drainage pipe and grapples it and climbs to the roof that is three stories up.   He sees many flags and some movement.   He can just see the rail station.   He thinks he sees the flag several blocks over.   He motions to the dwarves the direction of the possible building before climbing back down.

Adrik’s steel tooth shines as he says a happy thought he has.   “The House Tharashk folks would get lost here.”   He alone laughs at his joke.    Play just wants to find the key at the bank and be on their way.

One block over Play halts the group.   A thick white fog is escaping from a partially closed door to a building.   It hovers in the direction they wish to go.

“What is it?” asks Veit with wide eyes.

“Ghost.” Says  Karson twisting his hands on the handle of his great axe.

“I’ve read in the Korranberg Chronicles that some spells take on a life of their own and escape the magic items that held them.   This could be one.”

“Living Spell.   I think you are correct Vondal.” Agrees Play but no one hears him as Vondal sneezes again.

Everyone turns and glares at the cleric.

They turn back to the Living spell and find it is moving towards them.

“Here we go again.”

“Can we outrun it?” asks Balderk.

“For a while but it’ll find us again Doc.   Thanks to Sneezy here.”   Grumbles Play.

Play studies the ball of arcane energy and notes how the stones in the streets glisten as it passes over them.   “Ice.    It’s a spell involving cold.    Fire it up again Veit.”

The artificer steps up and channels magic once more through his wand.   Fire erupts on the thick white mist.   A hiss that ends with a howl erupts.  It moves directly to them now.

Play pulls out a wand that he has been holding off to use, a powerful wand of fireball.  He points and mumbles before saying “Zap”.  The magical ooze screams and hisses as the flames erupt and roll over it.  Karson d’Kundarak charges up to the steaming ooze and with a war cry swings his axe.   A burst like wind swept snow follows his axe as it goes through it.   Drumark’s dog knows better and growls at it from a safe distance.   Morrikane powers up and rushes forward.  Adrik runs up and swings with his magical war hammer.  Drumark moves up and takes Snow’s lead.  Veit fires off a fireball but the arcane creature ignores the spell effect this time.  Balderk also pulls out a wand and releases its magical effects.  The lightning bolt streaks into the ooze and shatters it with a loud crack.

They reach the building Play thought was the Kundarak bank.   Sculptures of dwarves and magical beasts stand guard at the steep steps leading up.   “That is not our flag.” 

“It’s a manticore.   That’s your flag.” Insists Play.

“Wrong colors and design.”

“What if these were changes like that of the city layout?”

Balderk stares hard at the building then at Play.    “Very well.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“02 PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 42
“ON THE STEPS OF THE KUNDARAK BANK”

Vult 11  996

The wide stone steps do not concern Play but the two large stone sculptures at the top of dwarves in plate armor do.   As Play nears them he notes a crack in the stone he didn’t see before.  He motions for everyone to stop which they do.  Then Vondal sneezes loudly again and more cracks spread.  Pieces of stone fall away and reveals a slightly rotted fleshy body under that resembles Flesh Golems.

Adrik moves up the stairs.  “Is nothing sacred?”  He smacks the flesh and stone pieces creature with his warhammer.  Play, with his clubs of demolition, attacks next. Play seems to dance to the mockery of dwarven construction as he dips, dodges, spins and twirls under its reaching arms and strikes repeatedly at it thigh and mid-section.  Chunks of rotted flesh and stone chip and rip off.   Veit thinks up what to do and calls for Morrikane to step up to receive a gift.   As the warrior begins to move up the stairs, Balderk agrees for Morrikane to hurry up.  Morrikane moves up and his weapon to be touched by Viet and Balderk touches his shoulder. However, in his hurry up the steps he misses striking the statue / flesh golem creature.  Karson goes berserk and charges up the stairs.  His reckless actions allow the creature to strike him.  His axe grazes across the thigh.  Drumark and his dog rush up following the battlerager’s wake and get a small hit as they position themselves behind the creature.  Karson is struck again who answers with a grunt.  Play dodges both of the attacks from the other monstrosity.  Vondal calls up a spiritual weapon shaped like a war hammer.

Adrik swings low.  His first blow shakes the creature’s sense of balance but the second one takes it down.  Play spins low then leaps high and strikes the creature on the upper chest.  A solid crunch of bones and bits of stone are heard breaking.  Balderk encourages everyone to hit it hard and steps back a dwarven banker leader would  .   Veit figures this construct is doomed and begins to move up to the closed doors.  Morrikane (buffed up by Veit, Balderk and his own kai) strikes very hard.  His three harsh strikes takes it down.

Veit searches the doors for arcane traps.  Kundarak has many security systems and who knows what the magics of the Mournlands have done to them.  “Men!   Quiet I think there is a….aw…. AW! By the lower beard of Madame Sune!    Energy crackles by his hand.   While looking for a magical trap he trips one.  The stone blocks under his feet vibrate then push up and away as a large earth elemental rises.   Its hands become mallets of stone and prepare to strike the artificer.

“Earth Elemental!” yells Play as he turns and leaps onto the rising creature.  He begins to pound on the head and shoulders of the elemental.  The elemental slams down at Snow white the dog as she rushes around it to flank it.  Drumark takes this opportunity to strike.  His one connecting strike does little to it.  Morrikane still empowered, turns to attack also.  He strikes it three times.  Each strikes splatters earth, stone and debris onto the others.  Veit, embarrassed by his setting off the trap, steps back quickly to allow the fighters access to the base of this elemental.  Adrik takes a shot at it.  Vondal reaches the top of the stone stairs and strikes a minor blow.  Balderk continues to encourage the fighters while looking around for any other dangers from the streets.  He fears the noise of these last few encounters will attract the undead and other creatures.  Karson knocks a loose stone off of the hip of the elemental.  Karson is struck solidly for the effort.  Karson clearly felt that series of attacks as he is driven to his knee.

Play continues to pound at the upper region of the creature and suddenly it lunges then topples down into a dirt and stone pile.

Vondal sneezes loudly then moves over to Karson.   “Can you move your arm?”  

“Arrrrgh.  I’ll remove yours if you touch it!”   Snarls the dwarf.   

Morrikane looks at the doors and kicks it in.  The door is ajar but with Play they push it open.

A howl echoes in the background outside.   “In and close the door.” Commands Balderk.


----------



## megamania

So what are people thinking?    Jumping the shark with Snow White and the Seven Dwarves?


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“02 PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 43
“EVIL WITHIN THE KUNDARAK BANK”

Vult 11  996

None of the dwarves are ready for what they see as they enter the bank.  Even Play is speechless.

Bodies.

Most of the bodies seem to have just collapsed and lay there as if asleep.   Even the guards with magical armor and enchantments designed to block sleep effects are down.   Dwarves, humans, half-elves and even the elves are down.   Most are dressed in fine clothes.  These were merchants, nobles and other types of businessman. One group of three humans appear to be adventuring types with bundles to place in the magical bank vaults.

Play is tempted to take a peek.  In his earliest adventuring days he would have.

Except for Karson, all the dwarves avoid the bodies.   Karson nudges them with his foot as if to be sure they are dead and not just in a deep sleep.  “dead.  All dead.” He mumbles under his breath.

Twisting their house rings to show the emblem of the Manticore clearly, Veit, Balderk and Vondal work their way to the doorway that leads to the back.   They are headed to the vaults.  When Play starts to follow Drumark places his hand on Play’s.   “Only Kundarak family members may go there.”

Disappointed that he will not get bragging rights to being a non-dwarf within the area he carefully lifts a dwarven employee from a chair and puts him on the floor sitting upright and takes the seat.  “Ugh.  It’s not even warm.” He comments quietly to himself with disgust.

The three dwarves go to the vault area.   The vaults of ALL banks are linked.  So there no items within the general vaults that cannot be gotten from Sharn, Fairhaven or even Korth.   But there are special “old-fashion” vaults here that are not inter-linked.   The can only be accessed from here.   Within one of these vaults is the back-up key to the cash car of Kundarak.

Vondal looks over the twelve special localized vaults.  “I thought these required a Kundarak dwarf with a house ring and a specific arcane charged ring by the box owner.  How will we open these?”

“Our ancestors have thought of nearly all precautions Vondal.   This is why Warden Disney gave you a ring recently.” Balderk answers, “In the case the ring is lost or somehow dispelled, three separate House rings and dwarves can override it.  One dwarf with a bad idea is unlikely, three at once is highly unlikely… near impossible”    …. But tricked is possible he thinks to himself.

They open each vault box and begin to check them.  Balderk doesn’t close the one door all of the way.  He turns away from it as Vondal is happy to find the key with the twin symbols of Orien and Kundarak on it.    Veit and Vondal start out and once out of the room Balderk says he will lock everything quickly and be out.

Balderk looks to the door to verify the others are not returning.  He goes to the vault he left open and pushes the money, gems and wands to the side.  He drags out an old tome with black and red small scaled skin-hide.  The skin seems to move as if breathing.  Balderk feels sick holding it.  He quickly stuffs it into a bag then into his main pack. He notes that his skin is goose-bumped and the hair on edge.   There has to be easier ways of earning 100,000 Gold pieces.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

While the three dwarves are inside the vault area Drumark asks to look at Karson’s arm.  After complaining about the lack of space he agrees.  The ranger looks it over.  “Badly bruised… maybe broken.”    

“Yeah well ask again how the earth creature is doing.” He smiles and grumbles.

Play overhears the conversation and offers help.

“Magic healing doesn’t work here.”

“Ah- but I bought these….,” He fishes around in his pack and pulls out some fruit.  “Like good berries but bigger and better.”

“They look like they are rotting…. Just like food does here.”

Play looks at the apples.  They do look bruised even though he packed them in a way they wouldn’t get crushed or bruised.   “Your call.”

Play puts away two and slowly motions with the third apple.  With a loud grunt the dwarf grabs the apple and puts half of it into his mouth at once.  His eyes get wide and he spits it out.  He stares at it intently.

“Worm?” asks Play a bit alarmed and wondering about his purchase.

“Rotted from the inside out…”   He shows the rogue the remaining piece of apple.  Instead of white with a green skin it is greyish-brown with green skin.

“Where’s a goblin when I want one?  I haven’t pegged in the back in the head in months.”

The dwarves chuckle (except for Morrikane) at the joke made at a goblin’s expense.

“We found it.   Hey what is so funny?” asks Vondal as he comes out with Veit.

“Nothing.  Let’s go.”

“Wait for Balderk.  He is locking up the vaults.”

Drumark’s thick eyebrow rises at that.


----------



## megamania

What's up with that?!?  A Kundarak dwarf stealing?


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“02 PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 44
“DIRE WOLVES OF METROL”

Vult 11  996

“Comon- the light is starting to go.” Says Play as he moves forward through the quiet city.   Well- quiet until Vondal sneezes abruptly. And again.  And again.

“WHAT is it with that sneezing dwarf?!?” grumbles Play.   “Stop being so sneezy!”

“But I only sneeze like this when the month of…. Orlune…. Comes.”  Stumbles Vondal.   He looks down at a flower pot.    He points at it and sneezes.   “sniff…. How?”

“I have an idea,” says John Play as he checks down an alley, “This would preserves the dead perfectly.   As if the day of Mourning had just happened.”

“Yes.   I agree.” Says Balderk in a questioning voice.

“So EVERYDAY is Orlune 20th…. When that damned flower blooms.”

“O doe.” Says the sniffling dwarf.

“It could be worse.”

“No.  Loow there.” He says pointing.

Play and the others look.  Snow growls.   Red eyes in the dark.  Then a growl.    A big boney dark colored dire wolf steps out of the darkness.

“Look sharp guys.   They generally travel in packs.”

And on cue many Dire Wolves come out of the shadows and form a pack.  The biggest one howls to the dark gray clouds and sky above then stares down the human and dwarves.

“Sigh.  Not worth running.  They’ll just chase you down.”

The lead wolf growls at a different rate and the others return the growl.

“Here.  We.  Go……”  Play says as he reapplies his grip on his clubs.

Play rushes up and thumps the lead wolf on the snout.  Drumark and Snow White follow him.  The wolves begin their attacks.  The bite and snap at Play but do not get him.   But their size concerns him.  They are like horses and box him in, they restrict his agile movement.  Adrik rushes up but like the other remaining dwarves; they are too far away to safely rush against the wolves.  That said, the spell casters begin to attack.  Vondal looks to strike them down with a Flame Strike.  The wolves feel the air open up above them and begin to leap aside as the portal blasts out magical flame.  The flames nearly strike Play.  Karson uses the flames at a spot to attack.  His barbarian nature allows him to meet the wolves quickly.  Balderk calls up searing light.  The combined powers of holy flame and burning light take one animal down.  Morrikane does a full run.  He is only nearing the wolves while in his heavy full plate.  Veit pulls out his wand and begins to blast away at the pack.   The fireball erupts within the center of the pack striking all but one dire wolf but the creatures are quick to move with the blast and little harm is done.

Play spins and twirls and strikes the leader in the head many times.  Bloody drool seeps from its snout but with a dull growl it drops.  Drumark stabs the wolves repeatedly.  The wolves bit and growl but none harm the dwarves and human.  Adrik strikes the wolf in the shoulder then spins in the reverse direction and strikes the neck (crit!) and drops the large animal.  He howls a primal howl that unnerves Play a little.   Vondal strikes again with a pillar of magical flame.  With the animals starting to thin out only two are struck this time and with additional space they avoid the worst of it.  Karson charges a living wolf and uses the body of a dead burning one for height-he buries his war axe deep between the shoulder blades.  Balderk changes tactics thinking he may want the Searing Light spells for any undead that come so he pulls out his wand and goes to aim.  Morrikane misses as his cumbersome armor makes it hard to move up and around the dead bodies of other wolves.  The artificer uses another fireball.  It strikes all of the wolves and even kills the one Karson squarely struck.

Play swings and strikes the head so hard the neck refuses to support it and it goes down.  Drumark and his animal companion follow-up and strike at another large boney wolf.  Adrik rushes up again and hits again.  His steel tooth shines in the dim light through his smile.  Vondal moves up both to support and get cover from the wolves and any new dangers.  Karson rushes up (ignoring the pain in his shoulder and upper arm) and attacks.  His efforts takes down a wounded wolf.  Balderk releases a Lightning bolt from his wand.  The wolf’s fur rises on end but little else.  Morrikane misses as more bodies hinder his actions.   
Veit burns up more wolves.

Play senses a change in the animal’s stance.  They are going to leave.  “boo!”   Drumark also sees the change and goes full defensive as the four dogs (one actively still burning) turn and run away howling and whining.

With the wolves either dead or running, they make way to the Rail Station as quickly as Morrikane can.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“02 PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 45
“ESCAPE FROM METROL”

Vult 11  996- NIGHT FALL-

They reach the Rail car and board it quickly.  The car moves outside of the city with bursts of color as many flocks of ghostly Corollax fly up as the rail passes them.  The Electric Rail picks up speed and Gong’ d’Orien wills the elemental to push harder.   

“Uh-Oh” she murmurs as she looks further up the rail.  One of the arcane triangle shaped conductor pieces has gone dark- shorted out.    At this speed it could be a rough crossing.   She wishes she could warn the passengers but cannot.  Worst- there is a bridge about 100ft further down.  It crosses over her.  Possibly the Bridge of Generals based on the sculptures she can see in the twilight.   She wills it to now slow down greatly and she hits the gap.  It makes the craft jump and bump about.  But it rides true.   Her concentration is so pure and dedicated that she doesn’t hear the other thumps….. The ones on the rooftops of the cars behind her.

Only the two engine cars and the car they are meeting in are lit.   The dwarves (with darkvision) insist saying the lights will attract creatures of the night otherwise.  Goin’ and Gong’ stay within their cars taking turns resting and operating the electric rail.   John Play, though comfortable in the dark, is the only one left over so they agree on one other car to be lit.   It is here the seven dwarves and the ex- dark Lantern has a meeting.

The subject-  healing.

The dwarven barbarian has a possible broken bone from the elemental attack.  Adrik, still smiling, has a minor injury as compared to his friend Karson.

Play’s enchanted fruits of healing have all rotted into mush.  Veit says he has an idea but it is uncertain if it will work.  The dwarven artificer rummages through his pack and pulls out a large folded up bag.  “A body bag?  We’re getting ahead of ourselves are we not?” jokes Play.

“This is no normal bag.   It is commonly known as a Bag of Holding.   Inside is a space outside of time and space.   Another dimension or plane if you wish.”   Play sees where this is going and hopes he never needs healing.  “In theory… if a healer and an injured person were both placed within the bag they have left the Mournlands and thus the healing will work.”   None of the dwarves look eager to crawl into the bag.

“Getting out is like pulling an object out….  The name / description of the dwarf are thought and thus they appear?” asks Balderk.

“Will I have to hold my breath?” asks Karson knowing he will be the first in.

“Don’t mind me but…. Why wasn’t this tested before?” asks Play fearing he knows why.

Uncertain if he wants to answer truthfully……  “Some teleportation spells work funny here within the Mournlands.   As a dimensional device… we are not sure if it will be affected.” Answers Veit meekly.

Karson is not sure about this but steps up to Vondal.  Vondal eyes him.  After all- Balderk can heal also.

Having the advantage of height, Play picks up the bag and looks into it.   Shifting shades of black and gray appear.   It reminds him of his brief time at Mabar.  Not a pleasant memory.

“Okay- here he goes.  I’ll bag Karson first and if you could Vondal- prepare your spells of healing now.”

Karson is bagged. Then Play quickly moves to Vondal.  His armor will make this harder to do but it’s too late now.  He tucks and pulls the bag over him until it reaches his feet.   “How long?”

“Give them a count of 30 to do the spells.  That should be enough yet will not be an issue with holding their breath.” Suggests Veit.

At this point, a door opens.  A pale skinned creature looks in.

“Undead!” screams Veit in near terror.

Play instinctively drops the bag and charges the undead.  As he feared-  there are several of them but by moving up quickly maybe they can bottle-neck the creatures.  Drawing out his dagger he strikes.  Little damage is done.  It hisses showing its fangs.  Vampires!  Or at least the spawn.  Balderk unleashes a Ray of searing light into the undead.  The undead bursts into flaming cinders but reveals there are more to everyone else.  Adrik rushes up with a happy grin.  His strike makes the creature curse at him with a hiss.  The creature tries to swat the fighter but he easily dodges it.  Veit alters the magic of Morrikane’s weapon.  It now is a bane to undead weapon.  Knowing what he did Morrikane rushes up while employing his Kai energy.  His axe cleaves the creature in two and another burst of embers fall to the floor.  Drumark and Snow White move up to support.  He looks around for the bag where Vondal and Karson are.

The dwarves and Play hold back.  To enter the doorway will mean THEY will be bottlenecked so they wait for the creatures to move.  They do but as expected.  One rush forward but the others take to the ceiling!  Drumark and Veit are surprised as two vampire Spawns drop from the ceiling and attack them. Both are struck.  The one in the doorway tries for Play but misses.  Play .  Balderk fries the undead attacking Veit.  Adrik smashes at the undead.  Veit back peddles from the remaining undead. Morrikane attacks the remaining vampire before it can escape.  The ashes are following to the floor still when Drumark spots the bag on the floor and rushes to it.

Play is not nice about it.  He tips the over and wills them to fall out.  When they do not fall out, Adrik is quick to reach under and pulls out Vondal first (in case of more undead) and finally Karson.   Karson looks a little green.   Being outside of time and space seems not to agree with the barbarian.    He easily pushes himself up with his arms.  The healing has worked!

“Let’s not do that again anytime soon.” Grumbles Vondal whom then notes the last of the floating embers.  “What did we miss?”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“02 PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 46
“ESCAPE FROM METROL II”

Vult 11  996- NIGHT FALL-

“We have missed them.  I am truly sorry Warlord Greesha ir’Fracture.” Says the bowing Emerald Claw member.

“Play still has all of the luck of Olladra.”  The Bone Knight surmises.

“How far can they go?  The tracks is destroyed somewhere between here and Breland.”

“And as such they will need to return here.   We wait.   Sweett- location a defensible area near to the tracks.  We will wait for him to return.   Then he will be ours…. He will be mine.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“02 PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 47
“SKELETAL REMAINS OF THE ELECTRIC RAIL”

Vult 12  996- 

“Bumpy road.” Comments Play to Balderk.   Balderk grumbles and goes to Veit…. A very tired Veit.  He did not sleep well.  He had nightmares of vampires attacking him.  “Veit nods slowly and stumbles forward to the front engine.

“So what ‘s up-Doc?” quips Play.

“Will. You. Stop. Calling. Me. That?!?”  growls the cranky dwarf even as he has pulled out his journal to DOC-ument the events of the night.

“Sigh.   Top of the morning to you also……” He says with a pause hoping to get the stuffy dwarf to blow-up without even saying the given nick-name.   No response so he moves on.

When Veit arrives at the front engine, Goin’ is relieving Gong’.  They are discussing the condition of the rail.  The conductor stones are not spaced correctly.  It is making it hard for the elemental to effectively push the cars.   More of the Mournland conditions that make sane people stay out. 

“We will have to slow down.  It is becoming dangerous to travel at the normal speeds of the rail.”

“Understood.  I’ll tell Balderk.”  He yawns a sleepy yawn and heads back to the central cart.

Gong’ stays up front with her twin sister.  “I remember when this was all green grassland with colorful banners and buildings.   Not this… despair.”

Goin’ nods her head in agreement.   The trees are dark and the bark extra thick and rough.  Few leaves remain on them.   The buildings which used to be white with any possible colored tile roof are now gray and much less vibrantly colored.   Except an occasional bird there is no life.  At one station just outside of Metrol was disturbing.   The sun was just rising and one could see the piles of dead bodies.  Bodies of Cyre soldiers.   Sprinkled around them are villagers including several children.

Perhaps this dreary series of visions is why they do not see it until the last moment.   There a dust cloud suggesting something is moving very quickly towards them.  “Is that…..” Gong’ begins.

“YES!  Go warn them.  They are going to attack us from the looks of things.” Yells out Goin’ whom is debating whether to increase speed or slow down.

Gong’ reaches the main car and pushes past Veit.  “We’re under attack!”

“By whom?” asks Balderk with some frustration.

“Not a who but a what….” Comments Play as he sees one of the creatures outside.  “And it’s big… ALL of them are big.”

Outside eight undead huge upright reptiles are giving chase to the craft.  They run next to the car and slam it with their oversized large toothed heads.

“This is so wrong!” yells Drumark as he comes from his room.   “Undead t-Rexes-  chasing us down… and as a pack!   It’s not natural!”

“Which part?!?” growls Play and he wonders what he has to deal with these.   Another hard hit from the engine.  The craft threatens to derail.

“Clerics!  Do something!   Everyone else grab your bows…..” Shouts Play and he goes to his pack.

The electric rail rocks back and forth further threatening it to derail.  Play aims his compound bow and fires through the window.  Vondal releases a column of flame which barely strikes the monster.  Karson growls at the beasts and almost hopes they breach the wall so that he can attack them.   No proper Battle Rager would ever carry a bow.  Adrik chases after his gear… in the far end of the next car.  Morrikane is about as well off.  Drumark aims for the same one the others are.   Not used to being a combatant, Balderk relies on his Searing Pay.   A creature rams its head against the outer wall of the craft once more.  Glass shatters and Balderk choices this one as he blasts it.   Large chunks of rotten flesh peel away from the head of the undead dinosaur.  Veit points a rod at the creature and fire balls it into the mouth.  Much of the blast emits from the other side of its large mouth.   Flaming pieces rip free and the creature directly behind it watches it with interest.

Goin’ decides to out race the creatures and guns it.   A short bridge is coming into view.  She smiles a grim but fun smile and goes for it.

Play releases his arrows piercing the head three times.   It doesn’t seem to notice.  Vondal tries something different.   He conjures up a large stone wall just outside the craft.  The arrow imbedded beast roars into the car then suddenly disappears with a loud crash.  However the beast behind him jumps over the wall and fallen leader.    He did lose some distance.  The craft to gaining!  Balderk blasts much of the lower jaw off of the T-rex bothering that side of the car.  The upper head is nearly destroyed as a fireball bursts within the hollow eye-socket.  The creature stumbles and falls behind.

Goin’ crosses the bridge at near full speed.   One of the chasing undead dinosaurs fails to see the bridge and crashes through the brush and into a deep ravine filled with weapons for the war.

“Now THAT folks- was different and unexpected.” Exclaims Play as he smiles at everyone.  Balderk can’t help himself.  He smirks… or at least twitches the corner of his mouth.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“02 PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 48
“END OF THE LINE”

Vult 12  996- 

“What do you want me to see?” demands Balderk of Goin’ d’Orien.

“Do you remember a huge forest along the rail before?”

“What?”  The dwarf looks ahead and a large forest can be seen on the horizon.  “It looks…huge.  Tall.” He says in some level of confusion.

“Continue on?”

“Yes!   Kundarak must retrieve the car.  I’ll let the others know.   How soon until we reach it?”

“Hard to say.  20 minutes to an hour.  Like you said- it looks extremely tall.”


Balderk walks back to the others.   Suspecting he was called away for possible trouble, the dwarves and Play have already readied their gear and are waiting for Balderk.

He passes on what he was told.  The dwarves don’t seem bothered.   The melee specialists hope it means some combat.  Play moves to the front to look for himself.  “I hope those are not clouds.   Not that mists are much better.”

“This area was once grasslands with a few wetlands.   There were never trees of this size- especially a small forest.”

“And there were never undead T-Rexes, vampires that brazenly attacked anything moving and the list goes on.    Mind if I ride up here for a while?”

“Just don’t get fresh.”

“Me?”

“You do have a repetition.  I have been warned.”

“Do you believe everything you hear?”

She merely smiles and looks forward willing the elemental to stay steady… even if her heart is beginning to race.

Shortly they come close enough to the forest to see how truly strange it is.   The trees are extremely large and tall.   The trunk is wide enough to allow an electric rail car to pass through.  Thick vines drape down and it even appears smaller trees are growing within the thicker limbs of the trees growing from the ground.   Play’s imagination is running while.   Was this once a druid’s grove?  Or a druid spell gone awry on the Day of Mourning?  

Balderk comes up to see what they see.  “Be careful going into that forest.”

She slows it down to a crawl and moves in.  The stronger light disappears and becomes twilight and soon after that dark.   “You know what I don’t like?” says Play.

Balderk merely looks at him and waits for the answer.

“Those.”  He points behind the dwarf to outside.   There is another set of electrical conducts on the other side of the tree.

“How?” Balderk begins then stops as it is yet another strange event within the once proud country of Cyre gone mad.   It crosses over a short bridge.  Blue glowing water runs gently under the bridge.

“I feel like I’m in Xen’drik” says Play to himself as he tries to look up to the canopy which largely disappears in the darkness but with pockets of very bright light streaming through occasionally.

“This is it guys…. End of the line and possibly the car line you were looking for.”

Ahead there are at least two visible cargo cars and one engine visible.   They are terribly derailed and damaged.  She brings the engine to about thirty feet of the wreck before stopping.

Play is first to step outside but instead of stepping onto the ground he climbs onto the top of the car.

“I see only four cars.   I thought you said there were six?”

“Six cars.”

Play looks around in case the other two cars rolled or tumbled away.   Nothing.   He looks up and spots them.   Both cars.  About fifty feet up into the trees.  “You have to be kiddin’ me.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“02 PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 49
“INSPECTION OF THE RUIN”

Vult 12  996- 

“Does the Sovereign Host dislike you guys?” asks John Play as he sizes up the tree’s trunk for climbing.   He smiles to himself thinking about how these dwarves will ever climb a tree like this.

“Do we have rope for this climb?” asks Play to Balderk.   

“I believe we do.” The serious and strictly business dwarf looks it over.  “If you climb up we can follow then using the ropes lower the cargo down.

“Sound enough idea.” Says Play as he eyes the other cars.  “Should we verify we are safe first?  Anything could be in those cars.”

Though he agrees to it, Balderk often looks up to the Kundarak treasure car.   It is wrapped in vines and damaged.   The other car looks to be crushed by the vines.   He plans to have Drumark, their ranger and nature specialist, look it over first.

The first car is on its side.   It is burnt from lying on the conductor stones, many of which have blown up from the impact.   The elemental that powered it once has long ago left.  Play looks inside and sees two bodies of the Orien conductors.  Their bodies are perfectly preserved and look merely stunned from the crash.   He thinks that they should ask the Orien twins what to do with the bodies.   Bring them back?  Bury them?   Leave them?  Retrieve their signet rings?   He is surprised that he never thought of these questions until now.  Having such sorrowful thoughts may be why he missed the tracks in the dust, dirt and ash within the car.  

“I wonder what happened to make the craft derail?” asks the ever happy Adrik.

“Being pulled at by a magical and fast growing tree would so it.”  Says Veit with a yawn.

“Comon Happy and Sleepy-  let’s move to the other cars with the others.” Suggests Play with a heavy heart.   He knew this would be the hard part and tried to steel his mind for it but like war- it is impossible without shutting down your own emotions.   That’s something he has never been able to do.  Thus a large reason why he left the Dark Lanterns.   Too many ‘whys’ and ‘Buts’.

The next cart is heavily damaged.   It appears to have been lifted then dropped by the tree.  It was a supply car.  Weapons and tools are littered all around the craft.   A few crates of food are broken but little of the food remains.   Finally Play comes to his wits.  “This kind of accident, with the shelter and food, will attract creatures.   We need to worry about natural adversaries as well as undead.”

A loud sneeze lets everyone know Vondal is coming in.  “You’re always telling us what to be scared of but never what to do.” He grumbles between sniffles.

“Balderk normally tells me and you guys what to do.   I was hired as a guide and to help out against the locals- natural or supernatural.”   The dwarves look through the storage area while John Play tries to clear a way to the sleeping quarters.  Deciding the damage is too great, he goes outside and climbs up the bottom of the craft and finds a window to use as an entrance.  This room was once a very well made and kept room. On the wall is a large banner of a Manticore.  He looks around and finds a broken desk.  A secret department is exposed by the damage it received falling as the car fell.  Looking to see if anyone is watching, he pulls the panel apart and finds a thin journal.   Without looking at it, he pockets it.  He really hopes to learn more about the events leading to this disaster.  He also finds a pouch with coins and some other items of possible interest to the Kundarak house.  These he hands over to Balderk later.  He documents everything- to the coin and gem and appraised value.

There are three other rooms to look at.   One is so crushed he cannot enter the room.   The others are heavily damaged.   They appear to be sleeping quarters for the guards.  He finds a few personal belongings and hands these to Balderk also.

When he climbed back onto the roof he spots Veit.  He is pale and looks ill.   He was just exiting the next car.  Suspecting what he will find, he goes there with a heavy heart.   Bodies.   Three dwarves in their Kundarak honor guard armor.   Also in here is a bunch of branches and tall grass.   Play calls for Drumark.   It is agreed.  This is a nest…. Large creatures.  And fresh.  Some of the armor on the dwarves suggests the armor was pulled off the bodies.   This bothers Play but he can’t figure out why.   He fears waking up in the middle of the night knowing what it was and that it is too late.

The last car on the ground is another engine.  It is still on the conductor stones and floating and powered up.   The elemental still remains.  The car can go nowhere however.  Thick roots have grappled the car in two places.   Looking ahead he finds the Orien operator.  He still stands up right and has his hands on the control rods.  He has an empty and haunting stare on his face.  Play is certain Veit will not be the only one having trouble sleeping tonight.   The conductor stones end about forty feet ahead.   Ruins of a wooden small village or outpost are here.   Most of the wood has toppled or rotted away.    Odd considering how much of the land is preserved perfectly from the Day of Mourning.

Morrikane yells for everyone to return to their cars.   Play steps out onto the rails and uses the vines to go on top.   He can see some sort of humanoid on the roof of the main empty cargo car.   They’re under attack!

As he rushes over he sees that they are humanoids but Dire Apes.  They look slightly wrong however.   Like everything trapped within the boundaries of the mists- they are mutated and not in a pleasant way. 

The seven of them (Balderk generally stayed within the Kundarak car for safety) rush back as the Dire Apes pound on the sides of said car.   Two are on the roof also pounding on the roof.  Some try reaching inside where the undead T-Rexes shattered the windows.  When nothing comes of this they try pulling the bent boards and metal out.   The car is being torn apart by these Ravenous Dire Apes.   (Ravenous Template from eating the Mournland preserved dwarves).

Play rushes from roof top to roof top (or the side at one point) while the dwarves travel.  Being they were closer, they reach the car even as Play does.  Thus far, the creatures have not seen them.   They intend to terrorize the people inside.

And of course, Play left his bow within his room.   He pulls out his magical dagger and throws it to gain their attention.  It strikes the creature on the shoulder and it snarls at him.  It reaches for the blade but it pulls free on its own and returns to Play’s waiting hand.  Drumark and Snow White attack one.  The beast steps back and avoids their attacks and growls loudly at them.   The growl projects red frothy spittle at the dwarven ranger.  Karson does what he does best- charges in blindly.  The Ape swings at him but he lowers his head to drive his weapon in deeper.  The monstrous apes then redirect their attention on the dwarves outside of the car or on its roof (in the case of Play).  Karson is smashed into the forest ground and nearly is bitten by the creature.  Snow White dodges another ape but Play is struck as two apes surround him on the roof.  Morrikane’s armor protects him from an Ape’s attack but the Ape lacks that armor.   Two strikes drive the ape into a death rage.  Vondal calls up his favorite spell- Flame Strike.  The ape screams in pain and thrashes about striking to strike whatever is attacking it.  Veit stops at a safe distance and wills a lightning spell to course through a wand he carries.   Adrik moves to the backside of the ape targeting the Kensai Warrior.  Adrik trades blows with the beast Adrik stands afterwards while the ape falls.  Balderk remains inside with a spell in mind but will not allow him to be endangered by these wild and insane creatures.

Play ducks and tumbles past a creature and strikes at it. He stabs the leg hoping to slow it down.  Drumark gets in one strike and Snow White gets in an attack that finishes it off.  Karson grins like a challenged child and rushes the closest Ape.  His first strike goes deep but the awkward pulling of the Dwarven War axe out throws his next swing off.   It drops the burning ape.  Snow White continues to attract the one remaining ground ape’s attacks.  She easily dodges the swings and attempts at biting.   On the rooftop, Play tries to avoid the creatures but they are boxing him in.   He takes a claw strike to the back again.  Morrikane buries his blade into the beast (crit with a Large Great Axe!).  Vondal and Veit are unaware that Play is fighting two apes on the roof.  Adrik can hear the activity but fails to look up.  Balderk watches the ceiling in concern.  He can hear the apes there moving around and striking the top.

Balderk hears a thud and then sees an ape roll off the roof and flash by the broken in window with another thump as it strikes the ground.  The remaining Ape strikes Play in a rage. Play and the beast trade blows.  Play cuts it down piece by piece and stands victorious.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“02 PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 50
“THE TREE AND ITS FRUIT”

Vult 13  996- 

Play agrees with Karson-  healing within a bag is unpleasant.   Except for when being healed / harmed by a Karrnathi necromancer during the war, he has always found the power of healing being pleasant…. Even sensual.  But the healing within the bag has little sensation and leaves one confused and distracted.

It is morning now.  There were strange sounds in the forest at night but nothing occurred.  Play eats well as the Dwarves served fried meat, eggs and ale, Strong Ale.  Play leaves the car and steps up to the base of the tree.   The climb will not be easy.  The dwarves form a semi-circle around him.   He begins to climb using vines, bark grooves and when he has to his dagger.  He notes the wood is extremely hard and resistant to the sharp edge of the magical dagger.  Several times he lacks a good purchase and has to find a different way.   He begins to wonder if he should have used a potion to fly up but where is the fun and adventure in that?

Eventually he makes it to a thick large branch.  He sets up the first climbing rope here.  The dwarves begin to climb as he goes higher to the first car.   Play grabs a vine to steady himself when it begins to rapidly twist around his arm.   “Damned animated vines!” he grumbles at the Assassin Vine.  He allows it to twist around the one arm as he eyes it with his dagger.   He hacks at the vine and cuts himself free.  The non-severed end withdraws quickly from him into the canopy higher up than the car he is trying to reach.   The dwarves all look up at the sound as Play struggles briefly with first the vine then re-attaining his grip on the thick bark.

Play reaches the car which is wrapped in thick vines but also one end is setting on a large tree limb.   His last few steps are not very graceful (I put few points into climb- my bad) but he sits up there and takes a few moments to look around before securing another line to the dwarves below.   The next car is close but higher up.   He decides to check out this car first.

Looking into the windows he sees lumber.  He thinks it is Soar Wood.  Nothing of great note.

Drumark reaches the first limb and encourages the others to climb.   He is watchful of the vines.  He recognized the Assassin Vine after seeing it attack Play.  He draws on his knowledge of Nature and plants and watches for any other possible threats.

Play sets up some more lines and tries to hold off investigating the treasure car.  Balderk and Veit are to go first.   Doc and Sleepy.

So he checks out the lumber car again.   It is Soar wood.    Elven wood that is incredibly light and prized to build Lyrandar airships.  

Finally, the two dwarves climb up to the heavily damaged cash car.  Veit d’Kundarak, the team’s artificer and possibly the last living dwarf to see the treasure before the Day of Mourning, looks it over as best as he can without touching it or climbing onto it.   Balderk d’Kundarak also looks it over.  His cleric talents will not be as helpful here as Veit’s artificer powers but he insists on being there.

Veit pulls out the magical key they procured within Metrol and carefully climbs onto the railing of the craft.   The windows are magically darkened and the car itself designed to block scrying and detection.    Veit makes a short and quiet prayer and places the key into the input and flashes his signet ring before the door.    Magical runes appear and pulse briefly then stop glowing.  They remain as dark etchings along the door frame.   Veit breathes out slowly and touches the door.    Nothing.    He touches the door knob and after feeling safe grasps it and opens the door.

The two dwarves go inside to check it out.  Adrik struggles on the ropes but reaches the highest car and calls to them before going in.   Play finally moves over as the other dwarves look up from either the ground or the car below filled with the riches of the Soar wood.  Seeing Adrik still near the door, Play calls out to him.  “Is it safe for a non- Kundarak or Dwarf to enter?”  He is told that is it is safe so he climbs up onto the railing and peers in.

It is dark but he can see the outlines of the dwarves inside.   He pulls out his goggles of Dark Vision.  They are still unclear as he stands outside but once he enters the car he can see the three dwarves looking at dozens of reinforced chests that have fallen to the floor and in many cases slid to the far wall.   Balderk is writing in his journal the serial numbers of the chest. He doesn’t even see Play enter the car as he documents everything.

Play estimates the chests to total about 30 and each, if being filled with coins, are about 75 pounds.  Even if only gold and silver there is a lot of money here.  Once he finishes documenting these Balderk then tells Veit to open the secret departments.   Play looks quizzical at Adrik whom smiles his steel toothed grin.  Veit waves the key before them and his dragonmark family signet ring and several secret planar pockets open up on the walls.   Bags of treasure are here.  Payments from various countries as they raided other warring neighbors.   Play is saddened as much as amazed with this realization.

“Tomorrow we begin to lower it and pack it.” Declares Balderk.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“02 PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 51
“THE TRANSFER AND LOADING OF TREASURE”

Vult 14  996- 

They begin in the late morning to get as much good lighting as they can.  Using ropes, magic and old fashion muscle, the dwarves begin to unload one car and place it into the next car. It takes most of the day to do this.    Late evening, they secure the two cars and sit for a while.  The food is basic but the company is happy and filled with joy.  Adrik, having drank all of the good berry wine he was saving is extremely full of joy and mischief.  

Morrikane, the grumpiest warrior Play has ever known, even seems to lighten up as the night goes.   Goin’ and Gong’ dance for the dwarves and the Dark Lantern.   Play appreciates it greatly and the dwarves never seem to notice the two twins and Play leaving the party together.

The next morning, slow to rise, the dwarves begin to work the ropes again.   Play arrives shortly after.  Twice Play has to stop the work to cut back assassin vines that were reaching for the working dwarves.

They finish with everything and search the area for anymore treasures, chests, or things of value or importance.   There is one more night of celebrating before they ready to return to Metrol.

On the morning of Vult 16 they begin to return.  Gong’ is driving the rear car that is now the head car.  It is fully loaded and much slower than when empty.  There are no zombie T-Rexes or other such creatures this time.   Things seem to be going well.   That is until they near Metrol.

It is Vondal whom first sees them on the horizon.   Humanoid figures.   Heavily armored… possibly warforged.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“02 PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 52
“ELECTRIC RAIL TRAP”

Vult 16  996- NIGHT TIME

The Kundarak / Orien electric rail cars speed towards Metrol now that it has gained time to speed up.  Metrol is in the distance.

Unknown to them the dwarves and Play are expected.

When they had just missed them in Metrol before, the Emerald Claw lead by Warlord Greesha ir’Fracture decided to wait for them to return.  Placing several magical Immovable Rods in a horizontal line, Greesha hopes to destroy the engine and take John Play alive.   She has never tried this before but had heard it being done during the war once with success.

Shortly they will find out as a lookout spots the cars coming.

On board, the unsuspecting dwarves are organizing themselves.   They hope to pass through the city quickly and be through the mists by morning.   The air is charged with both excitement and fear.    It was always Metrol that was considered the most dangerous section of the rail to travel through.   

Everyone except for the Orien operators is in the middle sections around the treasure.  

Goin’ d’Orien is the current pilot.  She is looking ahead at the outer city walls.   Soon they will be home.   She begins to slow the craft down.   30 MPH….25 MPH….. wait- “What is that?!?!” she calls out.    Too late.

The ship strikes the first rod splintering the front and shuddering the entire ship.  Ten feet further down the second Rod is struck.  The craft begins to shear in half.  Ten more feet and the third Rod is struck.   At this point, the riders are aware something is wrong.  By the fifth Rod the front engine is sheared in half and the Elemental becomes free.  The craft derails and falls to the side as it strikes the ground without the conductor stones.  Everyone is thrown to the floor as the derailed cars now strike a building and folds up on itself.   The car the dwarves and Play are in is now  airborne and it lands in a shallow irrigation duct filled with green water.  The final engine car slams into the building and stops.

There is smoke and areas of flame everywhere.  The smoke is being swirled about as the Huge Air Elemental that once pushed the cars along is now free and striking out.  

Once it leaves the area the Emerald Claw surface from their hiding areas with their weapons drawn.   Easy Pickens.

[DM Note:  10d6 derailment damage AND 3d8 for the tumble into the water channel]


“ARRRRRGH!     Let me up!” snarls Karson as he tries to free himself of the supplies that were not treasure.   Balderk is stunned and trying to free himself of the treasure chests and bags. He can feel the water beginning to fill his boots.

Several sources of moans and groans of stunned dwarves come under the treasure.   All except for one dwarf…. He silently weeps.   Drumark has located his Animal Companion- Snow White.  She has been crushed under the weight of treasure.

Play is not within the car.    When it began to topple from back to front striking the wall to the water channel he was thrown to the side where the windows were destroyed by the T-Rex attack.   When it hit the water he was pushed through the window but trapped as the water poured in and the weight of the sliding treasure pushed the car further into the water.

He surfaces for air then quickly calls into the window- “Is everyone okay?  Balderk?  Adrik?  Veit?”

He barely can hear Vondal ask about what happened.  The winds are picking up and very fierce.  The Air Elemental must be free.  “Goin’ !!!!!!” he calls out.

Smoke in the air and the twilight setting in he carefully climbs the side of the car and reaches the ground out of water.  He sees the cars are all on their sides.   Something derailed them as they entered the city limits.  The derailed cars left the tracks on a corner and struck something big, maybe a building then into the water.  He looks to the rail hoping to find both Orien girls there.    The back engine is the most intact and lies on its side.   Pieces….PIECES! Of the front car are scattered everywhere including under the derailed cars.

Pieces of the valuable Soar wood drift through the winds becoming dangerous objects.  He sees his first person that was not on the rail.  Shield,  Morning Star.  Cloak.    The Emerald Claw!!!!!

Best to sneak around and deal with them one by one.    

Good plan…. Too bad Drumark will have nothing to do with it.    He charges out of the car and goes for the closest agent.

“Or we can charge them and hope to avoid archers.” Play says quietly as he sneaks up to an agent.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“02 PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 53
“THEN REALLY GETS UGLY”

Vult 16  996- NIGHT TIME

Play fires three arrows that drops one Claw agent.   Drumark is drawing a lot of attention.   Karson is not far behind him.   Adrik is next.   The others are not coming out.  Play assumes Balderk is commanding them to watch over the treasure.

Drumark stiffens as he charges.  He turns to the wall and spots the caster that tried to assault his mind.  A woman in boney full plate.  A Karrnathi Bone Knight!    She resembles the one they had seen at the rail station.   He snarls and drives his way at her.

Play has seen her also and knows who it is.   Greesha.   Finds three arrows at her.  One strikes her shoulder but the others all glance off of her thick armor.   She diverts her attention from the charging ranger to the area of the crash Play was hiding within.

Adrik strikes one agent whom calls out in pain.  “This is for Snow White.”   He pulls back to strike again- “..and this is for Goin’….”

She spots Play as he tries to move from one car to another secretly.  She calls on a Flame Strike spell.  Not expecting it, Play is struck completely by the magical flames.  He screams out then muffs the scream with his mouth as he drops and rolls to put out the flames.

“Burn me you miserable bitch….. ,” Play grumbles as he sets down his bow and pulls out a specific wand he has been saving, “….You weren’t that good Greesha….” He calls out as he activates the wand.  A green pellet of energy streaks out and bursts before her.  She leaps backwards as the fireball explodes.  He hopes the fact she will need to circle around the wall will give them time to recover.

The remaining Claw flees to the wall to join their leader and master.  Play finds a piece of Goin’.   He holds his head low and murmurs an oath of revenge.      

He moves to the end of the car to watch for her and her men.   He sees the armored woman and fires away again.  The flames wash over her armor.  Two men drop without even screaming.   “Play?  Play- is that you?” She calls out after taking more cover behind the wall.

Drumark runs to the inner wall but then inches down the wall along the ground towards her.

Adrik and Karson are looking in the rear engine car.   It is lying on its side with much roof damage.   The air elemental is gone.

Play spots her again and fires another fireball.  She growls as the fireball strikes her.  She has nowhere to go.  Play is alarmed as he hears Adrik call out.   Looking back, he sees the dwarf tumble backwards out of the car.   A stiff moving Gong’ stumbles out after him.   Karson strikes her reanimated body down with a growl filled with pain.

Several still burning Claw members rise to defend the Bone Knight.   Play can’t believe this.   Is it new magic or something about the Mournlands that is allowing her to do this he wonders.   He picks up his bow and runs with his head down low.

Drumark circles around the corner to attack the Bone Knight.  She leaps out and strikes the dwarf twice.  Play fires a fireball behind her to strike her- not the pained dwarf.  She staggers from the blast then a second blast of flame, a column that opens from a portal in the air above her glances her.  Vondal has emerged to attack.  A lightning bolt cuts through a zombie and strikes her also.  Balderk is up also.   “Pour it on!  She can’t stop all of us!” Yells play as he runs for the wall.

She tries to mentally dominate the ranger but his fury is too great (nac 20).  Everyone with a wand attacks at once.    Her body rattles and contorts as the magical barrage continues.  Cursing, she is left with no option but to run.  “I will kill you yet Play.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“02 PLAY FOR THE MONEY”
SEGMENT 54
“DESPERATE MEASURES”

Vult 17  996- THE MORNING

Play, Veit and Adrik leave the ruined cars and walk into the city.   They need a way out.   A way out that includes the dwarf’s treasure.  They walk to the rail station being very careful of undead and possible Claw agents.  Play spots three men huddled on a corner.  A shadow creature is pacing before them.  Play smirks then nods to their direction.   “Scared of their own shadow.” Smiles Adrik.   

“If we capture them we can find out how they got here.   I seriously doubt they came by foot.”

“Oh I know how they got here.   And yes-  that is how we will leave.”  He points to a short tower a few blocks away.   An air ship.  It is old.   One of the original war craft created by House Cannith.

Ignoring the Claw, they move towards the tied-off ship.  They climb the tower but at about 2/3 of the way up Play stops.  “Go on-  I’ll be there in a moment.”  He downs a potion, smiles, shrugs his shoulders and falls backwards.   Adrik reaches out- “No!” but then sees him slowly fly up.  Play smirks and points up then shots upwards.

Two windows up they see a flash of green and gray fall by the window with a scream.    At the top they find Play has defeated the guards of the tower and now is making his way around the backside of the ship.  This leaves the dwarves with the men running across the gangplank.  Veit waves his stick and slick grease magically appears on the board and two men fall over.  The third drops and hugs the board.  Adrik stomps his head a few times before the stunned and senseless man lets go and falls with a scream.

“The ship is ours.” Says Play.

Warlord Greesha ir’Fracture looks up with pure hatred as she sees the lines being cut and the ship moves away from the tower.  She and her small army of undead turn to return to the ruins of the electric rail train.

The dwarves are equally concerned when the airship is seen in the air.   Play flies from it to them.   “No time to be kind or thorough.  We need to load the chests and bags very quickly.”

Play looks for the Bone Knight.    He knows she is somewhere nearby and still wants him dead.   Scorned females…..

They quickly work at it.   They use spells to lift and carry things quickly.   Balderk is unsettled.   He can’t document anything.   He merely hopes every bag is gathered and every chest loaded.   

As expected-  Greesha arrives.  And her undead arrive.   “Play!   Stop her as we finish!” commands Balderk.

Greesha stands tall and sends her undead after the dwarves.   She stares at Play as he flies for cover.  “John Play, Dark lantern and adventurer-   I proclaim the right of Deific Vengeance against you.  For you acts of war where you murdered Karrnathi men, women and children, where you destroyed Karrnathi property in the name of war and Breland, where you used weapons of mass destruction and you used you most dangerous and corrupting weapon against my people and worse- against me…..”

“Crap!” He calls out.  He knows this spell.   He is about to be struck by a nastily painful spell.  She has made this very personal.  She knew what was happening when they spent those three days in the ruins in northern Talenta Plains.   And as expected, intense and heavy emotions strike him as he feels the perceived guilt and blame he caused to her to strike at him.

Fearing she may have made herself immune to a fireball spell he switches to a different wand.  A celestial eagle appears out of the sun and attacks her.  Her armor blocks the attack easily.   He then strikes with a magic Missile wand attack.  Before she frees herself from the first eagle, he summons up a second eagle.   He hopes they will keep her distracted as he attacks with the Magic missiles.

Adrik, Morrikane and Karson hold back the undead easily as the others finish the loading.

“You will die Play!    You will die!” she screams out as she casts a spell onto herself.   She becomes mist and seems to quickly move away in the wind.

With her once more fleeing, Play returns to the craft and they finish what they started.  The craft then takes to the air with many chests still caught in a cargo net.  The dwarves and Play are all pulling it in as they see the gray mists.

Veit is pushing himself hard as he works his will against the elemental that powers the aircraft.  They enter the mists and once more are assaulted by feelings and emotions.  Horror and terror but Veit holds on with Balderk and Vondal aiding his will with spells of Blessing and wisdom.

They blast out of the mists into Karrnath.  Not being able to sleep anyway, Veit pushes the craft to the Mror Holds to the dwarven city of Krona Peak.  They arrive on ZARANTYR 10 997. 

Balderk comes up to Play.  He slaps him on the back and shakes the Dark Lantern.  “We’ve done it Play.   We have done it.”

“I need a vacation.” Play says blankly and with no emotion.   He too, is very tired.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“03 PLAY FOR KEEPS”
SEGMENT 55
“FOR THE KING”

NYMM  28 981

A crowd forms before the royal palace at Wroat.  “Mother-   Mother where is father?”

“Patience John.    When the King is ready to step forward to speak, your father will be before him.  He and the other King’s Shields will be with him.”

“But no one can hurt King Boranel.  No one!” says the eager young boy with an excited smile.

“If that were only true.”

“That’s father who protects him.  No one can hurt the King with father protecting him!”

Smiling at the young boy, Jocasta Play places her hand on his shoulder.  “Your father will do all he can to stop anyone from harming him.  That is his job and he is very good at it.”

The boy leaps out of her grasp and feints with a pretend sword.  “If anyone tries, Father will strike him down!” and the young boy jabs with his imaginary weapon several times.

Trumpets blare several times and everyone, thousands of people, cheer then quiet down as they wait for their honored king to appear.  Inside the tower, where everyone waits for him to appear, the king readies himself.  “Your sword my lord.”

“Ah- thank you Augustus.  How is your family?”

“Jocasta still works on your war golem plans.   John…is ever eager to serve you and your kingdom.”

“Handful then.   My sons are also full of ideas of adventure, war and rulership.”

Smiling, Augustus Play straightens up the cape and medals the king wears.  “The people await you.”

Augustus steps out onto the balcony first.  Then the king and two more Shields.  The king raises his two arms and turns to face everyone slowly several times.   As he plays the crowds affections, Play and the other two Shields watch the crowds and roof tops.  They are at war.  No one can be trusted.  No one.

“My people-  People of Breland-  ….” His voice is magically amplified to be heard by all, “…we are about to win back the lands taken by….”

As he had started, Play’s keen eyes, amplified by magic both by Government and by his wife, spots sudden movement.  His True Seeing spell spots the figure, wrapped in invisibility, as it teleports onto a stone rain gutter.   A bow and arrow is drawn.   Play acts by instinct alone.  He leaps before the king and three magical arrows designed to kill a human on impact.  His armor which was supposed to deflect arrows fails.  Augustus Play, top member of the King’s Shields, and personal friend to the King drops to the ground.

The gnoll assassin sees his plot of assassination has been undone and tries to teleport away.  A mysterious man dressed in black leather armor suddenly appears above the creature.  He grabs him and breaks up the attempted magical getaway.  They fall into the crowds below and many of the people rush forward to deal with the would-be king killer.

“Augustus!    Where are the damned halflings! “The king yells as he drops to his knees to see to his friend.

“Father!  Father!” Aejar calls out to the king.

“GO AWAY!   Get me healers.”  Growls the king.

“Bor…. Bor….” Gasps the dying protector.

“Easy.”

“Bor….anel…..”  
“ Yes Yes I am here.  I have healers coming.  Quiet and rest.”

“Magical…poison….. too late …for me.” Foaming blood spills from the mouth of Play.

“Shhhheeeee…… They come.  Please rest.”

“Jocasta….. tell her …. I love her.”

“I will.   And your children?”

“John…. Needs guidance.   He has….. a good heart.”  Blood seeps from his nose and one ear.

“A Shield then.”

“Not…. That good of… a heart.”   He shares a nasty blood frothing laugh.  “a… lantern.”

“Aye… if that is your dying wish my dear friend. So be it.  John Play will be trained as a Dark Lantern and serve the country of Breland. “


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“03 PLAY FOR KEEPS”
SEGMENT 56
“VACATION TIME”

ORARUNE 22 997, MORGRAVE UNIVERSITY

“Will there be anything else Mr. Play?”  Asks the warforged librarian.

“No….three books a day is enough for me.”   John Play sets his third book about Cyre to the side.  “Have you ever been to Cyre, Books?”

“No.”

“Not much to see these days.   Unless you like undead T-Rexes anyway.”

The warforged looks lost.   “What is …. A T-Rex?”

“Really a big lizard with a healthy appetite.”

“A tyrannosaur.?”

“Sorry.   I tend to knick name everything.”

“Sir?”

“On my last adventure I worked with many dwarves.    I gave all of them nicknames.   There was Doc, Happy, Dopey…..”

“If you don’t mind my saying sir- that sounds childish.”

Play looks up at the warforged with a bland look on his face.   “I think I won’t put you in my book of memories.”

Play gets up to stretch and distance himself from the warforged.  He spots a woman in the library.  She has an exotic look about her.  Maybe she is from Sarlona.  He moves after her but misses her.   She seems to have disappeared like magic.    Still curious about her, he asks the aid about what book she asked for.   “She asked about books about the ancient Aberrations.”

“Anything else?”   Play can’t help but flirt with the young student aid.

“….and where Books was.”

“The warforged?”

“Yes.    He is quite smart and curious for a construct-like being.”

Play leaves.   Young kids these days.   Promote the warforged as living people and in the same breath call it a construct.   He walks through the map room and sees a map of the Lhazaar Principalities.   He smiles and retrieves the book brought out by the curious warforged.    

“I think it’s vacation time.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“03 PLAY FOR KEEPS”
SEGMENT 56
“ISLAND OF BLACK ROCK”

DRAVAGO 2 ,997-  

Play has decided to visit a friend of his from the war.  Kerri d’Orien.  She was one of the few that could keep up with Play.  He liked that.  Do not let her name fool you however.   Though she shares the last name of the Dragonmarked family of transportation, she has broken ties with them.

He took a ship.  It is not very fast or fancy.  Twice other people on board tried to steal some of his equipment.  The first one found his wrist broken.   The second one was tied to a rope and hung in the water’s edge.    Not low enough to drown but low enough the thought was there.

He is sure there are other thieves around.   They are traveling through the southern islands of the Lhazaar Principalities.  Each island has a history of pirates and weaponeers for hire.   It is the home to Kundarak’s largest prison and one of several large Cannith facilities.  The islands also have a way of hiding many dangerous forces.  Each island is almost like its own kingdom.  Many different rulers (or Barons as they prefer to be called) and secret sects control the islands.

The specific island Play is looking for is Black Rock.  It is located just north of Q’barra.  It was originally controlled by a pirate named Quentinae.  The elf was rumored to have been a druid of the seas.  Druid or not, she was a force to respect.  She was the captain of the pirate ship Black Crest.   Some say it is her spirit that haunts an island surrounded by mists near to Black Rock.  No one goes there.

John Play arrives at the main dock of the village of Desperate Times on Black rock.  The island is named due to the black rocks that formed the volcanic island.   In time, a jungle has covered much of the rock.  Within the jungle is a small hidden and known to locals only home of the unique team for hire- the EXCORIATES.  Every member was once a Dragonmarked House member.  The member is no longer recognized as a house member for whatever reasons deemed by the patrons and matrons of the houses.

Kerri d’Orien is the leader of this group.  She and the others accept jobs no sane group would.  Rumor has it that the Breland government has even hired them before during the war.  It was of course during the war Play had met her while on a mission in the waters of the Principalities.  

We continue the adventure as John Play arrives there at Desperate Times looking for trouble- trouble known as Kerri.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“03 PLAY FOR KEEPS”
SEGMENT 57
“THE PIRATE BAR- KRAKEN’S REACH ”

DRAVAGO 2 ,997-  NIGHT FALL

“Hi Honey.   Up for some company?” asks the woman of the night on the edge of the dock.

“All set but thanks.” Replies Play carrying a single travel bag.  His better than normal attire attracts the women and creatures of the night but his charm and looks keep the women watching.   He remains wary of anyone walking nearby but makes no sign of it.  The wiser of the other creatures of the night recognize him as a predator also and steer wide of him.

He walks to a specific tavern.  One he has been to before.  He pauses only to look up at the sign of The Kraken’s Reach.  A large monstrous squid is shown holding weapons, treasure and bottles of rum.  It wears a large curled hair with a red feather on it.  Play hears the loud music and laughter from within.  He takes a breath then pushes his way into the swinging doorway.

A half-orc wearing old and war battled breastplate passes him as he enters.  The woman of the night calls out his name “Ghaji”.  Since he has left, Play thinks little of him as he walks to the bar.  There are others- dozens of others, he needs to quickly profile and judge their threat range.

Yes…. This is his idea of a vacation. And he is just beginning to enjoy it.

Some conversations end or continue but with the individuals watching him enter.   A quick look suggests only one true threat.  In the back corner there is a man dressed in black leather armor.  He has the look of a hunter… or the calm within a storm.  Though he never looks towards Play he is certain the man is evaluating him also.    Good- let him look.   Play is here not to fight but to have a vacation in the islands.

“Rum.” Asks Play as he leans on the bar.

The bar tender stares at him long and hard before grabbing a brown glass bottle and pours a shot.  Play picks it up and flicks a coin to him.  With a wink he gulps it in one shot and coughs and sputters for a moment. “Smooth.”  He tries to say with a charming smile.  “Is Kerri here by any chance?”

“Never heard of a Kerri.” The tender replies warily looking the stranger over.

“Kerri d’Orien.”

“Nope.”

Play watches the crowd now.  The man in black leather is no longer there.  Play is surprised he didn’t see him leave- assuming he has left.  “Must have been misinformed.  You have a room here for the night?”  He continues to watch the room but now watches the shadows and the beams above.

There are several sets of shark jaws above and other strange remains of creatures from the sea.  He sees no movement above so he redirects his attention to the tender.  “Any rooms?” he repeats.

“Bridal Suite” he says with a broken tooth smile.

A thin man with a yellow and white beard and no eye brows snickers at the joke.  A small monkey with a vest and large hat sits under the table and looks up.  It gives a toothy smile and a snicker also.

“Let me guess… it’s the most expensive room also.”

“Well…. As you can say…….”

“…say the directions to the room and give me the key.”  He sets down several coins made of gold.  “If any brides show up…. Send them up will you.”

The yellow bearded man sets down his rum and calls at Play.  “What are you about stranger?”

“Vacation.   I’m on vacation.”

“What?!?” snarls the man in confusion that becomes anger as he thinks Play is disrespecting him.  He gets up quickly reaching to his side.  Play without looking backhands the man whom stumbles and falls hard to the floor before fully drawing his sword.  Everyone laughs as Play walks up the stairway.

The man wipes the blood from his lip and sits.  He reaches for his drink but cannot find it.

Below, the monkey smiles and chatters happily and burbs a rummy burb before skittering off for the next unattended glass of rum.

Play locks the door and pulls out a rod and clicks a button on it once against the door.  Not perfect but a good delay against the types that may try something foolish.   For a bridal room it is… well… less than fancy and roomy.  But it does have a balcony overlooking the harbor where the ship still lays anchored within.  

Twenty minutes goes by then he lights a single candle and climbs into the bed.  He smiles shortly thereafter.

“’allo”

“Hear you were looking for a bride.”

A slender woman dressed in blue and black sits at the balcony.

“Kerri-   about time.  I figured you knew I was here because of Mango.”

“Drinking again but yes.”

“Why are you here?” She asks as she allows Play to see her full silhouette in the window.

“Would you believe- a vacation?”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“03 PLAY FOR KEEPS”
SEGMENT 58
“KERRI d’ORIEN’s NEXT MISSION”

DRAVAGO 3 ,997-  AFTER MIDNIGHT

“No-  you are not one to take a vacation.”

“Hey- even I need to relax sometimes.”

“Last I recall – you vacationed in Aundair and half of Fairhaven’s law enforcement was after you.”

“Half?   More like ¾” remembers Play.   “Glory days.  Wish to repeat?”

“You came at a bad time.  I have to see a client tonight.  An important one.”

“May I- “

“No John.   Not this time.  The less you know the better.” 

“If time allows for it I will see you later this night.”  The woman turns on the rail of the balcony and winks before slipping off the edge.

John quickly gets up and grabs his pants and boots.   Hopping while dressing himself he grabs his shirt and clubs.  He doesn’t see Kerri but is certain he can locate her easily enough.  He drops off the rail into the darkness.


----------



## megamania

STILL HAVING PROBLEMS POSTING.....


----------



## megamania

Any ideas folks?   It won't let me post.   Got pieces to barely post by doing 2-3 lines at a time only.    Can't even do that now.


----------



## megamania

The last is incomplete.  I can not post storyhours.... only type in replies.....    I am truly sorry folks.


----------



## megamania

Any thoughts folks?  Tried Morrus but no reply.


----------



## megamania

Try to post and only a an attempt to contact EN World happens.   Morrus tried to help.   Can't reply back to him


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“03 PLAY FOR KEEPS”
SEGMENT 58
“KERRI d’ORIEN’s NEXT MISSION”

DRAVAGO 3 ,997-  AFTER MIDNIGHT

“No-  you are not one to take a vacation.”

“Hey- even I need to relax sometimes.”

“Last I recall – you vacationed in Aundair and half of Fairhaven’s law enforcement was after you.”

“Half?   More like ¾” remembers Play.   “Glory days.  Wish to repeat?”

“You came at a bad time.  I have to see a client tonight.  An important one.”

“May I- “

“No John.   Not this time.  The less you know the better.” 

“If time allows for it I will see you later this night.”  The woman turns on the rail of the balcony and winks before slipping off the edge.

John quickly gets up and grabs his pants and boots.   Hopping while dressing himself he grabs his shirt and clubs.  He doesn’t see Kerri but is certain he can locate her easily enough.  He drops off the rail into the darkness.

She is like a living shadow.  Twice he loses her in the crowds and the jungles surrounding the dangerous pirate haven.   John suspects where she is going.  He has been here before with Kerri.    The ruins here were made by the first settlers of the islands.  Thousands of years ago, humans from Sarlona traveled here to escape the forces that ruled there.   Someday I want to visit Sarlona.   Someday.

No sense worrying about her use of invisibility and teleportation to avoid being followed by anyone….. well anyone but me.

Play relaxes a bit but still follows continues his way to the ruins.

Kerri arrives at the ruins shortly before 1am.  This is her favorite place to meet high profile clients that wish to remain in secret.  This one is no less.  She is certain he is not alone but sees no guards or agents.  She climbs the stairs debating on what spells you should or could use.  

She reaches the top and looks over her shoulder.   She wishes she could have had John with her now but knows it would prove to be too personal for him.  She enters the ruins and walks to the round meeting room within.  Vines cover the columns and choke off the air above that is exposed to the night sky.

“Kerri d’ Orien?”

She kneels on one knee and bows deeply. “Yes your majesty.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“03 PLAY FOR KEEPS”
SEGMENT 59
“ROYAL CLIENT”

DRAVAGO 3 ,997-  AFTER MIDNIGHT

She cannot help but feel a deep cold as the king speaks from the deep shadows in the darkened corner of the open room.  She is certain it is a thing of her imagination.  She sees red eyes stare through her then she understands it was obviously a freakish reflection off of his specialized red armor.  The king of Karrnath steps out, King Kaius the third.

“How may I help you King of Karrnath?” 

He passes with uncanny grace across from her, his eyes never leave hers.  His eyes are that of a predator.  She feels like no amount of spells she has used could truly protect her from him if he wanted her dead.  “I have a situation within my country.  One I wish…. Removed but cannot.  It would draw unwanted attention to me.  I wish to hire you and your team to remove this embarrassment.”

“Remove.  As …remove or kill?”

“Now we understand each other.”

Kaius stops and seems to look beyond her for a moment.  He smirks then returns to his pacing while staring at her.  “Are you curious why I choice you?”

“I hope it is your faith in my skills?”

“Yes.  Your skills and talents are impressive but no.   I hired you for you contacts also.”

“My contacts…sir?”  She asks with a hint of nervousness.

“Let me tell you a story I heard of.  It is a touching story.  One of honor and family.  It began years ago; the war was very much active.  Breland was pressing Aundair very hard.  So hard it was believed Aundair would fall to Breland’s overpowering might.  King Boranel pushed this front.  He commanded well and remained in Wroat or Sharn, very well protected.   The King’s greatest guard, the King’s Shield, was also his best friend.  Some say it was Aundair, some say it was struggling area now known as Droaam…. Others (he smiles and looks into the darkness) say it was me that hired an assassin.   An assassin well known and skilled at his trade with no fear.  He was a member of a guild known as Venom.  Perhaps you have heard of it?  The assassin’s plan was sound.  However this friend of his, this bodyguard, took the shot for him.   He died saving his king… his best friend, “With a growing smile on his face he continues, “He died before his family.  His whelp of a no good hasbin child.”  He steps to the side to look better past her.  “I am sure he would be sooooo impressed that his whelp of a child betrayed his country, his king, his family by becoming a rogue agent.”

“TAKE THAT BACK YOU @#$%&* BASTARD!!!!!” screams Play as he rushes out of the darkness.

Kerri strikes out her arm to separate the two.  She stumbles under the force of his charge.  Kaius never moves.  Only his eyes and smile twitch.   It would seem he is enjoying this and eager to strike out himself.

“Play.   John Play.  How nice of you to join us.”

“You miserable cold-hearted bastard!”   Play has stopped struggling but now glares at the warrior king of Karrnath.

“True.  How very true.   Now allow me to finish my story and how it relates to Mrs. d’Orien and her team of special agents and trouble shooters.”  Play and Kerri stand at guard.

“Venom.   Assassins of non-common racial backgrounds.   Mostly Gnoll from Droaam.  You, Mr. Play, spent a year or two hunting them down I believe while in the Dark lanterns and the King’s Swords.  Did you know they were a junior squad of assassins of another much deeper and darker guild of assassins?  The Turbulent.   The Turbulent trained them and equipped them.   The same Turbulent that dwells within Karrnath and undermines my country and my attempts to purify my country of the evil that is the Emerald claw.   This is what I wish to hire you for- to kill the headmaster of the Turbulent.”

“I can do this, at a fee, but John Play is not part of this.  He is NOT an Excoriate.”

“I WANT to be a part of this Kerri.  I NEED to be a part of this.   I thought it ended with the destruction of Rabid and his Venom.   I need to finish this.”

“John…please.” She begins….

“Hmmmm.   Perhaps you would be of great aid to her and the mission.   But why?  Why would I okay this?” suggests the King as he begins to work the clay that is John Play’s heart.

“I would not pay you to do this.  It is your desire, not mine.”

“Really?”

“John- don’t he’s…” she begins but fails to finish as she was staring into Kaius’ eyes.  Unknown to Play, she has been dominated to remain quiet.  Kaius wishes to enjoy this further.

“Would you give… anything to be on this team?  To avenge your father’s death?”

Play hesitates.   He knows the king is a master manipulator…. But it seems so right… so natural…..

“I have little money to interest one such as you.”

The vampire king waits.  Pleasure building by the moment.

“I… I will owe you one.”

“Deal.” Says the king whom has a smug smile.   He has power over one that was once a great thorn in his side during the closing years of the war.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“03 PLAY FOR KEEPS”
SEGMENT  60
“THE EXCORIATES”

DRAVAGO 3 ,997

After Kaius had left Kerri teleports John, Mango and herself to the Dragonmark.  This eight towered, multi leveled stone structure lays on the coast line of the island.  Play and Kerri say little as Play walks to the guest room in a tower next to hers.  Mango climbs up the wall’s tower to the aerie above her top room.  For a familiar he is very independent.  He removes his hat and pulls out a few stolen goods and a small bottle of rum, his favorite.

She closes her door and magically seals it behind her.   Only three can pass safely.  Herself, her familiar and she hope John but suspects he will brood in the guest tower.   She weeps briefly then goes upstairs by means of the stairs.  At her bedroom she stops and parts the silk curtains and watches as the sun rises over the waters of the Principalities.

Play closes the door and closes the latch.   He knows it is not required, not here anyway.   He is safer here than at his own apartment in Sharn.  He passes the storage area made of closets and cabinets build into the walls as he climbs his own set of stairs.  At the top he finds a washroom, a table with several chairs, a bed and boarded covers to the balcony that also over- looks the water.  

He spend much of his training days as a Dark lantern and a King’s Sword (assassin) in Droaam killing Gnoll assassins and hunters before moving into Aundair, Karrnath and Cyre.  Karrnath.  He always looked at Karrnath as being the most dangerous country to Breland.   But the king’s actions at the end of the war have suggested he truly means well for everyone.   He has an evil side to him, a controlling and manipulating ego, but he truly seems to want peace.   

But he is still a bastard.

As the sun’s powerful and pure light reaches the other towers, Simon d’Deneith calmly waits on balcony.  He was expelled from his family many years ago.  Their god is money… not the sun or healing.   At the end of the war, where the services of House Deneith became less, he was told he had to choose.   His god or theirs.

It was not long before he joined Kerri and her group of troubleshooters.

The sun still feels good on his skin.  It is warm and inviting.  He meditates on spells.   He saw Play.    Soon he will go on a mission.  Play is not a bad man.   Bad things just seem to happen around him.   Besides, it is obvious Kerri loves him.

It another tower the sun whispers in a barbarian’s ear.   It whispers like a mosquito.  He tries to cover his eyes and rolls over.  Sookie d’ Tharashk is a very large and broad shouldered ½ orc from Yrlag.  He grew up there in the swamps of the Shadow Marches then moved to the forests of Eldeen when he came of age and entered the war.  This action angered his father and the house lords.  When he refused to return home he was instead removed from the family.   His father was so ashamed by Sookie’s actions that he actually attacked him with a special dagger.   It was from the ancient War of the Mark.  It was used to remove his dragonmark.  The mark grew back…. Painfully.

He and Kerri were the first.  They met in Breland and eventually settled on this island.

The other towers are empty at this point.  Either unclaimed or past occupants have passed away.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“03 PLAY FOR KEEPS”
SEGMENT  61
“CORAL GOLEM GUARDIAN”

DRAVAGO 5 ,997

The small ship is away at night.  Several spells cover its passing.  It sails carry it first north then turns west.   No one speaks on board.   Even with the silence spell they say little in fear of alerting the turbulent master or his minions.

They circle a shallow water bay that leads to the fortress.  The ship moves slowly and silently when suddenly it is struck from below.

“Sookie- what did we hit?  The water depth here should be over ten feet.” Kerri tries to shout without really raising her voice.

“Coral.” He calls back.

“Coral?   The only coral should be outside of the bay.”

“The coral… it moves on its own.” He says while drawing out his swords.

Switching her senses to Mango, see looks through her familiar’s eyes.   From high to the crow’s nest she can see a shadowy mass roughly 20 x 20 feet across supported on legs.   It pushes up and strikes the small ship again.  

“Hull has been ruptured.  We’re going down.” States Simon in his overly too serious tone he is known for.

Kerri looks to Simon then back up the fortress which is just now visible on the high cliffs.  “Let’s hope we can handle this without alerting him.”

Simon raises his hand before his face and makes a fist in a defiant way.  The ring he wears glows and the water begins to recede around the ship.   A gargantuan spider-like mass of coral is revealed.  Kerri looks at it.  ”Golem” 

“Sookie, John….. No spells effects- let’s take it down.”

Sookie leaps over the edge of the ship onto the top of the Coral Golem.  The surface is sharp and wet.  He strikes at a limb hoping to remove it.  The barnacles and coral shells and organisms absorb much of the damage.

“Golem… as in construct?” Play smiles as he leaps off the ship.  His magical clubs build up in energy and he unleashes.    Bits of coral crack and splinter off from this strike.

Another arm strikes out and hits Play whom falls to the wet sand.  He is struck several times more while Sookie rides the beast.  

Simon continues to command the water to separate and expose the golem.  Kerri debates what of her spells she can use that will not act like a beacon from the fortress.  Sookie and Play attack it from above and below.  Once more the golem goes after Play.  He dodges three swings of its massive arm but runs into the fourth strike.  He knocked senseless by the hit.

Kerri mentally calls out to her familiar.  Mango leaps off the crow’s nest and using his oversized hat floats down to her.   Simon debates whether to maintain the water control spell or attack directly himself.  Sookie chips off more of the construct.   Play stumbles back, stunned.  He wants to be sure to avoid the twin images of the Coral Golem.

The Golem strikes at the Dragonmarked barbarian this time and strikes hard each time.

Kerri calls for Sookie and Play clear as she begins her spell.  She wanted to save it to possibly enter the fortress but under the conditions- Disintegration sounds good.   She hopes the energy wave will not be seen as black and dark purple energy outlines the construct and pulses twice before only four towers remain that were once legs.  They fall to the wet sand and rock even as Sookie and Play are lifted out onto the damaged ship.  Simon releases the water and the battle is over.  Back onto the mission on hand.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“03 PLAY FOR KEEPS”
SEGMENT  62
“SCALING THE MOUNTAIN”

DRAVAGO 5 ,997   NIGHT

“Doubt the ship will stay afloat while we’re up there.” Play says looking on the damage in the hull. “Surprised its holding up as well as it is now.”

“Like you- a bit of magic to hold it up.” Comments Kerri looking the tears within Play’s armor.

Spells of flight are activated and all four along with a monkey scale the mountain side.   The research done suggests there is an anti-magic effect that begins about three feet from the stone.   Scaling will take too long but to use flight and merely touch the walls will work.  That said, twice Play spots built in traps.  Areas, if touched, would release invisible trap doors that houses creatures.  Another such trap would have dropped green slime onto an unsuspecting climber.

They near the top and slow down.  Quick hand gestures and signals to align their assault and they rush up.

Three guards above are caught off guard but they are quick to ready themselves.  Play flies up then kicks off the rail and strikes the closest guard.  The evil monk does all he can to avoid the attack but cannot.  Simon is next and strikes another monk with his Morningstar.   Electrical energy discharges with each strike.  Sookie downs his guard easily with several swings of his magical long sword and dagger.  His guard doesn't get up.  The Monk Play was battling gets in a lucky shot. Kerri fires away with her bow.  She is overly careful with it.  She merely nicks a monk twice.

Play finishes off his guard as does Simon.  They place the three guards over the ledge.  Play steps up to the locked door.  He looks for traps but sees none.   He opens it up and they go inside.

Play looks side to side.  He moves to the first door.  As he looks for enchantments or traps he is reminded by Kerri that they will kill him on sight.  Don’t hold back.  Play nods and says “Yes Mom.” And opens…. The broom closet.   “Explains why there was no traps on it” he thinks.

They turn and go down the hallway and find a group training.   Even at this hour.   “We seem to have uninvited guests, pupils.  Shall we give them a proper greeting?


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“03 PLAY FOR KEEPS”
SEGMENT  63
“BATTLE BEFORE THE STATUE OF THE MOCKERY”

DRAVAGO 5 ,997   NIGHT

“Here we go.” States John Play.

From every dark shadow rushes many monks dressed in blood red robes.   One in the bad ground motioned for the wave but then clasps his hands, steps back while bowing and disappears.  He was standing under a giant statue of a scarred but hooded man holding kamas in each hand.   The Mockery!

“I didn’t this much resistance so quickly…..” Kerri mutters as she prepares a powerful spell.   A green pea sized pod of magical energy zips past the running team into the midst of the oncoming monks.  They see it and begin to divert their direction to avoid the oncoming magical explosion.  It is not enough as the fireball expands and then bursts catching nearly all of the monks within its burst radius.

Play feels the warmth of the blast as he runs to the edge of the explosion.  A monk comes out of the fire and is struck immediately.   Simon moves wide so to evaluate the situation.   Sookie, as a barbarian and a thrill seeker, runs into the embers and more runs into than hacks down the first smoldering monk.  The monk falls hard and doesn’t get up…. He doesn’t even move.

The monks seem unfazed by the pain.  Some of the monks seem to enjoy it as they smile and continue to charge forward.  Play blocks their attacks.  Sookie takes two hits as the monks strike high then low as they surround him.   Simon’s armor holds up against the monks that attack him.   These three form a wall of protection for Kerri whom prepares her next spell.  Between the knowledge there will be tougher challenges coming up and her team being engaged with the monks, Kerri decides to play it safe and uses her basic but safer magic Missile spell.  Play doesn’t mess around.  He wants to showboat but knows how dangerous monks can be in these numbers in close quarters.   He nearly takes the head off of one with his magical club.  Simon with little facial expression does the same.  As he hits electrical energy releases each time.   Sookie slices the head and arm off in a single swing.   The monks smile through scarred mouths and give the big barbarian some respectful distance before attacking as one.

Unable to block all three monks, he takes several nerve bending strikes to the legs as they try to limit his able to move and balance.  Play seems to dance with his monk as they take turns striking and either blocking or dodging attacks.  Simon merely moves enough for his armor to take the hits.  Kerri releases more Missiles to help the Tharashkan barbarian.  Her link with Mango warns her of a gentle ripple of energy in the shadows behind her.   The monk trainer!  Play finishes off the last monk foolishly trying to beat him.  Simon similarly dispatches his opponent.  Sookie removes a leg from a monk with a powerful swing. (Why wasn’t Cleave taken?)  

Sookie takes another painful hit as the monk strikes his ribs.  The monk leader rushes Kerri and strikes her once with a powerful backhand slap that spins her to the side and makes mango screech out a call for help.  Mango, having been given a touch spell before entering the fortress reaches out to the unsuspecting monk.  His clothes and body seem to combust immediately but instead he has back flipped from the actual magical assault making the flames burst in midair.   “Naughty monkey” the monk offers from a safe distance.

Kerri quickly calls up a very familiar spell and suddenly there is eight of her detaching a whip from her belt.  Play, knowing Sookie can protect himself well enough from a lone injured monk, moves to check on Mango and Kerri.  The monk leader is in striking distance and he swings.  He reacts but takes a solid shot to the arm.  Simon assesses the situation and holds in case their conflict has alerted others to their presence.   Sookie, with bored annoyance, takes down his monk and looks around also.  On the other side of the doorway, the monk trainer begins to trade blows with the Dark lantern.   One shot gets through and knocks the air out of Play.  Kerri’s whip and dragonmark crackle with energy and she takes a shot at the exposed monk.  The combined energy released of the Dragonmarked whip and the spell contained within it devastates the monk.  He bursts into fire as the electric courses through him and ignites his robes.    “Show off” Play says while checking for loose teeth from one of the shots he had taken.

“Comon- we have to find the head of this place and fast.” Commands Kerri.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“03 PLAY FOR KEEPS”
SEGMENT  64
“BATTLE OF THE STATUE OF MOCKERY”

DRAVAGO 5 ,997   NIGHT

“We have company.” Says Simon as he looks to the incredibly large statue the monks were training before.  Sookie looks up and spots a man dressed in a purple cloak and light armor.

“You have made a mistake coming here.  Die for your mistake.”  The man raises his arm and waves his fingers.  The barbarian and cleric look on as energy begins to crackle around the base of the statue then rises up to its head.  Its eyes seem to open and glow.

“Kerri!   We have need of your Magics!” calls out the barbarian.

“oh crap.” Mumbles Play as he looks at this massive guardian. (Quantium Golem)

Kerri looks through the door, “Golem-  I can’t do much with that.  Regroup!”

As they pull back three figures walk to the edge of the indoor balcony behind the massive construct.

“Yes, I do recognize them.  Kerri d’Orien and her team of caste out dragonmarks.  Foolish.” States a tall gaunt old man dressed in robes.  On either side of him are two younger men, one dressed as a cleric of the Mockery and the other a rogue assassin.

“Father, should we act?” asks the rogue.

Smiling, “No, allow your students and your brother’s construct deal with them.  We still have plans to finalize for Droaam.”

“I told you, we should have gone through the front door.” Says Play as he debates what to do.

“Options- not sarcasm.” Commands Simon.

“It’s the biggest yet and looks uniquely different but I am willing Kerri.” Offers the barbarian from the safety of the hallway away from the construct.

“Why not the obvious- go around it.  You are after all an Orien.” Suggests Play.

The construct continues to stand before the entrance.  It is waiting for something it will not get.  Kerri teleports the others to the stairs the golem was originally guarding and they climb it quickly to get as much of a barrier between them and the construct as they can.

“Stop.” Comes a command out of the darkness.

Play and the others look and see a figure step out of the darkness.   Either an undead or a long term follower of the Mockery stands on the edge of the gloom.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“03 PLAY FOR KEEPS”
SEGMENT  65
“MONK ASSASSINS OF THE MOCKERY”

DRAVAGO 5 ,997   NIGHT

John Play looks to the source of the voice.   The figure is moving slowly out of the deep shadows.   He studies the figure quickly.   The grace in his stride suggests a monk or swashbuckler.   Maybe even an assassin.   “Don’t underestimate him.” He offers to the team.

Using his Dark lantern skills of stealth, Play moves into the darkness in such a way the Monk assassin loses sight of him (Hide in Plain sight).  Kerri decides to attack with magic.  She is tired already of running into sneaky killers.    Her Polar ray strikes him and he screams…. An eerie scream that ends in a breathy giggle. Sookie enters a berserker rage and charges.  He takes a brief slash as the monk attempts to stop his charge with a swing of his kama.  His Long sword strikes deep into the assassin’s shoulder and chest.  Ice and fog bursts off of the body from the impact.  Simon moves up to support the ½ orc while not going into melee.   From here he can see the assassin is already dead but trying to scare the barbarian even with a sword embedded in his chest where a heart used to be.  

“you… will…die.” The assassin says in a whisper.

“You first ugly man.” Sneers the barbarian.

“Incoming!” Calls Play from somewhere in the darkness.

The air surrounding the group ripples in energy as eight Monks magically step into battle.   Only Play is not surrounded as they did not see him taking cover.

A burst of red and puss blasts out of the head of a monk attacking Kerri as Play sneaks out from a pillar in the darkness and strikes him.  Kerri reaches out with an attack.  Electrical energy courses through the monk of pain and torture.   He hisses in pain but smiles through a heavily scared face.  Sookie weaves his sword and a dagger around him and removes the arms and other vital parts from one monk.  Simon strikes a monk several times with electrical discharges occurring.   The quivering monk giggles in pain.  Then the Monks of the Mockery strike back.  Play dodges or blocks the attacks against him.   Kerri takes one hit but curves away to avoid the worst of it.  Sookie is pummeled by the fast moving and shifting monks, whom kick, punch and jab his body from all sides.  Simon takes a savage jab that avoids his armor.  He is not stunned however.   Mango moves away from the fight.

Play suggests one move and then strikes out in a different way.  His monk drops to the ground and exhales a foul smelling breath of death and decay.    Kerri strikes her monk with another Storm Touch spell effect.  The monk isn’t laughing anymore as sections of skin peel away from the burns.   Sookie cuts down another monk with ease.  Simon finishes off one monk.  Kerri to struck again and sees stars.  Simon is hit twice.  The punch doubles him over but the fast rising knee stuns him.  Sookie takes more strikes.  Welts are developing on his body.   An unsettling growl grows deep within him as his barbaric fury grows.  Mango knows this growl and peers from under his over-sized hat.  “Ugly men go dead.” It thinks with its enhanced intelligence.

Play devastates the monk between him and Kerri in a shot that nearly beheads the monk.  Kerri redirects her attention to others… while clearing the stars from her vision.  Simon goes on full defensive while Sookie does what he does best- overkill.   Sookie, screaming, swings and stabs for all he is worth (3 of 5 attacks are confirmed crits!!!!)  The monk falls to pieces while the remaining monk glances at the remains and begins to laugh.  “Well struck!” and moves in to attack. Several strikes hit but if it hurts the ½ orc, it doesn’t show.   From under Mango’s hat, all one can see is the big grin of the crazed monkey.

Play sees the red mist that settles around the barbarian and decides to aid Simon instead.   He calmly and slowly walks up the unsuspecting monk and strikes him.  The monk stumbles forward spitting out blood.  Simon gives him his own uppercut with his mace.  Play swivels out of the way as blood and gore sails into the air towards him.  The dead body flops to the ground near him and whistles as the last breath escapes the follower of the Mockery.  Sookie stabs with his sword and slices the neck with his dagger.  Blood is everywhere.   Mango decides he’ll wait until Kerri calls for him before he leaves the seclusion of his magical hat.

“Once the big guy calms down he’ll want or at least need some healing.” Says Play to the cleric while stepping over a body towards the next doorway.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“03 PLAY FOR KEEPS”
SEGMENT  66
“MAGIC TRAP”

DRAVAGO 5 ,997   NIGHT

Healing spells are quickly given to everyone.  Mango takes a quick shot from a hidden flask of his favorite rum before they move on again.   They enter the next chamber and there is an old gaunt man standing on a raised platform with stairways leading to it from all four directions.

“I knew this day would come.   Congratulations Kerri.  You and your team have broken into my home.  And you John, the Storm Bringer, my- how you have grown.”   The five look up to the man and prepare for an attack.   He is dressed in green and purple robes with a staff in hand.   He shows no fear.

Sookie snarls and charges.  “No!” yells Kerri and John as he out maneuver them.  Sookie leads all five up the stairs onto the now empty platform. 

 “oh crap.” Mutters Play at the top of the stairs.

None can move as the floor begins to glow and ripple.   “Have a fun but less than safe trip.” Offers the old man from the floor beyond the rise.

Magical energy ripples over them then they feel themselves being moved magically and they reappear far above the rock filled bay.   The magic spells of flight are still active so they move towards the entrance once more.

“Amateurs.” Frowns Play.

“Us?” suggests Simon.

“Him for thinking that would stop us.”

As they land Kerri lays it out straight. “That wasn’t meant to stop us but delay us.   I hope he is still here.”

They move through the hallway and come up to the golem again.   “He is making us waste our spells.  I have one teleport left which I was saving to escape.   Thoughts?”

“I will preoccupy it.” Offers Simon as he steps up to the door.  He can just see the leg of the massive golem.  It is waiting for them.  The floor rumbles and quakes.  The golem leans back away from the doorway as the stone blocks of the great hallway lift and tilt.  A huge earth elemental has answered Simon’s summoning.  It attacks the golem straight on and the team quickly hurries past the battle.

“Sookie- do me a favor- let me lead.” Commands Kerri looking to the raised platform where they were tricked to go.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“03 PLAY FOR KEEPS”
SEGMENT 67
“BATTLE OF THE MINDS”

DRAVAGO 5 ,997   NIGHT

A roar like an avalanche bursts out and it rains pieces of earth and stone as the golem quickly destroys the elemental.    The team barely reaches the magical trap before the golem turns.  They are already out of its reach as they rush up the stairs but this time either fly or leap over the top to avoid the magical adhesion and activation of the trap.

There are two hallways, one to the far right and one to the far left.  Kerri motions to go left and they do.  The curving hallway leads to the far end of the great hallway.  They can still see the entrance area of the elemental and an awaiting Golem.  A pile of rumble with a slightly humanoid shape lies near it.  They go back and find the other hallway does the same but to the far right.  Kerri curses.

Slowing down slightly, Play examines the main wall they first encountered.   Frowning, he motions for Sookie to strike the wall at a specific point.   The barbarian slams into it with all of his might and a section of wall next to it juts open.  Carefully Play wedges a spike there in the crack and has Simon strike it with his mace from the side, using the main wall as protection.   A spray of deadly acid erupts and sizzles on the stone floor as the trapped secret door opens.

Carefully they enter but already find multiple ways out…. Again.

“You didn’t expect this to be easy did you?” Play says trying to funnier than it comes across as.

“Sookie…..” Kerri says knowing the big ½ orc will understand.

He stands still and takes a deep breath and exhales slowly with his eyes closed.  His large dragonmark begins to glow faintly as he visualizes the staff he had seen the man hold.  He thinks of the crystal he saw and the slight bend in the shaft.  Then he sees himself standing there, by himself.  He sees the staff and a vague figure holding it.   He watches as the staff moves through the wall and even another wall.  It stops outside of the fortress about 200 feet away.

His eyes open suddenly.   “Outside… there-“ and he points slightly to the left.

“Which way?   Through his funhouse or back past the damned golem?” asks Play with apprehension.

“For some of us, our flight spells will be ending, we have no choice- after you.” says Simon with a frown.

After several missed secret doors and disabling of nasty traps, they find themselves outside.

Shortly the Tharashk Dragonmarked barbarian uses his wilderness skills to locate their target.  There were three of them.  Two left by either flight or teleportation.    The other, one using a staff, goes into the forest.   Sookie looks to the forest.  “To identify him from the others so easily suggests he wants us to follow him.” He warns.

“So let’s not keep him waiting.” Says Play switching to his longbow.

Despite his bravado, Play is trying to analyze everything he knows about his foe…. And it’s little.  Head of a top assassin group, held a staff, followers follow the Mockery, has at least two more agents prowling around.   He has an ego and greater than thou attitude.   Knows who he was.   The son of the man he had killed.  Play grinds his teeth in anger.   He then thinks about whom hired them.  Why is Kaius REALLY eager to remove these guys in secret?

Suddenly the barbarian seems to whirl out of sight with a painful grunt and reappears nearby away from the others in a heap.

No need to say the obvious, ambush.  Play searches the area then looks up and still sees nothing.

Suddenly a bluish- white ray comes from the dark forest and strikes the cleric.   Grunting, he drops to his knees with ice forming on his armor and his cloak becoming stiff from the cold.

“He’s taking us down one by one!” says Kerri.

“Worse- he’s playing with us.” Says Play.

Kerri screams out as a different ray effect strikes her and also nearly freezes her.

= I have watched you grow in skill and power from that fateful day John.  I feel like you became my adoptive son on that day =

Play twists his head hoping to get the mental intrusion out but it doesn’t work.   “F-U.”  Play continues to search for any sort of ripple or energy signature.  He then looks for something missing- stars in the sky from a body…. Anything.

Sookie gets up to his feet and also searches for what seemed to grab him, twist him dimensionally and thrown him.  Simon also searches.

Mango carefully skitters to Kerri.   He doesn’t like this either.  She looks to the Finder’s Guild excoriate.  Knowing what she wants he motions above.  The target is completely invisible and above them.  She senses no magic, possibly psionics then.   Gambling she calls up a spell with no intended target.  She rolls over and aims it into the sky and the fireball bursts into the sky with a thunderous explosive effect.  She hoped to either get him or least expose him.   No luck.

She feels a surge of energy around her but through sheer will she is not dimensionally displaced.

= We have great hopes for you Storm Bringer.   Such a wonderful name. Storm Bringer. We laugh with it whenever we watch you =

“We?” yells Play trying to locate the invisible voice.

“The Face of the False Moon, the Chaos Bringer…. The Five Nations will grow to fear and respect him soon enough =

Play gives up trying to locate him.  By mentally connecting with him, he cannot locate him by sound.  He is magically blocking his visibility.  Time to do what he does best- think and act outside of the box.  Do the unexpected and unpredicted.  He pulls out a wand and points it at the ground.  The fireball ignites the grass and trees.    Not sure what he is doing but knowing his strange methods have worked wonders before, Kerri does the same as does Simon.

The smoke rises and Play listens carefully.   A COUGH!

Suddenly several fireballs from assorted wands are air bourn and explode with him calling out in pain.

= well done my son =

“If you’re trying to piss me off its working @$$whole!”

“ENOUGH!” the assassin guild leader calls out. A green bit of psionic energy appears from an outline of the man that Play can now see and then suddenly- PAIN! As it explodes and washes over him.

Before the man can mentally Cloud Play’s mind again, Play fires his arrows up. (scores a crit!) The psionic assassin screams as his body is struck three times, one in the chest.  Though the others are still clouded from his existence, Play is not.  Kerri tired of this calls to Mango.   Hoping her familiar is not also targeted she reaches into its mind and more importantly, through his eyes.   She sees a cloaked old man holding a staff with three arrows in him motions to do something to John whom is reaching for more arrows.  “bastard.” She says with an eerie quiet calm.   She releases another Polar Ray at the unsuspecting mindbender.  He can’t even scream as he is flash frozen and falls to the ground…. Snapping in several places inside.

“Still proud of me?” Play says bitterly as the others all circle around the dead man.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“03 PLAY FOR KEEPS”
SEGMENT 68
“AFTERMATH: THE REAL DEAL”

DRAVAGO 6, 997   EARLY MORNING

They carefully return to the fortress and find…. Additional dead bodies?    The massive Golem is still there but the great hallway shows signs of more battle also.

Kerri and John look at each other.   They are both thinking the same thing.

To an unknowing eye, the place looks somewhat deserted.   But the Excoriates know better.   The place was infiltrated AFTER they weakened its defenses and pushed the leaders outside of the fortress.    Someone came in and after them and was looking for something.

It takes time but they find the leader’s main rooms.   It is obvious that someone has gone through his stuff.   Several books are missing and items appeared removed.    The persons involved knew what they were doing.

“Evaluation.” Says Kerri to her team.

“New bodies have small and concise mortal injuries.   Professionals.   Professional assassins.” States Simon.

“Used small weapons.   Mostly piercing.” Adds Snookie.

“Thuranni” says Kerri and Play together.  

“The real question is- Did they do this as a means to remove rivals or was your client involved?” suggests Play trying to keep Kaius’ involvement a secret from the others.

“They were looking for something.   Something predetermined.   He hired them also.   We did the hard work while they got the glory.”

They look around some more and find a few hidden ledgers and other items of interest and value.   Play finds a mask that he likes the looks of.  It allows for better perception skills.

Using her inherent teleportation skills, Kerri brings everyone back to her own place.   Each return to their own tower to sort items found and reflects on the prior day and night’s activities.

Kerri gently knocks on Play’s door and enters.   He still has the mask out.   It is black with green under the eyes and red marks above and below the eyes.  

“allo.” He says quietly.

“Reflecting?” she asks as she sits on the bed near the mask.

He nods while looking at the mask.

“You seem to have a special interest in this mask.” She points out.   She picks it up and looks at it.   White material covers the eyes which strike her as odd.  She motions to Play with the mask and he nods yes.   She puts it on.   She can see perfectly through the material.   “What else does it do?”

“Dark vision, long range.  Detects things.  Still working on that.    I may have Cue look at it when I get back to Sharn.”   This is the first time he notices the mask doesn’t even muffle the voice.   Strange but unique.

“About the assassin…..”

“Books say his name was Killian ir’Shire.   Born and raised in Korth.   Has several children.  Possibly the two people that escaped with him.   Learned psionics at a monastery.”

“You got all of that already from his books?” she says with surprise.

He holds up his magical gloves and smirks innocently.

Silence.

“What is bothering you?” she asks after she takes the mask off.

“Ever hear of someone or some group called The Face of the False Moon?”

“No.”

“Me neither.   Killian worked with this ‘Face’ .   They were watching me.  Watching me ever since my father… was killed before my eyes.   They seemed to be approving of my actions.   How I live my life.  Do my job.”

“Killian was a psion.  He may have read your mind and played on your weaknesses.”

“I thought of that but….  I think he was speaking truthfully.”

“It won’t do you any good to worry about it.   Besides… aren’t you on vacation?    What would you like to do?”

Play smiles in a flirtatious way.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“04 INTERNAL PLAY”
SEGMENT 69
“UNDERSHARN”

ZARANTYR 26, 989   

“Listen Play-  I don’t care if your family and the royal family are best friends-   When I tell you something- you LISTEN.” Snarls the Dark lantern trainer.
“Sigh… okay okay.” Says the rookie Lantern John Play.
“This job is easy, thus why you get to tag along, but the area is dangerous.   Behind this door is a set of stairs that leads below the towers, below Sharn.   It even goes below the Cogs.   This area is called Undersharn for obvious reasons.  It is full of hidden passageways, rooms and places dangerous to the unknowing.” Continues the veteran lantern code-named Render.

“Who built these?  What is their use?” asks the young Play trying to be a good attentive student.

“Most of these were built by people before we built Sharn.   Some say it was the goblins that built them.  As Sharn was built, sections of their old city were buried or hidden.   Over time people found them and the tunnels that connected them.   Modern age criminals and the unholy rollers use them to work in secret.”

“Unholy….” Questions Play thinking about a new student in his surveillance class named Jasmine.

“Cults boy.   Don’t you read the Sharn Inquisitive?   Evil folk worshipping demons, devils and other unnatural creatures.  These people are scarier than the Thrane or Karrnathi forces.  They thrive down here. The darkness, seclusion and mystery of the place.  They thrive.”

“So I assume there are undead here also.”

“Vampires.   Many vampires hide here by day.”

They reach the bottom of the stairs and Render raises a hand and makes a hard fist.  The signal to shut up and get ready.  Render moves away and there is a faint muffled grunt in the darkness.   He then steps out into the limits of the darkvision spell and they go further down.  Deeper into Undersharn.  Play steps over the body of a human dressed in black clothes and holding a crossbow.

Play senses Render’s change in attitude.   Then he hears it.   Chanting.   Play tries to understand it.  But between the echo and being a strange language he cannot.    Quietly they move down a corridor and see dim flickering light ahead of them.   

“Who-“ Play begins.

Render hisses at him to signal his need to be silent.

They pass one last corner and see it all.   Render grows concerned.  Before them is a large open chamber.  Eight people dressed in black robes raise and drop their out stretched arms while chanting.  In the center are a fire and woman barely dressed and a man holding a red glowing sword.

“Cultist?” suggests Play

“Back up?” adds Play.

“No time, to save her we have to act.    This is what I want you to do rookie.” He begins.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“04 INTERNAL PLAY”
SEGMENT 70
“MAXIMUS TABOO”

BARRAKAS 10 ,997   

John Play trained as a Breland Dark lantern and King’s Sword during the closing years of a 100 year war.   As a spy and assassin he developed many skills that can be used well as a sell-sword and hero for hire.   Never being very serious in life, he was released from the government as an official agent but they still call on him at times.   Otherwise, he helps his many friends or hires himself out to people in need with nowhere else to go.  He is stationed in Sharn but travels nearly everywhere.

We pick up on his adventures shortly after his return from “vacationing” in the islands.   A merchant is searching for his son.   The boy was traveling in certain circles that most would consider dangerous or at least unwise.  Various night clubs or Dream Lily shops in Sharn.   The law of Sharn does not consider this an issue worth their time or resources.  The merchant is also not a very rich one.   Through a contact, the merchant met Play and has convinced him to help.

Play is on his way into the area of the Lower Menthis Plateau.  Fierce Holdhearer, age 17, often came here looking for the things teenage boys look for.   Fun, excitement, some danger and anything else taboo.   Speaking of Taboo, Play is looking for Maximus Taboo.  Maximus is a changeling bard that wanders from club to club here.   He hopes he may be able to help.

Play enters Lucky Nines Casino.   This casino is a must go place in the Firelight District.   Everything is powered by magic.   At first glance, trays of drinks seem to float from the bar to the tables.  On closer inspection, one can see the faint ripple of air that is an Unseen Servant.  Play sits and asks for the house special- The Rainbow.    It is a strong but sweet drink that magically changes color every minute or so.   He listens to the bard whom is singing about Breland adventurers caught up in a battle between aberrations and the rangers of Eldeen.   He knows this tale well.   He was one of the Breland people.  Once the bard finishes he moves to sit by him.  The bard is an elf with long blond hair and white and gold clothes.

“It gets better every time.” Play says to the bard as a drink “floats” to him.

“Johnny boy-  how goes it kid?” calls out the bard as he gets up and gives Play a big hug and a rub of the hair.   Play never liked the nickname and really dislikes the invasion of personal space with the changeling.  But the bard has a way of learning what is happening on the streets and thus has use of him.

“Taboo or should I call you something else?” asks Play as he takes a moment to sit back on his stool.  Something else that unnerves Play about Taboo is he is bi-sexual.  There are days where invasion of personal space takes on new meaning.

“Today you may call me the fabulous Fen Huemean of Aundair.    What brings you to Firelight?  Looking for company?” He says with a smile and a curious twinkle in his eye.

“No.  I’m working.  A merchant lost his son to the streets near here.   I was wondering what you may know or have heard rumors of.”

“What kind of interests did the boy have?”

“His father suspected the boy was dabbling with Dream Lily while having fun at the taverns.”

“Sounds like many fallen angels of Sharn.   The boys and girls come to Sharn with dreams of fame and riches and find themselves here and soon cannot escape.   Kinda sad.   I have a song about it I’m working on.   I suspect you know the taverns so you are looking for Dream shops.   I know two that cater to young people too innocent or naïve to know better.”

“Excellent.    Any news or rumors I should know about?”

“The usual.   Though it seems people dappling with fiends is on the increase.   Dangerous stuff.”

“That’s what makes it so attractive.   So where are these Dream lily shops?”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“04 INTERNAL PLAY”
SEGMENT 71
“DREAM LILY”

BARRAKAS 10 ,997   

Play remembers his one experience with Dream Lily.  It started as an herbal drink used by healers to ease one’s pains.   The problem with it is the drink is psionic in nature.  It messes with the brain and perception.   It is easy to drink too much as it connects with the brain and the consumer’s memories immediately.   The first sip tastes like water with a slightly bitter after taste that quickly leaves.  With the second sip to eternity the drink tastes like whatever the consumer most desires to drink.

With too much consumption, pain and mental stress disappear.  It was widely used by House Jorasco to treat war veterans whom were mentally scarred from the horrors they witnessed or were forced to do in the name of their country.   Breland made the drink illegal after seeing the beginning of abuse by soldiers.   Other countries are strongly considering following Breland’s example.

As such, the Dream Lily has become an “it” item for the young and wealthy.   Many places offer it in secret.   Some are more dangerous than others.   Some purposely get the rich addicted to it and if payments are not made then threats of withholding the drug are made and also contacting loved ones of the use.

Play may not understand the need for the drug and their economic means but accepts them.    He has ignored much more dangerous things- so don’t judge him poorly.

The first stop is a hidden room in the back of the Red Eye.   A bugbear with one red eye (effect from a magical attack by a customer) serves the illegal drink secretly.   All one says is their drink of choice and the word “Plus” after it.   It is the understood password to receive the Dream Lily.   Play instead says 
“Fierce Holdhearer” and “Dream Lily”.   When he hears a gruff insulted remark Play throws the goblinoid through the secret door.    Everyone leaves the bar that can, the rest merely stare in disbelief.

After making the Bugbear have a red and a black eye, Play leaves.   The next stop is “Tavern of Rolling Dice.”

Play isn’t sure how to do this one.   Taboo hinted that this tavern is protected by the crime family of Boromar.   There is little that is as dangerous as angering a city full of halfling rogues and thieves.  Inside he spots a few tables where they play games of chance with dice.   No doubt magically touched in the house’s favor.

Two of the halflings inside watch Play carefully as he wanders to the bar.  He decides to be blunt without tossing anyone.  “Fierce Holdhearer.”

“Never heard of him.”

Play smiles.   He has played this game before as a government agent and as a hero for hire.  He places a gold piece down.  “Fierce Holdhearer” he repeats.   “Had some bad habits.   I’m not here for that.   I’m merely looking for him.”

The halfling sweeps the coin off the table so quickly Play nearly misses it.  “Fierce Holdhearer?”

Two more coins.  “A merchant’s son.”

“OH!  That Fierce Holdhearer.” The coins are gone.  “Used to come in occasionally.   Have not seen him in two nights now.”

“Alone? Or did he come with a friend or bar mate?”

The halfling waits.

Another coin is placed and disappears.  “Loner until recently.   Bad news that new friend of his.”

The halfling waits.

“That makes five.” And he puts a coin down.

“Sirius Conners.  Drugs and some say other things.   Fiendish things.   Hear he has a private party in Undersharn once a month or so.”

“Where can find him?”

“Five for the boy.  Now you ask about someone new…….”

Play is aggravated by the halflings greed but all of this gold so far came from Killian ir ’Shire’s personal cache of wealth that he no longer needed suddenly when Play was on vacation.  He places 5 coins down to speed it up hoping he will not be ripped off.

The halfling eyes Play shortly before taking the money.  “Sirius tends to contact the young kids and shortly they are never seen again.   Rumor has it Ginger, his girlfriend, will be in tonight.”   Play doesn’t even see the coins disappear this time.   Being that Ginger is a new subject, he hopes another coin will not leave him for the information he needs.

“What does Ginger look like and how do you know she will be in tonight?”

The halfling smiles.  It is clear he is wondering if he can collect more money for a new individual but decides he has pushed this person too far already.   The stranger looks like he could be trouble.  “Comes in every three days.  Usually dressed to lure weak willed males into buying her drinks.”

“favorite drink?”

“Aundairan wine.  Elven make.”

“Thank you kind sir.   Now for the drinks I just paid for.” Play says with a smile.

The halfling smiles and whistles as he ignores the suggestion.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“04 INTERNAL PLAY”
SEGMENT 72
“FOLLOW THE BIMBO”

BARRAKAS 10 ,997   

Two women matching the halfling’s description come in before Ginger does.   Another ten gold was spent buying them drinks before determining they were not Ginger… well at least THE Ginger Play was looking for..

Finally a woman dressed in only Shadow Weave for a top comes in.   It’s hard to miss her.  The rest of her outfit is green with bits of silver hi-lights.   Her hair is a silver touched blonde.   Play immediately understands how the young guys fall for her.

She orders a wine which a lone young male ½ elf offers to pay for.  The halfling walks over and nods to play that this is Ginger.   He hesitates hoping for an additional gold piece.   Play slowly shakes his head in disapproval and puts down a copper piece extra from his bar bill.

He goes outside and waits for her.   A bit of rain drops but not much.   Several moons draw to fight for illumination through the silvery clouds.   It’s a spooky night.   The kind predators of all types come out to feed.   Tonight, he only wants Sirius or if necessary- Ginger.

Shortly Play sees her leaving the building with the young man.   He looks very comfortable with her and makes Play wonder if they knew each other before this night.    Either way, she should lead him to the mystery man and thus the boy.    She crosses from building to building in the shadows.  It begins to drizzle again which annoys Play a bit.   Then they disappear into a doorway.  Looking at the base of the tower they are going up.   Play hurries over to follow her further.   Three levels up they enter her apartment.

Play feels sleazy at this point.   But it’s part of the job.

About two hours later they have changed clothes.   No more sexual clothing for Ginger.   They have matching black over coats on and boots.  They walk past him as he pretends to be steading himself from too much drink.   They cross a walkway connecting to another tower then down further.   Play notes that they seem to be sneaking around now.   Silly them.

They step under the stairway and Play waits so as not to draw attention to him.   He hears a latch open then a door shut.  It is locked from inside.   It is nothing to open the lock but they also dropped a bar on the other side.   Frowning, Play removes an incredibly strong and stiff wire with a hook on the tip.  He carefully works it through the door jamb to the bar.  Once he hooks it, he has to raise his arms over his head to pull the bar off the supports on the other side.  The wooden bar thuds to the stone floor when it fails to keep the door barred from entry.   Hoping no one heard the sound; he carefully replaces the board and puts on his newly acquired mask.

The whites of the eye slits turn green and Play have 120ft Dark Vision.

 The doorway leads to a storage area within the base of the tower.   Looking carefully, he sees where a shelf has been recently moved.   The secret door leads to stairs that go down.  “Undersharn” thinks Play in a clear whisper.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“04 INTERNAL PLAY”
SEGMENT 73
“UNDERSHARN’S CITIZENS”

BARRAKAS 10 ,997   

Play easily avoids several of the creatures and threats of Undersharn’s upper most levels.  Dire rats, basic and primal traps (built by goblins?), and a poisonous hunter spider of advanced size.  Play wonders how Ginger and the man with her escape these dangers.   Or maybe they are releasing or controlling them?     Something to consider.

Another 100ft deeper, a woman and a man walk down a stairway over a molten metal cauldron.  Several warforged work the Cannith owned factory.  They are building metal structures for large items.  They go deeper yet… with Play following.

Ginger and the man are followed by another three at this point, two vampires and a Dhampir.  “It’s them again.  What should we do?” asks Mania (Siberys seven Storyhour).

“Nothing.  We only watch as commanded by our queen.”

“Very well.  But it’s very boring”

Play creeps closer in the darkness.  He can hear something but can’t place it.   But he feels he knows what it is.  Chanting.

He sees a young man guarding a door but seems very preoccupied with the ongoing behind the door.  It is easy for Play to take him down without alerting anyone.  He checks the door… unlocked and no noticeable magical entrapments.

He opens the door and finds……

Damned cultists and a young woman in the center.  She is chained by her wrists from the ceiling.  She seems drugged.  There are about twelve cultists plus the leader whom stands by the girl.

Play removes his bow and ponders what to do as the chanting increases in volume and intensity.  For the first time the Dark Lantern notes there are large doors behind the girl.    The door begins to open with a rumble.  Smoke and bits of fiery ash fill the now open doorway.   =what is it mortal worm?=

The chanting continues quietly as the lead cultist calls out to the summoned creature.  “I have a request of you and our master.  In return I have a sacrifice for you.   You may do with her as you wish if you agree to our request.” 

Red glowing eyes appear about ten feet above the floor in the smoke filled room.  “oh crap.”   Play quietly says to himself to reassure his nervous self.  He wishes he had his entire adventuring pack on him.   Several potions right now would be good.

=The request- quickly= snarls the creature within their minds…. Including Play’s.

“We have need of your might and influence in Black Pit.   We hope to free your master’s brother.”

I’ve heard enough thinks Play as he releases an arrow into the room aiming for the eyes.   Suddenly there is a grunt and a growl.   It steps forward and Play is uncertain what he faces.   It looks like a large black minotaur but he knows it is not.    It reaches out and grabs the woman and pulls at her.  The chains hold her arms over head still.   Two more arrows the creature with a third being redirected by hitting the chains that hold the woman.   =Interloper=  and the creature pulls her free of the chains and turns its back on him.    Her two bloody arms swing wildly within the chains as the very air glows where she hung.   The cultists have stopped chanting and look for the source of the arrows.   Even as Play prepares to give chase 16 small misshaped creatures begin to emerge from the glow.   “Dretch!” Play calls out as he recognizes the creatures from his teachings.

Play tries to watch the black minotaur leave, the cultists while identifying which is Ginger and where the cannon fodder is going.  He downs two of the demons which after taking enough damage disappear with a burst of sickly thick smoke.   He begins to run to the right side tunnel hoping to run into Ginger.   Instead it deadends.   “Damn!”    He returns and finds everyone is gone.   Only one hanging arm remains (Dretch took the other as a snack ) .

“Black Pit.    Why Black Pit?” Play says with his head down in disbelief.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“04 INTERNAL PLAY”
SEGMENT 74
“TRAVEL TO THE PIT”

BARRAKAS 17 ,997   

It takes a day to set up the arrangements and two days to travel to the area of Black pit by Electric Rail.  He gets off in Hatheril and then must ride in from there.  It takes another few days to reach the Black Pit on the other side of the Black Cap Mountains.

The rising fumes and smoke mark where to go.   Play remembers a few things about the area.   Black Pit itself is a deep crack in the earth.  Creatures most vile live here within its walls and depth.   Most everyone avoids the area thus why many outlaws have come here.  So many that they created a small trade town here.   A dangerous town.

Why come here?

The trail became cold looking for Ginger and the boy.  They spoke of Black Pit and quite frankly, he dislikes fiends enough to want to disrupt their plans.

Play looks above and sees an airship floating by an opening to a valley.   Many people and supply tents are below.   Curious but deciding it is not of his concern, Play passes it by (see Storm Dragon novel series) and continues towards Black Pit.

As he enters the town many people check him out.   Few come here that are not able to defend themselves well.  Play notices many less common races here.  Orcs, ½ Giants and many Teiflings.  Most avoid direct eye contact with Play.  Most of the buildings have small windows.  And many of these are either barred, closed or if no visible means of defense is there- magically protected.  Or it is to keep out the smell.   Though still about a mile away from the true pit, the smell of sulfur is strong. 

John Play continues on horseback to the safest looking tavern he can find.   It has the mark of Ghallanda on the sign, a good sign.  Two halflings on a raised platform behind the counter welcomes Play.  The room is basic and on the top floor.   Metal bars cover the window.    From the window, he can see the rising fumes. 

Play decides to begin looking for Fierce Holdhearer.  He begins with a tavern.  It is a great place for rumors and general mischief discovery.  He begins with a place called The Last Bone.  It is a dirty and nasty place with saw dust on the floor and cheaply made furniture.  It has Teiflings and several other planar appearing people within it. 

After four hours and too many drinks (watered down) Play learns very little of great use.   It is agreed there are questionable activities here, he has not found any evidence of Fierce Holdhearer or the cultist from Sharn.

He decides to try one last thing, he has a few “friends” here.  They are however in hiding so finding them won’t be easy.   His first choice- Tetherstone.    A dwarf soldier from Wroat that defied the Breland government during the war.

Assuming his drinking habits have not changed, Tetherstone loved his dwarven ale.  In his wanderings, he had seen a dwarven tavern decides to begin his new search there.  He finds the place several blocks down.  “Onatar’s Brew”  

He walks into the doorway and stops to look around.  The place is rowdy.   It is full of dwarves and again…. Very rowdy.    A few dwarves note Play’s entrance but the others are too busy drinking and being rowdy.    Play wants to join in…. even though it is only about fifth bell in the afternoon.   Then he sees what he was looking for- a dwarf trying to sneak out the back.

Play moves quickly to follow but a few dwarves just happen to “get in the way” either by stumbling into his path or spilling a drink on him.   Play avoids it all but is delayed.   He goes out the back and looks around.  Tetherstone is moving through a crowd to the right.   Play follows.

Tetherstone weaves in and out of the crowd then takes cover in an alley.  He peeks out to see if anyone is still following him.   Seeing no one he turns to escape deeper into the alley.

“Hello Tetherstone.  I assume Breland still has a warrant for your arrest?”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“04 INTERNAL PLAY”
SEGMENT 75
“DAMNED DEMONS”

BARRAKAS 17 ,997   

Good ol’ Tetherstone.   He was a decent soldier but enjoyed his ale too much.    He was wanted for questioning involving a possible Thrane intelligence issue.  He got drinking and a Thrane spy got past him.   Caused a lot of havoc.  He ran for it in fear of prison and disappeared.  The day of Mourning occurred and he was forgotten.    Too bad he never knew.

However, he did give me the info I was hoping for.    There has been recent activity involving people from Sharn this week.    He had heard it involved slave trafficking as there were several people tied and with hoods over their heads.    With further prodding, I found out the place where they are staying has a history of cult events.    As good of a place to start as any.

I go back to my room.   I check the lock to my room.   I replaced it with one of my own.   Someone tried to pick it.   I’m sure it proved quite shocking to them that I don’t care for thieves in my unattended room.   I get something to eat and wait for darkness.

As Play steps outside he spots a woman dressed in a dark gray cloak.  Something about her catches his attention but he can’t place it.   He holds the door open for her. “Beauty first.”

She gives a frown and rushes past him.   Play hopes his charm isn’t wearing off.  He steps out to see where she has gone and cannot spot her in the darkness.   He decides to slip his mask over his face and finds he still cannot spot her.   “I guess she was in a hurry.” He says to himself with a shrug and goes into the darkness himself.

On the outskirts of the town he finds the old broken cart that was a marker for the entrance.  Looking around he walks around the cart and spots the old tree.   He also spots the guard waiting against the tree.  Play sneaks around the tree to surprise the man.  Instead the man surprises him.  Sleeping.   A quick check and Play sees the man has a bruise developing on his head.   He was recently KOd.  Curious.

Play moves past the tree and sees the trail he was told to take.  It leads to a small pond and a ruined cabin.  Next to the cabin is a woodshed…. With the door slightly open.   Play looks around him as he enters the shed.   A trap door in the floor is open and he goes down.

The tunnels below are damp and muddy.  Many people have been using it and recently.   Play moves down the hall and hears the ever familiar chanting of cultists.   He moves quietly past several locked doors.   The chanting is coming from a room to the right.   He can see the back of a cloaked person whom is chanting while raising their arms up and down.

“Damned Cultists” he whispers to himself.   Staying to the shadows, he moves slowly closer to the main chamber.   The smell of sulfur and brimstone is there.  “damned demons.” He whispers silently to himself. 

There is no way to spy on the cultist to look for Fierce Holdhearer.   The way the hallway enters allows no angels and limited shadows.   So….. let’s live it up.

Play pulls out both magical clubs.   He has no idea what is within the room and really doesn’t care at the moment.

He stands straight and carries the clubs so that they are out of sight behind his fore arms.  He calmly walks out into the light and it is not until he passing the first cultist he is seen.   There are about dozen again.  There is a lead cultist (looks like the same one as before) and two prisoners.   And yup- that same black skinned creepy looking minotaur.

“Hi.  Oh am I interrupting something?   Love what you’ve done with the place.   ‘Allo mino demon guy.  Miss me?”

=For a human you have either no brains or incredible courage.  It matters little to me.= the creature sends out telepathically.  The cultist all stop and lower their arms and hiss and curse at the intruder.   The prisoners do little.  Drugged?

“Look, I don’t like these kinds of parties.   I am merely looking for .  Fierce Holdhearer,  His dad wants him home for dinner.  Is he here?”  Play whirls out his clubs and spins them in a way that is hard to follow and to show off.

“Take.The. Sharn. Idiot. Down.”  The head cultist snarls word by word in a state of pure fury.

As the cultist begins to circle Play the summoned creature looks away.  =She is here=

Suddenly a large swirl of energy opens up and dozens of Dretch waddle out in a hurry.  They form a wall between the minotaur demon and Play with the cultists.

As Play is about to begin taking down the robed men and women another person joins the battle in a hurry.  A cloaked woman with twin short swords rushes silently at the wall of Dretch.

Play is bummed.  The center of focus is no longer on him.  Who else is crashing this party?


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“04 INTERNAL PLAY”
SEGMENT 75
“THE ROYAL EYE- ARCADIA”

BARRAKAS 17 ,997   LATE AT NIGHT

Several of the cultist are uncertain whom to attack, the over confident man or the charging woman?  As such some converge on Play while others merely stand between her and their leaders.   Play begins to attack when he recognizes the woman, or at least her cloak- the woman from the inn.  He takes one cultist in the process.  If the woman recognizes him or cares, she doesn’t express it.  She merely takes down the first cultist standing in her way.  The demon roars in anger and summons other fiends to do his bidding- dozens of Dretch begin to pour out of the portal.

The leader of the cultist now glows as a shield spell has been applied to him.  He decides to take a risk and castes a spell onto the very portal the demon has opened.  It isn’t closing. Pushed by the fear of the demon and the masses of dretch, the cultists attack the two intruders.  Some have no weapons and merely hope to grab and/or entangle them.  Others have small daggers.  Play avoids the attacks but the woman takes a slight cut across the arm.  She doesn’t seem to register it having happened.  He swings his clubs taking down two more and she begins to also do the same.   The demon begins to make his demands of the summoned underlings ignoring the fact his portal remains open.  Faint outlines of pillars with faces can be seen on the other side.

“So the forces of Breland and Aundair both come to smite me?   So be it.    Die government lackeys!  Die!” and the cultist calls up a spell and sets it free.  The cultists stop and before they can scream out a protest a fireball erupts within their midst.   The two intruders skillfully turn and use the cultist to shield themselves from the blast.  The cultists however are not so lucky and die in a screaming mass of heat and fire.  The Dretch are just outside of the blast as they have just now reached the sides of the cultist sorcerer’s side.  

“Only sick bastards kill their own men like that.” And he attacks the cultist. The woman rushes at the lesser fiends as they waddle up.  She kills the first in line immediately.

=Arcadia you bitch of a human and elf – I did not expect it to be you hunting these lowly mortals= and with that the creature points in her direction.  Energy swirls of blue, green and white sprout behind her and lashes out at her.  The energy swirls strike her but do not deter her at all.

Despite the strike, the cultist castes a spell aimed at Play.  Black strands leak up through cracks in the stone at Play’s feet.  Then suddenly the strands burst forth as tentacles and attempt to capture Play.  Play squirms around the reaching and grasping magical black tentacles.  Play swings out and strikes the cultist several times in rapid succession while seemly dancing around the magic effect.  The woman crushes the ugly head into the massive humpback of the fiend before her.  She then steps up to another cultist that stands with the sorcerer leader.  The large black minotaur laughs as it looks into the portal.  Something or someone is on the other side.  Its shadowy appearance resembles a humanoid with many swinging tentacles on its arms and body.

The sorcerer tries to step back into the mass of the dretch.   Play is pressing him to hard and knows he will not last long against this man from Sharn.  And with that Play strikes and breaks the spellcaster’s hand then with a powerful uppercut sends the mage into the mass of fiends with a blood spray.   The tentacles recede back into the ground with the summoner defeated.  Wishing to destroy more fiends but knowing the remaining cult leader is more dangerous, the woman concentrates her attacks on him.  The blades bite deep into his flesh as he raises his arms in defense.   Bleeding greatly from her attack, he falls back into the mass of Dretch with a shriek of pain and panic.  The dretch attack in mass.  She kills one as it circles her.  Play misses with a curse to misfortune.  One manages to strike him.  The one’s on her seem more driven and they score several hits on her.  She grunts but remains upright then smiles.
=Welcome Serrex and Derrex= the fiend says to two more creatures that step through a portal as it closes.  The only clothing the male and female creatures wear are dozens of chains that swing and swirl as they move.  Neither Play nor the woman can see them behind the large dark horned demon.

Both Play and her take down another lesser fiend and hope to get to their goals- Play the prisoners, she to the main fiend.  Play confuses the lowly dretch as he shifts and sidesteps them while attacking.  She merely tries to force her way through and several more strike her.  Their attacks begin to ware her down.  She takes several more hits as the fiends swarm her.  Play spins and weaves as he can.   He takes a few minor hits but knows he needs to get some space.   =Die children of Siberys= the minotaur fiend calls out in their minds.

“Vile beast- you shall die tonight!” the woman finally speaks.  She picks up the intensity and moves closer.  Play matches her as best as he can.  She clearly has great fighting skills and a hatred of the fiends.  At this point Play can see the creature better and wishes he couldn’t.   The black “fur” is really 1000’s of crawling dark scorpions that cover its body.  The creature reaches into his chest and pulls out many of the writhering scorpion and throws them at Play.  “Ugh! That’s creepy and disgusting!” he calls out as the scorpions rain about him.

The two chained covered creatures step up and watch the melee.  As they were not summoned, they do not need to act in the fiend’s defense but still- they enjoy a good fight.  Both throw back their upper bodies as if bursting free of their chains.  Chains strike out from each of them.  Play sidesteps the attacks but the woman is barely struck by one. Play is impressed by her ability to take a hit.

Breaking through the dretch, Play and the woman both go after the minotaur scorpion fiend.  The damned cultist has left and taken the hostages with him.  Each strike the fiend.  Play’s strike knocks many scorpions off the body as her short sword sinks in and many scorpions seem to merely fold up on themselves and fall off.    Angered, it blinks out using a spell leaving the chain covered creatures behind- the portal already closed.  It is not their fight so they look for a means to escape but cannot.   The dretch, still under the agreement with the minotaur to attack press on from behind to trap the two mortals.

Play dances about and strikes out suddenly at the chain fiend before him.  His magical clubs strike through its supernatural defenses and the creature grunts in pain.  The chains sag and still as it stumbles back.  She seems to move faster than before as she attacks her creature.   Bits of chain fall off the creature as she repeatedly stabs it with her twin short swords.  She turns to Play’s target before even checking if hers was truly dead.

Play pauses for a moment as he thought he saw Kerri d’Orien face under the chains but knowing it is nothing but a fiendish trick strikes out anyway.   The creature falls back as the woman clears out the last of the dretch.

The woman cleans her blades and addresses Play.   “Well struck Dark lantern.  I am Arcadia of the Royal Eyes of Aundair.”   She never raises her face to meet his look as she checks the floor for survivors.  Seeing none, she places her blades back.

“I knew they trained their agents specifically to deal with the Demon Waste but that was still impressive.”

“Save it.  What are you doing here anyway?”  She says with a sense of annoyance.

“Uh- this IS still Breland soil we are on.   The real question is what are YOU doing here?”

“Killing fiends.  Obvious I thought.”  She kicks the body of the cultist that fell.  The fiend’s bodies are beginning to bubble and melt already.

“I am looking for a young man named Fierce Holdhearer.  His father thought him taken by these cultist.  I want to free him and return him.”

“Fierce Holdhearer?  Too late.  He is here on his own.”

Play looks at her waiting for a reason she knows this.

“I arrived before you.  I went through their ledgers first.  He came here on his own.  Lucky for you, he has been chosen for a special ritual that is not tonight.  Nice strike on the Daraka by the way.”  She finally looks him in the eyes (well the eye slits of his mask anyway).  He will be back or if you wish- follow me to strike him down forever.”

“It would be rude of me not to accept your invite.” Says Play as he looks around at the dissolving bodies of the dead fiends- most of which she killed.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“04 INTERNAL PLAY”
SEGMENT 76
“DRAGON’S CROWN”

BARRAKAS 21 ,997   

After spending a lot time going over equipment and drinking healing potions, the two of them check out of the tavern and head south.  There are no rail systems or Orien roads to this area.  They are headed to the Dragon’s Crown.   Play has been here once before but as a tourist.   He was curious about the circle of stone pillars said to have magical abilities.  According to Acadia, they do.  They act as a dimensional doorway.  The time and chants used depict which doors are opened.  Sometimes it is the Fey plane of the Twilight Forest, other times to other planes.

The books she found suggested they are summoning something big.  The ritual they broke up was a minor warm up.   If it bothers either one of the government agents it doesn’t show.

The trip takes two days by mage-bred horses.

It is dusk when they arrive in the valley.  They need to climb the foothills onto the rocky tops where the Dragon’s Crown is.  They climb and climb.  As the night sky darkens, Play notes several moons are full tonight.   Stranger yet, the full moons are centered with four other moons being ½.  Two moons per side.   Weird but somehow seems to make sense.   Its cultist we’re talking about after all.

A gentle rain begins as they reach the top.  Strangely enough, the pillars are glowing a dark purple color.  There is something in the wind that is rising.   Murmurs or even chanting?   The two government agents scout the area.  There are many cultists here and the scorpion covered demon is also here.    

They get closer but do not rush in.  The odds are against them.  Play pulls out his bow first.   “Here we go folks.” Says Play as he pulls back the string of the bow.

Seven cultists drop.  The ritual continues but now the Daraka demon turns to them.  He tries to summon more of the weakling foot soldiers but none hear his call.  Instead he calls to his own master.   Beside him the air ripples and a tall serpentine figure slithers through wielding many weapons with many arms.

“Oh crap.” Says Play.

“A Marilith….. interesting.” Says Acadia.

A portal is opening beside the woman-serpent-demon.  Three lumbering hulks of demons stride through.  She points at the Royal Eye and Dark Lantern and the creatures charge at them.

“Hezrou” Arcadia comments.

“Hell of a party you brought me to crash.”

“If you wish to leave then go.” Says Arcadia as she pulls more arrows out to fire.  Both have problems hitting with their arrows.   The two arrows that do strike seem to do little if any damage to the charging creatures.  Arcadia’s arrows continue to do little to the demons.   Play continues to have the same result.  “I hate creatures like this.” Grumbles Play as he begins to back up.  A few more moments then the creatures will be onto them.

=Rip and Tear= snarls one creature in their minds.

=Eat and Consume= growls another.

=We will eat your Souls= grunts the third untouched by the magical arrows.

The two switch to their melee weapons and prepare for the upcoming melee attack by the Hezrou brutes.

Play begins his irradiate moves that distract and confuse foes.  Arcadia merely readjusts the grip on his swords and watches the creatures come at them.   The rain picks up and rumbles of thunder in the distance can be heard over the strange sounds from the monuments of the Dragon’s Crown.

Play dodges then strikes hard with his magical club.   The brute walks directly into the strike.  Arcadia swings wildly missing as much as she hits.  Two attack Play but have trouble striking the ever moving target.   Arcadia and her demon trade blows.  One of the creatures bites down on Play’s shoulder.  Play swings as hard as he can and drives his club into the eye and into the innards.  He nearly loses his grip on the club as the beast howls and begins to melt away.  Arcadia’s demon wobbles as she has cut the gut several times. “keep going Brelander!” she yells. Then is struck very hard as the creature relieves she is about to defeat it.  And she does as Play misses as he readjusts to fighting the second demon.  The two then team-up on the last one.   Play easily strikes at it with his confusing weaving and ducking and her savagery with the two short swords is unstopped.  The creature drops.

“Good for a warm-up” says Play checking on his shoulder.  She is already searching her pack for healing potions.    “In a moment we enter the real battle.” She swears.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“04 INTERNAL PLAY”
SEGMENT 77
“THE REAL BATTLE”

BARRAKAS 21 ,997   

As they return to the Dragon’s Crown the rain has picked up further and flashes of lightning are in the distance.  The cultist seem not to notice this any more than the seven killed cultist before.  Two more cultists have joined the ceremony and stand in the center.   Swirling energy hovers between them.  Outside of the circle the Marilith and Daraka still watch.

“The ritual is not complete.  We still have time.”

“As the current demon expert here, should we go after the snake woman and minotaur or disrupt the show and take down the two in the center?” Play suggests.

She sighs in frustration.  Her anger and hatred of the demons is quelled only by the thought of what may come through this portal if not closed.  “Very well… it would be wise to stop this from going any further.”

Arcadia drops one cultist and Play’s target drops to her knees…. At least she screamed like a woman.  This action gets the full attention of the demons outside of the circle.   =remove them from my sight= calls out the serpent woman.  

The minotaur demon looks up at them then disappears with a flash.   Guessing what is happening Arcadia turns to defend herself from behind and Play rolls to the opposite direction. The Daraka teleports between them swinging but has no target to strike.  “I have waited a long time for this!” screams out the woman whom immediately goes on the attack.  Play also goes low as she goes high.  One leg collapses under its weight but it still strikes out.  It strikes Arcadia several times still.  She attacks but does little to overcome its scorpion shelled defense.  Play hits it again spraying the supernatural small black scorpions everywhere.  She finishes off the creature.  It staggers for one then a second step before it seems to fall apart.  A pile of scorpion and a minotaur skull remain.  Even these begin to dissolve in the rain.

Again, they shot the central cleric but this time she drops.   The portal screams and flares as if the storm itself erupted from it.   The Marilith snarls and hisses at them.  She ponders all of the possibilities of attacking or fleeing.   She decides to call up a wall of swirling blades to separate her from the two interlopers.

=You will pay dearly for this=

Lightning crackles nearby.  Play uses the flash as a distraction and moves into the darkness.   Her anger and hatred of the fiend keeps Arcadia there waiting for the demon to attack. The portal crackles now and seems to be out of control.  The Marilith laughs at the whole scene.  =The portal remains open mortals.  Where it leads to is all that remains uncertain=

Several arrows fire at the wall of blades and are stopped.  The demon laughs.  Play looks to the portal to her and back.  Then he hears a… voice.   It is singing…. He can hear it above the storm.   It is inviting him….. asking him to move closer to the ring.    He knows better but finds he has taken a step already towards the ring.    Several of the cultists that remained have also begun to walk to the portal.   One by one they are sucked in.   Play finds a rope is thrown around him.  Arcadia is trying to tie him to the closest obsidian pillar.   His feet strain against it but it is holding.  Arcadia likewise has a lifeline attached and holds on.    The Marilith laughs then quiets down.   She too is being drawn in.   Avoiding this any further, she teleports away.   The last of the living cultist walk into the portal and it closes. 

The light gives way and the compulsion to walk forward also leaves them.   They look to the downed cultists.   One is Ginger and the other the man she was with when Play followed.   He frowns under his mask.   Now he understands somewhat how they were not harassed by the creatures within Undersharn.

Arcadia rolls over and removes the cowls from the remaining cultist.   Fierce Holdhearer is one of them.    
Arcadia and Play go separate ways as dawn arrives.   He hopes he can get a cleric to prepare the body for travel.    He doesn’t feel compelled to take an airship or an Orien teleporter for him.   It’s a long way home.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“05 JUST PUSH PLAY”
SEGMENT 78
“DARK LANTERN KNIGHTS”

RHAAN 13 ,995   

DARK LANTERN KNIGHTS

THE HERO OF THIS TALE IS A MYSTERY MAN
HE FIGHTS FOR COUNTRY AND KING
HE WILL WIN NO MATTER WITH WHATEVER HE CAN
ANYTHING SO THAT HE MAY WIN
HE IS A BRELAND DARK KNIGHT

FROM THE WEST CAME THE RAPID DOGS
THEY SOUGHT TO KILL ALL OF BRELAND
FROM THE HIGH TOWERS OF SKYWAY TO THE LOWEST LEVEL OF THE COGS
MAN, WOMAN AND CHILDREN

THE GNOLLS HAD NO LACK OF POISON
THEIR TARGETS WERE EVER PLENTIFUL
THEY STRUCK WITH NO PLAN OR REASON
THEIR ENDS WERE NOT AT THE LEAST BEAUTIFUL
THEY AND THEIR THREAT NEEDED TO END

THE BRELAND KING TRIED IT ALL
HE SENT WANDS AND SWORDS
BUT THE DOGS CONTINUED TO MAUL
THE KING KNEW HE HAD TO PROVE HIS WORDS
HE HAD TO CALL IN HIS SECRET WARRIORS

Turning away from the ½ elf bard, John Play and Nadia return to their drinks.  “You did well today John.  You should be proud…. If not at least pleased.”

“But I had hoped to bring in the sorcerer alive.   I didn’t mean to kill him.” Says Play to his fellow Dark Lantern agent.

She thinks about this for a moment.  She tries not to use her powers of the mind to find out really is bothering him.   “The bard is good.   This is the third time I have heard of this tale.   It is about you I believe.   You were the one to take down Rapid and his Gnoll assassins.”

Play smirks despite himself.   “maybe…..”

“It is not that often one has a song sung about his life.  I would think it to be an honor.”

“You go on like life is a song or a melody.”

“It could be.  You with your wanton ways I would think would embrace this the most.”

“Wanton…?”

“It is no secret you are considered a loose cannon with our superiors.”

“Whatever.”

The bard continues with the tale.  Everyone cheers when it is over.  Play and Nadia even clap.  “Will this ever happen again?”

“Again?  What do you mean?”

“When I joined the Lanterns, it was to destroy the Venom.   I found our lives became intertwined. I hunted them and they hunted me.   Will I be hunted down by the next group of crazy wackos that I attack or somehow offend?”

“We can hope so-  life would become dull otherwise.”

The two drink quietly and the bard finishes a second song.   Play leaves to go to his apartment leaving Nadia behind.    She can’t help but to think and wonder about what the rookie said.   Once in, there is no leaving, and there is constant danger…. Even with the war coming to an end.   Before she can brood any further the bard begins a chipper song about a drunken man and the fey and she cannot help but to smile and laugh.    After all…. A Dark Lantern could be killed….assassinated at any given moment as Play has suggested.    Perhaps the student has taught the teacher something today.   Live life to the fullest…. It could be your last one.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“05 JUST PUSH PLAY”
SEGMENT 79
“THE MONSTERS OF RAWK”

RHAAN 3 ,997   19th BELL

The Citadel of Sharn is a looming and dark looking place.  It acts as a city prison and garrison.  It is also used by certain government groups in secret.   The Dark lanterns have a section of this area reserved for them.  Some live here working on information sorting and equipment building.   These agents and several others have been called here for an emergency meeting.

Seven men and women wait in the meeting room here.   Though they make brief eye contact with each other, none say anything.  They merely wait patiently.  The youngest seems the most nervous but says nothing following the lead of the other veteran Lanterns present.

A tall gaunt man and a dark haired woman enter the room.  Everyone quickly gets to their feet and gives a short bow of respect.  “Lanterns.  Please sit. Thank you for coming at such short notice.” Says the woman.  Her name is Nadia.  She is a Dark lantern with powers of the mind.   The man beside her is the local commander- Captain Vron.   He doesn’t look happy but then again, he never does.

“Before we start, allow me to introduce our newest Lantern.” He nods to the young man. “Thomas Zaire, born near Ardev.  His skills include magic and surveillance.   He then nods his head to each person here. “Cole, diplomatic specialist, Cue, artificer, Tarmac, Xen’drik connections specialist,  Thorn, Droaam specialist, Chadwick and Lucan who together oversee Undersharn.”

“Captain Viorr could not make it tonight.   The reason you were asked to come here and assemble involves news Thorn has found out through her contacts.   Agent Thorn- if you please.”

Dressed in black leather with a shadow weave top, the woman stands up again and steps forward to address everyone.  “A very reliable contact has informed me that a contract has been made to kill a high level government individual in Sharn tonight.   We have tightened security and arranged the most likely targets to be removed from public access.  Beyond this, we have little information.”

“What are we to do?” asks Tarmac.

“We are cover the city.  Watch for the assassins.”

“Easier said than done.” Adds Lucan.

“They will stand out.  Trust me.    They are the assassins of Rawk.   Many refer to them as THE MONSTERS OF RAWK.”

Several members give slight hints of fear and respect.   Rawk of Droaam is the training place of the country’s assassins and soldiers.  The stories of their brazen terror tactics are well known to everyone in the Dark Lanterns.

“We need to find the target and stop the violence and bloodshed that will certainly follow.”


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

MM, I spent the last 4 days reading all of this Story Hour.  I enjoyed the format, and the Eberron setting.  Was this a single-player game?    I'm tracking down your other Story Hours.  Thank you for pointing me here.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“05 JUST PUSH PLAY”
SEGMENT 79
“RATT”

RHAAN 3 ,997   21st  BELL

Sometimes you just have to *SCRATCH THAT ITCH*.  You just *TAKE A CHANCE* and say *ENOUGH IS ENOUGH*.   That’s me tonight.  I’m going out for a drink or two and see what kind of action is in Sharn tonight.  I considered going to the new club *INTRO TO SHAME* but decided to stay closer to home and go to The Dancing Dragon.  No matter what happens here I’m always *BACK FOR MORE*.   Guess maybe they are right, *I’M INSANE*.

Bloog, the newest front door bouncer doesn’t give me a *HARD TIME* at the front door.   I tend to stay until *LAST CALL* even though it gets the* BEST OF ME*.  The women come here to drink and* DANCE* which can *DRIVE ME CRAZY *with their *BODY TALK*.   If* I WANT A WOMAN* this is a good place to go.  But I’m tired of being a *WANTED MAN* and just want to relax and have a few drinks and laughs.  Inside, I see many have already had *A LITTLE TOO MUCH* as they are making up for a *LOST WEEKEND* which is fine with me.

“*WHAT’S IT GONNA BE*?” asks the elven waitress whom is new.  

“I could go for a dwarven ale.” Says Play still taking in the scene.  It’s *NO SURPRISE* that after an hour or two I feel like life is *AS GOOD AS IT GETS*.    The trip to see Kerri wasn’t that calming but this…. Is* CLOSER TO MY HEART*.   Several women try to pick Play up but he wants to relax.  The* BOTTOM LINE* is, he wants to have fun with no commitments, no fights, no *SCENE OF THE CRIME* reports to the city guard.  *WHAT I’M AFTER* is…. Uh-oh.

Looks like someone is starting a fight.  People are moving away and in some cases running away the front door.  I’m sure Bloog will deal with it.   I’m enjoying the show too much.  Then Play sees the source of the commotion – three short hairy humanoids wrapped in black strips of cloth and a tattered cape are scurrying around on the floor and jumping table to table.

*IT DOESN”T MATTER* where I go, from *CITY TO CITY*, trouble follows me. 

“Water room is too the back guys, Sewer is about forty or so floors down.”   Play looks about for a weapon or means of defense.  He came to relax, not fight for his life.

“You are John Play.   It is you we want. “Squeaks the middle Ratman.   The left side Ratman leaps from one table to another.  It breaks under his weight but he merely hops to the floor as if it were all planned.

“*ENOUGH*!” screams a beautiful ½ elf woman dressed to impress.  It is Jarrella, the owner of The Dancing Dragon.

The Ratmen never take their eyes off of Play but still tell her where to go.

“Guys, it’s not just that *SHE WANTS MONEY* to replace that table but I believe *YOU’RE IN TROUBLE* in general.  She owns this place and obviously feels you’re not meeting the dress code.  You’re* GIVIN’ YOURSELF AWAY* with those ratty and nasty smelling rags you are wearing.  I’m sure I can suggest some other worthy …places for you to get a drink or two.”   Offers Play beginning to wonder if the rumors of the bar and its owner are true.   He locks eyes with the center Ratman and knows its ALL OR NOTHING now.

The three Ratmen rogues spring at once even as Play kicks over a table and grabs a chair.  Jarrella begins to weave her arms up and seems to almost dance in place calling up magical energies placed within the tavern.  The stained glass Bronze Dragon begins to shimmer then peel free from the window behind Play.    The three Ratmen skid to a stop.

“*YOU SHOULD KNOW BY NOW* that you are *ONE STEP AWAY* from a world of pain.”

Two of the ratmen are cut off from Play by the activated Stained Glass Golem but one is not.  It charges Play again until in striking range.   It wisely stops knowing Play could try to use its own momentum against it and deal a possibly lethal strike.  

“So who hired you *RATT*?” scolds Play.  

“You have angered my master and for that you will die.” Hisses the hairy monstrous humanoid assassin.  

“Sounds like a misunderstanding, a *LACK OF COMMUNICATION*…. Or your boss is a jerk.”  As Play had hoped, this angers the creature whom attacks.  Play strikes out and hits it *BETWEEN THE EYES* with a strike of his fingers in an attempt to blind the creature.  It doesn’t.  They circle each other *ROUND AND ROUND* near the edge of the space where the Golem was.

The creature attacks and surprises Play as it redirects its strike from a nerve punch to a grab.   Play twists to throw the creature off but instead has his weight thrown off.  In a crazed and feral state, the creature continues to scratch at Play not seeing what is happening to them.   They fall out the open space of the window!

It is only now the creature realizes its folly.   “*LOOK OUT BELOW*!” calls Play as they fall two stories onto a bridge.  Being tangled in combat, neither can break their fall.  Wheezing, the ratman stumbles to its feet and sees Play is getting up also.  Not having its teammates to attack with, it turns and runs into the tower.

Play looks to a neighboring tower, his home, and decides he needs to get his weapons and equipment.  “What a Motley Crew of assassins I have to deal with.”


----------



## megamania

John Play and Siberys Seven are games I run.  I have done up the characters and tell the story while rolling out the success / failures and so on.  Its not a traditional Storyhour / game.  Creation Schema, Heroes of Eldeen, Wayfinders of the Floating Tower and The Hidden are traditional games played with friends and family.

Hope you continue to enjoy reading them.

If you read the other Storyhours, you may also note how each Storyhour relates or overlaps with each other.   Characters of this power level and importance should have interaction especially when much of their adventures are related to one master villain.


----------



## megamania

As you may have guessed by the last segment, the Monsters of Rawk have an underlining theme of rock bands I grew up on.   The villains Play will face are somehow related to the band with titles of their songs worked into the writing.    Something different and something I have wanted to do for years now from when I first developed John Play as a character.

I hope you enjoy.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“05 JUST PUSH PLAY”
SEGMENT 80
“MOTLEY CRUE”

RHAAN 3 ,997   21st  BELL

 “*SAME OL’ SITUATION*.” Mutters Play as he races up the stairs to his apartment to retrieve his equipment.  “*IN THE BEGINNING* of the night I’m relaxing and enjoying myself but by the end I’m* PUBLIC ENEMY #1*.”  Play reaches his floor and runs to his doorway while fishing out his keys. “*MISUNDERSTOOD*.   No one understands me is all.  Sigh.” And he enters his apartment.  While grabbing his magical belt of many Pouches that holds many of his potions and smaller tools of the trade he peers out the window to the Dancing Dragon.   The huge stained glass golem is inside out of sight and there are no signs of the ratmen assassins.  “*ON WITH THE SHOW*.” He says as he gathers his clubs and mask.
As he is about to leave he spots his bow.  “*USE IT OR LOSE IT*.” He comments as he grabs it with a plan in his mind.

Outside he spots an air taxi and waves for it while looking for ratmen assassins.   Seeing none, he runs to the craft. “*TAKE ME TO THE TOP*.” Play commands.   The startled pilot stares at the notched bow.  She mentally commands the ship to rise and Play watches at the Ratmen begin to appear.  There are more than three.  It’s a pack.

The pilot goes above Play’s apartment and the top levels which house Jorasco’s military care complex and then goes to another nearby tower.  Play notes the name of the craft-* NONA*.  “Don’t be *AFRAID*- I do this all of the time.  Don’t *DRIFT AWAY* too far.  I may* FIND MYSELF* in need of your help again. Here- *KEEP YOUR EYE ON THE MONEY* and he flips a gold piece to the pilot of Nona.  He spots a ratman sneaking out of *UNCLE JACK*’s tavern onto a bridge.  Play fires three arrows at it.  All hit but only one arrow did much damage.  The monstrous humanoid scurries across the bridge.  These three arrows embed themselves deeply into the ratman and make him stagger and twist from the impact (scored a crit with a bow!) but it keeps going for cover. “*WHAT’S IT GONNA TAKE?*!?” exclaims Play seeing the Ratman run for cover.  He releases another set of three arrows and the ratman drops.  Several more run at once across hoping to get by.  Play pulls out a special magic arrow.  Smiling he aims and says to no one special but himself- “*YOU’RE ALL I NEED* because this *BABY KILLS*.” The arrow strikes one ratman and explodes in fiery energy. “How’s that you *BASTARD*s?  *HOTTER THAN HELL*!”  Play pulls out another similar arrow and releases it again.  Boooooom!   “*LOUDER THAN HELL* also.”  He hopes this not only sends the assassins running away but also alerts the local law enforcement to arrive.  Play hears some screams from another bridge way and looks.    Several more ratmen are pushing through a crowd from *HOULIGAN’S HOLIDAY*.  

At this point Play has lost track of the original assassins and looks for them.  He can’t attack the new group in fear of hitting the by standers.   He looks back over his shoulder and finds the aircraft has left.  “Crap! *TONIGHT* is not my night.  Fearing becoming trapped, he looks for an exit from the tower.   The pilot of Nona dropped him off on a roof covering a balcony.   He carefully swings onto it and tries the door.  Locked!  “*ANYBODY OUT THERE*?” asks someone from inside. 

“Let me in!  I’m John Play of the Dark Lanterns.  I need immediate entry!” calls Play.

“How do I know you work for the king?  What are you doing on my balcony?  How did you get onto my balcony?”

Play decides he has no time for this.  He kicks in the door- hard.   It breaks open and strikes an older man in his night clothes holding a wand.  “I said Immediately!” Play rushes into the room.  The man calls for him to stop or he’ll use the wand.  “Go ahead- it’s a *FAKE*.”  Play recognizes him now.  He’s a merchant named *BRANDEN*.   He knows him because his daughter is a real *BEAUTY*.  Ah- *GIRLS, GIRLS, GIRLS*…. They have *LOOKS THAT KILL* but I can’t help myself.   The man just stands there blinking like he was *HYPNOTIZED*….. “How did he know?”

By time Play finds an exit out of the tower onto a bridge way he has put away his bow and pulled out a club and a wand.  I need to *FLUSH* these guys out again.  Using the Dancing Dragon for reference, Play goes to a series of stairs that lead down.  His plan has worked too well- three ratmen appear before him and two more step out from the shadows behind him.  “Crap!”

Meanwhile, several towers away, Lucan Stellos, a Dark lantern, spots *SMOKE IN THE SKY*.    He quickly turns and begins to make his way to the area hoping he is not too late to save the Breland official.

“Zap” calls Play a second time and another fireball strikes at the assassins ahead of him.   They have taken better cover this time.   The two ratmen behind him rush up now to attack.  Play was expecting this and steps forward to dodge the oncoming attacks.  Play turns and clubs the closest assassin.  Then finds him surrounded with nowhere to go by the five of them.    Play begins his usual combat methods of constantly moving making it hard for the creatures to hit him.  Several strike him still.   This pauses him a moment for additional attacks of opportunity for them.

Play quickly reasons that this is a bad situation.  He is surrounded by five experienced assassins.  Even he cannot survive this.   He can’t fight his way out of it so time to do what he does best- the impossible and unpredictable.  He does a backflip over the rail!  As he leaps three of the assassins strike him.

All five of the ratmen do not believe what just happened.  The lead ratman especially.  “I knew he had a *WILDSIDE* but this…..   hurry- we must find the body. 

Play knows the area but this is still a gamble.   Once he is sure the ratmen cannot see him clearly anymore he removes his last Potion of Fly that he got when in the Lhazaar islands and drinks it quickly.  He then concentrates on slowing down which at the speed he is falling is easier said than done.  Once he feels himself slowing down he removes two potions of healing.  He begins to will himself up but in such a way that the very bridge the ratmen are standing on gives him cover.  Two more potions later he returns to the bow.

One ratman leans way over to see better.  Play reaches up and grabs him.  He pulls hard on the vest and the ratman falls with a loud squeaky shriek.  The others, just beginning to leave while drinking their own potions turn with wide black eyes.  “Karrilia!” calls the lead ratman.   “Play.” He snarls.  Play watches her fall.  *SHE GOES DOWN* until a by passing sky coach strikes her.  The pilot barely regains control at the sudden impact.

“You know, no matter how many *DANGER*s I face in a night, always- always-* I WILL SURVIVE*.” Says Play as he fires his bow while flying by the startled assassins.   A ratman is struck three times in the side and red bubbles rush to his mouth.   He is however, not dead.  “Ah Kerri- *WITHOUT YOU* and your fly potion I may have called it an early night.  Play fires another three shots before the ratmen make it to the stairs.  Play quickly rushes to the top allowing a moment for one arrow to be fired.  He hits an already seriously wounded assassin.

“Everyone thinks you “Monsters of Rawk” are so hot so very *RED HOT* but you’re *DROPPIN’ LIKE FLIES* against me.”  Play fires at the retreating ratmen.  All strike true.  Beginning to enjoy himself, Play flies over them again firing once before cutting them off from the next stairway going down. “Hey- *DON’T GO AWAY MAD*.   It was you or me.” A fourth ratman succumbs leaving only two behind- the leader and one more.  Play fires again and again all three arrows strike true including one in the calf (crit) that trips up the critter. With its* FACE DOWN THE DIRT* it snarls in frustration.  It calls for the Mockery to remove this human from its sight.  Play makes it see no more leaving only one remaining creature- the leader.

“When I get done here I’m taking more healing and getting *HAMMERED*.   So… where were we lil’ guy?  Oh yes- Who sent you and where is he?”

The assassin attempts to throw a dagger at Play but he is too far away.  He returns fire.  The leader barely escapes one shot but is struck by two.  

Unseen by Play, someone or something is slowly rising up to the battle.

The leader mumbles something quietly.   “I can’t hear you.” sings Play.  Again it mumbles.   Play slowly moves closer to hear it and it leaps at him.   Play easily side steps the feeble attempt and sighs.   Does he attempt to save him to learn who hired them or go back to the Dancing Dragon?

Suddenly, Play sees a burst of light to the side of him and instinctively he tries to dodge the magical attack.    Elderitch energy washes over him making his already itching back burn even more.  “You were not expecting that lil’ Dark Lantern.   Then the night is full of surprises.”

Play looks over and sees a pale skinned woman barely wearing anything except for shadow weave top and bottom.  She has a tattoo that begins at her left foot and wraps around her body then down her left arm.

He recognizes her from rumors he heard when active in the Dark lanterns.  “Anshanti Love, the Whitesnake.  Great.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“05 JUST PUSH PLAY”
SEGMENT 81
“WHITESNAKE”

RHAAN 3 ,997   22ND   BELL

“John Play of the Breland Dark Lanterns, I have heard much of you also *STORM BRINGER*.  Tonight is your *JUDGEMENT DAY*.” The warlock says as she raises her arm to blast Play again.

“Ah* COME ON*. I look at you and all I see is *CHEAP AND NASTY *mixed with a lot of *TROUBLE*.”  Play begins to move away from her while debating the best course of action.  He is beginning to worry what is going on.  This is the seventh assassin in a night.

“Such a *SWEET TALKER*.  No wonder you are the *PRIDE AND JOY *of Breland.  To me you are just another one of the *BAD BOYS*.”  She blasts him as he circles over a bridge way.  He flies directly into the ray and screams at the pain.  “You’re *ALL OUT OF LUCK *lil’ *GAMBLER*.”  

“*EASIER SAID THAN DONE *Droaam *OUTLAW*.  I’m getting tired of being *MISTREATED* and made *BLACK AND BLUE *all over. *YOU’N ME *are going to end this now.  He fires three arrows and they all hit.  

The rain begins again in Sharn as she moves behind a tower’s balcony for cover.  Play flies around also with an arrow notched.  “*FARE THEE WELL *Ashanti.”  And fires at her but the arrow goes through her.  Gone.  She has teleported away.  “*ONE OF THESE DAYS *I will learn to pay attention and look before firing away.”  His artifact (his new mask) had revealed it was an illusion but in haste he fired anyway.

The Whitesnake decides to try some *HIT AN’ RUN *tactics.  She blasts him to disorient him.  It hits him but doesn’t send him flying away as she had hoped but he still feels the impact.  Refusing to be another *VICTUM OF LOVE*, Play flies down quickly to try his own disappearing act to recover.  

She takes this time to call on her power over the *CHILDREN OF THE NIGHT*, Bats- Dire bats.  Unknown to any of the Dark Lanterns, she is a Dhampir, a Daywalker, something close to a vampire but not.  

Play circles around the tower and flies over it in hopes of attacking her from above.  Gone. Then he spots her hiding against a tower.  Wishing to end her *EVIL WAYS *Play fires away.  She grunts in pain.  She glares at Play then smiles.  In the background, thirteen large flying mammals can be seen in the three full moon’s light.  Play doesn’t know what will hit him.   Play aims again but then hears something.  He turns just in time as the bats play at him.   Play tumbles through the air and strikes the window of a store that is closed.  He doesn’t break through it but it leaves him open for attacks.  “Ugh…. She is a *MEAN* one.”  

Hiding by *STANDING IN THE SHADOWS *, she blasts him again.  A second blast just misses him as he drops from the window cell.   The blast *BLOW*s out the window.  Falling, Play mumbles *HERE I GO AGAIN *as he falls down the wall of the tower.   “*SLOW ‘N’ EASY*…. Play….Slow ‘n’ easy…..   *LOVE AIN’T NO STRANGER *to aerial combat.    I need to be more careful.” He says to himself.   As he rights himself the flight of Dire bats have swung around again.  Play dodges them and pulls out a wand.  “*DON’T MESS WITH ME*!” He calls out as becomes a little bit frustrated by the bats.   Four of the Dire Bats burst into flame as the fireball blows up within the flight.

“Hold your fire!  This is the Law!” calls out a man using a magic wand to amplify his voice.  The Whitesnake turns and looks at him.  She slowly moves closer to him.   Making direct eye contact with the lead officer she says “I am not the threat…. He is.”  The officer blinks twice then turns to his men.

“Fire on the man.”

And they do.  

Two arrows whiz by Play’s head.  He turns to see what new threat he is encountering and is struck by an arrow (crit- unconfirmed by the watch).  “AW Comon guys!   Not you too!”   Play zips higher wondering just what the hell is happening.  Ratmen, naked female assassins, dire bats and now the watch.   He went out tonight expecting no worse than an angry boyfriend or husband.  “*LIE DOWN *your weapons and go away guys.  I can’t do this.  Not with you…. not against you.”

Play switches back to his bow while watching for Ashanti.  “soft” he states and the magic within the bow transfers to the arrows as he aims.  As each of the three arrows fly the heads broaden and swell.  They strike mercifully and KO each guard they hit.  The leader tries to get Play with his wand of holding but fails.  Two blasts of energy flash past Play.  “*I NEED YOU *to stop.  Just stop it lady!” exclaims Play in frustration.  “hard” he says and turns onto her with the bow.  All three arrows hit her again.  The bats swing by again.  They miss him but create a distraction that she uses to attack.  She strikes him solid (max’d die roll minus 2!) .  Play has had enough.

Play flies directly at her while firing.  One of the shots drives into her throat.  “Not *HOT STUFF *anymore lady.  You’re going down. And the best part after this- It’s time for *WINE, WOMEN AN’ SONG*”  She begins to call up a dark cloud to hide within when Play fires another round of arrows into her.  She grunts in pain again.  She can’t believe this is happening.  

“Call the *DANCING GIRLS*, because *NOW YOU’RE GONE*. Bitch.”  Fly fires again.  Again, all three hit.  Suddenly Play is struck by an unknown arrow.  He pulls out wondering who it is now.  He sees a white fur covered humanoid wielding a bow.  “If this keeps up I’m going to have a nervous *BREAKDOWN*.”

In a garbled voice, Ashanti calls to him.  “Leppard- this is MY kill.   You can’t *STEAL AWAY *my prize.” 

“Killian’s cubs don’t care who kills him- so long as he is dead.”

“Stop *CRYING IN THE RAIN *lady-  I’ve had enough!”  She turns and blasts at Play.  He swings towards the new bit of trouble and sets her up.  The blast nearly hits The Leppard.

“Really?!?”  He turns to fire at her instead.  She is beginning to resemble a quill covered *GIRL* instead of a powerful vampire like Warlock.  Suddenly she is engulfed in a fireball.  Everything becomes quiet as she falls from the sky burning.   A beam shots out from the darkness and strikes The Leppard.  He snarls and takes a miss step forward.  He thumps his ear and shakes his head.

“What is your problem?” demands Play.

“He can’t hear you.  I made him into a DEF LEPPARD.”

Play turns and smiles.  It’s Lucan Stellos, a Dark lantern.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“05 JUST PUSH PLAY”
SEGMENT 82
“DEF LEPPARD”

RHAAN 3 ,997   22ND   BELL

The now Deaf Leppard takes cover into a tower before Lucan can strike with another wand attack.  Unknown to him, the wand has used up its attacks and turned into ash and splinters.   “We better get after him John that wand effect won’t last long.  It’s a wand I took off of a goblin last week.  It has a very short life.” The Dark lantern calls out.

Play begins to fly to the section the furry assassin went into but suddenly finds himself slowing down and beginning to hover.  “Uh-oh… speaking of running out….” Play’s fly spell potion is wearing off and he is now floating towards the doorway but several floors lower than he wanted.

“*GO* on ahead of me.  My fly spell is *WASTED*.  I’ll catch up in a few minutes.”

 Lucan pauses then runs ahead as he switches to his sword. 

“*C’MON C’MON*….  I can’t continue to deal with this *EVERYDAY*.” Grumbles Play as he floats down a total of three floors from his target.”

Several *WOMEN* and a man are startled as John Play rushes at them on the bridge.  He switches over to his club and a wand again.  One of the women begins to scream in fear he is attacking them.  Ratmen, *LOVE* and now this *ANIMAL* guy….  It’s all so *UNBELIEVEABLE*. The woman continues to scream from *HYSTERIA* as he runs by them.  

Finally he finds what he was looking for- stairs going up.  This is the thing about chases in Sharn- it can go *ON THROUGH THE NIGHT* and into *TOMMORROW* since it looks and feels like a huge maze.  

Meanwhile, Lucan is chasing the Leppard up the tower away from Play.

Play can hear sounds of panic above and Lucan calling out “*NO NO NO*!” with then banging sounds.

Play comes to the top of the stairs and finds Lucan at a door lock.  “He has locked it *FROM THE INSIDE*.”

“Ah for *CRY*ing out loud-  are you *FOOLIN’* with me?!?” calls out a frustrated Play.  “*TONIGHT* has not been my night…. “

Looking at the door Play decides *PERSONAL PROPERTY* or not, he’s breaking down the door.  Play and Lucan both strike the door and it falls apart.  Inside is a less than *EXCITABLE* woman whom looks to be in shock.  She has a welt forming on her cheek.  They follow the path of destruction and it leads to the furthest room back.  The would be assassin has taken a bed sheet and used it to made a rope.  “He went down to the bridge we started on.” States Lucan.

“NOW- That is very mean…. First he tries to kill me and now he runs away.” 

Lucan is first to climb out onto the home-made rope.  Three arrows strike him of the four the assassin fires.  “*ANOTHER HIT AND RUN* guy.  Well- here’s *BACK IN YOUR FACE*!” and Play fires his wand into the shadows were his magical mask shows the archer is hiding.  They hear the assailant snarl in pain and he can now be seen by Lucan as he stands within a *RING OF FIRE*.  A clear change in attitude is seen on the assassin’s face as he begins to *STAND UP*.  The creature drops his bow and produces an incredibly large club.    “Here comes Mr. *DEMOLITION MAN*… a regular fill-in for the *GODS OF WAR*.   If you’re up for the *ACTION* then comon.  Keep in mind thought-  the last assassin tried and didn’t do so well.  We *FRACTURED LOVE*. And the ones before her were *TORN TO SHREDS*.”

The Quaggoth warrior goes into a berserker rage and rushes them as Play gets off the rope.    “*LET ME BE THE ONE*.” Suggests Play as he rushes past Lucan.  “I’m *TWO STEPS BEHIND* you.” answers Lucan.

Play fires the wand again.  The fire doesn’t *DISINTERGRATE* him…it only makes him more angry.  Play and Lucan both move up but spread out to the edges of the bridge.  They are hoping to lure the creature in and flank it. (CRAP!  Confirmed crit!) Play is struck by the oversized Great Club and nearly goes over the edge.  Up this close, Play sees there is a long *SCAR* going over one eye and the assassin is female.  Play is suddenly happy the young Lantern is here as its clear *SHE’S TOO TOUGH* to battle one-on-one. 

Play easily tricks her into one move as he adjusts his stance and clubs her hard for maximum effect.  Lucan slips behind her and strikes her.  “We don’t have *ALL NIGHT* Lucan. *TEAR IT DOWN*!”   

The creature turns onto Lucan and unloads several heavy hits onto him.  His eyes roll back and *GRAVITY* does the rest as he falls over (-5 in one round!) “If you’ve killed him I’ll hunt you down *DAY AFTER DAY*.”

Play takes another series of vicious hits.  Play has to move away.  He can’t take another hit like that and he can only hope to find Lucan *TO BE ALIVE* when this is over.  With no remaining Fly potions, Play needs to escape with a great deal of caution.  The two of them find themselves *COMIN’ UNDER FIRE* by the law again. The creature looks back at the source of the arrows and Play tumbles away towards the exit.  Play *PROMISES* himself to buy more Fly potions from Cue at the Citadel if he survives this.

The creature is about to charge the men when Play calls to it.  He knows the men will be quickly killed by her otherwise.  “Hey look beastie!  *YOU GOT ME RUNNIN’*. Am I too much for a *GIRL LIKE YOU*? If I get away you have to *ANSWER TO THE MASTER*.” And with that he runs.

*WHITE LIGHTNING* flashes behind them as the law enforcers are here with better wands to stop the crazy violence.  The patrol captain however is not very good with the magical weapon and misses pitifully.  However, Play’s *ACTION NOT WORDS* has lead the assassin away from Lucan and the law is there to stabilize him from his serious injuries.

Play ducks into a dark corner and hides for a moment.  Shortly the creature runs by.  The enclosed hallway makes it impossible to swing the over-sized weapon.  “*HELLO*…..” says Play seeing an awesome opportunity to take it down.  Play downs a few potions quickly then calls to the assassin.  “Zap!” he says and activates the wand.  The fireball strikes it as it stops and begins to attempt to turn.  The size of the club actually hampers her ability to even turn within the narrow hallway.  “It was *TOO LATE FOR LOVE* and soon it’ll be too late for you.” says Play as he fires another blast.  He will attack at range for as long as he can then use his club.  She howls out in pain and frustration.  She is forced to drop her club to avoid the blasts.  “*SORROW IS A WOMAN* without her club.  I use the word woman loosely of course.” And with a smile fires again.

Then she does something Play did not expect- she charges!   She attacks with Tooth and Claw.  The attack is effective and causes a lot of damage to the ex-Lantern.  His own patience and anger surfaces.  He decides to* LET IT GO*.   Just *GOTTA LET IT GO*.  Play batters her right back with a sickening strike to the ribs then to the neck.   She back hands him hard but he blocks the bite and following claw attacks.  Once more he spins and tricks her into protecting one area while aiming for another.   Her jaw and cheek bone shatter as he strikes her across the face.  Her dead body thumps up against the wall and slides down it leaving a bloody smear.

One of the law enforcement officers runs up yelling for him to stop and drop the weapons (wand and club).  Play stops and puts down his tools of the trade.  “I’m John Play.  If you talk….”

“I don’t care if you answer to the king himself.  I am placing you under arrest!  Several of the city’s finest are dead because of you.  You are *GUILTY* of murder and I’ll see you die for it.”   With obvious fear in his eyes, the officer pulls out manacles.  

“Officer- please-  there could be more.   Contact the Citadel… ask for the Lanterns.   I know they will support me…..”   He is cut off as several arrows sale through the air.  Two glance off of Play and one imbeds itself into the arm of the officer.  The officer gasps then falls to the ground.   Play catches him midway and settles him to the ground.    He is alive but unable to move.

“POISON!”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“05 JUST PUSH PLAY”
SEGMENT 83
“POISON”

RHAAN 3 ,997   23rd    BELL

“Poison!”   Gotta *STAY ALIVE*  thinks Play as he rolls back into the hallway for cover.  A shadowed dark figure wearing a large hood and cloak drops down near the entrance holding a short bow.  

A raspy voice calls to Play.  “I will not kill you yet young warrior- not *UNTIL YOU SUFFER SOME*.”

Play climbs the stairs he used as cover to attack The Leppard.  “You cannot outrun me.” It calls to him.  

“*AIN’T THAT THE TRUTH*.” Sputters Play as he climbs another set of stairs.  Play is hurting and out of healing potions.  He wonders if he could reach the healer’s tower but decides against it.  Someone may get hurt or worse killed that way.  To *BRING IT HOME* is also too close to the medical facility.

Play spots a flash of light ahead of him.  At the top of the stairs is the figure he barely caught a glimpse of before.  Something about the figure concerns him.  “Can we call it a day?   Have a few drinks at the bar and have *NOTHIN’ BUT A GOOD TIME*?”

The creature before him *CRACKS A SMILE* and giggles in an unholy manner.   The hood twists and churns on the head of the would be killer.  “I will instead kill you and send your soul to Dolurrh to the *VALLEY OF LOST SOULS*.  There *LIFE GOES ON*, everyday being pained and miserable.

Play moves back onto a bridge way connecting towers.  He draws his bow and hopes for the best.  “*STRANGE*, I didn’t think I would go like this.”  He fires at the figure as it jumps out in a roll from the entrance.  All three shots go wide.  Then he sees what he is facing.  Female (if you want to call it that), wearing no armor or clothes except for a cloak and hood.   The skin is ruddy and scaled.  Yellow eyes peer from the eye slits of a mask.  The hood shifts as a snake or two appear.  A Medusa!   

She smiles and a forked tongue tests the air.  “*LAY YOUR BODY DOWN* and die like the pathetic creature you are.”  

Then he hears it.  *THE SCREAM*.  The scream of a predatory animal he knows well.  Carmilla.  The hideous creature looks up leaps to the side just as a large golden griffon crashes down where she was.  A woman dressed in tight black leather gracefully lands and rolls next to the animal.  Nadia!   Nadia speaks in the Medusa’s *NATIVE TONGUE*.  Play is unsure what is being said but is happy for her arrival.

The creature quickly removes her face piece in an attempt to turn the psionic Dark lantern to stone.  Nadia turns at the last moment to avoid direct eye contact.  “We should have known it was you Play.  We should always *BLAME IT ON YOU*. “

“Of all the Lanterns to come to my rescue, I wanted you to *BE THE ONE*.” Play calls out as he tries another round of arrows at the creature.   Again, it dodges them with ease.

However, Nadia’s Psychic Crush hits home.  The creature tumbles and falls near her feet.  “She nearly had you John.”  She calmly comments in passing as she looks into her hip bag.  She hands play a potion of healing.  

Lucan slowly walks up with several city guards.  Unnoticed by the group, the Medusa awakens but doesn’t move.  She activates her magical ankle bracelets again and teleports away.  “Crap!” calls out play as he spots the flash of light.

“You will still* FACE THE HANGMAN* Play.  That was but a *SACRIFICE* on my part to judge the strength of your allies I knew was arriving.” The creature murmurs as the magical healing washes over her.  She then empties two healing potions herself.

Deciding the woman is the greatest danger, she targets her first.  Two arrows strike Nadia in the back.  Her twisting and collapsing body allows her to just avoid three more arrows.  Nadia immediately feels the poison in her blood.  “Damned Monster- figures she would *PLAY DIRTY*.  Poison.” Calls out Lucan as he drops to protect her body.  Play fires again but by never taking aim isn’t even close.

Carmella, the magical totem arrives next.  It is willing to *SACRIFICE* itself  for its master.  On *BLIND FAITH*, Play leaves her side and goes to lure the Medusa away.   Lucan is peppered with arrows including one that pins his arm to his leg.  He goes down in a heap.

Her incredible ability to avoid ranged shots convinces Play to switch to his Wand of Magic Missiles.  The creature hisses as the five dots of energy streak up and strike her.

Snarling she turns her attention to play even as Nadia looks up.  The medusa fires on Play.  He does his best to avoid the many shots but is struck by some.  He can feel the poison in his system and feels his strength go.  The creature calls out in triumph as Play can no longer STAND and falls to the ground.  

“And soon my people, my sisters, will be *TEARIN” DOWN THE WALLS* of this city and the nation.  You cannot bring us… *CAN’T BRING ME DOWN*.” And the creature laughs. 

Play looks at her with blurry eyes then at Nadia who merely looks at him and slowly shakes her head, either to say no or to shake the cobwebs out.  Unknown to Play, she has tricked the medusa into seeing him dead and the others dying.  Slowly, Play removes his one potion of removing poison and drinks it.  Next he removes his wand used to restore strength from his belt with hidden magical pouches. 

The medusa slows down and tilts her head.  Then a madden look appears on her face.  She is seeing through the psionic effect!  Using the mental link she can share with the two men, Nadia mentally says Now and they all move.  She turns invisible and rolls to the side to climb onto her magical steed.  Play, with his fireball wand fires away and Lucan, unable to do much but use a wand fires away also. His is merely a wand of healing which he touches Play with.  The medusa is caught in the full effect of the small fireball.  She snarls in pain and calls on the power of a ring one of her snakes wears.  The flames no longer bother her as her resistance to fire suddenly kicks in as if wished to be.

Play, holding the wand and bow together, fires three arrows.  One amazingly strikes her.   She wobbles but will not go down.  Then there is a flash behind Play.  Play instinctly kicks out behind himself.  He strikes her square in the face even as she was withdrawing a dagger.  She goes down and without use of her automatic healing ability she doesn’t get up.  “*BABY GETS AROUND A BIT*. Play says to the teleporting creature.   He puts his booted foot onto her neck and with the bow kills her cold-heartedly like his old Dark Lantern wet works days of the war.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“05 JUST PUSH PLAY”
SEGMENT 84
“RECOVERY”

RHAAN 4 ,997   1st BELL

Citadel tower, semisecret location of the Dark Lanterns within Sharn.  Play doesn’t miss it.   Not at all.

Nadia and Lucan lead him through security.   He says hello with a wave to the guards he knew and a hello with a nod to the new agents on guard duty.    They walk through the prison section and into the heavily guarded area used by officials and researchers (few know there is a large library of nasty people’s activity hidden here) and then through a secret door that leads down.

Play spots Cue, the ½ orc artificer that creates many of the potions and magical items used by the Lanterns.   “Jonny!   How does it go my friend?  Long time no see!  You have to visit more often!  Where is the twenty gold you owe me?”   The jolly artificer suddenly becomes serious with that last bit then smiles and bear hugs Play.   “Ahem.” Nadia clears her throat.

Voirr walks through the room glaring at Play and the ½ orc whom is unsuccessfully trying to stifle a smile.  Two other operatives follow him that Play doesn’t know.   “We better…” begins Nadia and Play is quick to follow up with a “Yeah.   Still my number one fan I see.”

They go to an unmarked room where the agent named Cole is waiting outside.   The cool but Sauvé agent nods with a smile to Play.   “Still causing trouble and chaos.” He states.   “Still keeping up with that whimsical Inquisitor?” suggests Play.

They go into the debriefing room and sit down with Viorr at the desk in the front of the room.  A sectional map of the city, docks and cogs are on the wall.  Several pins of various colors are attached.  Play notes two are centered on his apartment…. His activities of the night.   Oops.

The next hour is spent blaming Play for damages to the towers, injuries to civilians and to officers.  One officer has died.  Then comes the list of damage, chaos and death attributed to the assassins breaching the country.  Several more deaths at an entry point within the mountains for instance.

Finally, as the sun begins to rise, Play is allowed home.  When he reaches his floor in his tower he sees a sleepy gnome leaning against his door.  The door is still slightly ajar from the prior activities.  The gnome is quick to stand at attention when Play begins down the hallway towards his apartment.  Play notes the insignia of House Sivis.  The gnome is a messenger.

“The door was open-  you could have waited inside.” Says a rather tired Play.  The gnome is uncertain if it was said as a joke or if he meant it.  “A message for you sir.”

Play takes the scroll that is sealed.  He hands the messenger a few coppers and goes inside.  Everything is good and where it should be.  The security in the tower is better than average since House Jorasco and the government of Breland own the upper most floors.

Play falls down into a large soft chair and unlaces his boots before picking up the scroll again.  He snaps the wax seal and pulls it open.  He merely smiles and sighs as he reads it.

JOHN.
FULL ALERT.
ASSASSINS HAVE BEEN ATTACKING.
EXPECT THEY WILL TARGET YOU ALSO.
TAKE CARE.
KERRI d’ORIEN

It was dated late last night.    No doubt close to when I was attacked.  The Turbulent yet is a danger.  Fine.   Now the Dark Lanterns are onto you also.  “You over played yourselves.”

Its not long before Play falls asleep on his chair, his boots still on but unlaced, snoring.


----------



## megamania

Curious what people thought on the unusual use of the theme I did.  Assassin's name = rock groups name.  Song titles worked into the writing of the story segments.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“06 PLAY INTO THE ENEMY’S HANDS”
SEGMENT 85
“ELDEEN BAY”

ARYTH 5 ,996

“Damn you Play.  Damn you to hell and back.” Snarls the Cannith artificer as he pulls off his robe which is on fire.  “   Zinter d’Cannith sees the ship is going to go down.   Whisper has possessed the woman Shasta in an attempt to kill Play as well.  Zinter hopes the demon dies when the ship hits the water below.

Suddenly a fiery explosion blasts both him and the possessed woman off their feet.   The deck is bursting apart in sections and the fire elemental that aided in the ships flight finds itself roaring at its freedom then screaming as it realizes it is over the waters of Eldeen bay.

The possessed spell caster staggers to her feet.   The ship falls like a rock.   Her eyes go wide and are no longer two separate colors.   The demon, Whisper, has left her.   She witnesses John Play as he slowly descends as she races by.  She doesn’t even have time to cry or wave.  The ship strikes the cold water at high speed.

Just before the ship hits the water, Zinter teleports a short distance away.   One of his warforged champions goes down with the ship.  The other has been blown clear of the ship and falls away from the others.

As night falls, Play has reached the mainland of Eldeen.  Bodies of ship handlers have drifted away in the tides.  Pieces of the ship mark where it went down.   

Zinter comes out of hiding in the jungle on an island several miles off the shore.  He will need to rest to power up his tools to teleport away again.  Interesting, there appear to be some sort of ruins on the island.  Zinter walks around looking at the damaged and aged stone structures.  Then something catches his eyes.

Gore.

Or at least what remains of his warforged bodyguard.   He is damaged beyond repair.  He must have fallen from the airship and landed here on the rocks of the ruins.   Zinter looks over the once living construct and finds the special docent he has altered.   It is intact.  Good.

“I will have my revenge someday.   You will pay Play.  You and that traitorous fiend Whisper.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“06 PLAY INTO THE ENEMY’S HANDS”
SEGMENT 86
“THE THREAT OF IRON CHAINS”

RHAAN 20, 997

“Trade?!?”    Exclaims John Play to the ½ orc artificer. “Since when did I have to trade?”

“Hee hee….. since you left the Lanterns Jonny.  I’m not even supposed to be talking to you.  Viorr would have me put away if he knew.”   Cue is the Dark Lantern’s primary artificer and magic knowledge guy.  He is also one of the few within the organization that Play likes and calls a friend.  

“Trade for existing goods or something custom made?” asks Play.

“A few weeks ago a monk assassin from Aundair was taken down by the Emerald Claw.   One of our agents collected his equipment.  He had some nice gear- including specialized clubs.   Slender fast clubs- not clumsy things.   I suspect you would like them.” Cue offers.

Play thinks it over.  “I’m not sure what I have in truth.   I found a lot of neat stuff at Killian’s place and the Medusa had some good gear also.”

“So I heard.”

“Lucan?”

“The youngster can’t keep his mouth shut when it comes to stuff like that.” 

“He spends too much time underground is all.   Sucks.  I’ve been given that post before.  Viorr thought it would keep me out of trouble.”

“Hee hee.  I remember that.  That’s when Venom tried to poison the water supply.  To avoid it, you spilt thousands of gallons of poisoned water out of the water supply and into the Cogs.  When the water hit the lava and molten metal foundries it was sheer chaos.  Hee hee.”

Play leaves and promises to return.   Monk weapons…. Hummmmmm.

He reaches his apartment and settles in.  He sorts out various items he has and ponders what he is willing to give for a virtual unknown.  Monk weapons….. clubs like mine.    Not many people use slender clubs like I do.

There is a knock at the door.  Instinctly, Play grabs a magical dagger and a ring from the small pile before him.  At the door Play calls out.  “Who is it?”

“Cannith.   The house Master wishes to speak with you.” comes a rough and deep voice.  “I am to bring you to him.”

Play locates his personal club that is designed to take down Warforged and constructs in general.  “There’s no John Play here.  Maybe later.”

There is a pause then an answer.  “I never said Whom I was here for.   Thus- John Play is here.”  Play rolls his eyes then opens the door. 

“Guilty. I am John Play.  Give me a moment.”  Play opens the door and two warforged are there.  They wear a sash with the House Cannith emblem on them.  They are personal aids to the head of the Dragonmarked house- Merrix D’Cannith.

Shortly, Play finds himself going into the Dragon Towers where many of the Dragonmarked house leaders hold offices for semi-public connections and content.   The warforged give little for information on why he has been summoned.  He has only learned they prefer the names of Summoner and Game-on.   

He is lead into the main office where he finds Merrix pacing, waiting for his arrival.  “John Play?”

“Last I knew.   Merrix d’Cannith?”

“Likewise.” Says the artificer with a smile.  He already likes Play even with his not being a warforged.  “Would you like some chilled water?  Perhaps something stronger?”

“Sure… and answers.  Why am I here?”

“Have you ever heard of the Iron Chains?  Maybe even the Iron Ghost.  It goes by many names.  My people, the warforged of the Cogs, fear it by any name.  Something is taking them one by one.   Some day they are destroyed, others say possessed and forced to do evil things to the remaining warforged.”

Play listens and considers everything Merrix has to say as he continues to talk.   Play worries some if Merrix thinks too highly of his warforged ‘children’.    But the threat seems real enough.  The money is good.   He is sure the rewards will be good also.  But now for the icing on the cake.

“If I say yes, can you also tell me about a house member?  His name is Zinter d’Cannith.  I need to know if he is alive and what he is doing.”

Merrix stares at Play and ponders the request.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“06 PLAY INTO THE ENEMY’S HANDS”
SEGMENT 87
“THE THREAT EXPLORED”

RHAAN 21, 997

Play has talked to Cue one last time as well as Merrix and his work team.   Merrix is uncertain about Zinter.  He was working under Baron Zorlan d’Cannith in the west.  The last he had heard of him was two years ago.  He had made a break through with developing docents for warforged.   There had been a falling out about issues of morality.   That gets Play to smirk.   He may be one of the few that knew Zinter was working with creatures from the Demon Wastes to empower the warforged with infernal power through the use of magically enhanced docents.

Merrix hopes to have more for when Play returns after this days investigation.   Play is given a temporary Cannith insignia ring to use their lifts and halls in the Cogs and Undersharn.

Finding the correct tower and doorway, Play uses the ring to gain access to a lift.  It is a basic iron cage with a closing door for safety.   A magical chain made of arcane energy raises and lowers the cage.  He goes down many levels.  He can smell the metals in the air and feels the heat increase also.   The cage stops and Play opens the door.  A sot covered warforged with a heavily dented shoulder pad guards the entrance.  Play waves his fingers with the ring in its face.   If insulted, it says nothing to the effect.   Merely it states- “Vestran ir’Simul is expecting you.  Follow me.”

The warforged takes him up some stairs to a room with a large window that overlooks the main work area.  As Play opens the door to the room, he notes the magical effects that both cool and clean the air as he enters.  As he expects, Simul is a pompous jerk and a control freak that thinks of warforged as tools…. Not people.

“I was told to expect you Mr. Play.   I did not want you here.    You cost me several weeks of production the last time you were here.   Be quick.    Find out who or what is taking the warforged away from their duties and be done with it.”

Jerk Play thinks.  Play leaves the room and the warforged follows him.   “What is your name?” 

The warforged says nothing.   “Seriously- what is your name?”

“CR-344”

“That’s not a name.  It’s a serial number.   You don’t have a name?”

Silence.

“Bob.   Your name is Bob.    Where was the last incident Bob?”

Bob leads him deeper into the Cogs.   There are few lanterns here.   Play places his mask on and sees everything well.  Possibly better than Bob is.   Bob feels around occasionally at corners.   Play spots engravings where the warforged is touching.   No wonder he doesn’t need light.

“Who has access to this level?”

“Only those with Cannith blood, protection or warforged like myself.”

Play looks around.  “Where do these hallways go?”

“They connect levels and various stations.”

Play works on memorizing the level.   There are several stairs and doorways that leave the hallways.  Engravings on the walls that he wishes he could read or at least decipher.  In time he hopes.

The two of them wander through the corridors and hallways for several hours.  If Play has seen anything, he does not share it with the warforged guide.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“06 PLAY INTO THE ENEMY’S HANDS”
SEGMENT 88
“SECOND EXPLORATION”

RHAAN 22, 997

“The medusa’s ring?  The one from her serpent hair?”  Exclaims Play.

“It would be nice to begin with.” Replies the ½ orc as he continues his work.  

“How did you know about it.  I didn’t include it in my report.”

“Nadia did.  Lucan hinted at it.”

“It could just be a ring of detect minerals or the such.”

“Then you have no issues beginning the trade with it.”

“Cue- after all of these years…..   doesn’t that mean anything?”

Cue smiles.  He knows what the ring is.  It would help his work a great deal having a ring of wishes.

“The clubs are wonderful.   I saw them last night in person.   They have a unique shape and design.  They appear to be hardened wood but as hard as iron.   They move through the air as if immune to its tug and pull.”

Play leaves his friend behind.    He knows Cue is playing with him.  Eventually he’ll get the clubs.  But until then, he has a job to do.   Once more he goes down into the Cogs.   And once more the warforged now known as ‘Bob’ waits for him.

Play notes that several warforged stare at him from a distance.  They seem no longer curious about him but instead distasteful of him.    “What’s up Bob?”

“Sir?”

“Your fellow warforged seemed to be unhappy with me being down here.  Why?”

“You bring distrust.   Even my lord and master distrusts you.”

“Vestran ir’Simul is a toad.   Well-dressed but a toad still.” Play smiles and tries to humor Bob but seems to fall short.   Play’s sense of things is warning him.     Whatever is really going on is aware of his being here.

“We didn’t go down these stairs yesterday.  What is down there?”

“Dangerous things.    Things best left alone.” Replies CR-344.

“Anything else?”

“No.  Just dangerous things.”

“No rrrrr…. I mean what is so dangerous.”   Play often forgets that warforged have little sense of humor or understanding leading commentary.   “Dragons?  Trolls?  Eight year old girls?”

“Girls….?   No.   Goblins and the sewers.”

“And no one has checked this out?    Comon- we’re going to look for some goblins and danger.”   Play jokes as he moves quickly down the stairs.  Bob stands motionless at the top then seems to decide to follow.

Play’s mask gives him 120ft darkvision as well as several detection abilities and true seeing.  Bob has no such mask.   He moves very slowly and awkwardly down the stairs into the darkness trying to follow.  “We should not be…. Be down here Mr. Play.” Says Bob with obvious uncertainty and fear.  “Sir?    Sir?  Mr. Play?”   Bob has lost Play.   Or if you wish- Play has lost him.

Play is indeed already about 75 feet ahead of Bob whom has just now reached the bottom of the stairs.  Play is checking the ground and low on the walls.  He can’t place what he is seeing but is certain something has gone through here… recently.  Play closes his eyes and listens.   He hears two things.   Bob walking into a wall and quietly calling to him and something else.    Something subtle.  Something trying to be quiet.   Something or someone.

Play is concentrating on the floor and low to the ground.  That is why he misses the goblin waiting for him as it hides up high.   “Fie!” it squeaks in goblin.   Play reacts as his darkvision suddenly goes all white as energy rips out from an outstretched arm.   The fireball rolls over Play.  Bob nearly walks into the blast.  Following through with his roll to avoid the blast Play smacks the goblin with his club.  It drops the wand and lands running.    It has a maniacal laugh.  Play begins to give chase but stops.  The goblin has slid into a drainage area and Play cannot follow.

“What the hell was that about?” declares Play in wonder.

“The goblin is the taker of my people?”

“I doubt it Bob.   But something about it still bothers me.” Says Play as he picks up the Wand of Fireball.  They return to the Cogs and Play is once more greeted with dirty looks of mistrust and hate from the warforged workers.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“06 PLAY INTO THE ENEMY’S HANDS”
SEGMENT 89
“YOU’RE NOT BOB!”

RHAAN 23, 997

“Where did you get this from again?” asks Cue.

“A goblin tried to kill me with it.”

“And you’re trying to use it to trade for the clubs?  You wound me.”

Play waits.

“Either this is a strange occurrence of chance or you were set up.”

“Set up?”

“This wand is cursed.   It is designed to blow up after a few uses.” Says Cue as he continues to look it over.

“Blow up?   But isn’t it a goblin weapon?  I mean….” Play lets it slide.   

“The magics involved are too good…. Too professional.   Only a skilled and talented artificer could have done this.   Jonny, my boy-o, you were set up by the goblin or at least who ever gave the goblin the wand.”

Play shakes his head in wonderment.   

Later in the day, as Play is once more using the elevator to reach the Cogs, Play goes over what he has learned so far.

Warforged are disappearing from the Cogs

No one seems to see anything out of place except for missing workers

I am sent in to investigate but most don’t want me there

Someone hires a goblin to try to trick me into killing myself

Play steps out of the iron cage and looks for Bob.   Bob is not here.   A different warforged is here waiting for him.  “Mr. Play.  I will be your guide today.”

Annoyed…… “What is your name?”

“I am-“

“Bob” Play interrupts the warforged.   “Where is…the other Bob?”

“Sir?”

“CR-344”

“Working sir.”

“I have been told of a passage Cr….Bob….. did not bring you too.”  The warforged deemed ‘Bob’ motions for Play to walk ahead.

They walk down a few turning hallways and reach where a large screen was.   It covered a doorway.  The new Bob motions for Play to enter the doorway.   Play thinks about everything once more, including the Goblin and the booby-trapped wand he “dropped”.  Play listens carefully before reaching for the door.  He turns the knob and opens it a few inches to listen again.  Nothing.

Play goes in and his dark vision kicks in.  Then washes out into low-light vision as the new Bob starts a sun rod.  Before him is a long catwalk above many vats of molten metals far below.  The air is heavy with the fumes.  Chains dangle from the roof on pulleys and moving cranes.  Ahead of him, Play sees several warforged grouped up together.  They have large and heavy tools on them.  Play immediately becomes paranoid.   His hand instinctly grasps his club designed to destroy constructs (including warforged).

As Play gets closer he spots a familiar person.  The first Bob.

“Bob!  How goes it?  Bob, I’d like you to meet my new guide- Bob.  Bob- Bob.   Bob- bob.    And who are your friends?”

Neither Bobs say anything.   None of the warforged say anything.  Play becomes extremely alert again.  He looks over the original Bob again.  His body language is different.  He looks over the warforged closer.
“Nice Docent there Bob.  New?”  Even as he says the word , alarms go off in Play’s mind.  Maybe that’s why when the newest “Bob” attempts to grab Play he dodges it. The other three rush up.  They also try to grab Play.  Play ducks and rolls around them.  Play swats the one warforged with a docent twice but misses the third attempt.  Play catches a glint of red energy in the crystal orbs of this warforged- 

“Fiend!  Your docent is corrupting you and making you a fiend!”  As he says this he wonders if the others have “special” docents…. Then it really hits him- “ZINTER THAT SON OF A BITCH!” Play growls.  The warforged surround him and grasp his arm holding the club.  They pull and tug- they overwhelm him.

“The rail- throw him over the rail.” Suggests the newest ‘Bob’.

The first ‘Bob’ nods and the red in his eyes grows.  They hoist Play up over their collective heads.  “Zinter says hello and – goodbye.” And Play is thrown over the rail to fall 50 feet to the ground below where molten vats are.  Cursing, Play tries to twist and direct his fall.  It is a hard hit made softer by a skilled tumble.  Play crawls on his back to go under the above rail.   He knows they will come after him.  Play sips then gulps a healing potion.   His ankle no longer hurts and he feels ready for them.

Play spots the ladder they are running to and races to it also.  Play uses their vulnibility on the ladder and strikes the first one down.  It is the “first” Bob, the fiendish one, that takes the hit.  It falls onto the floor with a solid thud.  The others spot Play and move faster while glaring at him.  Play follows up with the fiendish Bob.   Play tries to hit him again but misses as Fiendish Bob kicks out at him which disrupts his swing.  This does keep Fiendish Bob down on the ground allowing for another attempt.  Play doesn’t miss this time.  The Demolition Gem powers up the club to split most of the metal and sturdier wood on the warforge’s back.   He wants to finish this quickly without killing any of them.  He is convinced it is the Docent that is controlling them.

The “New” Bob attacks Play but misses.  Play notes this one has no docent.  Play swings harder than he meant.  The club shatters the jaw and crumbles the head of him.  “Dammit- sorry dude.”    Play can’t win he realizes.  He may have to kill them all to stop them.  That is not acceptable.

He may not have a choice.

The two other warforged rush at him.  The fiendish one has now gotten up to his feet.  Play attempts to dodge and roll under them (rolls a 1) and is blocked by a large two toed metallic foot.  Play is stomped and kicked by the three of them.  Play gets to his feet in a crouched position then after blocking one kick he leaps up and uses the heavy and sturdy body of a warforged to flip over them.  As they turn to attack, Play strikes him hard with the club.  He can’t stop from possibly destroying them but he has to defend himself.

Fiendish Bob and one of the others strike Play using the third one to hide their approach.  The one punches Play squarely in the face.  Play tastes blood. Play strikes the “shielding” one again.  The damage is extensive.  Play notes the metal plates are already pulling together….. huh?!~?

“You have a docent implanted also!  What did Zinter do to you?”   Play backs up and goes on the defensive.

“Made me better.   He gave me new purpose.” Says the warforged as another plate slides into place.  His crystal eyes glow yellow.   Yellow like a… troll?  Disgusting.

“What the hell are you?” growls play back stepping to avoid the augmented warforged.

“A success.  A beautiful success.” Calls a familiar voice from above on the catwalk.  Play looks up automatically.

“Zinter- you bastard.”

“And then some,” says the Dragonmarked artificer, “I will do anything to learn and…. To have my revenge.”

The warforged attack again and Zinter smiles then turns away.   Play is dead.

Play gets in a solid hit causing metal and wood chips to splinter and scatter on one but the others get in their punches.  Play is stepping back each time to avoid being grabbed.   He wants Zinter so badly…. So so so badly.  “Come back and fight like a man!” Play calls out.  The warforged keep pace and try to surround him.  They punch and kick with several hits scoring.  Play becomes frustrated.   He really doesn’t want to go all out on these guys.   But he has no other choice- especially if he wants Zinter.

Play shatters the chest piece of the oncoming warforged.  It clutches its chest and drops to its knees.  The yellow in its eyes begins to leave… the docent is kicked about by the two rushing warforged behind it.  Without the magical docent, it loses its ability to repair itself and it becomes confused.

Fiendish Bob takes a vicious strike across the shoulder.  A shoulder pad clanks on the stone ground.  It stops and looks at it and the eyes flare red in hatred.  Another punch to the head.  Play is seeing stars but drives the club into the chest of the Fiendish Bob.  He drives the docent into his chest.  The impact drives the warforged off his feet.  When he strikes the ground it is dead.

“Zinter wants you dead…. Now I want you dead also.” Snarls the remaining warforged worker.  Its eyes are yellow… another troll linked creature.

Play ducks and weaves and misleads the warforged to moving to the right when he strikes from the left.  Play takes another two punches.  The adamantine covered fists are bruising the hell out of Play.  His eyes are tearing and one is beginning to swell shut.  No time for a healing potion. “I really am sorry Trollie-Bob.  I really am.”  Play drives his club into the head of the warforged.  One eye is gone and a jaw hangs lose.   If it hurts, he doesn’t show it.  A gut shot that makes Play spit up blood.  Play smashes an arm used like a shield.   The metal is bent and the wood splintered.   The eye already is glowing within the hollow of the metal and wood skull piece.

It tries to strike him but Play dodges easily.  He is now commited to stopping the living mutated construct.  (nat 20- confirmed)  Head flies off the body and the body takes a short stumble forward before collapsing.

Play is now pissed.  “ZINTER!” he screams out in anger.  “I’M COMING FOR YOU!”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“06 PLAY INTO THE ENEMY’S HANDS”
SEGMENT 90
“ZINTER’S TRAP”

RHAAN 25, 997

The ring bounces across the table and slides to a stop next to the working ½ Orc.  He eyes it then smiles.  “Johnny!  You have come for the clubs I see.”

“Clubs, healing potions and a few other goodies.” Declares Play with little humor in his voice.

Cue looks up and sees the puffy spots on Play’s face.  “Healing potions… now or to go?”

Play is ready and not just willing but wanting the conflict to begin.  He has new potions, two new clubs that have strange shapes and uses.   The ‘L’ shape will take time to get used to.   Cue gave him a few names of people that may have info on the use of these weapons.  Play doesn’t have time for that now.  He wants Zinter.

He tried to contact Merrix but could not.  He is “unavailable” according to his various aids.  Fine.  If that’s the way it is being played out then so be it.

Play reaches the doorway to enter the Cogs.  He waves the ring before it but nothing works.   Play has been in the Cogs before.  He takes a different route that doesn’t require a magical ring of admittance. 

Zinter lead to the death of Shasta and who knows how many others.  He literally uses the warforged beings as things to experiment on.   Play isn’t certain if they are alive or machine- but either way they deserve better.   They do feel.

“After today, one of us is dead.” Declares Play while removing a secret panel in a tower’s wall in a nasty neighborhood near the area leading to the docks.   It is a smuggler’s entrance that Lucan once showed him.

There is no mirth or humor on Play’s face as he closes the door.   There is only darkness, anger and the need …. The determination to end this.

For the next three hours, Play sneaks around dodging and hiding from human, goblin and warforged whom are looking for him.   Play wonders if Vestran ir’Simul and Zinter d’Cannith are working together in some way.  Simul has many reasons to possibly want stronger and improved warforged workers.  Many or whom he suspects are working illegally based on the Thronehold rules.  He’ll pay the “noble” a visit later.

Then, finally, it happens.  Play spots Zinter with several warforged.

Zinter is carrying a wand and a scroll case.  The warforged are armed this time.

From the safety of the darkness, Play begins his attack.  The flames wash over Zinter and the guards.  “Get him!” the artificer calls out in pain.   Play smiles and fires one more blast before moving off.  Play dodges into a new area of darkness.  He climbs a ladder and waits at the top.  A warforged with red eyes (thus a fiendish docent) climbs quickly after him.  At the top he receives a powerful strike to the head that stops it cold.  Play strikes him again for good measure before moving away.   He can’t allow himself to be penned down.   Speed is his greatest ally against these guys, and his magical vision will help also.

Play races around a corner on the catwalk and takes a moment to bend down and set up a quick trap.  He has spent the past day thinking about how to deal with the warforged and if he encountered Zinter.  The wand of fire was useful with the otherwise regenerating warforged.

The warforged in the lead rushes around the corner and trips on a cord Play stretched near the floor.  The warforged catches its balance before going over the rail’s edge.   Play finds a ladder going down quickly.  He is ready to strike the warforged as they come down when he spots Zinter with his back turned to him.

Smiling, Play begins to sneak up on him.  At ten feet away, Zinter addresses him.

“Do you truly believe I would return here without a plan?  All I need to do is say one word and I teleport away.   It’s that easy to elude you- Moron.”

Play calls out- “No! Not this time!” and grabs him.  “AWAY!”

[DM NOTE-   basic teleport spell- both Zinter and Play want to be affected by it thus it works]

Play feels the familiar wash and tingle of the spell effect then picks up on fresh air and dampness.  Even as Play begins to see the area they are traveling to Zinter kicks him free and calls out “AGAIN” activates the second teleport spell leaving Play behind……..

Play, mouth opened in dismay, looks at where Zinter just was.   “I can’t believe this…….”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“07 PLAY DEAD”
SEGMENT 91
“DANGEROUS DESTINIES”

ORLUNE 19, 994  Outside of Loom Keep one the border of Karrnath and Cyre-

The night is quiet and starry as John Play and Vassuea Utherean wait within some brush near the river that separates the two countries.  They are here looking for a possible double agent.  Evidence suggests a Dark Lantern is giving information to Karrnath through contacts here at the Loom Keep.

“Do you see anything Wind Whisperer?” Play asks as quietly as he can.  His human eyes are much more limited than the elf’s low-light vision.

“No.  Now be quiet Stormbringer.”

Fifteen minutes go by.  An eternity to the young and very brash Dark Lantern. “Anything yet?”

The elf sighs in annoyance.  It is the only answer Play gets.

Strangely, it is Play that spots the figure moving in the water near the Cyrian border.  Play taps the veteran’s shoulder and points.  The elf pushes down his arm. “A nod will do.  Less movement- less to see.”  He looks over and watches the person in the water.  The person is dressed in black with a face hood on.  His face appears to be painted black also.  Maybe even dark grey.  The man then crawls out of the water and seems content to be across from the keep.  He is either waiting for someone or spying on the keep.

Play then hears his partner gasp and stare into space.  Play concentrates on the tree line where he is looking.  Ever so briefly Play spots red eyes of a humanoid in the tree.  The person or creature then silently and with no effort unfolds large dull grey wings and takes to the air.  The wings look awkward and cumbersome, moth like.

The elf says something in his racial language and makes a religious gesture of protection.  Play is confused and curious.  He has never seen Vassuea unnerved before.

In a mere awed whisper the elf replies.  “That was a….  I’m not sure what to call in common…. The direct translation is a ‘Destiny’ or Eldeen Druids call it a ‘Mothman’.   I have heard many stories growing up about them.  I always thought they were mere folklore… a boogieman to scare unruly children.

“So…..” Play wonders as he thinks there is more to this than what is being said.

“These creatures appear only during times of great calamity.  They aid the dead to travel to Dolurrh, the plane of the dead,  everyone’s final fate.”

Play looks to the sky but sees nothing.

“I don’t understand why that should bother you…. even if you are correct.”

The elf turns sharply at Play.  A wild and terrified look is on his face.  “You don’t understand.   You didn’t see them.  You have human eyes. “

Play is annoyed by the racial slur.

“You saw the one across the river. With my elven sight I saw deeper into the woods.   There were dozens.  DOZENS.”

Play waits for the meaning of this revelation.

“Tales say ONE will come when something that will forever change history happens.  Typically a town is destroyed and one shows up.   WHAT could happen to require DOZENS of the Destinies?”

Play looks over to the border of Cyre and tries to imagine this.  What could happen?


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“07 PLAY DEAD”
SEGMENT 92
“THE RUINS AND DESTRUCTION”

RHAAN 25, 997

“Daanvi’s Confusion!” Play curses.  He fell into Zinter’s simple trap like a rank amateur. Play takes a deep breath and calms himself.  He looks around for hints of where he is (trying to not think of locations like Xen’drik, Argonnessen or even Sarlona.) and sees several things of interest.

SMELL-
There is the smell of salt water.  Coastal area or island.
SOUND-
Gentle waves and birds.  More coastal references.
FEEL-
Gentle breeze.   Colder than Sharn.   Northern coast or Sarlona.
TASTE-
Pollens…. Not fruit.   Salt….
SIGHT-
Sparse pine tree forest.  Eldeen or Karrnath?   Ruins… stone….. and a… scroll.   The scroll Zinter was holding when he first spotted him.   Play picks it up and looks around some more.  He also sees several things out of place.   Shattered table and some cloth…. A curtain?   Moldy… it’s been here for a while but not rotting.

He opens the scroll case and slides out the parchment.   He looks at the sky.  The sun is low and he believes to the west.  He reads the note.

CONGRADULATIONS YOUNG HERO FOR HIRE-  YOU HAVE STEPPED INTO MY TRAP ONCE MORE.  I BELIEVE YOU WILL DISCOVER WHERE YOU ARE IN TIME AND WITH SOME EXPLORATION.   BE CAREFUL OF THE THING THAT GOES BUMP IN THE NIGHT.   I HOPE YOU MEET IT.  ZINTER d’CANNITH

“Bastard!” Play calls out.   “…and I didn’t pack a lunch basket either.” Play exclaims trying to lighten the situation.

He walks around to explore, not because Zinter said so, but to try to figure out where he is and what to do about it.  He climbs a rocky hill top and discovers he is on an island.   In the far distance he can see a few possible mountains, maybe the mainland.  The island is not very big.   It is less than a mile round has no clear easy port or beach.   Very rocky.

He climbs back down the hill and spots carvings in the ruins.   Large stone blocks with images of depressed or captive people being led by winged and large eyed humanoids.  They look familiar but he just can’t place it.   All he sees is red eyes.  Strange.

Something else catches his attention.   Something near the shore line where the ruins reach a short fifty foot cliff that leads to the water below.   Armor or maybe even a golem?   He goes to it and finds the destroyed remains of a warforged warrior.   Play looks it over.   The leg was severely damaged.   Then he sees the docent area in the chest is empty.  It looks like something pried a docent out however.   Looking at the face plate closer he then remembers the warforged.  He is one of Zinter’s fiendish creations he battled on the airship over the Eldeen bay.  

At least now he has an idea of where he is.  He also now understands what Zinter wanted.   Play is separated from the world with no means back and for his only companions he has the remains of a warforged that he killed.   A reminder of why Zinter hates him and vice versa.  And the “companion”.  Who or what was Zinter hinting at?


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“07 PLAY DEAD”
SEGMENT 93
“VISITORS”

RHAAN 27, 997

Play has searched the island thourghly and sees no signs of life except for some birds and few seals.   He is hungry and fears he will die of starvation before meeting the island’s companion.  

Play is beginning to hate himself some now.    Not only did he fall for an old trap but now the warforged in the Cogs will continue to be prayed on by Zinter.   They will be given docents that possess them to his will while gaining strange powers not natural to warforged.  He has harnessed the power or essence of demons and trolls thus far.  What else has Zinter been able to isolate and place into his custom built docents? 

Play climbs back up to the top.   If need be, he can use the bow to take down a seal….  His morbid curiosity leads to wondering if it will taste like chicken or pig.  Then he sees it-   a flash of light.   A magical portal has opened near the downed warforged.  He studies it while drawing his bow.  As expected- warforged… armed.   More of Zinter’s augmented thugs.

“uh-oh” mumbles Play.  The last warforged to step out before the portal closes looks about then a blackish-purple swirling aura or mist begins to seep from its mouth and seams of its armor.  The eyes are not yellow or red but pure deepest black.

Play fires three arrows into the red eyed fiendish warforged.  All three look up to Play and begin to hurry up the steps and platforms to reach him at the top.  Three more arrows hit home.  Play hopes to drop one before they reach him.   Play fires again then moves over the edge out of view.

Play takes cover in a hollow made from worked stone with engravings of the large eyed winged creatures.  As the docent empowered warforged reach the ridge they look for Play but cannot see him.  Play sets his sights on the fiend again and fires away.  It staggers and tries to pull at and remove some of the oversized arrows.  It removes one and gets two more plunged into it.  It staggers and looks at Play in defiance before tumbling down the stairs it stood at the top of.   Play glances at it as it bounces past him and comes to a stop at the bottom of the stairs.

Play rolls to his side and takes cover in a nearby section of the ruins.   The yellow eyed warforged and the black mist covered warforged take opposite sides of the stairs.  Play pushes up against a wall and looks both ways around the edges.  One warforged on each side.    He doesn’t want to be in direct combat if he can help it.  He pushes off with his feet and races down the stairs with the warforged hunters in pursuit.

Unseen by any of the three, the wall Play was by shakes and slides down revealing pitch darkness and a set of large glowing red eyes.  They blink once then again before bursting to the night air in a rush of silence.

The yellow eyed warforged with the docent that allows it to heal waves its large bastard sword arm blade.  It is looking for Play.  The other warforged also has an arm blade.  It and its body are covered by swirling wisps of blackish-purple energy. 

Play switches to his demolition club.  It is magically attuned to any construct (including warforged) to increase damage under specific conditions (sneak attacks).  He tries to sneak around behind them.  As he had hoped, they are unaware of his movement.  He strikes the yellow eyed warforged and shatters it’s chest and head.  He then runs for it as the dark mist shrouded one turns to him.

Play leaps over a wall and takes cover.   The black mist bothers Play.    What does it do?  Nothing good anyway.

The black misted living (?) construct begins to look for the ex- Dark lantern.  He goes to where Play was last but finds nothing there.  He slowly stands up and looks around before searching again.  Unseen by Play or the warforged, someone or something is watching from the shadows of the ruins.  It’s red eyes narrow as it studies the black mist.

Several arrows strike the warforged from behind.  The arrows seem to age and become brittle and break apart as the black mists wrap around them.  “Enough.  Zinter wants your death.  Your death he shall have.”

“He talks!”

The warforged turns around to face Play.  

“Boo.” Says Play as he strikes the warforged with his club of demolition.  Play is surprised and steps back quickly.  The club seems to pulse and glow irregularly within Play’s hands.   The black mists are shrugged off before they destroy the magical club.  “Buggers.” He says as he decides to stay away from the warforged and only strike from the distance.

The black mists reach out and grasp at the air.  They are like a thing alive…. And its hungry.  They spring forward Play is wisely far away.  He switches to the bow and wonders how to end this.  He fires three more arrows.  Another three arrows strike and are destroyed after being removed.  The warforged tosses aside the ashes and if it could snarl it would.  The black mists swell and pulse.

The red eyes watch everything carefully.

Play pulls back the string to fire again but hesitates.  Something is wrong.   Horribly wrong.

The warforged with a magically treated docent in its chest stops and looks at its sword.  The arm blade begins to rust and break apart.   In amazement, awe and soon realization of its own doom, it watches the black mists intensify and swirl around its body.

“I…. do not understand…..”  It begins.

The dark energy grows and creates a void around the construct.  The volatile destructive energy implanted into the docent is beginning to consume it now.  It is going critical.  It builds up and there is a silent explosion that leaves a smooth walled round crater where the warforged once was.  Unseen by Play, the docent remains intact and rolls to a gentle stop at the bottom.

Play missed it because he is looking on to something he has seen before but a long time ago.   A black and dark grey molted body carried by reddish translucent wings holds up a humanoid creature with red eyes.

“Mothman…….” Whispers Play.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“07 PLAY DEAD”
SEGMENT 94
“MOTHMEN…. DIRECTORS OF FATE AND DESTINY”

RHAAN 27, 997

“Welcome John Play.”

Play looks up to the hovering creature.  “errrrr…. Hi……”   He is not sure whether to attack, run, bow or prey.   The last he saw one of things beings an entire nation died.

=I have been watching you.  You are a curious individual to watch.   You have an interesting destiny.   I enjoy it very much.=  It communicates within his mind.

“How do you know my name?  You seem to know me but I don’t know you.”  says Play still not putting his weapons away.

=I am aware of all things with a destiny.  This includes you.=

Still unsettled, Play finds he cannot look the creature eye to eye.  “So… you believe you know my destiny….” He leaves his comment hanging.

=Yes and you are not following it.=

“Yeah…. I’m known to do the unexpected.”  Play finally lowers his bow but continues to not meet its stare.  “Was it fate I would be here?”

= Perhaps.  Fate is a strange thing.  It is like points in history.  How one connects the dots is the thing of freewill.=

Play remains quiet for a moment.   He is uncertain what to do.  His lantern training never covered Mothmen.  “Glad you are enjoying the show.  Can I go now?  I have unfinished work in Sharn.”

=True but it is not with Zinter d’Cannith.  It is with family and friends=

Play finds the nerve to look up and meet the creature eye to eye.  He honestly isn’t sure if he will turn into stone or something like that.  Play finds he is fearful of the creature but equally enthralled by it.  

“Family?  Everyone is dead.”

=dead?=

“Yes.  My father died protecting the king.”

= Augustus Play died saving the king.  Your father died stopping Gnolls from attacking a village.=

Play opens his mouth to argue then stops to reconsider that course of action.   Just what does this creature want of him?

= I wish to have you return to the path of your destiny.  I may have to educate you first=

“Educate….?!?   What the hell are you……” Play begins to argue but again stops.   Those damned eyes….

=Do you know where you are?=

“North of Eldeen reaches.   On an island within Eldeen bay.”

=True but you are also somewhere important=

Play looks on impatiently.

=Humor me John Play.  Follow me= 

Play follows him to a stone wall.  He has been here taking cover from the warforged before.

=Do you know your planes?=

“Yeah…..”

=This island is a gateway to another plane.  It leads to Dolurrh=

“Isn’t that like…. The dead?” Questions Play with a great deal of unease.

=Yes.  Only the dead or agents of fate may enter the realm=

“And you are…. An agent?” Play hopes at least.

=I and many others.  I wish to show you something within however.=  replies the gaunt creature as it unfolds its long arms.

“Now wait a moment…. Only the dead and agents of fate may enter.  So I’m an agent?”

=Yes= and it touches Play whom is frozen in fear.  =but not of fate=

Play’s eyes roll back and he collapses.

Play’s heart has stopped.

Play is dead.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“07 PLAY DEAD”
SEGMENT 95
“THE DEATH OF PLAY AND HIS REBIRTH”

“RHAAN 27, 997”

Grey skies

Grey and bare trees

Grey stones

Dull

Play wants to close his eyes again and wake up.

=Welcome to Dolurrh John Play=

The Dark lantern rolls over and sits up.   “Where are we?”

= Dolurrh=

“But I’m not….. I am dead.    Why did you kill me you son of a bitch!?!?!”   Play gets to his feet quickly and turns on the creature.  The look in its eyes stops him.

=You have left the path to your destiny.  I wish to point you in the correct direction=

“I don’t understand….”

=In Time John Play.  In time….=

The creature’s red eyes peer into Play’s heart and soul.  Play feels uncomfortably vulnible before it.  “So what am I supposed to be doing then?”

=Follow me.  In Time you will find the correct path to your destiny=   The creature turns in midair and floats away across the grey landscape.

“But I don’t have time for this.  I need to find and bring Zinter to justice!”   The Mothman ignores him and seems to float away even faster.  “Damn it!” and Play gives pursuit.

The dull grass crunches under Play’s feet as ne moves through the meadow.  The creature floats onward.  Finally a stone pillar comes into view.

“Is that where we are going?”

=In Time everyone mortal comes here=

Play feels he is missing something…. Time and destiny…. What is this creature up to?  “And where is that?”

=the realm of the dead=

They come to a gateway cut into the stone and enter the darkness.   They go down a long set of spiral stairs.  There is no outer wall… only the center column the stairs hold onto.   Sometimes he believes something is moving in the darkness but nothing ever appears.  “Where again?”

=I am about to give you a great gift.  I hope you appreciate it=  Says the gaunt and tall creature looking down at Play.

Then play begins to see movement in the darkness.  Swirling dark energy… ghosts?   Souls……   he sees apparitions swirling about and moving around.

“Who are these people?” asks Play cautiously.

=Everyone whom has ever died=

“That’s a lot of people…. This can’t be everyone.”  says Play as he tries to take it all in. “Why am I not out there then?”

=my will keeps you anchored here next to me=

“So what do you have to show…..” Play begins to ask but then stops.  A lone spirit has stopped and begins to float towards the two of them.  Play knows who it is.

“father….?”

The spirit moves closer.  It looks sad and defeated.

“Father!  It is me- your son!   Its John.”

Another spirit stops and floats towards them.  Then a few more.

Before him floats several people he knows well….. Augustus Play, Clem Play, Amanda Play and a family friend-  Welter d’Deneith.   

Augustus stares with hollow eyes at John.  He is studying the Dark Lantern.   “Father- don’t you recognize me?”    It stares more with a questioning expression on its face.

“What is happening here?  Why doesn’t he recognize me?”

Play, trembling and near the point of tears reaches out but the spirit is too far away.

=word of caution Play…. The dead should not be touched within the realm of Dolurrh=

“It’s my father….. he would not harm me.”

=not on purpose.  Even the man that raised you would not.=

Play is about to begin a new argument but begins to catch on.   He doesn’t want to listen to it….. but asks anyway.   “Are you…. are you suggesting he is not my father?”

The creature says nothing.

“Are you suggesting he may be alive then?”

=no=

“My brother, sister and family friend are here but not…….”  It begins to sink in.  Tears flow… both from pain, confusion and betrayal.

“Welter….. he…. But I don’t have a dragonmark.”

=Not all children of the Dragonmarked bare marks themselves=

Play stares at the two of them….. his father and his…. Biological father……  “Why?   “

=scandal…. And Jocasta never told August the truth.  She hid it with magic.=

“Look- I’m getting tired of your hints of things…. What is going on?” Play begins to raise his voice.  His anger is growing in strength.  The fear of the creature next to him is leaving him.

“Show me my mother.   She will explain this to me.”   

Nothing

Play spins and raises a fist to the creature.   “She’s not here.  She’s not here!  She is alive!   Is that my fate?  Is her being alive why I am being shown this?”

=Time will tell.  You have been directed to the path again.  Now we return=

“No!”  He screams  “I want answers now!  No more games.  Tell me…………”

Play feels dizzy and begins to collapse.   The last words he hears is “In time….”

Play awakens laying on the ground.  He spits out the dirt and leaves on the stone floor he finds himself laying on.   “In time….. what is that evil and demented thing trying to get at?!?”    Play rolls over and lays up against the wall.  His back is itching again and he can’t help but rub at it.

“Why Mother?  Why?”

Play quiets down for a moment and tries to take it all in again.    

1. Destiny

2. Augustus is not his father

3. He is a Denieth 

4. Mom is alive

“When I get off this damned island I’m going to find her.” Declares Play.

“John!  I found you finally.  I knew I would but I just never know how or when.” Says a friendly and familiar voice.

“Glyder?   Glyder Freetime- is that you?” Says Play rubbing the tears from his eyes and cheek.

5. The reoccurring word and phrase of “In Time”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“07 PLAY DEAD”
SEGMENT 96
“ALL IN TIME”

RHAAN 27, 997

“Glyder dear-  WHEN are we this time and where are we- OH!   Hello.  Who are you?” exclaims a surprised female gnome.  Play thinks he recognizes her but can’t place it.

“I hope you are here to get me outta here.” Exclaims Play as he gathers himself.  He puts out his hand to shake a greeting to the other gnome standing above him.   Glyder Freetime.    Play knows Glyder.  He is a time traveling gnome and friend of Kim Elderich.   It has been a few years since the last time he saw the gnome but the gnome looks much older.   Time travel…. So confusing.  “and whom is your lady friend?”

“Catti d’Sivis… this is my friend John Play.”

“THE John Play?!?  I have heard so much of you….” she says in a strange and very fake way.

“Sivis….   Now I know you.    You are a reporter.” He says with some coldness.   He senses she is holding something back.   “I’m not in a mood for an interview.   Glyder- can you get me outta here and back to Sharn?”

“All in time John.” Says the gnome.  He senses the tension between Catti and Play.   “Just to get this out in the open-  Catti already knows you…..   She did an extensive interview with you in her past…. In your future.”

Play takes a moment to absorb this.  He remembers having a conversation with Kim about how confusing it is to keep up with Glyder.   Glyder travels through time.  Many of his stories amazed Kim.  The confusion of time travel was brought up.

“Sorry….. I’m a bit… off right now.  I apologize Catti.  I meant no disrespect.”

“And I you.  I was uncertain if we had done the interview yet or not.”

“John, I came here to bring you home but first……” the gnome reaches out to Play and Catti…. A glow and a sense of a warm pulsing wave of energy flows over Play… and the two time travelers.

A tall gaunt creature with red eyes witnesses it all…..  =All in Time John Play…. All in time=


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“08 PLAY WITHIN TIME ”
SEGMENT 97
“FAMILY SECRETS”

LHARVION 23, 969 SHARN

“Push Jocasta!  Push!” calls out the halfling midwife.  Her enhanced Mage Hands are ready for the delivery.

“Ahhhhh!   Third and…. LAST time….” The sweaty woman growls as she prepares to push again.

“I see a head.  You are doing well!  Push!”

“I…. #$@&* am!” she growls.  The midwife smiles at her spirit.

“Here it comes…. One more Jocasta… one more push for me and the baby….”

“Ahhhhhhh------- “    Wahhhhhhhhhhhh is shared by two voices now…. Two Plays.

“Congratulations! It’s a boy!”  The Jorasco halfling midwife gently uses her magics to cradle and clean the child.  The cord is cut and soon the exhausted but joyful mother receives her third child.

“Too bad Augustus could not be here.   I will be sure to contact the capital’s Sivis’ house to send word to him.”

“Yes…. Ever dedicated… to his… king and country……” she pants weakly and with a sense of hurt.  “He is in Wroat this week.”

The midwife gets up and leaves the new mother with her new-born child.   Five minutes go by when a curtain is pulled back.   A man dressed in light armor and a red cape steps out.  “Jocasta…. How are you?”

Welter d’Deneith creeps over to her side quietly.  He holds her hand and gently kisses and holds it.  “How is our child?”

“He is fine.  His name will be John I think.”

“I like that…. My father’s name was John.”

“I know.”

“As was your great grand father’s name.   Augustus will accept it without question.”

“Yes my sweet.”

“But…. Does he suspect….?”

“If so…. He is more concerned with duty and honor to worry about me.   It is YOU that completes me now.”

“Our bloods…. Will he… John…. Will he have…. A mark?”

“It is possible.  It is very possible.”

“Augustus will know then…. That John was not his.”

“Then I will work on that problem.  But until then-   we have John and our love.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“08 PLAY WITHIN TIME ”
SEGMENT 98
“THIS ISN’T SHARN”

RHAAN 10, 903- JUNGLES OF Q’BARRA

“… I was informed we may travel through time some.” Finishes the Gnome.

“WHAT! But the last I …knew… you…. had no control …over it.  Crap.” Replies Play as he sees it is too late.   The pine trees and stone ruins have been replaced by a hot and humid swamp.  At least they appeared on dry land.

Calli looks around.  “Xen’drik, Argonnessen or Q’Barra?” she asks Glyder.

Play answers.  “Q’Barra.”

“How do you know….oh.” says the gnome reporter as the Lizardfolk stop before them.

“Don’t suppose either of you speak Lizard?” says Play while sliding his batons into his hands.

“Hello- we have lost our way.  Can you perhaps help us?” asks Glyder in near perfect draconic.

Silence.   One lizardfolk flicks out his tongue which nearly sets Play off.

“Are we near Newthrone?”

Silence.

“Oh crap……” Glyder sighs.   In draconic- “Haka’torvhak?”

The creatures tense up and grip their spears better.  Play exposes his weapons which doesn’t calm or intimidate the creatures at all.

One of the lizardfolk steps back and points through the trees and brush.  In the distance is a tall dark colored cliff with gray smoke rising from the top.  Bits of obsidian and brass shine in the sun.

“Great.  We are in Q’Barra near the lizardfolk center of power.  It is a ruin that acts as a holding cell for many fiends from ages ago.   Depending on exactly when we are, there may be either a real nasty dragon here or a fiend.”

“Good dragon or bad?” asks Calli.

“From our point of view…. Bad.”

“Oh goody.    First I die, learn everything in my life is a lie, come back to life and get misplaced in time…. Only to die again.   What can happen next?”   grumbles Play shaking his head in bewilderment.

“Must…. Come with…. Us.” Says a figure behind the lizardfolk line.  The lizardfolk move aside and kneel to the ground with their heads down.   A cloaked tall figure holding a staff walks up to them.   “Must… be shown…. The Caves.”    The figure pulls down the cowl revealing a ½ lizard ½ humanoid person that perhaps is female.    “The gods…. Insist.”

The three of them look to each other and sigh.   “Here we go.  Thanks Glyder.  Next time call me up a boat instead.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“08 PLAY WITHIN TIME ”
SEGMENT 99
“THE CAVES”

RHAAN 10, 903- JUNGLES OF Q’BARRA

The jungle is thick and the insects large and numerous.   The lizardfolk ignore them while Play swats at them.   Glyder and Calli, with their smaller size are intimidated by the flying insects.  They follow a path that crosses over several reed and wood bridges until they reach a dark colored rock mountain.  No trees grow on it but the vines are thick and certain plants are growing using the vines for leverage.  Pockets of clouds cling to the sides.  Steam hisses out of unseen cracks in the rock.

The half-breed leads them to a series of openings covered by thick overhanging vegetation.  The caves are not deep and thus maintain the heat of the day.    Several lizardfolk are here but they look sad…. Even defeated.   Beyond them are mats of thick straw and brush.  Nests thinks Play.

“In the past few ….months we had thieves take our eggs.   The eggs …..were returned just as mysteriously ….and silently as they were ….taken a week later.  They hatched but the eggs were not ours.  They belonged …..to lizardfolk but the hatchlings were ….slightly bigger and darker in color.  Uncertain …..of what to do, ….we began to nurture them …..while we looked for our own hatchlings.”

“Why?” asks Play.

“They would have …..died otherwise.” The half-bred calmly answers.

“well….yeah right- go on.” The ex-Dark Lantern gives in.   Not very far back in his mind he thinks he knows what this is about.

“Please finish your story.” Glyder politely says while giving Play a look of annoyance.

“The Black ….scales…. as we now…. Call them, they grew and grew.   Then last week… they disappeared.  We ….hope you can help us…. Find them ….and our original….. hatchlings.”

Play doesn’t trust her.    Something seems wrong.   He has fought the Black Scales before.   It was just a scouting party and he and the warriors from Breland had been forced off course in a raid by the Elves.   Now that Glyder is suggesting a dragon is involved….. 

“Yes, we can help.” Complies the gnome time traveler.

Later…. When the three of them are alone.   “Why did you volunteer us to search for their children and the nasty black thugs?   You do realize these misfit children are the larger black cousins of the lizardfolk.” Growls Play in impatience.

“Oh course they are.   But how?    I feel like we are here to learn how the Black Scale race came to be or maybe something about the dragon that will in time come here.”

“Assuming it is not here already-“ adds Calli.

“Maybe they are related.    Maybe it wasn’t the dragon that unified them but created them.” Offers Glyder.

“Let’s time travel back to 997 and ask one?”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“08 PLAY WITHIN TIME ”
SEGMENT 100
“TIME TRAVEL”

RHAAN 11, 903- JUNGLES OF Q’BARRA

“So, what do you REALLY know about the dragon and the Black Scales that you are NOT telling us since it may mean I go crazy and take my frustration out on them leading to a hiccup in time and thus destroying everything?”

“It doesn’t work like that but yes- the less you know of the future the better.”

“Doesn’t work…..”    I am NOT having a good year.   Speak clearly Glyder.”

“YOU.  You need to back down.” Declares the reporter.  “Glyder will tell us what we need to know and that is all.”   She says but her eyes wonder about things like Play had.

“Alright.    From what I have seen, you can effect time but not change it.   I used to think that a misstep was like a ripple in a pond.   Each ring spreading out and changing things.   But it doesn’t work like that.”

“Oh?  And how does it work?”

“Instead of a pond it has current.  It is in constant motion.   It is like throwing a rock into a stream.  There are ripples but the ripples are quickly corrected to what they were already.”

Play stares at the gnome for a few moments trying to decide if he is trying to trick him or not.  “So… what next then?”

“We explore.  We try to find out why we are here.  Sometimes we are to merely witness something, other times to correct time.”

“Wait a moment- first you say time can’t be altered and now you are saying YOU alter it?”

“I am an agent of Chronos.   Some ripples need more shaping then others.   Just as some streams of time are a roaring river.”

Play opens his mouth to begin a new point then thinks twice of it.   The sooner this is done the sooner he can begin to look for his mother.

The three of them walk out of the shelter provided for them by the lizardfolk nesters.  It was an uneasy sleep.   Both Glyder and Play know that nearby are fiends and those they influence.   Within a hundred years, these fiends will grow in power and influence… unnoticed by the five nations whom will be at war with each other.

“Welcome outsiders.”   The three of them turn to face the voice.   It is the half-breed,  Attilla.  “I can take you… to the last ….known area of the…. Black scales.”  

They follow her past the caves and nests to the jungle.   She stops and looks to the three.

“What can you tell us John?    Are there tracks?” asks Glyder.

“I’m not much of a tracker but I’ll amuse her.”  Play wanders to the brush and mud and looks around.  He sees clawed marks in the mud and soft earth but they walk over each other.   He cannot decipher direction or number.

“Try again Play.” Says Calli as she begins to whistle an enchantment.

Play sighs.    His mind is elsewhere…. Another time.  The whistling carries a tune that settles in his mind.  It refocuses him and he tries again.  The tracks come in and circle impatiently before leaving.   Three…. No four come in…. four leave.  Clawed feet.   Lizardfolk.   Play begins to follow the trail into the jungle followed by the whistling bard and the time traveler.   The half-breed watches with her head down.  After a moment, she follows.

Play follows the tracks until he reaches a shallow stream.    The whistling in his ears has begun to lose its power and enchantment.

“I’ve lost the trail.” Says Play but remains quiet that he has picked up on a scout watching them.

“Should I again….” Begins Calli but Glyder nods a slow no.    He sees a difference in Play.    Play is no longer hunting prints.  His alertness is tracking something else…. Someone else.

Suddenly a lizardfolk with red eyes and red claws tears through the brush.   Play has been watching it for the past two minutes.   Deciding to go easy on the creature, he defends himself then with several swings of his clubs he takes the creature down.   Having pulled his strikes, the creature sighs deeply as it sleeps off the hard hits.

“So much for going to 997 to get answers…..” says Play with a smirk.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“08 PLAY WITHIN TIME ”
SEGMENT 101
“BLACK SCALES”

RHAAN 11, 903- JUNGLES OF Q’BARRA

“Where are the hatchlings?” asks Glyder in draconic.

The still groggy lizard mixed breed rolls its head with its tongue slipping briefly in and out….   “tasting” the air to determine whom is here before opening its eyes.   Play doesn’t buy it.   He clamps his hand on its snout and covers its nostrils.  The creature’s eyes bulge and it violently shakes its head free and tries to bite his hands.   “It’s awake.” Says Play very simply.

“Again….where are the hatchlings?” Glyder repeats.

“I could get him to speak up” offers Calli as she pulls out her wand of tongues which begins to glow.   She gives the creature a moment to think of some nasty things the wand could do before smiling at it.

“In Tarrask-hut….. all in there” it says in a garbled draconic.

“and where is this Tarrask-hut?”

Play attempts to intimidate it by twirling the tonfas in his hands… which he then drops.   Under his breath he grumbles at how he needs someone to officially train him in their use.

Five minutes later the three step aside to discuss what to do.  Deciding to leave him tied up they will enter the camp and try to get the hatchlings back.   They return to find the lizardfolk crossbred dead.   A dagger driven into its neck.   The three time displaced travelers look to each other.  There is a traitor within the tribe and they all think they know who it is.

After further discussions like what each can do in a fight   (yes I know- John Play has met Calli already but this is the first time…. Time travel gets weird ya know).

Using her bardic buffs, the ex- Dark Lantern creeps up to the edge of the camp.    Several more of these cross breeds are here.  The consensus is these are fiendish lizardfolk.   Play feels he can easily handle these and collect the children.   Before either gnome can speak up he charges into the camp.   He may be limited in tricks with the unique clubs but he is quite good using them as standard short length clubs.  Generally two or three strikes with the magical clubs drop each creature as he moves in.   The gnomes attempt to sneak into the largest tent figuring that would house the hatchlings.

It does but there is a problem-  they have been magically aged to young adulthood.

“John!” Calli calls out magically so that he can hear her.

He rushes the tent.  Two guards step up and swing at him.  He ducks down, uses the clubs unique “t” handle to trip the creatures up.   Time permitting he would have finished them off first but who knows what the small guys have discovered or worse- discovered them.

Barging in there are several large black scale lizardfolk holding large clubs.

Caught unaware, Play easily closes the gap and gets between them and the gnomes.  “These are hatchlings?!?”

“Magical accelerated aging.   And there must be more.”

Two lizardfolk are dropped as John Play strikes the large creatures repeatedly on the heads and hands.  They go down leaving two more.   Calli sings a soothing song that makes them weary but as they are not true humanoids they do not fall asleep.   It keeps them at bay as Play goes after them next.  One goes down and the other snaps out of the daze and snarls at the black garbed human.  It swings But Play stepped into and under the swing.   Play drops it from behind.

“So-  watching, observing or taking them down?” asks Play in sarcasm. 

“It is clear the Black Scales were created through magic from normal eggs.   This is the first batch.   Not sure if this was ordered by the dragon, the trapped fiend or Attilla.” Offers Glyder.

“All of the ….above.    Smart and…. Resourceful….. Your actions have…. Killed the clan.” The human- lizardfolk crossbreed steps in; she is covered with blood- lizardfolk blood.  “But we know… the magical…. Process works.    Soon there will…. Be hundreds of the …. Blackscales.”

Play prepares to attack but Glyder motions him to stay.

“Several other …. Clans have been …. Altered already….. soon to hatch.”

“Unless we destroy them.” Offers Play.

“She still wins.  The lizardfolk will band together to hunt down and kill all humans.   At least this way, in the future there remains a chance to undo this.” Says the time traveler.

“You mean…. We’re going to run?”

“I can feel it…. The Chrono energy.  We have done what needs to be done.    I can arrange aid in the future before the fiend escapes.”

Glyder, holding Calli’s hand, touches Play and they magically disappear into time.

The lizardfolk look at each other in confusion.    The last words they heard (but cannot understand) is the human yelling “This is Bullsh**”.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“09 PLAY NORMAL OR PLAY ABERRANT”
SEGMENT 102

THERENDOR 9  -1485  Pre Galifar time

Trevor and Sara Delicahn ran through the streets of Sharn in fear of their lives.  The HUNTERs were after them.  If caught they would be tortured then killed.   Sometimes the bodies were found in the Dagger River and other times in the dirty alleys of the growing city.

The Cannith Hunters used magic to hunt them down, the halfling healers would do the torture.  It was dismal at best.

“Stop!  We wish to ask questions.  Mercy will be given if you comply!”   The Cannith Hunter grumbles quietly- “at least until we have our information.”

The two twins run further to the south.  If they make it to the docks there is a chance.   A second pack of Hunters arrive.   Too late- they have reached the stairs leading to the docks…. To the water.

The second pack follows closely while the first pack hold up at the city’s edge.  Using magic, the Cannith Hunter levitates out from the edge and begins to descend.  The halflings that traveled with him frown at this.  They begin to hop down the stairs quickly and yet carefully as they built for mankind- not halflings.

The twins are cut off on a dock by the levitator.  “You are trapped Aberrant scum.”

Suddenly there is a wind and a whistle in the air.  The wind circles and then suddenly emits light.   The twins hold hands and nod at each other.  They leap headfirst into the water even as three travelers fall out of the teleport.  The two smaller people are gnomes and they tumble and bounce just short of falling into the water.  The human dressed in black lands on his feet.   He looks up at the mage and smiles under his mask and greets the mage with a mere- “allo.”

While holding bloodied clubs.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“09 PLAY NORMAL OR PLAY ABERRANT”
SEGMENT 103

THERENDOR 9  -1485  Pre Galifar time

“Hold aberrant lovers!” demands the Cannith mage.

“As open sexually as I like to think I can be- aberrant is kinda cruel isn’t it?” replies Play whom assesses the situation quickly.   Attack and ask questions later.  He moves forward quickly but not quick enough as an unseen wand flashes and Play finds himself held magically.  The gnomes try a different method.

“Where and when are we?” asks Calli sincerely.

“Calli!” Glyder hisses.  “Excuse me; we are not from around here.  I find us at a lost in fact.”   He looks about.  The cliffs are Sharn but the buildings are nowhere tall enough.  Dragonmarked by sight of the blue tattoo on his forearm.  Before 1480 or so.   Hopefully NOT the war.

To be safe, the mage uses his wand on them also.  Calli is held but Glyder rolls and rolls away.  “Wait! No there must be a misunderstanding!”  He rolls into the water with a hard bodily splash.   The Deneith hunters arrive and look at the scene.

“Take the human and gnome to the camp.  We’ll see if the aberrations surface or the other gnome.  Go!”

They bind Play and Calli and drag them away.   Glyder nor the two runaways ever surface and after ten minutes they leave assuming them to have drowned.

Fifteen minutes prior-
The twin aberrant Dragonmarked siblings grab hands as they rush down the dock.  This allows their powers to develop quickly.  Their powers work uniquely even for Aberrant.   Individually, the powers work for a few mere seconds (one round) but if touching each other they last much longer.   Their powers are mostly water based.  In this case they will breath under water.  However the Hunters are here already.

Fearing they will die now, they are about to leap and hope for the best when a sudden flash of light erupts behind them.    They leap into the water as the hunters are distracted.   Shortly, a strange haired gnome falls into the water.  They gather him up and through their breathing abilities; they share mouthfuls of air with him.  They wait deep under the dock within pieces of a sunken small fishing vessel and surface only when their powers begin to fade.

Quietly they surface under the dock away from the last hunter whom has just now given up and has begun to walk back to the city.   Signaling for the gnome to be quiet, they make their way to another dock and land.   They find a covered sewer grate and enter the underground catacombs.

Once they are a safe ways in they speak. 

“We are Trevor and Sara Delicahn.  We are also at your dept.  Thankyou.   We wish we could do more for you but he would never understand bringing a non-marked person to the home.”

Glyder debates what to say.  “Those men took two of my friends.  Where are they going?”

“Again, we are sorry.   It is too late for them.”

Glyder knows how dangerous this time period is in Sharn.   He needs help now.  “The human dressed in black…. He is aberrant.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“09 PLAY NORMAL OR PLAY ABERRANT”
SEGMENT 104
“THE ESCAPE”

THERENDOR 9  -1485  Pre Galifar time

Play hears things but keeps still.   He regained conscience only a few minutes ago.   His captures knocked him out before taking him too far.  He figures they want things to be quiet and where they are taking him to also remain a secret.   Not hard to do.  He knows much of Sharn but this is not HIS Sharn.  This Sharn will be destroyed and later rebuilt with high towers.

Calli has been gagged.  Like most gnomes, she is a know it all.  Unlike most gnomes, she doesn’t listen when she should.

“The building is secured sir.”

“Good.  Let’s see what this rebel has on him.”

A few footsteps come to Play.  He doesn’t want his stuff taken (no knowing when he will see Cue next!) and from what he has gathered, these people will not like what his leather armor hides- an Aberrant dragonmark!

“We also need to understand the female’s intensions.   She has a mark of Sivis on her.   Why is she helping the Aberrant?”

Play opens his eyes, His magical artifact ( a Mask of detection and sight) is covering his eyes but has been hustled.  He can only see a little bit through the eye slits.

Two guards are checking over his Club and Bow.   Both are magical and given to him by the Dark Lanterns to sneak into the Mournlands to investigate the reports of a lone warforged massing an army there.   Argh.  There won’t be warforged here at this time.   His club works on constructs and doors.  A third person steps over.  His bright blue robe with gold trim suggests he works for House Cannith.  He wants to see each item individually.    He is an artificer no doubt.

Time to leave.

The Cannith agent speaks.  “This club is over sized and balanced in a strange way.   The studs are adamantine I believe.   Expensive and not overly common.  Magic.  Strong.  It deals special damage.  Bane spells are here.   I think I will keep this.”

Keep talking thinks Play as he looks as best as he can at the room’s layout.

“Bow has magic and ….ugh…. compound.  Set for great strength.   Magic.   Not as strong as the club but still worthy.  I will keep this also.”

Play hears a muffle and some thrashing about.  Calli is setting herself up for a thumping.

“SIR!” one of the guards calls out.   Play feels the guard tug at his leg straps where he keeps his newest toys- the handled small clubs Cue called Tonfas.

“The choice weapon of Tenfur.  Then you ARE with the Aberrants.” Accuses the Cannith agent.

Enough is enough figures Play.  Play has been working on the rope on his arms for a while in secret.  Clearly these guys could learn some lessons from the halfling crime group that will appear in Sharn in a little over 2000 years from now.  “Getting frisky?  I don’t go that way.”  Play calls out as he punches straight up three quick times collapsing the man’s throat.   The other guard begins to pull on his sword when the Dark Lantern uses the dying guard’s body as a shield.  He pulls and holds him over his body then curls up his legs and kicks out throwing the body into the guard.

The Cannith agent reaches for his wand of holding but Calli was able to hum a simple song to loosen her binding and now calls out.   The sonic attack easily takes out the Cannith agent.

“Nice job…” begins Play in frustration.

“I know.” Says Calli with a smile.

“You just alerted everyone nearby that we are trying to escape.” 

“Oh….oh yeah.  Sorry.” Says the Sivis Bard as she wiggles out of the ropes.

As Play checks the door she picks up the dropped wand of Holding.   She uses it on the guard struggling to free himself from the dead guard.

“Time to go and find Glyder.” Declares Play as he yanks open the door.

She frowns.  “I don’t like your tone or you John Play.” She sputters.

He slams the door shut.   “Not that way!”    As he hurries over to the table to get his club and bow, yelling and shouting can be heard in the hallway.

He moves to the wall to a covered window.  He rips the curtain down and sees Sharn across the Dagger River.    Given room to run, he might be able to clear the rocks below but doubts he can and certainly the Sivis girl can’t.

Across the room Play’s heightened senses draw his attention quickly.  A black robed human leaps through the stone wall when phasing.   He easily and gracefully tumbles into a defensive attack stance….holding Tonfas.

“Tenfur….?”

“Correct.”

The door is kicked open and Play fires an arrow while whispering  “Soft”.  The arrows flies across the room, strikes the first man and sends him back into the others with painful and confused grunts.

“I cannot carry both of you through the wall.” States the mysterious monk.  

No need says Play as he taps his club on the instep of his boot.  He swings hard at the stone wall and it cracks.   He swings again and a few stones break free.   “One more lady and mystery man….” And with that he takes down a large section of wall.

“I do not understand.” States the monk as he eyes the recovering guards through the door.

“Calli?”

“What?” she answers understanding she will not like whatever Play has to offer.

“Can you swim?   Never mind.”   He grabs her and cradles her as he runs full speed as the new exit overlooking the deep river.

The monk looks at the now empty hole.  A faint smile creases his face and he runs and leaps out the door even as the first guards begin to enter the room.

Play opens his body to capture as much air resistance as he can.   Near the water he pulls the cursing gnome to him and brings his knees up as he lands in the water.   The monk lands within ten feet of him, making only a quiet splash in the water.

The three surface.   Calli curses and swats at Play in anger.   Pushing off of him she begins to swim to shore- Play grabs her leg and pulls her back.   “This way.”   He motions to the city away from the expected rain of arrows.

“You have done this jump before?” asks the monk.

“You could say that.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“09 PLAY NORMAL OR PLAY ABERRANT”
SEGMENT 105
“LOST IN TIME”

THERENDOR 9  -1485  Pre Galifar time

Play, Calli and the Monk named Tenfur are waiting in a darkened room along with another five warriors and magic users.

Some of these guards seem unhappy with Calli.   Guess they don’t like talkative and nosey gnomes either.

“Where are we?  Where is Glyder?  What is going on?  Why are we being kept- again?” and on and on she rambles.

Play pulls off his mask and carefully puts it away in a pouch on his belt.  “I see we use the same weapon.   I just got mine.   How long have you had your clubs?”

The monk looks at him.  He is clearly gaging and judging him.   Play is used to it and merely smiles to ease tension.  “Long enough.”

“Would you like to show me a few moves?   Why the handles?  Is that to grip it to use as a buckler of sorts?”

There is a click at the door and a woman wielding a short sword steps in.  She is wearing a bandana mask similar to Play’s but green and black.  She steps in and to the side.  Glyder appears and rushes forward to Calli.  His motion is stopped as he finds himself lifted into the air.  Play notes one of the guards has a red glowing dragonmark on his outstretched arm.

“Release the gnome Glarkahn.  He means no harm and can go nowhere.” Says a deep voice of authority from the deeper shadows of the hallway.  A tall man dressed in light armor wielding a staff steps in.

“I am Halas.  Lord Halas Tarkanan.”

Play remembers his history.   This guy leveled the city.   Mental note: Don’t piss him off.  Glyder lightly drops to the floor and rushes over to Calli.   “This is Calli and that is John Play, the young man I spoke of.”

“I understand neither of you are from here.   Maybe in time you will tell me.  But in the meantime, I wish to overlook the obvious and thank each of you for intervening on the twin’s behalf.  Thankyou.” And the man gives a courteous short bow of respect.

“Lord- the female….” Begins a guard.

“I am aware of her family.  I do not fear her.  As you should not.”   He gives a look that cannot be ignored or discounted.  It is a clear warning and message.

“I have also been told you are unique and well qualified.   May we see it?”

“….see it?” wonders Play in honest confusion.  

“Your mark.”

Play looks at Glyder.   What has he told the madman he wonders.   Play takes a moment to undo his leather tunic and belts before pulling them off.  His aberrant mark covers much of his arm.

“Interesting.   I have never seen that pattern before.   What do you do with it?”  Tarkanan asks as he steps up to look at it closer.

Looking at Glyder again with a stern frown.  “I’m still learning.   Sometimes I think it either makes me stronger or increases my reflexes.”

“Interesting.  And you only learned of it recently yet were born with it?”

“Glyder…. After this we need to talk……” he turns back to Lord Tarkanan.  “Yes.   It was magically hidden from me and any detection from magic.”

With a pleased look of surprise on his face he merely replies “Interesting.  How?”

“Does it really matter?”  Play is becoming impatient with him and his questions.

“Yes.   Your fellow traveler told us you would cooperate with us.”

“oh reeeeeeeeally….. so nice us you Glyder.”

“So cooperate or I will no longer overlook the presence of a Sivis dragonmark within my compound.”

“I’m sorry Glyder.   I can’t have him harm or worse Calli.”    Calli sees something in the time traveler’s eyes that she didn’t see before.  Concern…. Desperation…. Love?

“Very well.   An agent of Dolurrh can to me and killed me.  He said what he needed to say and brought me back to life.  This when I discovered this mark on me.  At birth, to hide my true origins, a spell was caste onto me and when I died…. So did the spell.”

“Insanity!” the aberrant lord cries out.  Either you are truly an incredible person or a liar.  Which is it and think hard before you answer.”

Without any hesitation- “I am an incredible person and yes- I was trained to lie if need be.  May I leave now?”

Redness flushes on the Lord’s face as his anger grows.  He raises his outstretched arm towards the gnomes.  “Very well… you believe you may trifle with me….”

“John!   You brought this onto yourself!”  and to everyone’s surprise and Play’s horror, a time ripple begins to open up and it engulfs the gnomes.  “I will return for you… eventually.” And they are gone.

“Dip me in crap and feed me to an Otyugh…. I believe he just did that to me.”

Play looks up to Lord Halas Tarkanan and smiles innocently and nervously.   “Wanna talk some more?”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“09 PLAY NORMAL OR PLAY ABERRANT”
SEGMENT 106
“ABERRANT DRAGONMARKS”

THERENDOR 12  -1485  Pre Galifar time

“I never expected the gnome to do that” thinks Play within his cell.  He was placed here after the two gnomes did a time jump.    Here being a cell in some short tower.    He says short since it is less than twenty levels up.   The rebuilt Sharn obviously was built to be much taller than now.

His equipment was taken away and told to rethink my lies.   I guess it is my being an aberrant is all that is keeping me alive.  He looks at his arm and wonders- am I an Aberrant or am I freak result of magical experimentation done indirectly by my mother.

Does it matter?

Thinking about the history of Sharn, it appears the city is not completely within Tarkanan’s control.   So it will be several years before the city’s destruction at his hands.  Joy for me.

The door is stone and melded shut.   Without his club of devastation he cannot escape.  The room is 15 X 15 and with a ceiling that disappears into the darkness.   With his mask he could have once seen the ceiling and looked for secret means out but not anymore.

Still, he is certain he is being watched and listened to.  History books say Tarkanan was an impressive military leader whom disappeared for a week.  When he came back he was much more powerful and focused on the survival of the Aberrants.   There was also talk that even after his death, he would rise again to aid the Aberrants at a point of need.  Citadel reports suggested there is an increase in Aberrant births.

Aberrant births.   They were created from the mixing of parents with different dragonmarks.   Are the families getting too cozy?    The houses feared the aberrant also.   Some say due to power, others control.

Control over what?

Not all of the houses were discovered yet.   Don’t ask me which ones.  Obviously Cannith was up and bout already.  Mom- your ancestors suck. Play smirks at that.    He may grumble and play the pity me trip but he is a doer…. Not a crier.    He stands up and picks the one torch he has for light within the room.

The stones of the wall are well fitted.  But they are old.   Goblin in creation?  It takes him a long time to walk around the edges while inspecting the wall for any weak spots including damaged mortar.   He finds one.  It appears someone else was held here and used a rock or the such to pound at the edges.

Then he hears movement near to where he sat before and wanders back there as he was only stretching his legs.

It is the woman that was with Tarkanan.  Carla.

“Hello.   Is it raining out?   Is the sun shining?   I miss the sun.” says Play to distract her from wondering what he was doing.

Silence

“Sooooooo…. What does your mark do?” Play asks with as much charm as he can muster without seeing her much.   He directs the question through a 6 inch square hole that has two metal bars melded into the stonework.

“Nothing good.” She answers.  She steps before the small window now.  Play sees her green eyes fully now.   “Is it true, you increase your strength and reflexes?”

“I guess.”

“You guess?  You do not know?”

“Not really.   Depending at how you figure it, I either learned of my mark last month or not for another 1600 years.”  He shuts up realizing he didn’t want anyone to know he was a time traveler. 

“You are a strange one.”

“One of a kind.” Play says as light hearted as he can. (DM NOTE: 32 on his Seduction roll, her a 16 on her Sense Motive counter roll)

“As an Aberrant… how long will I be kept here?” asks Play.

“Until Halas has decided what to do with you.”

“And what is he thinking?”

“You are a wildcard.”

“Hmmmm…. I’ve been told that before.   What do YOU think?”

“That perhaps it was a mistake to come here.  I should go Mr. Play.  I have been here too long.”

“No! Wait I meant no…..harm.  Dammit.” And John Play turns and slides down the wall in minor defeat.  It’s been a while since he was kept successfully within a cell.  But Karrnathi prisons are not the typical kind.  One cell he was held in during the war had undead that slept within the walls and came out whenever the held prisoner did something to escape.  Really annoying as a rookie Breland agent.  I wasn’t even a true Lantern then.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“09 PLAY NORMAL OR PLAY ABERRANT”
SEGMENT 107
“SIMON ir’ GASTSPAR”

THERENDOR 13  -1485  Pre Galifar time

Play awakens surrounded by floating dust and the crackles of small fires and shifting stone.   “What….. where am I?” 

It is nighttime and he has awoken within flaming and smoking ruins…. Of Sharn?    He has all of his equipment as he begins to climb out of the crater he awoke within.   At the top of the hole he sees the truth.  Flames.  Smoke. Ruin. Dust.  Fumes.  The ruins of Sharn during the War of the Mark.

“Damn you Tarkanan…. Damn you.”

After a moment to collect himself, the Dark Lantern begins to search for survivors.  “Why Glyder- WHY?   Why drop me off here at this time?    I’m no time traveler.   I just want to go home to MY Sharn.  I want to look for my mother and ask her a half- of a million questions.   Why?!?”

Something begins to bother him.   He feels a presence but sees nothing.  He hears a murmur and goes to it.   It is Carla.   She looks more dead than alive.  A wall has collapsed onto her.    He tries to free her but cannot.  He removes a healing potion and gives it to her but she doesn’t recover.    Another murmur and a groan.   He finds the bodies of the twins.  Dead.  Next to them the monk.   Several limbs are grossly bent and twisted behind him.  Shattered bones.   Another healing potion and another failure.

“Is this something akin to the Mournlands?” he asks out loud to anyone that will answer.  He continues to look around and finds more bodies.   Most people he has meant with Aberrant marks.  Some people he has recently met that are “normal”.  

Everywhere he looks it is ruins and destruction.   Frustrated and angered by his inability to do anything he screams out his pain.

And awakens.

His breathing is rapid and harsh.   The nightmare already beginning to disappear from his memory.   It was about the oncoming destruction of the city of Sharn.  And there was someone there….watching.

Something tells him that someone is still watching.   He quickly sits up and stares at the small window.  A chunky man quickly steps away from view. Gone.

“I am really getting to hate this.” He grumbles.

Later that day (night?) Play is visited again.

“Should I be honored?” He says without any respect or feeling beyond pure sarcasm.

“You interest me.  The research done on you suggests there is much more to you than an immature man-child blessed with power.  I would like to speak more of it with you- but not here.” Answers Lord Tarkanan.  A simple dimensional door appears.  Uncertain to go or not, Play hesitates.   He looks around his cell and decides more and better opportunities to escape will present themselves outside of here.  He stands up and walks to the magical portal like a cat looking for attention without admitting it.

He is not blind folded or chained.   He is actually offered his armor again but none of his equipment or weapons.  They travel several floors up before coming to a man with several marked people within it.  One person is the one that was watching him while he dreamed.

“Baron ir’Gastspur tells me you believe yourself to be a time traveler.   Is this true?  Are you from another time?”  Lord Tarkanan asks pointblank.

“Mind reader or dream walker?” asks Play.

“My power is to discover and untangle secrets.   It worked well in government and as well as war time.”

“So it is war time?” questions Play looking around.  Carla, Tenfur, Halas and two others are here with the Baron.

“You seem to expect as much.    Will there be a war of great destruction?”  asks Tarkanan.

Play eyes each person.  Obviously, these people are organized and good at this.   Why fight it.  “I am from the future.  There is a period of great destruction within Sharn but I couldn’t tell you when exactly.  That is Glyder’s power.   HE is the time traveler.   I was just a passenger…. An unimportant one it appears.”   Play tries to gage everyone’s expressions.  Most are stone cold and hard to read.

“To the gnomes you may be unimportant I see skills within you.  Training.   Training we could use.  What do you say John Play?”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“09 PLAY NORMAL OR PLAY ABERRANT”
SEGMENT 108
“DECISIONS AND CONSEQUENCES”

EYRE 17  -1484  Pre Galifar time

It has been many months since Glyder abandoned John Play in the distant past.   At first Play was angry with Glyder and the situation.  Then he began to accept it.  Then he decided to learn more about Tarkanan.  Maybe he could learn how to stop the events that will happen within a short time.

One good thing has happened in this time-  he is getting training using the clubs.  No- not clubs- Tonfas.  Fancy name for clubs but that’s okay.

Several new “family” members have joined them.   They have brought bad news.   Breggor’s forces from Wroat are digging in for the long battle for the city.

John Play has come to be friends with Mason, a dwarf with the power of Flesh to Stone by touch and also speaks often with Carla.   If Halas has issues with this, he has not implied it….. yet.

Now we join Play as he surveys the city from a high point, a mere few hundred feet up.  

“Home sick Traveler?”

“Perhaps.  How does it go Mason?   Stone any rats today?”

“Yeah.  The two legged kind.”   Says the dark skinned tattooed dwarf.   “They tried to enter through tunnels in the NE this time.”    The dwarf smirks in personal amusement waiting for a comment.  None follows.   He frowns and looks down at the ground.   “Heavy thoughts?”

“You know this will not end poorly.”

“Aye.”

Mason waits patiently for Play to continue.   “Details are sparse.  Halas is defeated but the city is destroyed.   According to Glyder…. It has already happened.  I cannot stop it.     But I want to.”

“You have a good heart boy.   You have a sarcastic tongue but a good heart and a smart head.    You’ll figure it out.”

Mason leaves after a few minutes of friendly conversation leaving Play to watch over his city.  Play is staring at where is home as a child was.    His gaze then follows a bat and he stops and looks at where the Citadel will be. He knows what should be done……  but it is complicated.

As if reading that thought,  Carla eases up from the buildings below and stands quietly next to the Dark Lantern.  “Halas has gone below again.   Mason is away……”

Play turns and smiles while looking deep into her eyes.  “Alone again then….” And they embrace and kiss.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“09 PLAY NORMAL OR PLAY ABERRANT”
SEGMENT 109
“HOW IT MAY BEGIN”

NYMM  27  -1484  Pre Galifar time

Play remains quiet in the shadows.    He is not sure who is hunting whom.   Breggor’s assassin is well skilled and has already killed several of Halas’ people.   Waiting…..  waiting….. comon.

The assassin then comes into the darkened hallway.  He is dragging a leg and bleeding.  Vallos, an aberrant marked halfling with powers over magically created blades died but got in a few good shots first.

Play leaps out with his two Tonfas before him.  He wants to pin the assassin down and ask questions first.   The assassin was playing him however.  The illusion breaks up as Play passes through it and off balance, strikes the wall- hard.   Then he feels a blade at his throat.   Role reversal.

“Ah…..    Now that you have come out to meet me lets talk…..” Suggests Play hoping to throw the assassin’s concentration.

“Cute.   Heard you had a mouth.”   The assassin says a quick word of magical nature and Play feels his limbs stiffen up.   Hold Spell.

Similar words are spoken nearby and the spell is countered by Carla.   Play drops out of the grasp of the assassin and rolls free.   The assassin turns to strike the cleric of healing and the sun (whom has a mark involving disease) but finds she is not alone.  Mason reaches out and as he touches the assassin he activates his aberrant power.   The assassin turns into stone.   Mason pulls a large maul free from his pack and destroys the statue.

“That’s the third assassin this month.   Breggor’s tactics are changing.   He is hoping to attack us from within using stealth and magic instead of infantry and siege tactics.”

“Yes.  Halas feared he might.” Adds Carla with a cold voice.

As Mason searches for more assassins, Carla moves next to Play.  “Are you okay?”

“Yup”

Looking to the dwarf she looks into Play’s eyes.  “Halas wants to meet with you this afternoon.”

“Okay.” Play says with a smile.

“I fear he suspects….  You and I.”  She says with some concern.

“We’ll cross that bridge IF we reach it.”  He gives her an affectionate tap on her cheek with his gloved hand and a wink.

That afternoon, Play goes to the leader of the Aberrant Dragonmarks-  Halas Tarkanan.   He knocks and waits for acknowledgement to enter.

He enters the room and sees the man with a drink in one hand and an open book in the other.  “Welcome John.   Wine?”

“More of an ale kinda guy.   But Thank you.”  Play quickly scans the leader and the area around him.  He told Carla not to worry but as a trained Dark lantern agent and being from the future, he knows what Halas is capable of.

“I am sure you wonder why I have asked you to come here…. Alone.”  He places his wine glass down and places a leather book marker into the tome before setting it down.  He looks at Play with thought then smirks.  “Fear not, I am not unhappy with you.  Quite the opposite in truth.  Please if no wine will you at least sit?  I have something to show you.  Two somethings in truth.”

Play sits and wonders.

“You may have heard, Gilla, has returned from his mission to the far east.   His mission was a success.   But before I enlighten you about it, is there anything else to speak of about the future?”

There it is.  Play knew he would not let it go.  He wants to know what Play knows.

“Nothing I have not told you before.” He lies.

“Have you ever heard of the Rod of Ju’ kaar?”

“Nope.”

“It was rumored to enhance dragonmark powers.”

“So a magical rod.  Okay.”  Replies Play with some fear.   He knows what Halas will do but found it hard to believe.  His powers over the earth are nowhere powerful enough level a city as legends have suggested.  

“Gilla found it and has brought it me.  Would you like to see it?”

Play sits upright.  This is it. How he levels the city in one night!  “Sure.  You have my curiosity.”

Halas reaches behind a chair and produces an oiled cloth wrapped item.  Carefully, like a ritual, he unwraps the Rod.   Play can’t help but be amazed.    It is a single piece of a Siberys Dragon Shard with collars of platinum and gold wrapped onto it.  It and Halas’ mark gently glow as he touches it.   Play can feel its power.  It makes his own mark tingle.    Not good.

“Truly magnificent isn’t it?”  Halas says with awe and wonder in his hushed voice.

Play doesn’t want to ask or know but must-  “What will you do with it?”

The aberrant Dragonmarked leader stops and stares at Play for a moment.  “Defend us of course.   Is there something else I could do?  Should do?”   He waits for an answer but only gets a shrug of the shoulders from the time displaced Lantern.

“I wish to show you one more thing.  Something I discovered months ago below us.  Perhaps you know what it is.”

It takes 30 plus minutes to work down to the area.  Halas holds the Rod.   The gentle light from it and his mark gives almost enough light to see their way down.   He pauses at a corner-  “Please enlighten me if you can…..  Do you know what this is?”  He motions for Play to step around the corner.

Play does so and shortly enters a huge… colossal space.   Illuminated by burning oils Halas has set up, Play sees a floating piece of rock about fifty feet around.   It defies gravity.   He is dumbfounded by what it is then a thought crosses his mind.

This city…. Isn’t Sharn.   It doesn’t have the high towers or amazing traits of Sharn.  It lacks…. The Manifest Zone to Syrania.

“oh crap.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“09 PLAY NORMAL OR PLAY ABERRANT”
SEGMENT 110
“ENTER DAINE TARKANAN”

BARRAKAS 20 -1484 Pre Galifar time

“Really John.   THIS again?” grumbles Carla d’Vadalis.

“YES.  This again.  Halas is a danger- a danger to all of us.  He is a walking meteor swarm waiting to happen.   That I have seen that damned artifact AND the manifest zone I am afraid the fuse has been lit.  It’s just a matter of time.”  John Play grumbles in a mix of frustration and true fear.

“Fuse?” asks Mason, an aberrant marked dwarf that can turn flesh to stone at a mere touch.

“A fast burning string that connects to Non-magical burst of destructive energy.   I think it was discovered in Sarlona.   You are attempting to change the subject Mason.”

The three would be heroes, all aberrant dragon marked with John Play also being a time traveler (against his will) are scouting an area with reports of activity.  The true dragonmark families of Eberron have declared war on the Tarkanan family, the aberrant dragonmarks.   Aberrant dragonmarks appear sometimes for no reason but generally from mixed blood.   True dragonmarks are set by race and family that give a specific magical ability.  Examples include healing, protection, stealth and even the ability to better locate missing things.  Aberrant marks never have a power found within the 12 (13) families.  In the case of these three there is Mason’s power of flesh to stone; Carla that summon incredible amounts of vermin and Play whom can augment his reflexes or strength.   Halas Tarkanan, the being of incredible power seems to control the magma and earth of the earth itself.

For the past few years, the aberrant and true dragonmarks have been warring against each other.  Halas has taken over the city of Shaarat (Sharn) and finds himself surrounded by the military forces of Breggor and his descendants and the twelve Dragonmarked houses that wish to destroy the aberrant forces once and for all.

“Sarlona?” asks the dwarf with a playful smile.

“Now I understand why Viorr hates me sometimes……    As I was saying.  He WILL bring great ruin to this city.    With the things he has shown me in the few months I have little doubt he can do it now.”  

The three of them enter the abandoned remains of a very large tavern.  Mason immediately locates the bar and looks for a favorite drink he has not had in weeks.   The siege is making it difficult to get fresh supplies of mead.

They enter a small courtyard and sit down to further discuss the possible ways that Sharn (Shaarat) will be destroyed.   As they begin to talk the three of them stop in mid conversation.  Play motions to be quiet and that he heard it also.   Something is breaking into the tavern from the street.

Even as more sounds of destructive entry occur Play prepares for the oncoming attack by arming himself with his Tonfas and checking the area for possible exits, defensive areas.  Carla focuses and says there are three sources of entrance.  Mason holds up a finger to suggest one more moment as he begins to drain the large mug.   Play and Vadalis look at each other than the dwarf and share a whimsical smile as they look back to the entrances of the courtyard.  BAAAAARRRRRP!   “Okay…. Game on.” And the dwarf wipes his mouth and beard free of foam and spilt mead.

The sounds of entrance and knocking over of tables and chairs can be heard.  “I hope they don’t damage the bar itself.”  Says the dwarf.  Play looks carefully through a window and spots the cause- “Cannith Automations!”  He smirks as he replaces his Tonfas with his Demolition Club.  Carla calls onto a spell to quicken her reflexes and speed.  Mason takes a few practice swings with his short swords and flexes his shoulders and legs.

Suddenly the automations knock down two doors.  “Hammerers!” calls out Carla.  “Bottleneck them!” calls out Play as he moves to a doorway.  He gets in one minor swing as the automation clears the door.  These Cannith built automations could be considered a predecessor to the modern warforged.  They stand about five feet tall.  One arm has a powerful pincer used to hold or cut items and the other arm wields a solid metal drum that can kill a normal man in one swing.  It appears Cannith has sent in a very large search and destroy party made of the creations.  Carla places a few arrows into softer joints that barely slows one.  Mason charges but does little as he just reaches the closest automation.

The Hammerers push forward and a stray strike through the wall catches Play.  Mason is also struck and the walls themselves are shaking as the trapped automations begin to make their own doorways into the courtyard.  A few automations go down but not enough.

Play avoids one attack just to turn directly into another (crit- confirmed- 20X2) and Mason takes another serious strike.  Carla drops another Hammerer but sees where this is going.  “I’ll provide cover- move back!”   Mason destroys one more then nods in agreement.

Even as they try to move away the automations press their attacks.  Both Play and Mason take more hits as they are moving away.  Carla drops another Hammerer but fears what comes next.  Once in the hallway she will lose her line of sight and advantage of attacking at range.  Mason’s shorter legs give him less room to move and he is overwhelmed in the middle of the courtyard.

He dodges several attacks using a statue for cover.  Play rushes from the safety of the exiting doorway to save the dwarf.   He is stopped as a rush of warforged cut him off from Mason.  Mason is overwhelmed and taken down in a bloody assault.   “Mason!” calls out Carla whom drops another automation even as it moves in for the kill.  Play pushes his way to the fallen dwarf.

The Hammerers swing at Play whom dodges all of the attacks.  Then Play tries to move Mason and is struck.  Carla drops one and damages another.  During the brutal chaos none of them notice a lone cloaked figure enter through an opening made by an automation.

The Hammerers strike at the new target also.  Play continues to try to protect Mason by becoming a human shield.  Carla drops another automation as she dares to take a moment to look at the body of Mason whom lies motionless a mere ten feet away.

Finally the last of the Cannith creations are destroyed.  Play spots the new comer and hopes it was not the commander of this squad.  Carla tends to Mason whom is near death (-8).

“Thankyou sir-  but who are you?”

“Daine.   You may know my uncle-  Halas Tarkanan.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“09 PLAY NORMAL OR PLAY ABERRANT”
SEGMENT 111
“GROWING FORCES”

BARRAKAS 20 -1484 Pre Galifar time

Daine and Halas give each other a solid arm shake and pat on the back.  Daine was in Metrol looking for support from the aberrant forces there.  House Cannith destroyed most of them with aid from Tharashk and Ghallanda. 

Daine is a fighter from House Deneith.  It is not clear how his bloodline became mixed but he has an aberrant dragonmark that places a person into a Temporal Stasis.

Baron ir’Gastspur has joined the five of them.  He looks gravely at Play and Mason whom show obvious signs of combat.   Even with Carla’s healing potions they are a purple skinned bruise leaking blood.   It’s not pretty.

“Have you made contact?” asks Halas of the dream observer.

“Yes Lord Tarkanan.   Based on what I saw- they are building up a final attack within the week.  Cannith, Tharashk, Ghallanda, and Jorasco have representation.”

Halas waits a moment.  “And?  You hold back something.”

“The dreamer I made contact with was an aid for the Cannith artificer leading the forces.  The Cannith man is an artificer of great power and repetition.   It is Hextor d’Cannith.”

Carla sucks in her breath with gritted death.  Mason looks to the floor and out bloodied saliva.

“Daine?” asks Halas.

“He is a sick man… I use the word man loosely.   He is a fiend that enjoys pain of others.  He was rumored to be experimenting on a new type of war golem.   If he had any success many will die.”

Play wanders if this is how he will die….. in the destruction / rebirth  of a city he has come to love.  “Damned gnome.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“09 PLAY NORMAL OR PLAY ABERRANT”
SEGMENT 112
“HOUSE CANNITH”

BARRAKAS 21 -1484 Pre Galifar time

“Are you sure there are hunters here?” quietly asks Play as he creeps down the dark alley.  Mason, Carla and he have been sent out to the now un-used dock area by Halas.  Daine has been spying on House activities and there are reports of Cannith and Deneith setting up outposts at the edge of the thick forest to the north.

The only light is from a few partial moons and the ring of Siberys.   The docks are abandoned.   This neglect is beginning to show as some of the ships that remain are listing as they have taken on some water.  Currently, the three of them are midway up the cliffs overlooking these ships.  The polies and rope lines remain that once carried tons of equipment and supplies daily.   It is quiet except for an occasional animal, bird or insect.

“We’re near Garland’s Tavern.” Hints the dwarf.  This tavern once carried a wide variety of alcohols, including from the Mror Holds.   

“Let us finish this section first.” Suggests Carla d’Vadias.  Play smiles and nods approval.

Finding themselves at the doorway to an old dock masters building they look around.   The building is in near ruins.  It was abandoned long before Halas Tarkanan decided to make his last stand here.  Play sweeps his Tonfas slowly to remove the thick webs that are here.   Dozens of small non-threatening spiders scurry away.   With the wens moved, he looks through a broken window to survey the docks once more.

He is concerned about the news of the Dragonmarked houses taking a stand.  Especially Cannith.  The tinkering and fabricating guild also are the masters of magical applications.  He can’t help but first to think of Zinter and his warforged experimentations.   Then his mother.   How could she be a House member and not know about it.    But then again, how did he not know about his Aberrant mark?  She magically hid it from his father and the world.    Does Voirr know about it?  That would explain his irrational dislike to him. 

Carla suddenly stiffens up and motions for everyone to be still and quiet.  She points out another window.  There is a soft light coming their way.

Play notes a thick moving fog rising towards his window.  In a hushed call he points as it flows into the room.   “Brace yourselves- they are blocking our view to outside.” Whispers Mason harshly.  They turn to the door and prepare for an attack.   That is why they miss the fact the fog was a Cannith assassin in gaseous form.  He solidifies and releases a prepared spell.  Play turns but it is already too late.   Suddenly everything is extremely funny.  He coughs out the first laugh then finds himself unable to do much but laugh.

Carla spins around and releases two arrows into the mage.  The force of the arrows drive him through the broken window.  He falls dozens of feet before landing on a water drainage pipe.  He doesn’t move.  With his death, Play reduces to a few giggles then a broken up- “I hate that spell”

Mason can still see the lights about thirty feet away and prepares for the mages arrival.  Suddenly the door shatters into the room.

“Oh for the love of Ollandra  WHAT is that?!?” exclaims Play as the intruder charges in.   It is a construct with a skeletal face and swinging morning stars for hands.  It has an hunchback and the entire creation is bloodstained.  It attempts to slam into Mason whom ducks and tumbles to the side.  Rotted boards splinter and shatter as it hits the wall.  The entire structure shakes from the impact.

Recovered from the laughing spell, Play steps up and attacks the construct.  His attacks are many as he uses his magical Tonkas on it.  Most of the hits skid off the bloodied armor.   One hits causing a deep dent to occur on its chest plate.  Blood splatters onto the three of them from the impact.

“Whoever built this is a SICK bastard!” screams out Play.  Carla steps back and fires at the construct.  Two arrows plant themselves into the hunchback of the golem.   A hidden mage releases an acid attack on Carla through a window.  He misses her.  Mason attacks with his short sword.  He little damage to the necromantic golem.  

Unseen by the three Tarkanans, an artificer carefully weaves magic around a staff that has a clawed skeletal hand on the top.  Missiles of raw magical energy fire from the staff and strike Mason easily even though the Golem in in the way.  Play dodges the first swing of the golem but walks directly into the second swing.  (crit and confirmed).

Play rattles the golem with several blows low and Carla places more arrows into its upper body. Blood is streaming from everywhere.  The magical assassins are waiting for orders as they can not enter the building.  Hextor d’Cannith smiles an evil grin and waits.   The golem strikes mason twice rattling him.

Unseen by any of them, a second Blood golem is moving up to enter the battle.

Play goes into a flurry of blows with his Tonfas but can not keep a good hit.   Carla has a similar effect.  Blood does gush from many of its punctures and deeper dents though.   It seems to strengthen and move quicker again.  “Did this damned thing just regenerate?!?   On Blood no less?!?” shouts Play in fear and amazement. 

“We need to get out of here- NOW!” shouts Carla.

Mason tries to hit it for the others to move away but fails.  Suddenly the golem pauses then there is a whirring sound from its mid-section.  The three of them look at each other and wonder what is about to happen now.  Suddenly the upper half of the golem begins to spin around.   The flails built into its arms strike the walls and a support beam.  Mason barely dodges the whirlwind attack.  Play and Carla move back wondering how to get close enough to do any harm to the regenerating construct.   That’s when Play feels the quiver in the floor.

“uh-oh…… Hang on!”   He calls out.

Play drives hard into the golem.  Audible cracking can be heard and new gushes of blood appear.  Carla fires away and strikes a feeding tube.  The construct wavers and Mason gets in good hit as it stops then collapses.  Loud creaks leads to cracks.   “Hang on!   The building can’t take this kind of damage.” Calls out Play.

Then the second Blood Golem enters the building and there is a very loud snap as a strut under the ruined building snaps.   Suddenly a third of the building breaks apart and they know there is no where to go but down.

As it gives, Play can hear Hextor’s laughter. Then he slides to the back as the building begins to collapse and fall down the Cliffside to the docks below.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“09 PLAY NORMAL OR PLAY ABERRANT”
SEGMENT 113
“BLOOD IN THE SEWERS”

BARRAKAS 21 -1484 Pre Galifar time

The heavy  broken and very bloody golem crashes first as it strikes the cliff wall just above the drain where the mage assassin was still lying dead.  Play turns and spins landing on his feet and tries to slow himself down.  Mason falls and slams into the dead body below and bounces off the drain.  Carla tumbles and falls with loud grunts and calls of pain.

The golem strikes below as it crashes onto a roof of a shanty below.  Carla tumbles out of view to the docks.  Mason finally catches hold of something and stops his fall.   Play has stopped and climbed onto the sewer drain pipe.   He can not see Carla but sees that Mason is only a short ten feet below the pipe.  Pieces of the abandoned building are scattered on the steep bank and below into the darkness of the docks below.

Mason slowly crawls up to the pipe.   “Where is Carla?” Play curses in fear and frustration.  Mason can only grunt and breath heavily as he climbs into the mouth of the pipe.   There is drawn above as they can hear the mages above.   He doesn’t hear everything clearly but appear they are sending in Deneith for them and everyone else into the city- Now.

Though he hopes she is alive, Play raises his voice at Mason but it is meant for the mages above.  “Dead?!?   How can she be dead?   We need to get away now-  The sewers?!?  Really?    Very well!”  mason gives him a strange and confused look until he realizes that this is keep the mages from going after Carla and to concentrate on them as they hide within the mazes of the sewer.

They go deeper into the sewer and it begins to branch out.  They stop for a moment.   Play places his hand on his belt of holding- “Potion?”

==============================================================================

Above on the outer edge of the besieged city-  Zorlock d’Deneith has been drilling his men, The Blood Hunters.   These men and women have been trained in the tracking down and killing of aberrant marked people.   They are good at it and enjoy it.  Zorlock especially whom has a deep hatred of the “mutations” 
An owl flies over head and circles.  He looks up and snorts.  The owl comes down to land.  It is a large and strong bird.  No doubt bred and trained by House Vadalis. Zorlock takes a small tube from it’s leg and reads a magical command word printed on it.  The House Sivis created magical scroll enlarges and unfolds before him.  He reads it and gives an evil and sadistic smile.   

It is time.

=================================================================================== 

One hour later-  Tarkanan sentries see large groups of movement.  They are attacking!

=====================================================================================

Play and Mason are moving through the sewer slowly.  “We need to go back for her.” Hisses Mason.  He is frustrated and angry by the situation he finds himself in.

“Have some faith in her abilities.”  Replies John Play.  Mentally he hopes she is alright also.  Play raises his hand.  “Someone is here with us” whispers Play.  The two of them sink back into the shadows.  They have no lights, Play’s mask magically gives him the same dark vision Mason has naturally.  They place a large open area between themselves and the pipe they used to enter the sewers.  If using lights, the source will be easy to spot this way.  And as such, they see a white and soft grey illumination entering the sewer.

“Deneith” mumbles Mason.

“Yup.  Follow my lead.” Whispers Play.

The soldiers silently  creep forward.   They use hand signals to communicate.  They barely make a sound as they move deeper into the drainage pipe.  In the beginning, Play and Mason made no attempts at concealment.  Their trail is easy to follow.   The foot prints of dirty water and sledge show they went deeper-  two persons.    Large human and a very wide dwarven print.  The female did not come in the sewers.  They pass on word through simple hand motions.   In the very back a large armored and cloaked figure also dressed in the customary Deneith red colors stands at the edge.  Using the magical connection between a Cannith mage and this leader, the mages now know to search the docks for a body of the woman.

They move in slowly.  The men are spaced out to avoid the worse of many area effect spells and to cover exits if need be.   They are not making things easy for the two renegade aberrants.    But Play tends to make chaos out of order.   Mason, with no torch but purposely making some sound walks around the next corner hugging the wall.  Everyone, though they cannot see him, tenses and focuses on him.   At this point, Play, having used his spider climb potion, drops onto the leader with a surprise attack and clubs him hard.

Game on.

Play, concentrating on the strike slips on sewer sludge as he lands.  Even strike unaware, the Deneith leader is quick to react and begins to strike Play.  Mason, against his wants, uses his bow and strikes the lead soldier with two arrows.   Play unleashes his recent training with the Tonfas and pummels the leader until he is down in a flurry of blows.  The soldiers quickly split into two groups.  Four rush into the sewer to reach and engage the dwarf and four turn and attack Play whom uses the defeated body of their leader to ward off the earliest of blows.  Then he drops the body and introduces his magical Tonfas to the trained men.  He drops two of them before they understand what they are dealing with.  Mason fires off three more arrows.  Only one doesn’t skid off into the sludge.   He drops what he considers a stupid weapon and switches to his swords knowing the men will soon be onto them.   The men are slow however as the one man with a torch has several arrows in his leg.

Both Mason and Play have dark vision and the soldiers do not.   The battle is short from here.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“09 PLAY NORMAL OR PLAY ABERRANT”
SEGMENT 114
“REPORTS OF THE ATTACK”

BARRAKAS 21 -1484 Pre Galifar time

“My Lord!   My Lord!”   We are under attack from all sides!” Screams out a panicked elf with an aberrant mark on his left cheek.

“Calm yourself Caerun-  What is happening?” asks Halas d’Tarkanan, The Earthshaker.

“House Cannith and Deneith are striking the docks and from the air.  Elven assassins are striking from the north.  We cannot defend many of these areas as people are very sick.   They believe the water has been tainted- possibly by the halflings.”

“The docks?  Carla is there.”

Another messenger appears.  “Hextor d’Cannith has released new monstrous constructs onto the city.   Several groups are down already.”

“The dock area….?” Asks Halas.

“Two of the constructs attacked Carla’s group.   A building fell off the cliffs and……”

“Well?” Demands Halas as a tremor seems to sweep around the stone around them.    

“She was last seen falling down the cliff.  We could not spend much time looking for her in fear of the Cannith forces-“   He stops in mid sentence as the leader of the Tarkanan House stiffens and he sneers in anger.  His eyes flare red and his Siberys mark grows warm.  “Enough of this!   Begone!”


There is a powerful magical explosion as three Aberrants face a small Cannith force protected by a few Deneith soldiers.   Many are thrown to the ground.  The Deneith soldiers are first to rise and look for survivors.

“The reports spoke of one gnome.” Reports one soldier.

“Yes.  It was clear.  Two elves and a gnome.   All had influence over temperatures.”

“Then why do we have three gnomes?”

The soldiers come closer to look at the find.  One gnome wears dirty and damaged leather armor.  The other two, a male with dreadlocks and a female with a House Sivis dragonmark and scrolls and paperwork carried within pouches and straps.

“We will receive recommendations for freeing a House Sivis prisoner.   Bring the others, their fate will be decided by the commander.”


Halas knows what needs to be done.  He saw it when Carla betrayed his love and sought the arms of the time traveler.   He can not defeat Cannith and the others like this.   But with the artifact…..   with the artifact he make a statement to houses and take as many of the house members with him as he can.    And if Play dies….. so be it.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“09 PLAY NORMAL OR PLAY ABERRANT”
SEGMENT 115
“IT GOES BAD”

BARRAKAS 21 -1484 Pre Galifar time

“It’s crawling with soldiers!” Exclaims the dwarf.

“If fear this is the day.” Says Play with his head down.   “The day the city is destroyed by one man.”

The two of them have been trying to reach Halas’ location for the past hour.   It has not been easy.  They have encountered several patrols.  Most are Deneith non-marked members but some were Cannith and there was even one group of elves.

The dwarf stops running.  Play slows then stops.  “What is it?”

The dwarf looks hard at Play.  “Rumor has it there is more you know about this time than you let on.”

Play waits for any further questions then begins to move forward again.  “Halas…. He is going to destroy the city and everyone within it.”

They enter the inner sanctum of Halas and Play tries to open the secret door that leads out to the catacombs below.   It has recently been locked and the stone warped.  “Really?!?”


Calli d’Sivis awakens to find men dressed in the colors of Deneith carrying her and either dragging or prodding other persons including Glyder Freetime.   “When…. When are we? She first asks.  The soldier looks down at her in pity.

“The gnome is coming to…. and very disorientated.”  He stops to let her down.  “She doesn’t even know the time of day.”   The other soldiers stop.  One kicks a prisoner harshly behind his knees.  “What did you do to her you aberrant dog?”  The elf, with a bloodied nose and mouth only wishes she still had a use of her heating power over metal left.   She would enjoy watching the Deneith soldier dance as the chainmail near his crotch was set to a very high temperature.

Calli’s head clears and she remembers.  They in 1021 and jumped in time again.    This is the time of the War of the Mark.   Maybe this is when they left John Play here accidently twenty years ago.  (time travel can be so confusing  )

She clears her throat and thinks of a spell to use.   It’s time for her and Glyder to get Play.


Once more Halas d’Tarkanan finds himself in the large underground chamber with the mysterious floating rock.   He has often wondered what was within it.   His power over earth and stone says there is something within but is uncertain at what it is.

He circles it a few times then goes back to a large throne – like chair he had brought down to sit and study it further.   On the chair is a rod covered in cloth.   The artifact that greatly empowers a dragonmark-    aberrant or “true”.

“I can feel the earth’s pulse just below here.    There is power within this rock and below.   With this artifact, I will also become a great power and show that the Tarkanan family is not to be trifled with.  Cannith, Deneith…. Or Play.”   His eyes flicker in red light and his Siberys mark begins to pulse.   Soon the rod and marks pulse in unison.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“09 PLAY NORMAL OR PLAY ABERRANT”
SEGMENT 116
“IT GETS WORSE”

BARRAKAS 21 -1484 Pre Galifar time

Play takes a practice swing with his magical great club.  The destruction shard within the handle should take the door down.   Mason is not so certain.   A thunderous crack resounds as he strikes the stone secret door.  A second and third strike results in deep cracks.


“Did you hear that?” asks Calli as she helps Glyder up a set of stairs.

“Follow the sound.   Anything that loud has to be John.”


The fifth strike tumbles the stone warped door.   Play shakes and flexes his hands and arms.  “Dwarves first…..” he says in jest and in a hurry.   Mason frowns at the implication but hurries through with his two short swords drawn.


Red lightning crackles under the ground from the rod and Halas.  The ground nearest the floating giant boulder is swelling.  “Rise!   Rise and show the houses who has the true power.”  The Aberrant mark glows and seems to twitch on his skin.  It pulses and at times seems to grow.   If he is in pain, he does not show it.  The chamber is becoming incredible hot.  Again, it seems to not bother him.

“STOP!”  Comes a shout from the entrance to the chamber.  Halas turns with burning eyes.  His teeth are grinding in anger.

“You!  I should have known you would survive the House purge.” Growls Halas.

Mason stands beside Play in total awe and fear.   What is this place and what is Halas doing?

“Put the rod down Halas.   Please put it down.  You have no idea what you are about to cause.  It will destroy the city.” Plays pleads.

“Knees.   Get on your knees.   Bow before pure power.  Bow before me!” He demands.

Play can’t help but to think this is not him.  He must be possessed.    Most likely this rod he found and uses to strengthen his aberrant mark over the earth.  Play drops to one knee.  “Please-  you don’t have to do this.  It doesn’t have to end this way.   We can escape.   Begin again.”

Halas listens but holds the rod still.

“Think of Carla…..”

“YOU TOOK HER FROM ME!” He snarls and energy ripples out and causes the Dark Lantern and Stone worker pain.   “First her heart then her life!   That alone means you must die time traveler!”   More energy that is incredibly hot ripples out and slams into the two of them.  Blood bursts from the nose, mouth and ears of the dwarf.   Play clutches his head as the blood boils within his body causing incredible pain.   The dwarf drops as if dead and Play can only scream.


Valis d’Phiarlan pauses over the now dead body of the aberrant marked woman.  There is great power here.   The kind he has not felt except when facing Dragons or the Daelkyr.  The elven assassin and spy pinches a blue pearl earing.  In elven he whispers- “Pull back.   Something is wrong here.   Do not alert Cannith or the others.”    A vow long ago made against an evil constructor of golems with interest in things dark will come true tonight.   Hextor will die along with his creations.


“Can you feel it?   The pulsing of Eberron?”  Asks Halas as the earth begins to crack and steam rises then an eerie red glow.  “With the power this artifact is giving me I can control even Khyber’s power!”

“You’re losing it.” Spits out Play.   He tastes blood in his mouth.   He looks to Mason whom doesn’t move.    He may be dead.   “Now you have killed Mason.  YOU.  You killed a fellow aberrant marked brother.”

“Do not try to trick me.  I have the power here- not you.” He declares.  “All it will take is one more strike on this rock and will see what lies within.  It has power.  I can feel it.   Combined with the rod and I will become unstoppable.”

He looks at Play and smiles.   He slowly reaches back.  The energy seems to draw into the rod- ready to be unleashed.  He swings and there is an explosion of energy.   


“This looks like his work.”  Says Calli as she inspects the destroyed stone work door.   

“We have to hurry.  The time is near.  Halas d’Tarkanan is about to destroy this city and give birth to what will become Sharn.”  Says Glyder with a weak voice.   The gnome is a pacifist.  This running around dodging or fighting BOTH true blooded and Aberrant marked panicked people is hard on him.  “We need to go down to the manifest zone.”


The dust clears.  Halas was knocked to one knee but remains active.  A twisted and insane smile remains on his face until he looks to what is before him.   The rock was but a shell.  Within it is a somewhat round Adamantine globe.  It floats in the air still.

Play rolls over.  Dust shifts over Mason’s face.  He is alive but very weak.  He looks at Halas and the new object before him.   He suspects what is within the ball of strong metal.

“I suspect that with the blood of Khyber I can melt that metal to reveal what is inside!” exclaims the now power crazed leader of the Tarkanan family.

Halas reaches with his rod and the rubble shifts and burns away as molten material begins to rise like a snake.

“I never imagined he would have this much power.” Says Play to no one but himself.   He feels totally powerless.


“Hurry!  The power of Halas is building and I can feel the next jump coming.” Says the time traveler.  Glyder and Calli try to hurry down stairs built by the goblinoid nation thousands of years ago.  As gnomes, they must jump or hop more than run down.  They have nearly tripped several times.   

The stairs and walls suddenly tremble.  “What was that?!? Calls out Calli.

“Halas is beginning to use the rod.  He is about to open a portal that was encased within magical adamantine by dragons thousands of years ago.   If he cracks it open- Shaarat the city will be destroyed.  Combined with what he is doing to the lava flows below……” it is understood what he means- they will all die.

The heat is incredible as they near the bottom of the stairs.  Red eerie light forces it way through the darkness of the underground. As they reach it they see Play and a dwarf.  The dwarf lies still as Play seems to be in agony.  Carefully the two gnomes peer out of the exit and see a dark robed man holding a rod.  He is encased within a sphere of crackling red energy.  A limb of pure unnaturally hot lava reaches up and probes a dark metal large globe that floats above the cracked ground.

“John.” Hisses Glyder.  “John!”

Either he doesn’t hear him or he is too caught up in the moment.  

“PLAY!” declares Calli with a magical voice that reaches Play’s hurting mind.

“Glyder!  You Bastard!   You left me here years ago.  During the height of the damned War of the Mark!”

“Yes I know and I am deeply sorry.   But we must go now.” And he reaches out with a shaky hand.

“But Halas is about to destroy everything!”

“Time can be tweaked but not changed.   This needs to happen so that Sharn may be born.  With the birth of Sharn comes the birth of Breland.   Without Breland, the world would be a darker place.”

Play turns to him to either question his logic or his sanity but the gnome touches him while holding Calli’s hand.

The three of them disappear into time.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“09 PLAY NORMAL OR PLAY ABERRANT”
SEGMENT 117
“THE DESTRUCTION OF SHAARAT”

BARRAKAS 21 -1484 Pre Galifar time

“NO!” Screams out the frustrated aberrant leader.  He watches as two unfamiliar gnomes, one a Sivis member, reaches into the room and touches a defeated John Play.  In a pulse of energy and small disturbance in the dust the three of them disappear.

“I don’t know how yet- but I will have my revenge.” And he turns to his work and concentrates on the metal globe again.

Ripples appear on the surface as he begins to melt the adamantine cocoon. He doesn’t even see it but debris is beginning to shift, not from tremors but from a shift in gravity.  He begins to rise as drops of molten metal fall off and drip.  The drips are frozen in the air and begins to cool into pellets.

“Need more power…..”    Halas concentrates and his dragonmark begins to pulse with new life.  At times it seems to lift from his skin.  “….more…. power…..”

“Halas…. What are you doing?!?   You will destroy us all!” calls a familiar voice behind him.   Without turning to look he addresses the new occupant.

“Carla….. come to see your love?  He has abandoned you.”

“I came to warn you about the attacks.   This is not the way.  Please…. Stop it.”  Carla d’Vadalis pleads.

“I am about to discover what is within this…. Stone…. Metal prison.”  He says through gritted teeth. 

“Play was right-  you are mad.”  She begins to advance into the room.  Halas looks at her and sees what a mess she is.  One arm seems broken.  She is covered in blood, sludge and pieces of debris.  One eye is swollen shut.  She is missing a tooth.  Her hair is matted down with blood.   If it was from the fall, the Houses or both Halas no longer cares.

“PLAY!”  He screams and the energy pulses wildly causing the metal to bubble and lose its shape even quicker.  He gives her one more look and energy shoots out and slams into her.  Wounds reopen and blood flows from dozens of places.  “He did this!   He took you from me.  The Houses took my children but he took you.”   The molten globe begins to turn slowly.  Unseen by him, the ground glows and begins to puddle also.  Lava’s glow shines from below.   Just in check.  Barely.

“That…. Damned …. Artifact….. it is driving you mad…….” Mumbles Carla as she tries to stand up right.  Her boots smolder as she takes a shaky step forward.  “It is …. Consuming your mind…..”

He floats freely into the air along with debris.  Carla’s last step puts her into the air slowly floating towards him just before her collapsed.   Mason’s body rises and begins to turn to the right….. as does everything within the chamber.

“It is power absolute!  I will rule ALL the houses!   Our brothers and sisters will know freedom!” He declares.   I will have the power!   You will return to me….”

“NO!” she says so sharply that he looks a bit stunned despite the power flowing about him as a maelstrom begins of energy, stone, metal, lava and a lone dwarf.  “I was never yours!   I loved you but not like that.  You were my father.  As your daughter I must ask you to stop before you destroy everything.” Memories of Play’s descriptions of the end of the city and war come to her mind.   This is the moment.

She suddenly reaches out with her good arm and grasps the rod also.  “You are like a mad dog Halas.  You need to be topped…. Need to be put down.   I love you……” and she calls onto her power.   Vermin appears from the entrance, flaming vermin appear from cracks in the walls and floor.  They are air born also- caught in the pull of the storm.

“You think you can take my power?”  Halas becomes incensed with anger.   “Do you have the will?”

“And then some.”

Everything seems to happen in slow motion.  Energy flares as the power of the rod magnifies each of their powers.  Lava begins to erupt from the shattered floor.  Insects, natural and unnatural, appear.  The globe trembles as the thinned walls begin to give.  Halas reaches out with his free arm.  He tries to push her away but scores of insects grasp and bite it.  Their venom is like fire within his blood.

“AAAAARRRGH!    How dare you use your mark against a fellow Tarkanan…. Against me!”   Furious beyond reason…. He now reaches into his body to fully activate his mark.  

Everything goes white…. The sound so loud it cannot be heard.  Then it goes grey.  Unnoticed by him, Mason had floated and spun near to him.  The dwarf reaches out and touches Halas…. Releasing his own aberrant dragon mark.  Halas is being turned to stone.


BARRAKAS 25 -1484 Pre Galifar time

“Report.” Demands Sult d’Deneith.

“Our men-  all six divisions are dead or missing.  The three sergeants are missing.   Cannith is like wise devastated.  Hextor and Fearloss are missing.  All the mages are gone.  We never even found an elven body so it is unclear what has happened to the Phiarlan family.   A few of the Vadalis aquatic group members were found but severely burned from the blast of super heated gases.”

“Halas…. And his people?”

“We found a few bodies on the docks and outer most areas but they were all dead, either from the explosion or from our forces.”

“And the land….?”

“We do not have the arcane or planar skills to say sir.”

“Very well.  You are dismissed.” The Deneith  Commander looks from the safe distance across the Dagger River.  Before is a dusty leveled city.  A “U” shaped blast zone from deep in the ground has dug out most of the city of Shaarat.  Instead of falling back to the ground…. The debris floats in the air above the ruins.   Some larger pieces seem to be hundreds and in two cases thousands of feet up.  “May the Six have mercy on our souls…..”


Eyre 20, 954

The Cannith miners have been working long today.  Using magic and constructs designed to tunnel they are preparing to build a secret base under Sharn.  They break into a pocket of stone half filled with lose stone, rock and debris.

“What by the Maker is this?” Declares the worker.

“Shaavat ruins” answers a co-worker nonchalantly.   Seeing the confusion on the digger’s control master, he explains himself.  “Word has it that when Halas Tarkanan ,” both of them turn and spit onto the earth, “destroyed the city in one final act of terrorism, some buildings withstood the blast.  The forse of the blast filled these foundations with debris instead of it floating into the air to creat the islands above us.”

His co-worker looks at him uncertainly.   It sounds so outrageous it may be true.  They begin to dig out the foundation until the digger hits something very hard.

“Now what?”  Grumbles the worker.   They dig by hand to clear the debris and stop in wonder.  A stone hand is sticking out of the dirt.  It is grasping a rod with many stones on it.  Also grasping the rod is a mutated hand, perhaps a celeste or gauntlet.

“Better get the boss.”


Dravago 7, 954

Disney d’Kundarak hurries along to keep with his teacher.  He is uncertain why they were sent over night to Sharn.  He preferred to travel by rail.   Perhaps the war has shifted once more.

Whatever they are here for, it must be important.  Suzzan d’Cannith is leading them.  She is a top artificer and historian for the family whom has often answered to the Twelve.  Word has it, The Twelve was the ones to call for the dwarven House of wards to come immediately.

They enter a cleared pit of lose debris.  In the center is a draped cloth covering something about seven feet tall.  The house leaders are speaking in quiet tones that Disney cannot make out.  

The cloth is removed.  “This is the petrified body of Halas.  He holds a rod he presumably had used to destroy the Houses that surrounded him and the city.” The Cannith historian offers.  “We are uncertain of the strange hand that also grasps the rod.  It seems strangely insect like.

“So much for the rumors he caused the destruction of Cyre.  What do you want of me?  To free him from the stone?” grumbles the dwarf.

“By the Six- NO!” she exclaims.  “He would destroy Sharn or another city.” She is visibly shaken by the thought.  “We need him protected at all costs just to avoid that.”

The dwarf waits impatiently.

“Your family will be in charge of him and get him at Dreadhold.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“10 PLAY TIME”
SEGMENT 118
“WHEN ARE WE NOW?”

Wroat, Breland-  Barrakas 10, 999

The homeless man sits quietly in the alley avoiding the late afternoon rain.  A stray cat purrs as he pats it, stroking its back and ruffling its ears and neck.   He used to own three cats when he worked for the merchant house.   He is slowly becoming lost in nostalgia when there is a ripple in the air and a small pop followed by grunts and angry voices.

The cat springs away and hisses from the end of the alley.  The homeless man looks at his lost new friend then turns to the cause.  Two gnomes lie on the body of a man dressed in black leather and wearing a face mask.  He is coughing badly.  He demands the gnomes to get off of him and he rolls over.  He spits out blood and looks like he is dying.

The gnomes confirm it.

“He needs a healer.  Jorasco would be best.” Says the female gnome.

“Lets first find out when and where we are.  I have another potion you can give him while I scout around.”  The male gnome with dreadlocks smiles.  He gives the female a potion and a soft gentle kiss on the cheek before disappearing down the other end of the alley.  She grumbles something about hoping a “Play” will appreciate this as she cradles his head and carefully feeds him the potion.  It is then she spots the witness.  “oh- hello.”

“Where did you come from?” he stampers as he sits more upright against the wall of the alley.  He is ready to bolt much like his cat friend.

“Sharn.   Where are we?”

The man is reluctant to speak but then sees her House Sivis Dragonmark.  “Wroat ma’am.  We are in Wroat.”

“And when?”

The man now looks at her like she is crazed.  He scrambles onto his feet and flees the alley.

“There are better ways.” Offers Glyder as he walks up behind her.  She turns and sees he has bought a newspaper.   “Summer of 999.  Based on the shop signs I would guess Wroat. How is our patient?”

“I hate you guys” mumbles Play

Calli pushes his head off of her lap and it thuds on the dirt creating a grunt and moan.  “sadly…. He will live.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“10 PLAY TIME”
SEGMENT 119
“LOSE ENDS”

Sharn, Breland-  Barrakas 11, 999

“It seems like just yesterday Sharn was destroyed.” Says Play as the boat reaches the docks of Sharn.

“Correction-  The birth of Sharn.  It was Shaavat that was destroyed.” Calli is quick to correct.

Play rolls his rolls and shakes his head in defeat.   “So why are we here this time.  And I do mean ‘time’.”

“I’m not sure.  Not every time jump has a special meaning.   Or at least one I am aware of.”

“Great.   Now what happens if I bump into myself?   Does the entire universe as we know it self destruct?   Do we merge into one nasty looking glob of awesomeness?”

“Headaches.” Answers Calli looking at Glyder.

“Meaning….?” Begins Play.

“We traveled through time for twenty years before we ended up back in Shaavat to pick you up.  In that time I met myself.   I drank and drank heavily.”

“So you changed time?”

“No.  I vaguely remember it.  It was in 996.  It unsettled me so much I got smashed and lost something to a less than handsome gnome named Quiver.   Now that brings back memories.”  She lets it quietly end as she thinks about her life.   It is hard to believe what she has done to set time on its correct route.  She hopes their son will do well in Zilargo about 3600 years in the past.  To think, her child was the very first Dragonmarked in the world…..

An hour passes as they slowly wander through the city enjoying a nice day with no one hunting them down or trying to capture and study their powers.  “I hope I didn’t change the locks….” Offers Play as he enters the tower where he lives.  As he enters the lift, a man selling bread notes his arrival.  Soon the Citadel will know John Play is back home.  He has been missing for a long time and presumed dead.

Play gets off the lift with the two gnomes at the top floor for apartments.  The upper floors are owned by House Jorasco and used for treating Breland’s war veterans.  Not all wounds can be healed with a touch or potion.

The door opens and Play smiles.  He is home.  It is obvious he has not been home in a long time however.  Fruit has rotted to a hard wrinkled prune.  Light dust has settled on some items while the clean spell kept others free of settlements.

“Make yourselves comfy.”

Sharn, Breland-  Barrakas 14, 999 

After several days of rest and more healing potions Play feels much better.  His ears no longer ring and when he sneezes it is not bloody.  The thought of it saddens him.  Mason, Carla….. even Halas…. Such a waste.  Play looks at body.  The bruises are mostly gone.  The aberrant mark remains.

Mother…… she is alive and he still wants to find her even after all of these years in Shaavat.   Life has not been easy for him.  Sometimes he wonders why he doesn’t have a bed upstairs with men whom have lost their minds or worse- identity through their service with the Breland military.

Looking about he spots something on the shelf he had forgotten about.   A personal note for Kim Elderich’s daughter.

“I’m going out for some air.” Play says as he walks by the two gnomes.  Calli is reading a book from his personal library.  She was surprised how educated he is…. Or at least pretends to be.  Glyder was either snoozing or meditating.  Sometimes it is hard to tell the difference.

Play takes a skycoach to the tower where the Elderich family have a small mansion.  He hopes she is in.  He has not seen Dura is years (literally) and wanders what she is up to.   He always thought she had that same mischievous mindset her grandfather has.  There are no servants.  The gardens in the front gate look neglected.  But he spots someone in the window.  Someone taller than a dwarf.

Sliding a Tonfa to his hand he goes to the door.  He knocks and the door is answered shortly.  Play is not prepared for what he sees.  The door is answered by a human woman that is over six feet tall and very strong looking.  Her square jaw suggests Eldeen heritage.  “Is Dura ir’Elderich in?”

“and you are?” Demands the woman.

Play spots a strange looking warforged behind her.  Gems are embedded in his shoulders and arms.  “Play, John Play.  A family friend.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“10 PLAY TIME”
SEGMENT 120
“THREATENING SHADOWS TO COME”

Sharn, Breland-  Barrakas 15, 999

“I love Sharn and its protectors.  Don’t get me wrong but I do love them.” Says John Play as he collects some meats, cheese and bread from the dinner table.

“But….” Asks Calli.

“But…. Whatever do you mean?”  Play sniffs a spread she made for their lunch.

Glyder quickly makes his sandwich and ducks out of this conversation.

“You are the most insufferable sarcastic ass I have ever known.   That is what.    Just say it- we are being watched by the government.  I have seen them also.”   Grumbles Calli as she puts extra meat on her bread.

“I do live in a government owned tower.  Its expected.”

“Not when the guards have tripled since we arrived and there to be a lot of need for flowers and other sale items by unusually fit and alert salespeople.

“John-  It doesn’t take a time traveler to know you have a strange on-off relationship with the Lanterns.  Maybe you should report in.  Settle it.”   Says Glyder whom quickly stuffs some bread into his mouth so that he cannot possibly add anything to his statement if asked.

“I don’t know…..”

“What is there to know?”

“So you suggest I march into the Citadel, go to the head of Sharn operations, and when he asks what I have been up to say “Fighting large black lizardfolk and spent several years in the War….. War of the Mark that is.”

Calli looks down to her feet.   “Yeah….. sounds crazy…. Even for you.”

“Besides- would you want the Lanterns to know about Glyder’s gifts with time travel?”

“OKAY!   You have made your point.” She spits out abruptly.  The reporter in her wants to do something still.

“That said….. there is someone in the Lanterns I want to talk to.   But I have to do it alone.”

“Why?”

“He rarely leaves the Citadel.  He is their primary equipment guy. His name is Cue.  Awesome half-orc artificer with a talent for potions.”

The gnomes agree to wait outside as Play goes to visit his friend.  An hour passes before Play comes back.   He is now carrying a bag that appears very full and heavy.

“Good visit?” asks Glyder.

“Very.” Says Play while shifting the weight of the pack on his shoulder.  “The Lanterns of aware I’m back and that involves two Gnomes.   Calli has been identified.  You have not. It’s great to be home.”

“Is that all you spoke of?” asks Glyder in some surprise.

“No.  Seems there is an increase of undead activity in the sewer.  Lucian is investigating it.”

“Not your problem” suggests Calli.

“One of them is a vampire that resembles a woman I killed.  She is asking about me by name.”  Says Play frowning.  “So it is my problem.”

Sharn, Breland-  Barrakas 16, 999

John has just placed all of his assorted potions into his set hiding places after restocking his travel bag.  He thinks long and hard about finding his mother and how is it Whitesnake yet survives.  He gets up and goes to toss the empty bag onto his bed when he notes a weight within the bag.   Turning it around and over he tries to find the weight.   It is something within a secret pocket inside the bag near the bottom.  Before he can further investigate he hears Glyder call out from the living room.

He grabs his travel bag and weapons.  Glyder said this could happen.   He has little control over the time jumps.  When it is time he can feel it.   So Play had to be ready to travel at a moments notice.  He runs out into the room and Glyder and Calli are there holding hands.  Glyder reaches out to him- “It’s time.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“10 PLAY TIME”
SEGMENT 121
“UNHOLY CRAP!!!!!!”

Eldeen- thousands of years ago-

Explosions of raw magical energy erupt within the dense forest.   Creatures of all sizes hiss and snarl at the attack from above the trees.  A dark shadow is seen swooping over again and another bombardment of energy.  

“It is clearing a point to land !” calls out a creature with snakes on its face.   Others begin to scatter into the forest as the dragon forces burnt trees to collapse.

The huge red dragon flaps its wings causing the Bearded Devils to scamper or tumble into the woods.  It reaches out with a strong and powerful talon and speaks one word in a strong language and sheets of ice burst between trees cutting off the escape route for the infernal creatures.  The dragon then chomps down on a fleeing devil and chews it up before spitting it out onto two other trapped devils.  “This war needs to end little imps.” Declares the dragon in draconic.

“By the Six!  What have you landed us in Glyder!” curses Play.

“The war between the fiends and dragons it appears.”

Play glares at him.  “You need to control that power of yours…. And fast.  We have no way of fighting this battle.”

“Sometimes I appear somewhere just to observe so that I can understand things better at a jump not yet made.”

Calli curses now as flaming earth blasts over their heads.  “Play may be right this time.   We can’t stay here.”

The three of them crawl to their left trying to avoid detection and being caught in the battle.  The ground trembles as the huge red dragon lands once more with a few devils under its weight.  As scaly snake bearded devils charge from the shadows the dragon flaps its wings stopping their charge.  A few come from behind the dragon.  Its great tail whips about like an annoyed house cat and sweeps them away painfully.

There are several toppled trees creating a barricade.  The three time displaced adventurers go there for protection and concealment.  Play leaps onto the fallen tree and as he begins to step off notices they are not the first to come here.  Three Bearded Devils are also taking cover here.

The surprised fiends exclaim in their harsh language something Play cannot understand.  The two gnomes cannot vault over the tree trunks so they go wide away from the sounds of death and destruction.  Three deadly looking halberds are leveled at Play and one creature continues to speak / snarl at him.

Play has not realized that they have never seen a human before thus he could be a threat- a new draconic weapon to use against them.  “Point those elsewhere!” declares Play as he quickly thinks of a few ways to attack if necessary.  They snarl in unison and poke in his general direction.  “Fine.” Declares Play.  Even as Glyder (whom speaks the fiendish language) calls to Play to not move,  he attacks.  The three halberds rise to intercept the Dark Lantern but he weaves through them and solidly strikes a fiend with his magical Tonfa (crit!).  The gnomes are stunned.  They hoped not to fight within a demon vs dragons war.

Spitting black blood and a once sharp tooth out, the leader motions to attack.  Play dodges all but one blow.  It burns as it embeds itself into a thigh.  In response Play targets the noisiest of the fiends in hopes it is a leader barking orders and takes him down with two more strikes that hit as his other swings are blocked by the halberd.  Glyder tries in to calm the fiends down using their language but it is too late.  Calli pulls a predetermined scroll out of her vest and prepares to use it.  Calli reads her scroll and a wind and snow seem to swirl up behind her and she reaches out and a blast of ice aimed to the side of the battle comes from her hand that is outstretched.  The ground crackles from the cold and the bearded devil screams then falls – frozen inside and out.

The remaining wounded fiend sees this an knows-  he backs up defensively then sprints into the dark woods.

Play lets it go to complain.  “I had that demon!”

“Correction-  it was a devil and just out of curiosity- do those two cuts burn?” grumbles Calli right back at him.

“Ah… yeah and bleeding really good.   ….and a fiend is a fiend.” Plays attempts a feeble defense of his lack of knowledge of the creatures.

“Okay- what is done is done.  We have this shelter, lets use it.  Calli if you could….” And he motions to Play whom has received not one but two infernal wounds.   The weapons are designed to rip up flesh so they bleed constantly and have a hint of infernal magic to make them resistant to healing.

Shortly they are still recovering and Gylder is recalling everything he can from his past visits to this time and research they are startled.  The sound of combat comes closer and a burst of fire goes over their heads and shelter.

The DRAGON!


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“10 PLAY TIME”
SEGMENT 122
“DIRE TONGUE”

Eldeen- thousands of years ago-

The ground shudders as something lands close to their fallen tree shelter.  It snorts and small flames roll out over the shelter once more.  In draconic it snarls out- “what do I smell?  This is no fiend….”  Play barely understands the dragon and Calli is clueless.   Glyder whispers to Play and Calli-

“This is a time where we don’t exist.  There are dragons and fiends and only these two.”

“”Huh?!?  Nooooo way.  You can travel thousands of years?!?” exclaims Play in common.

A sudden explosion of bark and wood chips erupt as the dragon’s tail slams down onto the tree.   It lifts it up and peers down like a survivalist looking for  unknown food.

“What manner of fiend are these?!?” The dragon declares as it easily tosses aside the tree.   “I sense magics on you…. And…..”

The dragon turns away quickly and circles around in a semi-circle.   It is fiercely alert and obviously prepared for an attack… from the surrounding woods.

“If something startles it- can’t be good for us-“ Comments Play as he looks to the woods also.  He spots several tall slender fiends with long horns and swords charging them.  Their hooved feet lit the dry grass on fire as they rush forward.  (think Brimolaks but stronger before de-evolution from dragon-fiend war) Another fiend teleports in from the opposite side and together they strike the dragon.  As the dragon snarls and growls in pain it grasps its necklace of a blue swirled orb and mentally commands it.

“Uh-oh- time to leave guys.” Says Calli as she looks up and sees swirling dark clouds that glow from the inside as lightning grows within it.   A sudden wind burst twists and uplifts smaller trees.  One demon tumbles with the debris.  Play grabs a root and hangs on but the two gnomes are blown away without a word or a scream.

The remaining fiends attack savagely, especially the teleporter whom stands on the dragons shoulders.  Seeing the storm is coming too late to protect it, the dragon attempts to flee.  This opportunity is all that was needed for the fiends to finish it off.   A pain and angry howl comes from the dragon as it collapses.  The winds begin to calm.

The leader stares at Play but speaks to his soldiers- “Gather any magics it has on it.  Especially that orb.”

It more hopes than walks as it moves closer to Play.  “What manner of draconic creation are you?”

Play, not knowing the language, shrugs and in common says- “How do you do?”

It holds the great sword up and glares at Play.  

PAIN

Something is forcibly entering Play’s mind and tearing into his memories.

Spitting a smoking spark to the ground, the leader nods his head.  “Curious….. very curious.”

Play is dizzy from the incursion into his mind.  All he can take from the encounter is the name- Dire Tongue.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“10 PLAY TIME”
SEGMENT 123
“LANGUAGE BARRIERS”

Eldeen- thousands of years ago-

The three time travelers are under armed guards and placed in a sot filled pit.  Though bruised and battered, the gnomes survived the wind burst and were easily taken by the fiends once the dragon and its ushered in storm died.

Neither Calli nor Play can speak fiendish Play suspects Glyder can.  He notes how Glyder concentrates on the activity above- listening in on their conversations.

“Well?” asks Play.   “What is going on?”

“They don’t know what to make of us.  We are unlike anything they have seen before.   Some feel we need to be destroyed immediately while others want to dissect us…. While alive.   The one that took us in wants to know more about us first.”

“I don’t suppose you feel the need to get us of here back to our time yet?”

“No.   I don’t see us doing much but observing with this jump.”

Calli remains quiet as stares at Play in quiet unhappiness.

“So- what is keeping us from running away?”

“Hundreds – if not thousands- of demons that know this area and time you idiot.   For being so smart you talk a lot of garbage.” Snarls Calli.

Play looks at the gnomes.  Calli especially.  “You don’t like me do you?”

“Why should I?!?  You are self-centered, irrational, impulsive and at times rude.”

“You left out my better qualities.”  He says with a heart lighting smile. (lost under his mask)

“Quiet!   Something is happening.” Declares Glyder.   A rope made of course hair is thrown down into the pit.   One by one they climb up and find themselves surrounded by what Glyder believes are the ancestors of the Vrock.   Instead of feathered wings, they are batlike and the head is shaped differently.

They are brought to a tent made of recently fallen trees and brush.  Several fiends stand watch at the opening.  Inside, it is bare except for a torn and threaded rug, several large pillows, a tray of raw meats and some fruits on the edge of a table.  On the table is a large map with several tomes.   Reading these are Dire Tongue and a large snake-like woman, the ancient ancestor of a Marilith possibly.

Dire Tongue motions to sit and have food.   The raw meat cannot be identified (though they are happy it cannot be human) and the fruit is aged and beginning to rot.  If by age, neglect or the fiend’s very presence is not clear.  Having not sat yet, Dire Tongue, in the fiendish language, requests it.  Glyder nods to sit down.

“I am uncertain if you understand my position strangers.   My people believe you either very dangerous or below our need to recognize.   Food is a common thought with the toad men.   I am more curious about what you are and how you came to be here.”

Glyder gives a quick recount of what was said to Play and Calli.   

Glyder clears his throat and tries to respond.  The language of the fiends is difficult for him to use.  “We come far away and are lost.  We wish you no harm.”

“Wish me no harm…..  we have heard these very words before…. Centuries ago when the dragons first came to us as we reached the surface and began to settle.”

Glyder translates.  Play listens but is checking out the weapons of everyone here and possible exits.  Calli watches and listens as a Sivis gnome would.

“I believe the first dragon to venture to here was known as Drasslacktear.  It was a very large dragon that was more heavily armored than his brothers- the chromatic and metallic.  We called him an Iron Dragon based on the look and color of it and some of the metal allots we had long ago mastered under Eberron’s surface.   But I degress…..”

With a nod, the reptilian creature slithers away leaving them alone.  Glyder translates as much as he can while they wait for it to exit completely.

“The subject on hand is you.   Do you understand this?”

Again Glyder speaks again.  “We have no contracts with the dragons or your …. Peoples.    We are looking merely to get home once more.”

“Home.   Where do you call home?”

“That is complicated.”

“Oh?  Enlighten me.” Declares the fiend as it pours something red into a cup.

As Glyder fumbles with his words carefully, Play decides to try something.   He is wearing his psionically powered gloves.   Mentally he reaches out to his hand… then his fingers to learn.   Dark swirls of color move about within his mind.  Images begin.   He sees the two fiends talking there.   He sees they are arguing and point outside of the tent.  The language breaks up some but not completely.   Play hears words of threats, dragons and magic.   He hears of slaughter and freedom.   Then he loses it as Glyder demands his attention.

“John!    Stop.  You are disrespecting him doing whatever you are doing.”

“Huh?”

“The sword.  It knows what you are trying to do.   I not a bloody mage and I can see it is a powerful artifact.   He asked me what you were trying to learn using your gloves.”

“What has….  How…. How to communicate better.” Play says quickly moving his hands away from the pillows and onto his lap.

“Keep in mind-  Magic is the weapon of the dragon.   Psionics are the growing power of the fiends.   Don’t use either.”

Suddenly the fiend is alarmed.  His large bastard sword begins to glow.  “Dragons!”

“oh crap” says Glyder.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“10 PLAY TIME”
SEGMENT 124
“TIME BARRIERS”

Eldeen- thousands of years ago-


The tent explodes in a sudden rush of frigid cold.   Howls of pain outside suggest the fiends are not doing well.  Dire Tongue stands up straight and grabs his sword.  “Fist of the North has arrived finally.”  Play and the others follow his gaze to the exit of the tent.  The flapping tent opening gives a strange stop motion viewing of the chaos outside.   A storm has come-  part lightning and part blizzard.

The tent suddenly collapses as a great weight falls onto it.  A dragon has been blown out of the sky and struggles to get up from the collapsed tent.   Dire Tongue’s sword slices through the tent and dragon alike.  The fiend moves on to face more dragons.  “If there was ever a time to get the frag out of here- this is it Glyder!” hollers the Dark Lantern.

Glyder looks at Play with a “what do you want me to do” look as he has no control over the time jumps he has been cursed to endure for years.  The three of them work their way out from the collapsed tent and discover a new war.  Dozens of dragons can be seen in the sky attacking other flying fiends or attacking ground forces from above.   There are far more fiends here than any of the three had guessed.  Perhaps over a thousand fiends run for cover and positions to make a counter attack.

The dragons vary from large to even colossal in size.  All of the metallic and chromatic dragons are represented along with a few Play does not recognize.   Only Play holds his balance as a dragon has released a Glabrezu from far above.  It’s heart has been torn free before being used as a weapon.

“Run!” declares Play as he begins to go for the cover of the woods.

“There!”  Play and Glyder hear in draconic and from nearby.  Still running, they look over their shoulders and spot a dragon walking through the air bourn smoke and dust.  It is a large Black Dragon.

“I really hope this attack is not because of us!” exclaims Glyder.

“You get used to it.” Comments Play.

“I really do hate you.” Grumbles Calli as she half stumbles – half leaps from a root that becomes animated to grab a Babau that was running next to them.  As they near a dense area of trees a strong rush of wind can be felt and a large Black Dragon lands and spits acid before them.   They stop to avoid it and turn around.

“A reward has been offered for your bodies.   I wish to collect.” Snarls the dragon in its own language.

“Oh hell” grumbles Play as he rolls his eyes then his entire body as he charges the dragon.  The dragon grabs him with its maw and bites down hard.  Play screams out. (crit on the AOP)  Play begins to strike the dragon’s snout with his tonfas until it withdraws its now bloodied mouth.  The two gnomes stop in fear for Play.  Then Calli spots a large Brown Dragon walk out of the woods they were about to take within.  “Or I will collect.  Dead or alive… matters little to me.” It growls.

Play rattles the dragon with his speed and choice in weapons.  The dragon has never seen combat skills like this.  Calli turns to the Brown and blasts it will a shout.  It shuffles backwards as it was not prepared for such force from a small creature.  It closes it and swats her to the ground.  Glyder holds still.  He has no combat skills- especially against the likes of dragons and fiends.

Play and the acidic Black Dragon trade blows.   It seems Play is winning.  The Brown dragon unleashes attacks directed at Calli.  Bites, Claws, Wings and a tail swing at her.  Dazed and nearly defeated, the dragon then tramples her.  Glyder is quick to rush to her side and begin to see what healing can be done for her.

Play  defeats the black dragon and then rushes the Brown Dragon whom has spotted its defeated brother.  “You can be collected to feed the wyrmlings!”

“Play!   Hurry to us!” declares Glyder as he finds a potion and carefully gives it to her.   Play feints and the dragon falls for it.  He rolls and leaps to Glyder even as the gnome begins to glow.  Play slides to the gnome whom hands Calli to himself as he grasps Play’s outstretched hand.

Then they are gone.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“10 PLAY TIME”
SEGMENT 125
“SIBERYS HEIR”

ARYTH 09, 999

Glyder Freetime’s time jumps cannot be controlled.  They take him and sometimes others where ever they arrive.  He began this recently based on the calendar.  He was struck by a powerful magical bolt from a Chaos Storm.  In truth, that was several decades ago.

Now he finds himself cold and hungry.  They reappeared in time near the remains of the ship Kim Elderich built in the last years of the 9th century.  There are signs of recent activity here.  Looting of some sort.   Play found enough supplies to build a fire and feed them.   Using potions from a medical room they have recovered all of their wounds.

But now what?  They appear to be on a glacier of some sort.  Stranded.

“John…. I may be wrong…. But I think this is why you are here….  I mean why you joined me.  This is Kim’s ship.  He has been trying to locate a very powerful artifact.  An artifact used by the giants to create living and breathing things.   Used to create…..   us.”

Play has little to say.   This scares the gnome some.

“Besides learning more about aberrant marks and their history….. I think the greater powers wanted you here.    Wanted us here.”

“Why?” Play says little humor as he has become frustrated by the time traveling activities.  “What is here?”

“You know how Kim can be.  It’s about the learning and the challenges involved in unlocking secrets.  He never stops to ask if these secrets should ever be found….. much less revealed.   He has been hiring people for years now to locate the six pieces that when united and assembled- create the Creation Schema.”

They settle in for the night.  A nights rest should able them to think about everything and decide what to do next.

ARYTH 10,  999

“Did you hear that?” asks Play as he wakes up the gnomes.

“No.  Maybe it’s the wind.”  Mumbles Calli sleepily.

“No…. someone’s outside trying to get in.”

The three of them prepare for the worse.  Then Glyder smiles as he hears a familiar voice on the other side of the door.  The door opens and Glyder steps up.

“Cheer up- the Calvary has arrived my dwarven friend.”

Kim looks up, he sees several people standing in the doorway of the room.

“Glyder….?   Glyder Freetime- is that you?”

“Yes- and I have brought friends for your time of need.   This is a turning point in your life.  A big one at that.   Stop self-pitying…. It is ugly on your already ugly dwarven face.”

The time traveling Gnome steps in.   The last time Kim saw the gnome, he was struck down and disintegrated by a bolt of pure chaotic energy.   He was but a lad then.   The gnome before him is older…. Crow lines are around his eyes.

Behind him is another Gnome.  She is somewhat familiar to him.   Calli d’Sivis.   A writer.   Why is she here?  And…. A human with a red aberrant dragon mark on his face that can be seen on his hand also. 

“John Play….?  Is that you?”

“The one and only…. Well maybe due to Glyde there may be more of me around… at this very instant.  I was told this is the end of the year 999.   Twenty minutes ago it was 998.”

“Time is not linear with him.    What are we doing?   Gimme a hug my friends.”

Jasyne watches…. He knows of Play.  A rogue Dark lantern.  As much a danger to everyone around him as Kim can be.  And now he is marked as a rogue dragonmark also.   Interesting… and unsettling.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“11 PLAY REVISITED”
SEGMENT 126
“BACK TO THE NORMAL STORY”

VULT 27, 997  HIGH WALLS, SHARN, of BRELAND 

The Cyrians and other displaced people of the war huddle in the cooler air of Sharn in the early days of the Winter season.  Origin of country no longer matters to these people.  Food and shelter is their primary concern.

Energy begins to crackle and out steps a gnome, a warforged, a human and a drow.   The people look up then return to their huddles of human misery.   John Play gives a Ya-Hoo! And he looks around.  He is home.  He goes to a child.  “What year is it kid?”

Dumbfounded at such a question the child says 997.  Vult 27, 997.
“Awesome!   Close enough for me.”  Exclaims Play whom left Sharn in Rhaan 997 when began to time travel with Glyder.

The warforged looks about.  He has traveled back two years in time but seems to accept it.  “Then this is where we part ways.” Arsenal states as he looks to the skyline of the city.  The warforged turns and disappears into the crowd.

“And as you can guess, I have a few things to line up to keep time moving forward.  It has been good to see you John.   Keep well.  The next few months will be trying for you.”   After a quick embrace the gnome steps back and disappears into a moving group of people.  

“Trying times…..  huh?!?”

Avireal, a drow barbarian takes in the cityscape.  It is not the jungles she is used to.  These even dwarf the giant ruins she had explored in Xen’drik.

In a thickly accented common she tries to ask questions.

Before coming here, it did not dawn on the Dark lantern why the drow wished to join him versus the others.  Her barbaric drow tribe was nearly completely killed off in Xen’drik as the final battle for the Creation Schema happened.  With no one to return to, it made sense she may wish to travel the world.  But now she is holding onto Play’s arm for a sense of security and trust…. And behaves affection.

He hails a skycoach and gives the operator extra coin to circle the city a bit to allow her to see more of it.  The impossibly high towers, the floating islands, the electric rail, thousands of people walking in a maze of bridges, stairs and platforms.

She is disappointed as the coach lands near Dragon Spire where Play lives.  They walk and he points out new sights to her.  Fountains, sculptures and dozens of races she has never seen or heard of before.

Then it is time to return home.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“11 PLAY REVISITED”
SEGMENT 127
“BIG BROTHER”

VULT 28, 997  DRAGON SPIRES, SHARN

The upper most levels of this tower are run by the city government.  The very top floor is occupied by House Jorasco.  They work with the soldiers and veterans from the war here.  Some of the patients here will never recover; they are either physically or mentally shattered.   Then the next several floors down are apartments for various operatives.  Some are political, some are agents and others are high ranked generals and officers from the war.  As a Dark Lantern, Play has an apartment here.

Though not immune to unwanted guests it is harder to achieve these levels without being noticed.  Guards are located at the bottoms of the lifts and stairs.  So, it is not to believe that when Play walks past them, they take note of his new friend.  A female is not surprising but a drow is, especially one clad as if from the wilds of Xen’drik.  Play nods and passes on.  He doesn’t see the guards with seniority or else he may have explained this situation better.   

The Situation.

What is the situation this time.  He has been away for several months to them, but in truth it has been over four years since he last was here.  In this time, he died, learned his father was in fact NOT his father, his mother is alive, he came back to life but with an Aberrant Dragon Mark, went to Xen’drik to aid Kim Elderich and now he is home.   But not alone.  Avireal wanted to go with him.  At the time he didn’t mind and never thought much of it.   Now that is almost all he is thinking of.  Weak willed he thinks…. But it was she whom made this decision- not him.

For now, she will treated as a guest until he understands more.

Until then, the guards will watch.  They will report.  They will be told to watch more.  He will be summoned or asked to visit Cue and just happen to be asked what is happening.   What to tell them?  There is a limit to what they should know- right?  But Avireal is from Xen’drik.  Some in the Citadel would consider her a spy or threat.  And as such- Play would be watched even closer.

Whatever.   Soon he will be leaving the city again.  He has been waiting a long time to get “home” to begin to locate his mother.   He knows a plan.  Contacts and possible people in the knowing.  He will find her.

He opens the door and holds it for the barbarian.  She looks around at the statues in the hallway before going in.  She is amazed by it all.   She thinks of him as a king or at least as a powerful ruler.  He knows he is not.  He is just from… well Sharn.  And she is a barbarian.   Better show her where the water room is.  He hopes she understands him enough without having to show by example.

Avireal goes in and looks about the apartment.  The kitchen area is sparse.  What little food he had before needs to be replaced.  He gives her a short tour.   The water room she understands.   The guest room she understands but the beds are odd to her.  Then he shows her the balcony.  This she enjoys.  From the balcony she can see sections of Morgrave University.  And once night arrives she will see the glow of the Dancing Dragon Club’s huge stain glass window.  Play tells her that it is actually a huge stain glass golem that is used rarely but most recently when a Motley Crue of ratmen attempted to kill him.

During the night, Play checks on her.  She is not in her room.  Wondering where she is, he eventually finds her sleeping on the balcony.  He doesn’t disturb her and allows her to sleep there.

ZARANTYR 1, 998

Play wakes up early and checks on his guest.  She is awake and watching the slow morning activity of the early sky coaches.   She can just see an elemental ship in the distance.  “I’ll be back shortly.  Just stay here.  Don’t leave and don’t open the door for anyone.”  She nods and returns to viewing the air ship.

He comes back and finds someone is waiting for him- Nadia.  A Dark lantern and second in command at Sharn.  He expected something but not this.  She is a psion.  She will learn everything that has happened in his recent years and how Avireal plays in it.

He doesn’t even attempt to block her mind.  He merely thinks of something to annoy her.   She and Avireal for instance.  “Grow up Play.” She says.   Where have you been?”

“Around and about.”  He says as he exits the building.

“Where to?”

“Food run.”

“For two?”

“Yup.  But you already know this.  Her name is Avireal.   And yes, she is an authentic Xen’drik Drow Barbarian Chieftain.   She followed me home after I traveled time.”

“Really?  Time travel is so rare…. And so dangerous.”

“Well- unpredictable in a way.  Coming for breakfast?  Fruit and sweet breads.  I’m buying.” Offers Play.

“If that is what I have to do to meet her-  then yes.  I would be delighted.”

Play returns and introductions are made.  Avireal doesn’t understand what a psion is so Play explains it as a sorcerer of the mind and memories.   She obviously doesn’t like this and tries to block out Nadia’s gentle mental probing.  But Nadia is just as good talking people out of their secrets as she is mentally uncovering them.

Play walks the psion out to the door.   “I’m sorry it had to be like this.  I know you do not like it.”

“Then why do it?  Why invade my thoughts when you know I would never do anything to harm Breland?”

“It is my job.   It is what I do.   I hope-  I hope you find your mother.  If you need help perhaps I can help or direct you.   I fear I will need to mention the mark.”

“Great.  Like your boss needs another reason to dislike me.”

She hesitates as if weighing an important decision then merely nods.  And leaves.

“Well at least that is over.   Now to find my mother.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“11 PLAY REVISITED”
SEGMENT 128
“THE KING’S WANDS ”

ZARANTYR 1, 998

“I wish to go with you.   To find your mother.” Says Avireal as Play gathers up clean clothes for the day.

“I know you do but you may not be allowed to go where I am going.”  Says Play as he straps on his belt and money pouch.

“Who would stop you?   Is it a holy site you go to seek knowledge of your mother from?”

That brings a laugh from him.  “Not a holy site but one that not everyone is allowed to visit just the same.  “I am going to the King’s Wands.  They were the magic users and artificers of the government.  My mother worked there for most of her life.”

“It is a secret place then?”

“Not as much as secret but only a few may go there.  I’m not even sure if I will be allowed inside.  I hope to at least speak to a few of the senior artificers.”

“An artificer is a sorcerer…. Correct.”  She says as she gathers all of her belongings…  a pack and a scimitar.

They leave the apartment and Play decides to walk this time.  It will take longer but he can show the Drow more sights this way.  Though the giant ruins in Xen’drik had lifts like the ones in Sharn she is still amazed by them.  The many races also entertain her.  Few goblins and goblinoids are seen on the middle and upper wards but she finds them a curious sight.   Her area of Xen’drik do not have the little creatures.   Play warns her to be careful with her belonging when around them and the short people known as Halflings.

She never would have imagined there were so many warforged.  She had met Arsenal and knew he traveled with others but seeing dozens at a time surprised her.   She compares the paths, bridges and tunnels to a stone jungle.  Play considers that a fair comparison.

Play reaches the lower levels of The Citadel.  Two guards stop and ask him where he is going.  He says to see the King’s Wands.  They are hesitant to allow him to go.  Then they ask who the drow is.  They are about to deny them entrance when a very familiar ½ orc walks up to the entrance.

“Cue!”  Exclaims Play as he moves to give the ½ orc a hardy handshake.  “Play-  Word had it you were lost chasing down a warforged killer.”

The guards allow Play and Avireal to enter with Cue’s authority.  Cue is the top artificer of the Dark Lanterns and equips the agents.  He is good friend of John Play’s.

“Cue, I have learned of something while I was away.   My Mother is alive!”

Silence.  “I have been told she died in action… before the end of the war.” Answers the ½ orc.

“Yes.  I was told the same story.   Died as a hero at Orcbone.  Gnolls and some ogres attacked and nearly defeated our forces but they were pushed back.  In the end, she was found dead.   I can’t tell you how, but I know she survived.   And more- she is still alive.”

Cue in deep thought sighs.  “You talk to Wand Master Salters.   He was there.  He may know more.  I can only tell you what you have been told.”

Play gives the agent a hard look.   He knows something but what?  “Can you introduce us?  I have not ties to the Wands.”

“I was headed there anyway.  Yes I can.  Whether he will see you is uncertain.  Now tell me…   Avireal is it?   What do you think of our city?”

Soon, using a restricted access lift, they reach the level where the King’s Wands gather for research and missions.   Most of the Wand agents have their own places where they create their wands and magical weapons.

Cue has the two of them wait as he speaks to the Wand Master.  He returns and says they may enter.  He has to speak to another agent about some magical components he needs.  He says his goodbyes to Play and the barbarian and turns to leave.  After taking a few steps he turns again-  “John-  IF, if she is alive, I hope you find her.”  Then turns and leaves.

“How may I help you Master Play?” enquires the Master Wand.  His hair is wavy and drawn back like little wings.  His face looks young except for the dozens of wrinkles around his eyes.  He has two rings per hand and a robe and cloak that look to be of obvious magical design.   The office is wall to wall shelves with tomes about magical creations and artifact histories.   Many cannot be found anywhere but here.

“Thankyou for seeing me sir.   I hope you can help me.”

“Please- sit” says the mage and with a graceful wave of his hand two chairs withdraw from the shelves.

“I was told you knew my mother- Jocasta Play.”

“Yes, yes I did.   She was second in charge when I joined the Wands.   Many of her magical theories would make any Cannith member envious.   She had a real talent with magical enhancements of soldiers especially.”

“Yes.   I was wondering if you could tell me anything about my mother’s…. passing away.”

The mage doesn’t move…. It seems like all time freezes as he looks at Play.  He brings his fingers together and covers his mouth and looks closely at Play.  “Why the curiosity…. It has been…. Several years.”

“Indulge me please.”
“We were at Orcbone.  A Breland military post in the Greywall Mountains.  I was stationed there to aid the military forces.   We were searching for something in the mountains.  What we were searching for is a state secret.  Your mother, Jocasta Play,  had come to inspect the troops.”

Play quietly thinks there is a lot of cover-up here.  How much is truly state related and much is the mage’s own decision will have to be decided on later.

“Unknown to us, the morning scouts had been overrun by a group of Gnolls.  These gnolls and a group of trained ogres snuck up on the encampment near the fort.   It is unclear whom attacked first at this point but a full assault had started.  The Droaam forces were winning due to surprise and the gnolls skills with their bows.”

Play knows this and knows the Gnolls were part of the Venom assassin group.  A group that killed his father as well.  He and other dark Lanterns and the King’s Swords destroyed them a few years later.

“Only a bridge separated the creatures from the unprepared fort.  They were crossing it when your mother learned of the attack.  She insisted on going to the battle even when the fort captain recommended she stay back for her own safety. Most of their forces were on the bridge at this point.  She had a secret weapon of some sort on her and she used it to collapse the bridge.  The collapse took out nearly all of the Droaam creatures.  The few that survived fled back to their forlorn lands to the west.”

The mage adjusts his position in his chair and sighs again before returning to the tale.  “Apparently, she and several other mages were on the bridge also.  When the bridge collapsed, it took her and the others with it.  They fell to their deaths in the deep canyon below.”

Play frowns.  There are many possibilities of her survival.  “Was her body retrieved?”

“You know it was not.”  The mage frowns in irritation.

“So how was it determined she died?”

“With most of the mages dead, it took the military several hours to make their way to the canyon bottom.   It was rocky and dangerous with a savage river there.  There were also… creatures there.  These creatures were found feasting on bodies of the gnolls, ogres and Brelanders alike.”

“Do you believe could have survived?”

“No.”

“Why?  She was powerful mage.   Even a simple float spell would have prevented her death.”

“Let me ask you a question then…..  IF, if she survived, then why did she not return to Fort Orcbone?”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“11 PLAY REVISITED”
SEGMENT 129
“GENERAL ARKTUS II”

ZARANTYR 1, 998

“Where are we going?” asks the Drow.

“To see the ‘General’.”

“Was a powerful leader?”

“In his own mind.  Arktus is a Halfling that tried to convince the King to use the same dinosaurs he had experience with in the Talenta Plains.   He never thought about the climate differences.  Our bears did well in Eldeen.  Horses on the main front.  No- the ‘General’ is a retired military man and historian.  Sometimes I see him about military related history or for a good story.”

She says nothing as the two of them walk along.  They cross several bridges and venders.  Play buys a lunch made of soup and bread.  The drow eats it but clearly prefers different foods.  She is after all a barbarian. Meat and roots are her preference.  Berries and nuts are even better than the flavored water.  But she does admit it tastes good.

“Isn’t this your home?” she asks as they enter the Dragon Spires.   

“Yes.  Due to his disabilities, he is kept at the Jorasco Recovery and Institution.  It is the very next floor above my apartment.”

“Very convenient.”

“Yup.”

They go up the lift and pass his own floor and enters the Jorasco and government level.  “Much of this upper part of the tower belongs to the government of Breland.   Most of the people living here work for or have worked for the government in some way.  It’s a perk.”

“A…perk?”

“A bonus benefit.  A gift for services well rendered.”

“I understand now.  You and your people have many strange words that I am unfamiliar with.”

“Considering how you learned any of our language I’m not surprised.”

The lift stops and they step off.  Several Halflings dressed in white with red trim move about.  There are four wings.  One is for patients with mental disorders.  The rest are people either with permanent injuries or injuries that require a little bit more rest and care than a simple potion can cure.   This is where Arktus resides.   

A Halfling with dark brown wavy hair and a wrinkled forehead caused from years of worry spots Play.  “John- Nice to see…. Yip!”

“Hilton d’Jorasco-  may I introduce you to Arireal.  She is a drow from Xen’drik whom I met recently.”

“ah…. Hello dear.”  He looks frantically to Play and motions for him to bend over.

“She is a Drow!   They eat their young I’ve been told.   Why bring her here!   These people would be easy pickings for her.”  He sharply whispers in Play’s ear.

“Non-sense!  Besides, I just fed her.   Is the General available?”

Looking with fear and caution at the drow he answers Play.  “By the windows over looking the city- as usual.”

“Thank you.”

The two of them slowly walk down the hallway of curtains.  Most of the patients here are not kept in rooms per say.  They are sheltered and given some privacy with movable curtains.  At the end is a large picture window over looking the city.  Several chairs are here including one occupied by a Halfling.

The Halfling fell victim to a very nasty trap set by Kobolds in the Graywall Mountains at the end of the war.  He lost both of his legs and his one arm is heavily damaged.  The cost of replacing the lost limbs is too much for a scout.   If he was a general, he would have been given a regeneration spell and other methods to fully recover.   Magical healing is awesome but also very expensive at that level.

“John?  John is that you?  You’ve come to visit me again- most excellent and whom is your…. Is that a Drow?”  Startled, the Halfling squirms in his seat.

“I have been fed.” She answers.

Play rolls his eyes.  She doesn’t always understand his humor and sarcasm.   She’ll need to work on that.

“I bet you have.   Sit- Sit and tell me about the city.”

The dirty little Halfling rarely looks at Play or Avireal in the face.   He is staring at the little clothing she wears.   Something else she may need to work on.  “General-  I came because you know so much about the western front.”

“Know?   I was everywhere there.   Still say with fastieth mounts we could have held the line.   The bears are strong and tough but not so smart or fast.”

“What can you tell me about Fort Orcbone?”

“That pit?   Not the best place to be at.   There was a lot of aggressive there.  And I don’t mean just the Gnolls.   The deep canyons and caves are homes to some nasty creatures.  Bulettes, Athach and even those cannibalistic Grimlocks!   Nasty things.”
“I was thinking about 991.  The so called Battle of Orcbone.  There was an attack by Gnolls.   Went poorly.”

“Nymm 3, 991 ….  Gnoll rangers and scouts with Ogre heavy foot soldiers.   The gnolls knew what they doing.   The ogres… well they were ogres.   But every good toolbox has a hammer or two.” He says with a wink and smile aimed at the drow.   “Said the gnolls were acting on their own.  Rumor has it the survivors were dealt with by the three rulers.   A painful way to go I’m certain.”

“Were you there then?”

“No but I was there the following week to reinforce the troops.   They were hurting, the fort artificers had died.  Rumor says a powerful high ranking King’s Wand was there also.”

“Yes.  About the King’s Wand agent.  What happened.”

“She saved the fort.  Had a massive spell empowering gem or device on her.  Turned the entire bridge into mud.  She and the Droaam creatures all fell to their deaths.”

“No survivors?”

“Not that I know of.   Those that didn’t die from the fall were uh…. Eaten by the creatures below.”

“What creatures?”

“Some say Grimlocks….  Others suggested it was something worse…. Much worse.   The military sent people down there but they didn’t stay long.   Too dangerous.”

“The mages…. Why didn’t they caste a fly spell or at least a levitation spell?”

“I have wondered that myself.   It would seem they could have.   Especially the King’s Wand agent.  She should have known to caste that before going onto the bridge to begin with.   Mages…. Sorry excuse for a soldier.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“11 PLAY REVISITED”
SEGMENT 130
“BOOK OF PLAY”

ZARANTYR 1, 998

After listening to a story about how Artkus saved a soldier from a rampaging Dire Raccoon in southern Eldeen the two leave.  Play says hellos and good byes to several other patients there that know him.  Most are wary of the Drow barbarian.  If it bothers her, she doesn’t show it.

They take the lift down to his apartment and they go inside.  He looks over a bookcase looking for something specific.  She watches him carefully.   She is intrigued by this spirited warrior.  His energy and wit never ceases to humor her.  Was this her destiny?   It certainly wasn’t in Xen’drik anymore.  The Water Scorpions were nearly completely wiped out by the undead giants.   The evil people dressed in green that traveled in airships wiped out the rest.

The short and stocky human, Kim, was too serious.  He could have been a great leader if he wasn’t so afraid of the outcome of the battle.   The archer was also very serious.  The short and skinny humans were nearly worthless.   It was Glyder, the male, that introduced her to the outsiders.   He was good with words but could not fight.  A child could beat him.  His mate used a strange magic.  Based on her voice.   Not very stealthy.   The metal warrior, Arsenal, lacked emotion.  He was not serious but he did not show any thrill in combat either.   But this human- John Play-  he lived life to the fullest.

She had decided to join him and visit his home.  She looked forward to the adventure and battles they would have.   She was surprised when he returned home and only wanted to locate his mother.   Though it appears she was a powerful magical leader, she is dead.   He is too old to need her.   But she has made her decision, for now.

He seems happy as he finds a book and removes it from the shelf.  He sits at a soft large chair and begins to look through it.  She steps up onto the seat and squats next to him.   The book has many words in it.  She can not read the words and waits for him to explain what he is looking for when he finds it.   Until then, she looks at his face.  The paleness of his skin.  The color of his eyes.  His light yellow hair.   His facial hair.    There is much to look at.

“Sorry.  This is a family book.  We keep it within the family.  We write notes about important events and activities that pertain to the family.   This one….. this talks about Augustus’s death.   He was a King’s Shield.   He died saving the King from an assassin’s arrow.”

Looking at him she sees something unexpected…. Weakness.  He looks like he could cry like a lost and frightened child.  She sits her bottom on the chair but keeps her legs drawn to her.  She listens and watches carefully.

“He was… is a hero to the nation.   He was my father.   Or at least I thought so.”  He turns more pages.  “Ah- here it is-  the article about my mother’s death.”

He begins to read it quietly to himself until Avireal asks what it says.   He begins from the start and reads it out loud.   There is an image of a blonde haired woman dressed in robes with a wand in her hand.  “This is what she looks like-  my mother…. Jocasta Play.”

“Beautiful.   She also has a strength of a warrior in her eyes.” Avireal adds as she leans over his shoulder to look closer.

“Stubborn more like it.   She was very strong willed which was important when using newly discovered magical items.”

“What magics did she create?”

“She started with the usual stuff.  Wands, rings and equipment.   That’s how she met my ….. met Augustus.  He was being fitted for armor that could shield anyone within ten feet of him.”   Play flips to the back of the book where a book mark rests- hidden.  “Soon, she was asked to create a better soldier.  The government saw what Cannith was doing with the warforged.  They hoped to created better soldiers instead of relying on the Dragonmarked houses.”

“Did she?”

“Not that I am aware of.”

“I…. sorry.  I thought you were.”

“Was…. Oh my aberrant mark?   That is a long story that I am still learning.”

She listens but considers his words.  She has seen what his magical tattoo does.  It increases his already above average speed and strength.   She thought he was above average because of the mother’s experiments.  Perhaps…. Perhaps not.

“Here we go…. The Captain of the fort was Greenage.  Captain Herras Greenage.   Maybe he knows what has happened on that bridge.”

“Do you know of this… Greenage?”

“Nope.   But Cue or someone will.   No one completely disappears.”

“Your mother did.”

Silence.   “Yes.  Yes she did.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“11 PLAY REVISITED”
SEGMENT 131
“GENERAL HERRAS GREENAGE”

ZARANTYR 2, 998

“General Greenage?   I have no clue.” Answers Cue as he sorts various crystal rods and shards.  “Brelander?”

“Yes.   Commanded at Fort Orcbone.”

“Still thinking your mother is alive?”

“Yup.   Who may know where the General lives now?”

Sigh.  “Have you ever thought that if she is alive that she may want to be left alone?”

“Answers like that suggest you know more than you are letting on.” Says Play with irritation.

“Try your Halfling buddy.”

“Did.  Overnight he has forgotten most of the incident.  Strange isn’t it.”

“ENOUGH!   If you want to imply I’m holding back then just say it.” Growls the artificer in building frustration.  “I don’t know where the general is.   I don’t know where your mother is.”

Play frowns and holds back his pain.   He just admitted that she may be alive but cannot say anything about it.   “Fine.   I’ll find her on my own…. Friend.” And Play leaves abruptly.  Avireal follows him after giving the emotional ½ orc a glance.   Play is right, he knows where she is.

“Where are we going?” the drow asks.

“To see a shop owner I know in the Gnome district.  I am buying you a few sets of clothes to travel in.”

“I am comfortable as I am dressed.”   The barbarian replies.

“You can get away being a drow female with white tattoos dressed in a leather and fur bikini but outside of Sharn….   You will attract a lot of attention.”

With some excitement- “We are leaving Sharn?”

“Yes.  We are going to Wroat-  the Capital of Breland.   There is a military library there.   If I can’t find him there, I will at least find clues to follow up.”

ZARANTYR 3, 998	WROAT, BRELAND

“The buildings are….. small.” She says with some disappointment.   She was looking forward to seeing the great city of Wroat.   It was all she spoke of on their trip up the Dagger River by boat.

“No manifest zone.  And it was not built by giants as your homes were.   This is how most of the cities are built.”  Says Play as he looks at her traveling coat with appreciation.  It is blue with high lights of light green and pale yellow.  It has some magical properties also.  Gnome tailors and seamstress are awesome.

As expected, many stare are the black skinned elf.   But at least she isn’t half naked also.  He gets a room and asks her to stay there.   He has less recognition in Wroat than in Sharn.  Even as a Dark lantern, he would never be allowed in the Military archives with a drow.

After two hours of research he returns to the tavern.  He is not prepared for what he sees.  She is doing meditation…. In the nude.   Normally, finding a naked woman in his apartment was a good thing but for some reason it bothers him this time.   Strange.

She covers up once she sees him diverting his eyes.   The ways of humans are so strange.

The general is alive but several days away unless they take the rail.

ZARANTYR 4, 998	NOWHERE, BRELAND

“The General has a family home in this town.   He is here on his deathbed.”

“The…. Electric Rail….  Does it go everywhere?” asks the Drow as she watches it leave from its very short stop at the small town of Nowhere.

“Anywhere the magical road takes it.   It has a specific route…. Think of it as a river.   A boat must follow a river or waterway, the cars need to follow the rails.”

“I…. understand.   Your world is magical.”

“Xen’drik is neat also.   So long as you ignore the giants, undead and fiends.”

“Thorns on a rose.” She answers smiling and looking into his eyes.   

“Yeah.  Hard to appreciate the beauty of something without the ugliness to compare it to.   If we hurry, we may make the return car by nightfall.”

Still smiling, the barbarian chieftain follows Play.   She wonders if there is anywhere she would not follow him.

They reach the Greenage residence and knock on the door.  A weeping woman answers the door.  “Sniff….. what is it?”

“Sorry.  I am John Play of the Lanterns from Sharn.   Is the General in?”

The tearing woman looks at Play then the black skinned woman.   “I’m sorry.   The general….” Fresh tears rolls down her face, “….the general passed away last night.”

Play doesn’t mean to but he stares at her and gives her the “you have to be kidding me” look of disbelief.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“11 PLAY REVISITED”
SEGMENT 132
“INSIGHT BY DISTRACTION ”

ZARANTYR 5, 998

“Maybe your friend- Cue, was correct.” Offers the drow.

“Don’t say his name.   He is no longer my friend.  He is…. And always will be…. An agent for the crown.  Damned lanterns.” Grumbles Play as he looks at the closed book of his family.

Avireal is uncertain what to do.    Since learning of the general’s death in Nowhere, Play has been quiet…. Unhappy.   She likes the wild and exciting man…. Not the broken one.   This will be a battle unlike any she has undertaken.  And in a strange foreign land to top it off.

“I wish to meditate on the subject.   I will be in my room.” She says as she looks for a reaction from Play.  She doesn’t get one.   With a slight frown, she gets up and goes to her room.  She hesitates at the entrance…. Looks back at Play then goes into her room.

As per her clan’s ritual, she strips down and kneels on the floor.  She touches each of the white tattoos in order of their inking.   They represent major events and achievements in her life.   She has room for more and hopes to be worthy to fill the places.

Play stares at the book.  

One hour.

Two hours.

“ARGGGGGH!” and in frustration he throws the book across the room.  He settles forward and covers his face with his hands.   Concerned by the outburst, Avireal rushes out.

He looks up and mumbles to her.   “I told you that clothes are NOT optional……” 

Ignoring his comment, she walks around the room.   “I came here to follow a human whom I believed knew much about life and how to live it.   What I see now is a broken man…. Lost and without his mother to suck from.    You are not the John Play I know.”

Stunned by her insight Play looks at her with his mouth open.   “I…. I….” he stammers quietly.  He looks across the room at the discarded book.

He looks about the room.  The wild paintings of dancing people or colorful creatures.   A few harmless trophies from his travels in the Five Nations and beyond.

“Do you have the yellow dress still?” he says with a new smile…. An energizing smile.

She looks over her shoulder to him.   “Yes.”

“Still want to see the Dancing Dragon?”

She smiles.   The John Play she has come to feel for is back.

The elven bard- Larrenias d’Phiarlan, is entertaining tonight.   As such, many of the Morgrave students are here.  Especially the females.

Though the dancing feels slow and restrictive to her, Avireal tries as she can.  Play dances as well and flirts with the host and a few of the students there.   But the whole time he watches the drow.   He is happy…. For the first time in months…. Even years (depending on how you look at it through his time traveling adventures) he is happy.

They return to his apartment in the predawn hours.  Staggering and laughing, Play closes the door and goes inside.   He watches the barbarian in her dress.  He can see the muscles move under the dress.  The sway of her stride.   He cannot deny it anymore.   He is attracted to her.   Attracted in ways he has not been before.

She hesitates at her doorway once more.     With a flirtatious smile she winks at him before entering her room.

He follows her.

 ZARANTYR 6, 998

Play awakens with a slight hangover.   He has not had this much fun in a long time.  Zinter, Elderich, Glyder…..   so much has been happening.   He rolls over expecting to see Avireal.  She is not there.  He gets up to search for her and finds her in the kitchen.  She is preparing buttered bread and jam.  Breakfast.

“I was thinking…..  you have suggested that Augustus is not your biological father.   If you know who is, could you see him?”

Play stops.

Of course.

“I think I am coming to love how you think ‘Real.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“11 PLAY REVISITED”
SEGMENT 133
“WELTER d’DENEITH ”

ZARANTYR 7, 998  UPPER TAVIK’S LANDING, HOUSE DENEITH STATION

“These are your warriors?  My people could take them easily.” Comments the drow smiling.

Play, also smiling, laughs.   “In the jungles of Xen’drik I would have little doubt.   In the jungles called Khorvaire….. even bet.”

The two of them venture to the main House Deneith outpost within the towers of Sharn.  On the way, John Play describes much about the houses- specifically the role of Deneith.   They procure and train soldiers for all of the five nations.   Most consider them in general the best man to man force.   The house has expanded to other races to fill in the thinning armies.  Orcs, Hobgoblins, Ogres and even rumors of a few trolls were called to service.   The hobgoblins are a sore spot for the house.  During the war they rebelled and their rebellion led to the formation of Darguun. 

Welter d’Deneith was a commander of the Breland forces.  He oversaw the training and placement of warriors from Wroat.  He was often here in Sharn working out deals with the King and military.   That is how his mother met him.   The rest needs to be explained to him.

They step up to the four guards at the entrance.  They take the lantern as a merchant or rich kid.  The drow as his pet and sign of power.   They show respect but Play can see in their eyes they do not like him.   To Dolurrh with them.   “I am John Play, Lantern.   I wish to see the Captain.”

“Why?” asks a guard with a metal tooth a scar across his mouth.

“As a representative of the King’s Dark Lanterns you know I cannot say.   May we go?”

“Oye.  And her?” says an elf with mixed reactions to his dark skinned cousin.  “She a drow.  Not of Sharn.”

“Really?  I hadn’t noticed.   Let me pass or your Captain will be sore with me.”  Says Play with a humorless smile.

“Why that?”  Says a third guard.  Another human with a unibrow.

“The Captain would be embarrassed on how easy one lone man…. One lone unarmed man…. Took out his four guards while a woman watched and applauded me.   A visitor from another world whom was told how great you guys are…. And sadly shown the opposite.”

The fourth guard asks for traveling papers then to sign in.   “This is all you get.”  Play hands him his papers and begins to sign the ledger.  “You will have to excuse the barbarian….   She just came from the jungles of Xen’drik.  She has no papers as of yet and cannot read or write our language.”

The four of them look her over.  “He did feed me however.” She comments.   Three of the four guards and Play laugh at her running joke.   The elf becomes pale.  He has heard too many tales of the savages of the jungles.

“He fed me?” Play repeats and laughs as they enter the training courtyard.   

“It seems to bring humor to the conflict and quells the anger.   Was I wrong?”  She asks.

“No but the impression they have is you are a cannibal.   That is the joke.”  She stops and grabs his arm in anger.

“Never!   That is a great offense!  Punishable by death.”

“Relax.  It’s a joke…. A joke on them – not you.   Let their fears and misunderstandings mess with them.  It’s to our advantage.   Now when we meet the Captain, try not to say anything unless spoken to.”
He opens the door for her and they enter.  “And your mind clear.   Rumor has it that Captain Sadran d’Deneith has psionic powers.  I don’t know if this is true but try not to think about what we are doing.

“I will think of my home… and last night.”

“Oh- I’m sure that will go over well.” Play laughs.

After a few formalities, the two of them are asked to sit in a conference room.  “Sadran will be with you shortly.” A dwarf in ceremonial leathers tells them.   “He is finishing up reports on the recent activities at night.”

The dwarf leaves and Avireal asks-  “What could have happened?”

“We returned as the Night of Long Shadows was happening.   Normally I enjoy the holiday as much as any other citizen but I was tired from the battle with Xulo-12.   Long Shadows is a time when people openly worship and revel in the Dark Six’s Fury.  She is the Goddess of passion.   ALL kinds of passion.  This includes some best left unseen and warrants the attention of the Deneith operatives.   The Watch can only contain it- they can’t deal with the sudden bursts of activities.”

“Activities?”

“Riots mainly.  Emotions of a few can feed the emotions of many.   The streets can become dangerous if one is not careful.   Sometimes…. Bad things happen.”

“A pagan god then.”

“Careful, most would say that of your clan and beliefs.   As I said, relax, speak when spoken to and we’ll be on our way shortly.”

She grasps his hand and gives it a strong squeeze.   Play is surprised on how emotional the drow can be.  He never would of thought of a barbarian woman showing the common emotional traits of a typical woman in Khorvaire.  

The door opens.  “Master Play.  What brings you here today so willingly.”

Play stands up and shakes the hand of the human before him.  Sadran is dressed in a leather vest and thick padded pants.  The shirt also suggests rugged wear but equally good within an office.

“A case I am involved in includes a retired or even passed away commander of the house.   Commander Welter d’Deneith.”

“He predates my time here but I know of him.   What do you seek?” Asks the Captain as he tries to guess what kind of case the Lantern is involved in.

“His activities in the past five to ten years.   More recent if he is alive.”

“I see.” He sits back and stares at the drow for a moment.

“And what kind of case is it you follow?”

“Missing person.” Play answers as truthfully as he can.  When never knows when a detection of lies spell has been cast.  Like he would ever lie.

He reaches onto the desk and rocks a crystal gently under his palm.  “Commander Welter d’Deneith, file.”  He sits back again and pauses as if in deep thought about what to say next.   “I was unaware of your new companion.”

“Avireal is from Xen’drik sir.  She is new to our city.   I am her host.”

“Yes…. Yes I’m sure you are master Play.”  

They are interrupted by a gentle knock at the door and the dwarf enters with a file and small pouch filled with scrolls.   “That will be all.  Thankyou.” And thus the dwarf is dismissed as Sadran begins to empty the pouch and look at the file.   A few minutes go by.

“Welter was in charge of operations for all of Breland during the last years of the war.  From 965 to 992 he held this title.   He traveled much of Breland including the Graywall Mountains as he recruited the natives there.”

“965 to 992.  Did he retire?”

“No.   He was lost to us on a mission in the mountains.   The notes are sparse on the mission.”  There is a pause as he reads the report a bit.  “The mission was of his own design.   It was not for recruitment but it doesn’t say why he was there either.”

“The mountains are a large area.  Where was his final expedition?”

“Do you believe your missing person has something to do with his disappearance? If so, you may require some support.  Maybe a few of my Droaam operatives?”

“No.  I won’t require extra help.   I’m not even sure if I will need to travel there.   Where is there anyway?”  Play tries to keep on the subject matter of his interest…. Instead of the questioning being reversed.

“South of Orcbone.   He travelled there several times. 968, 972, 975, twice in 978, 989, 990 and twice in 991.”

“991…. The time of the Droaam incursion?”

“If that is what you wish to call it.  Yes.   He was there.  Recruiting.”

“What of his possessions?  His home.  Did he have family?”

“Wife died in 889- childbirth.  Two sons.  One died during the childbirth that killed the mother.  The other died in service battling Cyre.  Various cousins.  Rumors had it….   Well just a rumor.”

“The best rumors have a kernel of truth.  Please tell.” Suggests Play whom suspects what the rumor will be ….. him.

“Rumor has it he had an affair with a woman in Sharn.  One of high status. They had a child that has been hidden.  The child, if the rumors were true, would be in his or her mid or late twenties now.”

Play suspects the canny Captain is piecing it together now.  At least the possibilities.   Time to change it up some.  “You suggested only his cousins survived him.  What came of his possessions?  Did he own land?”

“Yes had land.  As for possessions, most were divided within the family.   His home in Sharn, Wroat and Hatheril were taken.  He had a ruin of a tower on the shoreline of Breland along the Grey Rakes.”

“Grey Rakes…. The cliffs near Skyraker ?”

“Yes.   I can give you the addresses to each if it would help your investigation.”

“Thankyou.  It may indeed help.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“11 PLAY REVISITED”
SEGMENT 134
“NEXT STOP: ORCBONE”

ZARANTYR 9, 998   

“Strange animals.” Comments Avireal as she pats the horse.

“magebred horses….. created for distance riding.” Replies Play as he leads his mount out from the stable entrance outside of Wroat. 

They packed and arrived in Wroat late yesterday evening by Electric Rail.  Now they will take horses to the Orcbone Fort near Eldeen.   It will take days to reach there.

The first hour or two the drow is challenged by riding the horse.   She has not ever ridden an animal like it before.   But her affinity for animals of any sort prevails and soon she rides comfortably.   That is until the next day.

Saddle soars.

Play planned ahead and bought Jorasco salves and ointments to help with the discomfort of long rides.

The Orien roads are well kept and thus they make good time and have few issues.   As most Orien roads are, it is patrolled either directly or close by so unwanted encounters are very limited.

ZARANTYR 23, 998
After leaving Ardev where they slept in beds once more, they have a brief encounter.  A Silver Flame Knight.   Nothing overly dramatic but it was clear he did not approve of a drow being on the road.  Play nods and they pass without incident.

ZARANTYR 28, 998
They clear the worst of the Graywall Mountains to the north.   Though she could not see them clearly, Play shows her where the “Six Kings” stand.   Huge stone carvings from long ago that are visible from miles away.

The land is still rough and hilly but not overly mountainous.   In the distance- their destination- Orcbone.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“11 PLAY REVISITED”
SEGMENT 135
“ENTER  ORCBONE”

ZARANTYR 28, 998

“John Play, Lantern.  I wish to speak to your commander in charge.” Says Play to the guards of Orcbone.  

“What for?” asks the overweight ½ orc.

“That is between me and the commander.”

“No one just comes to this place and asks to see the commander.” Adds the female elf whom is looking at Avireal closely.

“It is Lantern business.”

“Doubtful says me.” Says the ½ orc.

“May I speak to someone else about this?” offers Play.

“No.  Go away and take your…. Companion with you.” Suggests the elf.

“I was…” Avireal begins.

“Not funny anymore.” Play says as he cuts her off.  “One last time…. This is Lantern business. I am…”

“Leaving.” Says a human male dressed in armor.  Behind him are five other armored soldiers.

Play looks them over and figures he could take them but would that help.   “Very well.  The commander will hear about this.”

“I am the commander” growls the human leader.

Play looks him up and down.  With a harsh laugh Play shakes his head.  “Doubtful.”  And he turns away.

Once the two of them are far enough away to not be overheard Play suggests they sneak in that night.


ORALUNE 1, 998

Switching back to her original leather and furs, Avireal surveys the walls.  Without looking at the wall Play suggests the Southern wall.  It has thick vines.  The vines have magical properties to them to act in defense but he knows how to get around them.

After midnight, Play and the drow sneak to the wall and look about.  Searching for vines without flowers, Play begins to climb up.  The drow follows him.   At the top, they listen for guards on the wall.  Hearing none, Play climbs not to the top but to the highest window.  Carefully avoiding the flowers, he inspects the window frame.  He sees the wards and carefully disrupts the glyphs thus breaking the magical effects.   Then he pulls out some tools and works first on the bars.  Simple but strong acid removes these.   Then with a special tool he cuts the glass.  From here he can reach into the window and free the lock.  Smiling, he motions for the drow to enter.

Whispering, the drow asks- “How do you know about this?”

“Not my first time sneaking into here.” He answers with a wink.

Carefully they sneak without a sound through a hallway and again Play disables a simple alarm built into a suit of armor displayed in the hallway.

“This is the commander’s room.” Play says quietly outside a closed door.  “Looks like he is up late…. There is light inside.”

Searching for traps or alarms, Play carefully pushes open the door.   There is a human male standing before a table with a 3-D map on it.   His back is too them.

They come in and just as Play is about to slam the door shut to startle him he startles him instead.

“John Play.   I had hoped to never see you again.”

“Hello Commander Daniels.”

“You are getting sloppy in your age.  You missed the new alarm I set up on the floor near the window.  I felt I needed to install it after the last time.”

“Yeah- well your goons you call guards are a pain in the butt.”

“Others would say that of you also.   Perhaps my guest would agree.” He slowly turns and motions into the shadow covered corner where someone sits on a cushioned chair.

“Aw crap.” Mutters Play.

“Is that….” Begins Avireal.

Dressed in black leather that is form fitting and wearing a black leather knee length jacket, the woman steps out of the shadows into the light.   Her eyes flitter in the light.

“Hello John.  I have been waiting for you.”   Says Nadia, the second in command of the Sharn Dark Lanterns.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“11 PLAY REVISITED”
SEGMENT 136
“SCRATCH MY BACK…..”

ORALUNE 1, 998

“Agent Nadia….. what a surprise.” Says Play… honestly surprised.

“It was obvious after our last conversation, you were going to resolve this however you could.   I knew it was just a matter of time before you came to Orcbone to look around.”

“Play, ever a wild card…” greets the Commander with little enthusiasm or happiness.

“I hope you are not here to stop me from learning what happened to my mother.   That is a conflict I would rather avoid.” Says Play as he walks in and sits in a chair near the table layout of the valley Orcbone overlooks.

“Mutual.  It would be most unpleasant for you and awkward for us.”  

“Does Viorr know you are here?”

With a coy smile Nadia answers- “He believes I am looking up rumors of new Venom activity.”

“Could be accurate,” adds the Commander.  “Gnolls have been active lately.  Spoke to Gnarsh about it and he swears on the three sisters that Venom is no longer active but I doubt the accuracy of this.”

“I see where this is going already Daniels, I scratch your back you scratch mine.” Adds Play.

“Perhaps an agreement can be made.” Says the frowning Commander of Orcbones.  “What is required on my part?”

“I have to believe my mother, Jocasta Play, is still alive.   It was reported she died here in 991 battling gnoll and ogre forces.”

“Yes- she collapsed the bridge.  She fell to her death when it collapsed.” Says the commander with a slight smirk.  Play is uncertain if it is the commander’s cruel nature or if he meant to do it to irritate him.  It has.  “We never found her body but creatures in the river gorge had been…. Having their way with the bodies before any of the fort’s forces could reach the bottom.

“I want to go to the bottom and look around.”

The commander frowns.   It is obvious he considers it a waste of his time but doesn’t want to irritate the Lanterns.   Well, at least Nadia.
“Very well, but FIRST, first we investigate the rumors of the gnolls reforming Venom.”

Plays agrees but looks to Nadia.  She nods her approval.

“Then give us a few hours to arrange mounts and other such considerations.”

The commander leaves.  Nadia looks to them.  “This means a great deal to you.   I respect that.”

“Thankyou.” Replies Play.

“What is Venom?” asks the drow.

“They began even before the three sisters took control of the lands of Droaam.  Mainly made of gnoll rangers, rogues and assassins, Venom was a group looking to strike at Breland.  They took the name of Venom as most of them uses poisons with their weapons.”

“They attacked the western edge of Breland and near the end of the war, as the sisters called for their disbanding, they began to attack Sharn.”

“During one of the attacks, Augustus Play died saving the king from a Venom arrow.”

“By 995 we had thought them crushed and officially disbanded.  But there is new activity in the mountains and hills near here where Breland and Eldeen meet the border of Droaam.  Agent Thorn has learned little of rumors.”

“So here we are.” Finishes Play.

That afternoon, The three of them are requested to appear in the courtyard and gate area.  Avireal curses in drow as she sees four very large boney bears…. Dire Bears…. In the courtyard.

“It’s okay.” Says Nadia.  “In these mountains, horses are ill footed to climb through the rough rocks and thick woods.   Near the end of the war, we asked House Vadalis to aid us with this problem.  Their answer- Magebred Dire Bears.”

“Uh….. Don’t like Dire Bears much…..” Play comments as he recalls his last encounter with a Dire Bear in Eldeen. (See Segment 009)

“It’s this or you walk.”

“Sigh…. This is just another way Daniels has his way with me.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“11 PLAY REVISITED”
SEGMENT 137
“MATTERS ON THE MIND”

ORALUNE 1, 998
The four of them slowly make their way down a steep hillside near the fort.   The large bears’ weight and strength keep them from falling down the steep trail into the deep gorge below them.  Avireal takes it all in as she enjoys the country side.   Play remains nervous.

=John-   May I mind-speak with you?= asks Nadia within his mind.

=Not sure if I have a choice.= thinks Play.

=I do not understand the distrust and hatred between Viorr and yourself.  Can you tell me anything about?=

=Competed with Augustus for the king’s approval.   I don’t make things easy for him….. did you want the short list or the entire truth?=

=He has a lot on his mind.  Many responsibilities.   He is in charge of Sharn’s Dark Lanterns and as such- overseer of the Swords, Shields and Wands also.  What you believe between your father and him I can see=

=Not my father=

=Who raised you then?=

=You know what I mean=

=Did he know?  Did he know you were not his biological father?=

=Does it matter?=

=If you insist on being bitter towards him-  then yes=

=Can we go back to Viorr?=

=John…. Would you ever consider returning full time to the Citadel?=

=Nope=

=Then what will you do?=

=Find my mother.  Learn what and why she hide my true father.  It is clear she knew.  She caste spells onto me to hide the mark.=

=Perhaps because of her work for Breland=

= What do you mean?=

=We have seen you grow up.  You are exceptionally fast and strong.  It is the results we hoped for from her soldier project.=

=Don’t go there.   I am not a lab experiment=  Play pushes for his bear to quicken its pace.  It does with snorts and grunts.

=John….?=

=Those kinds of experiments are illegal=

=yes they are.   But you of all people know all the Five Nations are doing illegal research so to have an advantage when the war restarts=

=So you think the war will restart again also?=

=Do not change the subject but yes.   I believe the war never ended.  It merely changed tactics.=

=Do you know what caused the Mourning?=

=No one should know=

=Should or doesn’t?=

=Both.  No one knows and thus they cannot repeat the mistake=

=Not on purpose anyway=

=John…. About the Lanterns….=

“NO.   Enough!  Stay out of my head.” Play snarls out loud which has the other riders look up at him startled.

Nadia purses her lips.   She knows something but seems she will not or cannot speak it.

Near the bottom of the gorge the water has swollen into a small pond.  The collapse of the bridge has created a small dam that has closed the waterway until it rose and finally overflows from the bridge’s remains.

“Here we are.  Look around then we go back up and look for some gnolls.” Declares Commander Daniels.

“It has been a long time since the collapse.  What do you hope to find?” asks Avireal as she kneels next to Play.

“Not really sure.  I hope to recognize it when I see it.”  He pulls off his pack and takes out a pair of gloves from the side pocket.

“Magic?”

“Yes.   They help me see into an item’s past.   Not sure if it will work for something so big as a bridge however.”  Play picks up a six inch round piece of worked stone and concentrates.

Stretching…. Like a cat in the sun.   Stretching from one wall to the other over the gorge.   Flex muscles to hold up people.    Holding still for years.

“Nothing of use there.”   He tumbles the piece down the embankment and tumbles into the water.

“Hello…..” He kneels over and picks up the metal worked arrow head.  Gnoll…..  male…. Low rank…..

“The weapon should tell you much.” Suggests Avireal.

Though she hung back out of respect, Nadia speaks up.  “He may learn about the warrior whom last used that arrow head but he may learn nothing of his mother this way.”

Play chokes the arrow head into the water.   “Have to keep looking…..   Something has to be here….”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“11 PLAY REVISITED”
SEGMENT 138
“SECRETS”

ORALUNE 1, 998

“How much longer do you suppose he will keep this up?” asks Commander Daniels with a great deal of impatience.

“He will keep his promise, Commander.” Suggests Avireal.

Nadia stares down the Commander.  He frowns and becomes quiet.

Play finds another weapon.  This one was hidden under some river dispersed debris.   It may not even belong to the battle that involved his mother.  The short sword shows no sign of age or rust.  Play handles it carefully and closes his eyes in concentration.

He expected it to be a gnoll or some other monstrous humanoid.  It is not.  It belonged to an elf.  A young elf.  Play blocks out the Commander’s comments and concentrates again.  The elf is of questionable morality.  She was a member of the Wands…..   the sword……  a magical sword.   It was given to her…..  by….  The enemy?!?

“It was a set up?!?” Play quietly and in disbelief mumbles.

Avireal walks over to him.  “What have you learned?”

Holding onto the sword, Play passes on how there was an elf that set up the Wands. 

“And this helps how?” asks the Commander.

Play looks at the man then turns his back to him.   “It is another piece of the puzzle is all.”

John Play finds nothing in the next hour.   Disappointed, he returns to the three waiting for him near the base of the bridge.   “Let us look for your threat now.”

Still on their Bears, the four of them climb out of the ravine and onto the rocks.  From here it is a short time before they reach the edge of the forest that is shared by both Breland and Droaam.

“Quiet.” Comments the drow barbarian.

“Meaning?” asks the commander.

“There are birds and insects but no animals otherwise.    Forests are usually very active….. at least there are in Xen’drik.”

“She’s right.” Adds Play as he dismounts.    Something has caught his eye in the brush.   A feathered stick…. Aka an arrow.   New.   Using his gloves again he tries to read it.  “Gnolls….. hunting rabbits….. recently”

“As foretold…. They are stalking us.”

“Hold on Commander.   The border is close.   They may have wandered into Breland land by accident.  Let’s not start a war just yet.” Nadia calmly warns the alarmed and slightly paranoid Fort Commander.

“We have always been at war Agent.    You just were not here to see that.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“11 PLAY REVISITED”
SEGMENT 139
“DROAAM’S BORDERS”

ORALUNE 1, 998

“Looks quiet.” suggests Nadia to the Commander.

“Agent, I know these lands.  There are caverns and many hidden passage ways through these woods and rocks.   We could be fifty feet away from a dozen gnolls and not know it.”

Play hears them but is still lost in thought.   He came here to learn more about his mother’s disappearance….. not spy on a foreign neighbor.   “What do you see Avireal?”

The barbarian has been looking at the ground for tracks.  “Little.   Once in a while I see scratches by the stones.   May be nothing or the creatures you seek are walking on the stones to avoid leaving tracks.”

“At least she is not blind.”  The commander says while still not looking in direction.  It is becoming more clear he doesn’t trust the black skinned elf.

They climb higher to a shielded view point that looks into Droaam.

“Uh-oh.” Says Play.

As they reach the top they can see a small encampment of tents and cooking fires.  Looking closer they see gnolls and large ogres within the camp.

“See.” Says the commander.

“How long has this been here?” asks the Dark Lantern psion.

“Two weeks ago was the last time our scouts came this close.   He did not report anything about this camp.   He only had suspicions that gnolls were in the area but lacked the proof you desire.   Now- there is your proof.”

“We are on Breland land, they are on Droaamish lands.  Do not make this into an incident.   We do need to investigate however.”

Shortly, the four of them sneak closer without their mounts.   They are careful to stay within their borders.  

“Can you reach their minds from here?” asks Play.

“Not without  possibly alarming them.”   Nadia looks distracted just the same.  Unknown to Play or the others, her bow is intelligent and dislikes giants and their kin.   This includes the ogres.

“I count 30 gnolls and 6 ogres.” Says Play.

“36-    six are guarding the pathway in to our right.”  Avireal nods and they can just see one leaning on his spear in boredom.

“Leader?” asks Nadia.

“Maybe in the bigger tent.    Otherwise I don’t see an identifiable leader.” Adds the Drow barbarian.

“Best to turn back and report.   It will be up to the king to send forces or an ambassador.” Says Nadia as she begins to creep back up the hill to their mounts.

When they reach the top they find a sight they did not wish to see.  Their bears are on the ground.

Checking them, the Commander nods grimly.  “Alive but drugged.”

“shame to use on bear and not youse.” Barks a gnoll nearby.   His common is poor but understandable.

Play reaches back to his club but Nadia waves him down. 

“We are on Brelish land.    You actions on our soil can be construed as malign.   Do not make this any worse than it is.” Warns the Dark Lantern.

The gnolls turn to each other giving a hoarse yelping laugh.  

“Did I miss something?” asks Play.

“Behind you.” Adds the barbarian.

Play slowly turns around.   A large Ogre stands there, one of the biggest he has ever seen.    Worse, he sees more gnolls there.   They were badges of Venom- the group that killed his father- Augustus Play.

“Down- that’s an order.” Nadia says in hope that Play will not react to the new gnolls.


----------



## megamania

Found some old photos from when John Play dealt with the Cannith Mill where they processed Treants for magical wood.


----------



## megamania

....and another.....


----------



## megamania

..... and finding the Draconic Library in Eldeen........ Need to revisit this one some time......


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“11 PLAY REVISITED”
SEGMENT 140
“DROAAM FORCES”

ORALUNE 1, 998

“I believe you have wandered onto Breland lands……” begins Nadia.  She carefully activates her powers of the mind and targets what she hopes is a weak minded gnoll.   “…. By mistake.   I ask you return and withdraw your military presence.”

“Our scouts saw you spying on us.   You are Breland spies.    Droaam’s law- all spies are to be killed.”

=Commander is military leader.   Others…. Bothersome adventurers?=

“Breland can say the same of you.”

=black skinned elf…. Cursed?=

The commander fumes in frustration.    He wants to lash out but knows to do so may start an international event.   One he has long expected to happen at this post.    Play understands and knows enough about Nadia that she is using her unique abilities to search for details in the minds of the gnolls.   That said- he is ready to strike.  Avireal finds the entire confrontation strange.   They encroach on Play’s land.    Either chase them away or destroy them outright.    It was how one protected their land in Xen’drik.

Deciding to try a more friendly method of diplomacy, Nadia tries something different.  “I am Nadia of Breland.  Who do I speak to?”

=She admits to be of the enemy!=  “I am Graylarr- Sgt of the Mountain Howlers of Droaam.”

“Nadia… is this a good idea……” growls in aggravation John.  He tightens and adjusts his grip of his clubs over and over.

“Not now Play.  I am trying to avoid an international incident…..” She whispers harshly.  She notes that the commander is no better. 

Suddenly there is a sharp and jarring sound of a bow string.   All turn to Avireal holding her crossbow.  About thirty feet away is a dead Gnoll.  Standing by him are a few dozen angry gnolls and some more Ogres.    Their howls and growls of fury are hard not to understand.

“Attack the murderers of our kind!” snarls the lead gnoll.

Avireal drops her crossbow (which to a string stays with her) and pulls out her scimitar.  She drops a gnoll with several vicious criss-crossing swings of her blade.  Play leaps out and rolls into a series of strikes that drop a gnoll with each successful strike.   All that replays in his mind is the death of his father at the hands of a Gnoll …. A member of Venom.

The gnolls fire a volley of arrows.  Commander Daniels is struck twice.  One arrow is lodged at the base of his neck where the armor stops ( Crit with arrows HURT! )  One arrow glances off Nadia but only bruises her arm.  This and the mental cry of agony from Commander Daniels snaps her into action.  The intelligent bow she wields demands blood of the ogres.  As she moves to grab it she mentally blasts the gnoll before her.  It stuns him and knocks him stumbling back and whining.

Avireal follows up her first kill with a slice from right ear to left hip (crit w/scimitar) and as the blood splatters the gnoll beside her, the blade slides in and out of it also.  Two more down.  Play, with wet eyes from the memories of watching his father taken down saving the King, takes down three more gnolls with vicious strikes.

The gnolls try to recoup.   Avireal takes one poke from a dirty and discolored spear (poison which her hardy toughness easily handles) Nadia, using  Dazzle, begins to strike down the Ogres that are held up by the gnolls before them.   As the arrows strike true, electrical currents run through the giant-kin.

Avireal and Nadia concentrate on the ogres as Play wipes out the gnolls…. Even the fleeing ones.

Nadia is forced to Psionically dominate Play.  His emotional rage had him chasing the few survivors back into Droaam.

“I am truly sorry John.  I am.   They deserve to die for what they have done to you and your family but this may have already begun an international incident.    If you were to continue that would be a guarantee.   Now…. Calm yourself.”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“11 PLAY REVISITED”
SEGMENT 141
“COMMANDER DANIEL’S OFFICE”

ORALUNE 1, 998

“DON’T….. Don’t say anything.   You and your ‘friend’ may have just begun a war between Droaam and Breland.   One King Boranel would prefer to avoid and in part why I am here.”   The psionic Dark Lantern Sgt cannot help but allow her intent be mentally felt as much as heard.   Play scowls and Avireal winces from the headaches beginning to develop.

The three of them are sitting in Commander Daniel’s office.   He did not survive the first volley of arrows from the gnolls.  The arrow pierced his throat and was coated with poison.  He was dead before the poison even took effect. 

“I have half a mind to implicate the two of you.  The King will deal with you as he will and Droaam will demand further punishment to you.   All of this just to keep the two nations from acting out in war.”

“I want you two to think about that in here while I go to alert the King he can expect a nasty gram from Sivis or the damned Gnoll ambassador.”  She leaves and slams the door.

“She is mad.” States the drow barbarian.

“She’ll get over it.”

“Is she right?  Could a war break out between  the nations?”

“We are already at war.   A war of secrets and information gathering.  A cold war if you want.”

“I…. am sorry.   The forces began to move in to flank and entrap us.  I acted out of my training.”

“I know.  Nadia understands that.   You just put her between a rock and a hard place is all.”

Silence.

More Silence.  Play begins to look around the room in boredom.  “Time to get on with things.”  He gets up even as Avireal looks on with some uncertainity.   He looks over the books on the shelves.   He pulls out one book.   ‘The War of Broken Tusk’ is an old book written in Orc.   It details some of the dwarven tactics involving tunnel defenses against the aggressive orcs of the southern mountains.    Also a note with a name and number.   “Can’t get away from you can I?” he mumbles to himself.   The paper reads ‘Kim ir’Elderich 234’

Another book catches his eye.  Or at least the lack of fine dust from the book being taken in and out.  ‘Journal of the hand 990’.   Play thumbs through it.    He reads about secret agreements made between the fort commanders and several Gnoll and Medusas in that year.   Curious.  He looks about some more.
He finds 978, 979, 980, 985, 986, 987, 990, 992, 994…… several journals are missing….. most notably- 991. 

“Avireal- could you do me a huge favor…. Look around for a book that looks like these….” And Play spreads out the journals he had located.    Going through hundreds of books they find the missing journals for years 981, 983, 984, 988, 989, 985 and 996.   Journals 982 and 991 are both still missing.
Deciding the hell with it, he now spies and looks for secret spaces.  By doing this he finds a few potions and daggers.  Avireal finds a ring.  It is black gold with a dark green jewel set in it.  In emerald is a flame like hand.    Curious about it, she takes it.   The law of the jungle….. he is dead.  He doesn’t need it anymore.   

“Ah….. here we go.” Plays says happily as he finds a sliding panel on the desk.   “Drats” and he tosses Journal 977 aside.

Pulling up the rug, he carefully feels the boards….. and finds a lose one.   Opening it, he finds a small bundle and….. Journal 991!”

“Now why would you hide this here and leave the others out to be found?”  He digs further and finds the answer.   The original journals are here.   Comparing the two for 990, 992 and 993 he finds there are the originals and there are fakes with false names and places.  He places the originals into his magical bag and smiles to Avireal.  “Time to go?”

“Is that a good idea?”

“naw….. but it can be the most rewarding.”


----------



## megamania

Been awhile.   I have a lot of crazy stuff planned for Play.  Some very very deadly.  So.... lets get back to it.


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“11 PLAY REVISITED”
SEGMENT 142
“GOING SOUTH”

ORALUNE 15, 998

Avireal and Play have been traveling south on stolen horses for the past two weeks.  In reading the stolen journals Play has discovered several things.  Commander Daniel was an agent for The Emerald Claw.  Bad boy.  He has learned also his mother was involved in a lot of illegal magical experimentations on living men and women.  He being one of them.  He also learns his mother had contact with agents from Argonnessen. Play lost sleep over that tidbit.  But Avireal helped him stay busy that night-  and other nights.

Their relationship is growing stronger as they continue to go (flee) south.  Play is even wondering if he has found the one.

They travel between The Greywall Mountains and The Skyraker Forest.   The one journal suggested that after faking her death, his mother took refuge near the shore of The Grey Rakes.

ORALUNE 28, 998
On the way, they stop at a small tavern named Greywall Hall.  Simple and too the point.   It is also a very busy and active spot in an otherwise quiet and dreary trip.

The tavern is packed and no one is watching the two.   No seems to care that Avireal is a Xen’drik elf.  After a while, startling Play at the act, she reveals her cowl and exposes her black skin for all to see.  Two men pause then spot Play and continue watching the activity.

“It is like Sharn…. But without the clouds.” She comments.

“Shuuuush.   Don’t mention Sharn or anywhere we have been.  As close as we are to Droaam, I suspect there are government people here.  Possibly Lanterns even.” Responds the ex-Dark Lantern. As he holds a mug of ail to his mouth.  “I wonder if it is always this busy here.  I saw a sign at the door.   It suggests a traveling bard is here tonight.   From what I saw….. this could be interesting.”

“Oh?”

“Calls herself The Bard.”

“Herself?” replies the Drow in a teasing but knowing way.

“Yes- a woman.  But she is a Tiefling.”

“Tiefling?”

“She has fiendish blood in her ancestry.”

Avireal pushes back her chair suddenly while reaching for her sword.  “A fiend?!?”

Panicked- “Relax!”  She is NOT a full fiend.  More, I spoke to a few of the locals while you checked out the room and she has performed here before.  She is very good from what I have been told.”

Their food arrives and they eat while watching the growing crowd.

Soon a cheer rises and some whistles.  Watching, Play and Avireal spot the cause.  A woman dressed in black and red has entered the tavern.   Long curled black hair hangs from her hood.  She has a small stringed instrument in her hands which she has readied to play.  A warm and joyous smile on a red skinned face can be seen.  “Hello and welcome boys, girls, men and women whom own the night (she pauses with the laughter and cheering until it subsides)….. Are you ready?”

Behind her, a nervous looking man in leather armor covered by a very dirty and torn poncho comes in.  He is carrying his pack on his back and now her pack in his hands.  As she moves to the stage area set for her, he moves to a table saved for him nearby but out of the way.

“HELLOOOOOOO……. TOWN OF FREEDOMS, BRELAND.  AS YOU MAY KNOW- I AM THE BARD AND YES….. THIS IS NOT A TRICK NOR MAKE UP.” She sings with a magically amplified voice.  “ I SING, I DANCE AND I EVEN DO MAGIC ALL FOR SOME COIN.  I TRAVEL WITH MY FRIEND- REGGIE.  WE HAVE SEEN IT ALL.  AND I DO MEAN IT ALL.  JUST TRY ME!”  and the audience laughs, cheers and applauds.

She gives a few minutes of jokes and a dirty limerick that even makes Avireal smirk.  Play is entranced by the spectacle.

Taking a sip from a foaming mug o ale, The Bard then looks out to the crowd.  “I CAN SEE LOCAL FARMERS ARE HERE.  EVEN A FEW FROM ARDEV.   LET ME TELL YOU ABOUT ARDEV.”

“What do you think about her so far?”

“She is funny.  She has control over the crowd.  I like her.” Answers Avireal as she has her third mug of ale.    Play is surprised.  He expected jealousy. 

“AND THAT IS ARDEV DEALS WITH SILVER FLAME PETITIONERS THAT TRAVEL DOOR TO DOOR.  SPEAKING OF WHICH- DO WE HAVE ANYONE FROM THRANE? NO? DO WE HAVE ANYONE FROM AUNDAIR?”

A young man with a young woman sitting on his lap gives a loud “Yup”. 

“WHERE FROM?”

“South of Vanguard Keep.” The girl answers giggling.

“WHATEVER BRINGS YOU TO BRELAND?”

“We got married.” Answers the man whom then kisses the woman.

“MARRIED?!?  THE”M” WORD.  HOW MANY DAYS?”

“Last week- 18th.” The woman answers.

“IS TODAY THE FIRST NIGHT YOU’VE BEEN OUT FROM THE BED?”  Laughter and the girl blushes and the young man looks embarrassed also.  “THAT’S OKAY.  IF MY WIFE LOOKED LIKE THAT WITH SUCH A LOW DRESS I WOULDN’T LEAVE FOR ANOTHER WEEK!”   The tavern seems to explode with laughter and cheers.  It doubles again as she kisses him deeply.

“ANYONE FROM FURTHER AWAY?” And she does an exaggerated search of the crowd as she covers the top of her eyes.  Play suddenly regrets this.  The crowd, cheering and whistling, parts so that The Bard can see Avireal, a Drow.   

“OH MY!   I SEE US A WINNAH!  WHATIS YOUR NAME HONEY?”

Avireal looks about.  She is slightly alarmed as small floating lights pop into existence at their table.  Her dark skin and white hair is clearly visible.  “I am known as Avireal.”

The Bard walks slowly to their table.  Her walk demands attention from the men and others within the tavern.

“AND WHAT BRINGS YOU TO KHORVAIRE MY BEAUTY?  THIS HANSOME MAN?”  And The Bard brazenly sits on his lap.

Play gives her the best look he can without drawing attention to himself. “We seek Jazen’s mother. She has been missing or years- thought dead.”

“REALLY?  AND I ASSUMED THE TWO OF YOU TRAVELLED FOR WANTON SEX.”  There is laughter and Play is stymied.  What to say or do? The crowd laughs at the joke.  Avireal mistakes it as a question.

“We have sex yes.  What is “Wanton?””  and the tavern explodes and The Bard can not regain control for several minutes.  

Thankfully, The Bard moves on to another target then into song.   Three hours go by and the show begins to shut down.  People leave the man that traveled with The Bard has passed out and fallen from his chair.

As they are discussing how they should be going to their rooms shortly The Bard walks over.  “May I?”


----------



## megamania

JOHN PLAY
“11 PLAY REVISITED”
SEGMENT 143
“AWKWARD”

THERENDOR 1, 998

Play wakes up with a hangover. “How much?” He grumbles painfully to himself.  He feels a leg against his leg and he smiles.  He rolls over slowly and closes his eyes to kiss Avireal.  He kisses her deeply in the mouth then feels her thump his head.  He opens his eyes.

“Wha….?!?”  And he backpeddles as he sees red skin and jet black hair.  

“mmmmm…..   and good morning to you also John.”

He falls out of the bed and discovers he is lacking clothing- even his sleeping clothes.   Suddenly the blankets pull and twist as Avireal sits up abruptly on the other side of the surprise guest. “Are we under attack?!?

Then it hits him.

Hard.

Too much to drink.

Waaaaaaay too much.

He crawls to a modest wooden screen used for dressing and locates some clothes to put on.  He sticks his head out and finds Avireal, also stripped, stretching and looking around.  The tiefling is sitting on the edge of the bed sorting out her clothes.

“Wha….What happened. No.  Scratch that.  I know.  But I……”

“Relax.   Its no big deal.   The two of you had too much to drink and if you wish, I took advantage of it.  I’m like that.  You know- a Tiefling…… a Tiefling bard no less.”

“I’ll give you some ah…. Privacy.  I’m going to locate some food downstairs.” Says Play wearing pants and one boot.

Shortly the two women come downstairs.   Their appearances are a stark contrast.  Black vs white hair.  Red skin vs Black skin.  Avireal’s tattoos and The Bard’s horns and tail.

They find bread, butter and eggs for breakfast.  The Bard has these but the other two skip the eggs.  They take their meals and sit near a window.  They eat in silence for a minute then the tiefling speaks up.

“You know…..  I’ve heard of you.    Jazen……Play……… John Play of Sharn.    You have inspired more than one or two bardic songs with your….. exploits.”

“I have?” he says with a mix of surprise and of confidence.

“Naturally.  He is a good man.” Answers the Drow.

“Some songs changed names of you, the people and the places to avoid any Lantern attention. You may have heard the limerick- “and the masked men all fell down.”

“That’s not me.”

“You didn’t face twenty plus Emerald Claw terrorists and in the process blow up their alchemical lab?”

He silently smiles.  “Good Times.” He says quietly.

“As I said- he is a good man.” Answers Avireal as she squeezes his hand on the table.

Play realizes he is the only one it seems to be disturbed by the nights events.

“Avireal said you were seeking your mother.  Is that true?”

He hesitates then answers.  “Yes.”

“There are several strongholds south of here- along the shore.  I am certain she would be at one of these.   With more information, perhaps I can help you locate her.”

“I couldn’t repay you-“

“No need.  I like to help people.  Good People.”  She looks around suddenly distracted.  “Has anyone seen Reggie?”

Three buildings down Reggie is spotted on the floor…. Upside down still.   He stinks of vomit.  The keep curses and hurries to him.  The man has seemly drowned on his vomit.  He is dead. The keep rolls him over into a sitting position and calls for help.  

“What is Darren?  What could be so- OH!” calls out the startled wife.  Then a ring worn by Reggie glows lightly and suddenly he coughs and vomit clears his throat.

“Wha…. What happened?”   Reggie stammers.

“A miracle!” calls out the wife.  “You died but…. You’re alive.”

The wife goes to get a wet cloth to clean him up and the keep sets up a chair to sit him on.   Reggie looks at his ring.  His magical ring.  His CURSED magical ring.  “Well…… that’s a new one.”


----------



## megamania

May try to continue this but in 5th edition.      Thoughts?


----------



## megamania

No easy way of remaking Play.    I have done something however.  A Rogue: Phantom / Ranger: Gloom Walker.

I will do a novel style storyhour for a bit then introduce the 5e John Play.


----------

